# *** February Testing Thread***



## sallyhansen76

Welcome Ladies,:yipee::hi:

:test:Onto a new month ladies TTC, if you have a testing date and would like to join the group simply let me know. I'll add your name to the list and sprinkle it with tons of :dust:

Good Luck to everyone this cycle. It's a short month but let's fill it with :bfp:!!:happydance::dance:

Don't forget to tag me @sallyhansen76



*FEBRUARY 
*


*1st*
@JessaBear36:witch:
@ciz :witch:
*
2nd*
@Rach87:witch:
@sequeena
*3rd

4th*
@LuvallmyH:witch:

*5th
*
*6th*
@xxmyheartxx 
@Kimmy1990 :witch:
@Sarah Pearce :bfp:

*7th*
@MinnieMcMoose:witch:
@shaescott:witch:
*8th

9th*
@wannanewbaby:witch:
@BThreepwood
*10th*
@J_and_D:witch:
*11th*
@motherofboys:witch:
*12th*
@realbeauty86:witch:
@Weemcb26 :bfp:
@Jessie1229 :witch:
@Lozb :witch:
*13th*
@Lottielouf:bfp:
*14th*
@AlwaysTheAunt
@Green_Mummy
@patienceiav
@PinkCupcakes
*15th*
@sallyhansen76:witch:
*16th*
@Lozb
@Reiko_ctu:bfp:
@Tasha36089:bfp:
*17th*
@Beccaboo828:witch:
*18th*
@topazicatzbet:bfp:
@aymz1983
*19th

20th*
@Mum42crazy:witch:
*21th

22th
@KatVM
@ShanandBoc 
23th

24th*
@BabyBrain80
*25th

26th

27th

28th*​


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for February ladies! :dust:❤️


----------



## JessaBear36

:hi:
Praying February will be my lucky month. January was a bust and weird cycle. Thought I had IB turned out to be AF I guess. As tests were bfn .

I'm on CD8 should ovulate in a day or 2. Been feeling very down lately but staying positive!! We started BDing last night . Just going with the flow.

@sallyhansen76 I be testing on February 1st I should be 7dpo .

Good luck E1
:dust::dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank you for starting this @sallyhansen76 
If i ovulate when I have the past 2 cycles, I will start testing 6th of February

Lots and lots of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@JessaBear36 I was certain that it was IB for you too. Sorry to see it wasn't. But You will likely be our first tester in February! ;) Which personally I think is VERY lucky ;) I<ve got everything crossed for you.

@xxmyheartxx I've put you down for the 6th. Let me know if you need the date changed. 
Good luck!! sending some lucky dust for you xxx


----------



## Beccaboo828

I'm here no idea when I will be testing though so I will say the 17th for now xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hi: @Beccaboo828 I am truly sorry about last month. 
17 has always been a lucky number for me, hopefully for you this month also :dust:


----------



## Beccaboo828

sallyhansen76 said:


> :hi: @Beccaboo828 I am truly sorry about last month.
> 17 has always been a lucky number for me, hopefully for you this month also :dust:

Thank you sweet. Fingers crossed we all get beautiful lines this month <3


----------



## ciz

My af is due feb 2nd, but I’m an early tester so I’ll bounce back forth jan / feb thread :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

I'll put you down for the first as well. Fingers crossed for you @ciz !!!


----------



## Lozb

Can u put me down for 16th Feb. Means I will be due end of October which is my birthday and Feb is my husbands birthday. Surely it’s meant to be lol.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Lozb Done! Good Luck! I think that does mean something special!!!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Thanks @sallyhansen76 for starting the thread! 

Just waiting on full af to confirm but i think i will test from the 14th (hopefully 10dpo!) Its my husbands birthday on the 11th so wish that worked with the timings but it won't. 

Goodluck to everyone for this month


----------



## JessaBear36

@sallyhansen76 thanks I thought it was IB also. Just a weird cycle I guess. Hope to see alot of bfps this month. FX FX


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hey ladies! Not quite out of January yet but might be joining you. Will let you know a testing date next week :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck ladies rooting for you all and will be cheering everyone on, 
Fixed so so so hard for you @JessaBear36.
Sending an absolute truck load of Baby dust, hope to see some more :bfp:s in the January thread and really hope the February thread will be like the December one and full of :bfp:s.
Sticky dust ladies good luck
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck ladies rooting for you all and will be cheering everyone on,
> Fixed so so so hard for you @JessaBear36.
> Sending an absolute truck load of Baby dust, hope to see some more :bfp:s in the January thread and really hope the February thread will be like the December one and full of :bfp:s.
> Sticky dust ladies good luck
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks lovely 
Send some some of your baby dust my way . Congratulations again sweetie xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> Thanks lovely
> Send some some of your baby dust my way . Congratulations again sweetie xx


Sending loads hon:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you im still really nervous because I have had a later loss at 10+4 in the past and so im always so worried during the first try. 
Tbh in anxious the whole way through. I don't think I fully relaxed until I hit 24 weeks with my DS. 
Hope this one will be a healthy take home baby and hope u get ure February sticky BFP hon :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Thanks @sallyhansen76 for starting the thread!
> 
> Just waiting on full af to confirm but i think i will test from the 14th (hopefully 10dpo!) Its my husbands birthday on the 11th so wish that worked with the timings but it won't.
> 
> Goodluck to everyone for this month


 Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rach87

Hi February! Hoping to test again next week but if af shows (please dont!) I’ll be joining here too. Thanks for starting @sallyhansen76 its so fun to run the thread and makes the weeks go by faster!


----------



## Kimmy1990

Saturday the 6th for me please. I have just ovulated and that Saturday is my day off and 1 day late. 
I tried my hardest to catch the egg but worked a 15 hour day yesterday (o day) so hoping the bd’ing in the days leading up was enough.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Rach87 good luck :)


----------



## Green_Mummy

Thank you for this thread which I'm watching after being taken by the witch this month :-( Really was hoping for a similar BFP/EDD as with my DD. 

I'm cycle day 5 now & @sallyhansen76 please can you mark me for testing on 14th? :)

A little about me:
I had multiple chemicals as a younger girl with an ex long term partner. My cycles got so messed up, I was diagnosed with pcos at 21. 

My cycles now largely seem normal (a decade later) but can be -/+ 1-3 days. I don't OPK or temp mostly because I'd end up adding stress to myself, but I am a poas addict! 

I swear that my DD who I conceived 4 years ago now was an absolute fluke, I'd newly met her dad and I spent the whole pregnancy petrified something would go wrong! We used pull out method/rhythm method until just the last couple months, so NTNP but my god I've always longed for a big family. If I had posted here as a teen/20-something, I'd have a very sad TTC tale to tell. It was when I had given up and accepted it would never happen, that randomly it did :-k 

DD will be 4 in September. I posted on the forums a few times when pregnant but forgot my log in so made this account as I'm longing for another child and a sibling for her. 

So, good luck for this month's tests to my fellow mamas and wishing baby dust for all :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@AlwaysTheAunt Added to the front page. :dust: Good Luck!

@Reiko_ctu --I am so happy to see you here, BUT ....hoping wont need to be adding you to the front page (for the very best of reasons of course) Sending :dust:

@Rach87 Hoping to not need to add you either -xxx- but love having you around to keep the thread going :dust:

@Kimmy1990 Wow! That is dedication! Hope you werent TOO tired. 
Good luck!!!:dust:

@Green_Mummy Good luck darling. Sorry about the chemicals. But you are in good company. We are all sending you sticky vibes!:dust:


----------



## JessaBear36

Rach87 said:


> Hi February! Hoping to test again next week but if af shows (please dont!) I’ll be joining here too. Thanks for starting @sallyhansen76 its so fun to run the thread and makes the weeks go by faster!

Good luck sweet heart.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @JessaBear36 you too! I hope you start off this thread with its first BFP!


----------



## JessaBear36

Dtd Wednesday and Planning on dtd again tonight and then on Saturday that should hopefully be enough. Should ovulate on Monday .

Really hoping it will end up with a bfp and sticky baby.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Jessa!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Catch that eggy @JessaBear36!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Reiko_ctu said:


> Catch that eggy @JessaBear36!!

You are awesome :thumbup:
Swim little guys or girls swim :spermy:
:dust:


----------



## JessaBear36

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck Jessa!

Thanks Bev!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hey. I ve started spotting and af due tom so I'm joining you ladies. Can you put me down for 18th please. 

I'm gonna try maca this cycle so hoping it doesn't mess up my ovulation but my ewcm has been mia for the last 4 cycles. I think my mmc and stopping breastfeeding has messed me up so hopefully this will help reset. 

Fx for cycle 7.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I've added you @topazicatzbet !!! I am sending lots of :dust: you're way for this cycle! I am also trying Maca this cycle for the first time. 
Hoping it gives me an O a few days earlier! ;) 
Just waiting for AF to show today!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I just ordered a pack of IC's ...I'm already ready for Testing ladies! Come on Feb and a ton of BFP for all the ladies here

(Im still waiting for AF to show so I can get this show on the road) LOL


----------



## JessaBear36

sallyhansen76 said:


> I just ordered a pack of IC's ...I'm already ready for Testing ladies! Come on Feb and a ton of BFP for all the ladies here
> 
> (Im still waiting for AF to show so I can get this show on the road) LOL

Hurry up February lol
Hope af shows up for you soon so you can get to baby dancing 
The days are going by so slow.


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Hiya, Feb 7th for me please x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck with the Macca ladies. make sure u get Organic Galatalised Macca root. I got mine for 10 pounds from Amazon. I really believe it’s them and the foliate that’s given me a sticky beanie. I was advised to take them when I had the 4th CP in October and I’m so so glad I had that advice. It’s all thanks to @MrsKatie i have her to thank for this pregnancy <3


----------



## motherofboys

@sallyhansen76 can I be added please. Due on around the 11th so will put that as my testing date :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck with the Macca ladies. make sure u get Organic Galatalised Macca root. I got mine for 10 pounds from Amazon. I really believe it’s them and the foliate that’s given me a sticky beanie. I was advised to take them when I had the 4th CP in October and I’m so so glad I had that advice. It’s all thanks to @MrsKatie i have her to thank for this pregnancy <3

Thanks I started yesterday on cd1. Only taking 1 1000mg tablet a day for now and will increase each cycle if needed. I'm just worried its gonna mess my cycle up as its finally settled down but no ewcm.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@MinnieMcMoose and @motherofboys I've added you both! 

Good luck!! :dust::dust:


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you!


----------



## KatVM

@sallyhansen76 can you put me down for feb 22? 

We are not trying not protecting starting this month. We did 7 months of actively trying to with no luck so decided to take a few months off trying so hard.


----------



## wantingagirl

I hope you don’t mind me on here, always checking in on you girls and hope Feb is the month <3


----------



## wantingagirl

topazicatzbet said:


> Thanks I started yesterday on cd1. Only taking 1 1000mg tablet a day for now and will increase each cycle if needed. I'm just worried its gonna mess my cycle up as its finally settled down but no ewcm.

when I took maca hun it actually brought my ovulation forward and gave me stronger ovulation. Spotting can be normal to begin with so just keep an eye out for that but stabilises in a few months. If you are worried though you can always consider conceive plus or pressed instead


----------



## JessaBear36

Well I have 8 days till I start testing. Hope they fly by but I'm sure will drag on because I want my blazing bfp and a sticky baby so badly. I've seen so many bfps around the boards I'm happy for those ladies but some weren't even trying and just kills me its been 3yrs with no healthy pregnancy/baby for me yet. Know I said I was staying positive but its hurting a bit. :sad1:

My OH and I have a great chance this cycle just hope its my time. Sorry for whining about it. Just had to get it out.

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

You're not whining at all hun :hugs:
Good luck for testing. I've got everything crossed for you! :)


----------



## JessaBear36

Bevziibubble said:


> You're not whining at all hun :hugs:
> Good luck for testing. I've got everything crossed for you! :)

Thanks sweetie ♡


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Thanks I started yesterday on cd1. Only taking 1 1000mg tablet a day for now and will increase each cycle if needed. I'm just worried its gonna mess my cycle up as its finally settled down but no ewcm.


That's good hon. I started with 500mg then 1000mg then 1500mg and now 2000mg I'm just going to stick with the 2000mg now. 
When I first started taking them my ovulation was 2 days later in November and 1 day later in December but then this cycle I ovulated 4 to 5 days earlier on cd10. 
I think they help with ovulation and implantation. 
I'm so happy I was advised to take them. 
Good luck hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> Well I have 8 days till I start testing. Hope they fly by but I'm sure will drag on because I want my blazing bfp and a sticky baby so badly. I've seen so many bfps around the boards I'm happy for those ladies but some weren't even trying and just kills me its been 3yrs with no healthy pregnancy/baby for me yet. Know I said I was staying positive but its hurting a bit. :sad1:
> 
> My OH and I have a great chance this cycle just hope its my time. Sorry for whining about it. Just had to get it out.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!


I want this to be ure cycle so badly.
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> I want this to be ure cycle so badly.
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thanks hun me too.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney I'm gonna cry! I am so glad the Maca worked for you - I truly swear by that stuff, shoot I still take it now at 27 weeks! 

Huge FX for all you ladies here <3


----------



## JessaBear36

Going to buy some better tests. The ones I have are so tiny hard to tell if there was a line last cycle lol. Probably get some more pregmate ones because the strips are huge, that will be on Thursday and they will get here right after I start testing. That makes me happy. :happydance:
Have to wait till OH gets paid.

Supposed to ovulate tomorrow but think i am right now. Lots of ewcm, boobs kill and left ovary pain. Dtd again last night not sure if we will tonight like I wanted but that's ok. Not sure he'll want to he's been working so much he's overtired when he gets home late night.


----------



## Kimmy1990

JessaBear36 said:


> Well I have 8 days till I start testing. Hope they fly by but I'm sure will drag on because I want my blazing bfp and a sticky baby so badly. I've seen so many bfps around the boards I'm happy for those ladies but some weren't even trying and just kills me its been 3yrs with no healthy pregnancy/baby for me yet. Know I said I was staying positive but its hurting a bit. :sad1:
> 
> My OH and I have a great chance this cycle just hope its my time. Sorry for whining about it. Just had to get it out.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!

My heart it with you. I hope this is your cycle too. I have been consistently trying for just over 2 years now but on and off for longer. Fingers crossed it’s our month x


----------



## Rach87

So I thought I ovulated early this week with pains and almost positive opk, figured I just missed my surge. Thankfully I kept poas like a crazy person bc finally got my undeniably positive opk this afternoon. @sallyhansen76 can you put me down testing Feb 2nd? That would put me at 8dpo. Thanks!


----------



## Rach87

@Kimmy1990 @JessaBear36 really hope you get those bfp soon. So sorry youve been trying so long


----------



## patienceiav

Hi @sallyhansen76 and the ladies of B&B! :)

I used to be om B&B around 2015, ttc with my ex for 3 years. I'm now with a lovely guy who has 2 lovely boys and it's time for us to try our first month :)

I have so much anxiety after all the misery of ltttc with my ex, but hopefully things will be better this time.

AF due around 14/2


----------



## JessaBear36

Kimmy1990 said:


> My heart it with you. I hope this is your cycle too. I have been consistently trying for just over 2 years now but on and off for longer. Fingers crossed it’s our month x

It stinks trying for so long. FX we both get our bfps 
:dust:



Rach87 said:


> So I thought I ovulated early this week with pains and almost positive opk, figured I just missed my surge. Thankfully I kept poas like a crazy person bc finally got my undeniably positive opk this afternoon. @sallyhansen76 can you put me down testing Feb 2nd? That would put me at 8dpo. Thanks!

I will be 8dpo then to but starting to test day before at 7dpo because I have no patience as you know :haha:
Yay.. we are testing buddies. 
I'm cramping bad and having ovulation pains think eggs getting ready to pop out. Good sign for me. 
FX for all of us this month.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I wasn’t going to post in this tww as I’m trying to move on. But I have a + opk and bd the right times. So I’m sort of in. And I am on the same cycle as some of you @Rach87! I don't know if I feel any hope anymore. But I am officially in the tww either way. I’ll try so hard to hold out until 10dpo 2/4. Cycle 9 after my mc.


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> Well I have 8 days till I start testing. Hope they fly by but I'm sure will drag on because I want my blazing bfp and a sticky baby so badly. I've seen so many bfps around the boards I'm happy for those ladies but some weren't even trying and just kills me its been 3yrs with no healthy pregnancy/baby for me yet. Know I said I was staying positive but its hurting a bit. :sad1:
> 
> My OH and I have a great chance this cycle just hope its my time. Sorry for whining about it. Just had to get it out.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!


I want this to be used cycle so badly.


MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney I'm gonna cry! I am so glad the Maca worked for you - I truly swear by that stuff, shoot I still take it now at 27 weeks!
> 
> Huge FX for all you ladies here <3


Its true hon I am so so thankful to you. 
I think I wud of carried on having chemicals if I didn't listen to your advice so thank you hon. I literally just want to bug you. 
My neighbor has been TTC for a year and a half and I've got her on the Macca now and the foliate so I really hope she gets her BFP. 


@JessaBear36 and @Kimmy1990 
My goodness I'm rooting for both of you and all that other ladies that have been ttc for a long time. 
Sounds like ure ovulating now @JessaBear36 fixed fixed fixed and sending lots of supper sticky baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> I wasn’t going to post in this tww as I’m trying to move on. But I have a + opk and bd the right times. So I’m sort of in. And I am on the same cycle as some of you @Rach87! I don't know if I feel any hope anymore. But I am officially in the tww either way. I’ll try so hard to hold out until 10dpo 2/4. Cycle 9 after my mc.


Good luck Luv[-o&lt;


----------



## Rach87

@JessaBear36 I just put the 2nd down as a formality - you know I’ll be testing the 1st at 7dpo too :rofl:

@LuvallmyH I cant imagine how hard it would be when youve been in the ttc routine for so long to have to let it go. Glad your timing was good, I really hope you get one last bubby this month! :hugs:

yay for test buddies!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Alright I’ve got nothing but BFNs for January, and just waiting for AF to show in 2 days, so I’m ready to join the front page!

Feb 17 I will be 10 dpo which is how long I’m aiming to hold out :). Actually put me down for the 16th because that’s DH’s birthday :) @sallyhansen76 

This will be our 2nd to last cycle trying and DH isn’t even fully on board XD lol. But he never turns down a BD!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Reiko_ctu we both have the same March deadline so reaaaaaaally hoping this month is ours!


----------



## Bevziibubble

patienceiav said:


> Hi @sallyhansen76 and the ladies of B&B! :)
> 
> I used to be om B&B around 2015, ttc with my ex for 3 years. I'm now with a lovely guy who has 2 lovely boys and it's time for us to try our first month :)
> 
> I have so much anxiety after all the misery of ltttc with my ex, but hopefully things will be better this time.
> 
> AF due around 14/2


 Good luck :)


----------



## Kimmy1990

It’s way too early for symptoms but I started feeling nauseous at work today and have been having twinges on my right side to be now having a heavy feeling in my lower belly. I have either ovulated much earlier then expected or my body is now simulating pregnancy symptoms. Ahhh my body is playing tricks on me. Still not going to test until the 6th as I don’t want anymore heart ache


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

You guys make me laugh with the testing i am the same. I totally snuck test on our trip away lol i had to use up all my tests so i wouldn't test early this cycle. Im waiting on opk ans hcg test now in the post. Will take a week or 2 from interstate. (Our postage is so slow lol).

Cant wait to see any tests to eyeball whilst i wait! Im cd3 or 4 today :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi, please can I join you all?

You may have seen from the Jan group that my cycle looks like another long one, with multiple lh surges which are pickling my brain! I don't know if its down to stress (argument with oh last week, or home schooling with a 6 and 9 year old - anyone tried mental math?! ](*,) ) but I had more positive signs of ovulation last couple of days. Loads of ewcm, jaggy left side pains, tender boobs, slight nausea, sex drive increase. Will do another opk soon and see what it says. I thought about temping but I wake so often during the night I don't think it would work for me unfortunatly.

@sallyhansen76 thanks for starting this thread, could you add me for testing on the 4th please? 

Good luck everyone, I know this is a crucial month for some of you. Sending lots of baby dust and positive thoughts your way :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good Morning Ladies!

@KatVM Sending :dust: Hope that NTNP works for you this month!

Hi @wantingagirl You will be a good luck charm here I'm sure ;) Along with @Suggerhoney :hi::hi::hi:

@Rach87 Glad you were able to catch the now positive OPK! Im rooting for you :dust:
@patienceiav Good luck this cycle!! :dust:
@LuvallmyH I've added you. I ve got everything crossed for you. :dust:
@Reiko_ctu Sorry you are here now...but im holding out hope for your BFP this round yet. Either way I ve got everything crossed for you too. :dust:

@BabyBrain80 Welcome! I ve got everything crossed for you too. I agree Homeschooling is NOT easy and I would assume it definately could mess with our cycles! Sounds like you got O coming though. good luck catching that egg!:dust:


----------



## J_and_D

@sallyhansen76 can you put me down for the 10th?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Absolutely! Done my friend @J_and_D :dust: Good luck!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck with the Macca ladies. make sure u get Organic Galatalised Macca root. I got mine for 10 pounds from Amazon. I really believe it’s them and the foliate that’s given me a sticky beanie. I was advised to take them when I had the 4th CP in October and I’m so so glad I had that advice. It’s all thanks to @MrsKatie i have her to thank for this pregnancy <3

I’ve been looking at the Macca but wasn’t sure which strength. What have you been taking? 

@sallyhansen76 can you put me down for 16th please. If any different will update.


----------



## realbeauty86

Heeeey .... feb 12th me please


----------



## realbeauty86

Has anyone ever taken fertility plus by upspring? I take that, a folate, and prenatal... I take other vitamins also but due to my weight loss and I’m anemic. So I take multi vitamin. Vit D and C. Iron etc lol but curious about the preggy stuff


----------



## patienceiav

realbeauty86 said:


> Has anyone ever taken fertility plus by upspring? I take that, a folate, and prenatal... I take other vitamins also but due to my weight loss and I’m anemic. So I take multi vitamin. Vit D and C. Iron etc lol but curious about the preggy stuff

Hiya! Looks like we're close-ish in testing dates :) I haven't heard of that product so I did some peeking, not heard about 2 of the ingredients but maca is always good, and ginger and broccoli seem pretty "normal" ingredients :shrug: the 2 roots seem to act somewhat similarly to maca, looks pretty promising :) I'm taking maca and ginger in smoothies atm and packing myself with vit C and D to help my luteal phase ^_^ I'd be curious to try but I don't want to "over do" it, I feel like I'm losing track of how much %RDI i'm getting of stuff haha


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kimmy1990 said:


> but I started feeling nauseous at work today and have been having twinges on my right side to be now having a heavy feeling in my lower belly.

Those sound like good signs, how many DPO are you? 



AlwaysTheAunt said:


> I totally snuck test on our trip away lol i had to use up all my tests so i wouldn't test early this cycle. Im waiting on opk ans hcg test now in the post

Haha that seems totally my style! I'm also waiting for my HPT tests in the mail. I'm on CD 4 today and already talking myself OUT of testing with them when they arrive in a day or so. :shock::lol:



realbeauty86 said:


> Has anyone ever taken fertility plus by upspring?

 Haven't heard of it, hope it is helpful for you this cycle 

@Tasha36089 I've added you to the front page and sending you some:dust: for a lucky cycle!
@realbeauty86 Glad to see you here, sending :dust: your way. 
If you have any other TTC questions dont hesitate. We all enjoy sharing our infomation accumulated on our journey's


----------



## sallyhansen76

@JessaBear36 and @ciz 
how many dpo are you both now? 
You are our first testers.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

You know who we’ve lost from our testing threads the past few months? @Alligator. I know she got a new job it must be keeping her busy from TTC. I hope she’s ok.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I think I read a post or two from her when I first came back on. Sending positive thoughts her way


----------



## JessaBear36

sallyhansen76 said:


> @JessaBear36 and @ciz
> how many dpo are you both now?
> You are our first testers.

I'm 1 or 2dpo today. Hurry up tww. Just hoping for the best and trying to stay busy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that the TWW speeds up for you!


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> @JessaBear36 and @ciz
> how many dpo are you both now?
> You are our first testers.

7dpo hun and no symptoms at all not even some twinges. Don’t know if I should be optimistic or not


----------



## sallyhansen76

@ciz With DS i had ZERO symptoms. 
And I get even nausea in the tww with AF. So i thought I was definately out. Shocked me when i got my bfp. 
I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## realbeauty86

patienceiav said:


> Hiya! Looks like we're close-ish in testing dates :) I haven't heard of that product so I did some peeking, not heard about 2 of the ingredients but maca is always good, and ginger and broccoli seem pretty "normal" ingredients :shrug: the 2 roots seem to act somewhat similarly to maca, looks pretty promising :) I'm taking maca and ginger in smoothies atm and packing myself with vit C and D to help my luteal phase ^_^ I'd be curious to try but I don't want to "over do" it, I feel like I'm losing track of how much %RDI i'm getting of stuff haha

Cool!!! If feb doesn’t pan out, I will get that macca and use it. I’m going to try to hold out 12dpo. Lol. Hopefully I can wait lol


----------



## realbeauty86

sallyhansen76 said:


> Those sound like good signs, how many DPO are you?
> 
> 
> Haha that seems totally my style! I'm also waiting for my HPT tests in the mail. I'm on CD 4 today and already talking myself OUT of testing with them when they arrive in a day or so. :shock::lol:
> 
> Haven't heard of it, hope it is helpful for you this cycle
> 
> @Tasha36089 I've added you to the front page and sending you some:dust: for a lucky cycle!
> @realbeauty86 Glad to see you here, sending :dust: your way.
> If you have any other TTC questions dont hesitate. We all enjoy sharing our infomation accumulated on our journey's

Awesome. Thank you ☺️


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> @ciz With DS i had ZERO symptoms.
> And I get even nausea in the tww with AF. So i thought I was definately out. Shocked me when i got my bfp.
> I've got everything crossed for you!

I don’t remember having any with my ds either. With dd I couldn’t tell as I had food poisoning lol. Here’s hoping the no symptoms is my bfp symptom :)


----------



## JessaBear36

I'll take some baby dust all day long.
:dust:


And this


Good luck to all of us hope to see a lot of bfps in February FX


----------



## sallyhansen76

i'm sending you and ciz lots of :dust: by the truck load ;)

Hoping to see MANY :bfp::bfp:'s!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> @ciz With DS i had ZERO symptoms.
> And I get even nausea in the tww with AF. So i thought I was definately out. Shocked me when i got my bfp.
> I've got everything crossed for you!

I’ve found I get some nausea too when not pg. Is that just progesterone doing that? I’m nauseous today and AF will come tomorrow I’m sure.


----------



## Rach87

@BabyBrain80 do you by chance keep your opks? Wondering if yours look like mine? Lots of surges. I had a super dark positive yesterday, but today its still dark. Ugh. I just want to be 1dpo already! I dont have much cm today so assuming I did Ov yesterday, but the tests are messing my mind too.

@Reiko_ctu should I say it? Im going to say it.......Youre not out until af shows :haha:


----------



## Kimmy1990

sallyhansen76 said:
 

> Those sound like good signs, how many DPO are you?
> 
> 
> Haha that seems totally my style! I'm also waiting for my HPT tests in the mail. I'm on CD 4 today and already talking myself OUT of testing with them when they arrive in a day or so. :shock::lol:
> 
> Haven't heard of it, hope it is helpful for you this cycle
> 
> @Tasha36089 I've added you to the front page and sending you some:dust: for a lucky cycle!
> @realbeauty86 Glad to see you here, sending :dust: your way.
> If you have any other TTC questions dont hesitate. We all enjoy sharing our infomation accumulated on our journey's

I’m 8dpo now. 5 back when I posted.


----------



## LuvallmyH

1dpo :coffee:
I think there are a few of us one the same schedule?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tasha36089 

I've been taking 2 in morning and 2 at night so that 2000mg. 
These are the ones I take


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> You know who we’ve lost from our testing threads the past few months? @Alligator. I know she got a new job it must be keeping her busy from TTC. I hope she’s ok.


I've been thinking about her and been wondering if she is OK. 
I thought maybe she had taken a break for TTC or something. 
I just hope she is OK. 


Can't wait to start seeing tests in this thread and praying there will be tons of BFPs. 


Sending loads of sticky dust ladies 
:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> 1dpo :coffee:
> I think there are a few of us one the same schedule?


Hope the 2ww goes by quickly for you hon. Good luck


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi Ladies id like to join ive just got AF so out for January :-( so i will be testing again end of February - most likely from the 22nd onwards. This will be our third month TTC

Little bit about me - have been married for 10 years and we have two little girls already aged 10 and 6 and would love to add a third and final little member to our family.

Hoping to see lots of BFP this month ladies, looking forward to supporting eachother on this journey :mrgreen:


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> @Tasha36089
> 
> I've been taking 2 in morning and 2 at night so that 2000mg.
> These are the ones I take
> View attachment 1093794

Thanks, those are the one I have in my basket


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @BabyBrain80 do you by chance keep your opks? Wondering if yours look like mine? Lots of surges. I had a super dark positive yesterday, but today its still dark. Ugh. I just want to be 1dpo already! I dont have much cm today so assuming I did Ov yesterday, but the tests are messing my mind too.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu should I say it? Im going to say it.......Youre not out until af shows :haha:

Right?? I know! I always say it too! How can you know you’re out so early!?! But... I know I’m out at 13 dpo haha. I’m peeing on tests like every 5 hrs XD


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> Hope the 2ww goes by quickly for you hon. Good luck

Thanks hun. I don’t feel hopeful overall. But if I only get to see your bfp it’s a win! And what a gorgeous bfp you have. I’m so very happy for you!


----------



## J_and_D

sallyhansen76 said:


> Absolutely! Done my friend @J_and_D :dust: Good luck!!

Thank you! *hugs and good luck to you as well!


----------



## J_and_D

realbeauty86 said:


> Has anyone ever taken fertility plus by upspring? I take that, a folate, and prenatal... I take other vitamins also but due to my weight loss and I’m anemic. So I take multi vitamin. Vit D and C. Iron etc lol but curious about the preggy stuff

I've heard and read good things about fertility plus. I plan on switching when I run out of my prenatals (don't want to over do the vitamins lol)


----------



## J_and_D

patienceiav said:


> Hiya! Looks like we're close-ish in testing dates :) I haven't heard of that product so I did some peeking, not heard about 2 of the ingredients but maca is always good, and ginger and broccoli seem pretty "normal" ingredients :shrug: the 2 roots seem to act somewhat similarly to maca, looks pretty promising :) I'm taking maca and ginger in smoothies atm and packing myself with vit C and D to help my luteal phase ^_^ I'd be curious to try but I don't want to "over do" it, I feel like I'm losing track of how much %RDI i'm getting of stuff haha

I'm doing ginger root, eat plenty of broccoli, vit c and prenatals that have plenty of vit d. Just ordered maca. Arrives tomorro... so fingers crossed!


----------



## J_and_D

realbeauty86 said:


> Cool!!! If feb doesn’t pan out, I will get that macca and use it. I’m going to try to hold out 12dpo. Lol. Hopefully I can wait lol

That's what I said last month lol maca arrives tomorrow lol


----------



## J_and_D

ciz said:


> I don’t remember having any with my ds either. With dd I couldn’t tell as I had food poisoning lol. Here’s hoping the no symptoms is my bfp symptom :)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Cd14 and opk is close! I only have a short surge so testing lots today :haha: it's worked well hopefully as I'm on nights Friday/Saturday and Sunday. 
My cycles have gotten shorter since having my last baby, I use to ovulate on cd19/20 so it's rather nice to be ovulating earlier!
Lots of sticky baby dust to you all, hopefully lots of :bfp: this month x


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Been a bit quiet as we've been hit with gastro. So far my girl and husband have had it, and I've escaped. Fingers crossed all that hand washing has paid off and i won't get it! Looked horrible to go through! Upside is a harry potter marathon with the husband.

Waiting on opk in the mail, bet they will come right on ovulation!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

xxmyheartxx said:


> Cd14 and opk is close! I only have a short surge so testing lots today :haha: it's worked well hopefully as I'm on nights Friday/Saturday and Sunday.
> My cycles have gotten shorter since having my last baby, I use to ovulate on cd19/20 so it's rather nice to be ovulating earlier!
> Lots of sticky baby dust to you all, hopefully lots of :bfp: this month x
> 
> View attachment 1093808

Woo! So close to ovulating! Glad the timing for bd has worked well! for you this is your month.


----------



## patienceiav

J_and_D said:


> I'm doing ginger root, eat plenty of broccoli, vit c and prenatals that have plenty of vit d. Just ordered maca. Arrives tomorro... so fingers crossed!

Sounds like we are covering our bases the same :D I am having my maca in a ginger, mango and cashew smoothie, rawr <3 

I'm CD8 now, time to get this BD party going!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Been a bit quiet as we've been hit with gastro. So far my girl and husband have had it, and I've escaped. Fingers crossed all that hand washing has paid off and i won't get it! Looked horrible to go through! Upside is a harry potter marathon with the husband.
> 
> Waiting on opk in the mail, bet they will come right on ovulation!

Hopefully you wont catch it!! 
Fingers crossed your opks arrive in time! X


----------



## Lottielouf

Hi ladies, could I join please?

I will be testing on the 13th Feb all being well!

Trying a few things this cycle...OH has been taking Maca root for over a month now, I’ve been taking prenatal vitamins for a while but last month changed those out for different ones, I am using clearblue digital O tests with the smileys which are great so far AND we have conceive plus lube to try! 

going to try and make more of an effort to keep up with this thread this month too :flower:

OH is due home Friday, I’m on my second high fertility day and should ovulate Saturday so I’m hoping we catch the egg this month!

Hope to see some BFPs in here soon!xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

oops i deleted this response by accient


----------



## sallyhansen76

xxmyheartxx said:


> Cd14 and opk is close!

 Woohoo keep testing to catch that surge!



AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Been a bit quiet as we've been hit with gastro.

 Oh no! Hopefully you don't catch it. Hopefully your OPK come in on time.



patienceiav said:


> I'm CD8 now, time to get this BD party going!

 Good luck!



Lottielouf said:


> I will be testing on the 13th Feb all being well!

 Welcome! I've added you to the front page and sending you some :dust: for this month!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lottielouf said:


> Hi ladies, could I join please?
> 
> I will be testing on the 13th Feb all being well!
> 
> Trying a few things this cycle...OH has been taking Maca root for over a month now, I’ve been taking prenatal vitamins for a while but last month changed those out for different ones, I am using clearblue digital O tests with the smileys which are great so far AND we have conceive plus lube to try!
> 
> going to try and make more of an effort to keep up with this thread this month too :flower:
> 
> OH is due home Friday, I’m on my second high fertility day and should ovulate Saturday so I’m hoping we catch the egg this month!
> 
> Hope to see some BFPs in here soon!xx

Welcome and good luck :)


----------



## Lottielouf

Thanks ladies, I’m just hoping O holds off for a few more days OH isn’t due back til Friday night:dohh:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Alright ladies officially CD 1 over here and FF has my green on CD 9-12... is that when I should take my OPKs then? And what time of day is best? I’ve only used OPKs once 6 years ago but thought I’d give them a go since DH says he wants to properly try rather than NTNP!


----------



## JessaBear36

(2-3dpo) heartburn and bloated 
Don't want to get to ahead of myself but have a good feeling about this cycle.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@ShanandBoc Sorry I originally missed your post! I ve added you and sending lots of :dust: Good luck!

@Reiko_ctu Sorry you are on CD1. But Good luck this cycle!! 
As for OPK don't use FMU. Test more than once in the day to ensure catching the surge. I do 10:00 am and 5:00. Start maybe CD 8 since your FF says CD is green? Seems early do you have a short cycle? 
I usually start CD 10 and expect to O round CD 13-15. 
Good luck glad OH is into properly trying xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

@LuvallmyH Hope you caught the egg and the TWW goes by quickly!! Hoping to see a nice line for you this month!

@JessaBear36 That seems promising. ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@JessaBear36 that's a good sign. Good luck!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> @ShanandBoc Sorry I originally missed your post! I ve added you and sending lots of :dust: Good luck!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu Sorry you are on CD1. But Good luck this cycle!!
> As for OPK don't use FMU. Test more than once in the day to ensure catching the surge. I do 10:00 am and 5:00. Start maybe CD 8 since your FF says CD is green? Seems early do you have a short cycle?
> I usually start CD 10 and expect to O round CD 13-15.
> Good luck glad OH is into properly trying xxx

Yeah I don’t think I’ll O CD 12 this mont because I’m not taking the vitex again till post O. So I’m guessing my fertile window will be CD 10-14 but I’ll start at 8 in case it’s early again! I was thinking twice a day to catch the surge is a good idea. Thanks!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LuvallmyH awww hon bless your heart Ure lovely. I really really want you to get ure forever sticky BFP hon u so deserve it after everything u have been through I want you have your Rainbow[-o&lt;

@J_and_D I'm so sure that it was the macca and folate and baby aspirin that helped make this baby be sticky.
Just praying it continues to be sticky and will be a take home healthy baby.
Good luck hon I've just had to order some more macca I'm going to keep taking it because its just so good for you.

Good luck hon can't wait to start seeing some BFPs In this thread, praying there are loads[-o&lt;

@Tasha36089 
Nice one hon. I'm still taking mine now. I think I will until I'm 24 weeks or mite just carry it on there so good for you. When I had my last chemical and I was advised to start taking them i had a Google and was so surprised at all the health Benefits:D


----------



## Suggerhoney

@LuvallmyH awww hon bless your heart Ure lovely. I really really want you to get ure forever sticky BFP hon u so deserve it after everything u have been through I want you have your Rainbow[-o&lt;

@J_and_D I'm so sure that it was the macca and folate and baby aspirin that helped make this baby be sticky. 
Just praying it continues to be sticky and will be a take home healthy baby. 
Good luck hon I've just had to order some more macca I'm going to keep taking it because its just so good for you. 

Good luck hon can't wait to start seeing some BFPs In this thread, praying there are loads [-o&lt;


Good luck ladies it's almost February and I can't wait to start seeing them BFPs


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oooooooow @JessaBear36 such hopful symptoms I'm so looking forward to seeing your tests and praying praying praying u get ure supper dupper extra sticky :bfp:


Baby dust, Baby dust, Baby dust
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Oooooooow @JessaBear36 such hopful symptoms I'm so looking forward to seeing your tests and praying praying praying u get ure supper dupper extra sticky :bfp:
> 
> 
> Baby dust, Baby dust, Baby dust
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks hun. FX for me!!
I'm buying more hpts tomorrow yay always excited about that lol. not sure but probably get some pregmate ones. Hpts I have now are so tiny hard to read them.


----------



## realbeauty86

J_and_D said:


> I'm doing ginger root, eat plenty of broccoli, vit c and prenatals that have plenty of vit d. Just ordered maca. Arrives tomorro... so fingers crossed!

Fingers crossed


----------



## Mum42crazy

Hi February test thread!!! God know this is hard so 24 months of trying, the first 14 known that I couldn’t get pregnant (no sperm) IVF nearly a year ago and since sperm returned this is my 9/10th cycle with one miscarriage and one CP.... 44 time and good eggs are not on my side, anyway AF due today/ tomorrow so my app says 24th for AF so I will probably start testing on the 20th @sallyhansen76!!! Good luck all!! And lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum42crazy said:


> Hi February test thread!!! God know this is hard so 24 months of trying, the first 14 known that I couldn’t get pregnant (no sperm) IVF nearly a year ago and since sperm returned this is my 9/10th cycle with one miscarriage and one CP.... 44 time and good eggs are not on my side, anyway AF due today/ tomorrow so my app says 24th for AF so I will probably start testing on the 20th @sallyhansen76!!! Good luck all!! And lots of baby dust!!!

:hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Mum42crazy Stay strong luv, your sticky bean is just around the corner ;) Sending you :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JessaBear36

Forgot I still had 5 bucks on Amazon account so grabbed a 15 pack of [email protected] tests last night for $3.99 free shipping yay!! OH will bring me home a gift card later tonight so I'll be grabbing some pregmate brand too!! Know I said I wouldn't obsess over how many tests I have but whom I kidding lol. Just like having more than 1 brand to use. 

(3-4dpo) 
Uterus feels heavy and achy ..boobs sore. 
Stomach upset but think its because I'm hungry


----------



## sallyhansen76

:rofl: Who doesn't love tests here?! 

Those sound really promising signs! Fingers crossed here!


----------



## J_and_D

patienceiav said:


> Sounds like we are covering our bases the same :D I am having my maca in a ginger, mango and cashew smoothie, rawr <3
> 
> I'm CD8 now, time to get this BD party going!

I JUST started Coq10. I'm also going to be doing evening primrose the 1st half of the cycle.

Smoothie sounds BOMB!!! Lol


----------



## patienceiav

Mum42crazy said:


> Hi February test thread!!! God know this is hard so 24 months of trying, the first 14 known that I couldn’t get pregnant (no sperm) IVF nearly a year ago and since sperm returned this is my 9/10th cycle with one miscarriage and one CP.... 44 time and good eggs are not on my side, anyway AF due today/ tomorrow so my app says 24th for AF so I will probably start testing on the 20th @sallyhansen76!!! Good luck all!! And lots of baby dust!!!

Hiya! Sorry about your journey to get here, let's hope your next cycle is ready for you! \\:D/ Are you trying anything special in your TTC journey? All weird and wonderful plans welcome! Hehe :D I'm actually doing something weird, but over here in Sweden there's a "cough mixture method" not sure if it's heard of outside Sweden! Basically the idea being that cough mixtures that are designed to loosen up well... congestion, loosen up uhhh all your other juices :D and I've read many stories of it working! I'm trying it and am juicy as heck, to put it politely, on CD9 just 3 days in ;)


----------



## Mum42crazy

patienceiav said:


> Hiya! Sorry about your journey to get here, let's hope your next cycle is ready for you! \\:D/ Are you trying anything special in your TTC journey? All weird and wonderful plans welcome! Hehe :D I'm actually doing something weird, but over here in Sweden there's a "cough mixture method" not sure if it's heard of outside Sweden! Basically the idea being that cough mixtures that are designed to loosen up well... congestion, loosen up uhhh all your other juices :D and I've read many stories of it working! I'm trying it and am juicy as heck, to put it politely, on CD9 just 3 days in ;)

Might have to try that!!!! Love it


----------



## sequeena

Hi I've been posting in the January thread but I guess I should technically post here as my period is due Feb 2nd.

I've been ttc/ntnp for 10 years, basically since my son was born. I have pcos. I had a miscarriage September 2019. I was about 5 weeks so very early. I've had no luck since.

This month I have some weird symptoms. Things tasting different, things smelling different, my nipples are leaking (something that has never happened outside of pregnancy/breastfeeding) and I am exhausted.

However just over a week ago I started new medication (amitriptyline and propranolol) so it could just be side effects. If I get my period I probably won't post again, I never come into this part of the forum as I find it really hard getting dragged back into 'proper' ttc. It's draining and heart breaking. I'm nearly 32 and my son is disabled, I'll be genuinely very surprised if I ever have another successful pregnancy.

Good luck all x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

sequeena said:


> Hi I've been posting in the January thread but I guess I should technically post here as my period is due Feb 2nd.
> 
> I've been ttc/ntnp for 10 years, basically since my son was born. I have pcos. I had a miscarriage September 2019. I was about 5 weeks so very early. I've had no luck since.
> 
> This month I have some weird symptoms. Things tasting different, things smelling different, my nipples are leaking (something that has never happened outside of pregnancy/breastfeeding) and I am exhausted.
> 
> However just over a week ago I started new medication (amitriptyline and propranolol) so it could just be side effects. If I get my period I probably won't post again, I never come into this part of the forum as I find it really hard getting dragged back into 'proper' ttc. It's draining and heart breaking. I'm nearly 32 and my son is disabled, I'll be genuinely very surprised if I ever have another successful pregnancy.
> 
> Good luck all x

Good Luck! Would you like me to add you to the front page for the 2nd?


----------



## sequeena

sallyhansen76 said:


> Good Luck! Would you like me to add you to the front page for the 2nd?

Yes please :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Rach87 said:


> @BabyBrain80 do you by chance keep your opks? Wondering if yours look like mine? Lots of surges. I had a super dark positive yesterday, but today its still dark. Ugh. I just want to be 1dpo already! I dont have much cm today so assuming I did Ov yesterday, but the tests are messing my mind too.
> 
> @Reiko_ctu should I say it? Im going to say it.......Youre not out until af shows :haha:

I've chucked mine all out sorry, they tend to dry darker so I've not kept them but did take a photo of each one to compare them. I'ts been driving me mad, 2 months running! So I think I am having a few surges as its lasting well over a week and they get a bit lighter before going dark again. There were 2 times that they got marginally darker than the control so Id class only those ones as positive. This link was one of the ones I read about catching the surge on the way up and down and different types of surges. All completely normal.....but very annoying. So maybe you caught the surge, then as its still high (although dropping)you'd still see it the next day. Hoping its getting lighter for you now.
Surges and Peaks: Gradual Onset – [email protected] Fertility (premom.com)

Afm....CD27....possibly 4DPO going by the last positive opk and thankfully getting nice and light now. BUUUUUUUT I've just been to loo and wiped a bit of watery brown with a few pink bits (sorry TMI) If this is af starting I'm gonna frickin have a melt down!!
I suppose on one hand its a regular length cycle (not like last months 50+ days) but it makes me really confused about all the opks. And the sheer disappointment again after trying so hard and having so much sex. I can't go on like this for much longer.

I could cry! xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> Hi February test thread!!! God know this is hard so 24 months of trying, the first 14 known that I couldn’t get pregnant (no sperm) IVF nearly a year ago and since sperm returned this is my 9/10th cycle with one miscarriage and one CP.... 44 time and good eggs are not on my side, anyway AF due today/ tomorrow so my app says 24th for AF so I will probably start testing on the 20th @sallyhansen76!!! Good luck all!! And lots of baby dust!!!

Oh I’m hoping for you girl!! Can I ask, how did sperm return!? Sounds crazy!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BabyBrain80 said:


> I've chucked mine all out sorry, they tend to dry darker so I've not kept them but did take a photo of each one to compare them. I'ts been driving me mad, 2 months running! So I think I am having a few surges as its lasting well over a week and they get a bit lighter before going dark again. There were 2 times that they got marginally darker than the control so Id class only those ones as positive. This link was one of the ones I read about catching the surge on the way up and down and different types of surges. All completely normal.....but very annoying. So maybe you caught the surge, then as its still high (although dropping)you'd still see it the next day. Hoping its getting lighter for you now.
> Surges and Peaks: Gradual Onset – [email protected] Fertility (premom.com)
> 
> Afm....CD27....possibly 4DPO going by the last positive opk and thankfully getting nice and light now. BUUUUUUUT I've just been to loo and wiped a bit of watery brown with a few pink bits (sorry TMI) If this is af starting I'm gonna frickin have a melt down!!
> I suppose on one hand its a regular length cycle (not like last months 50+ days) but it makes me really confused about all the opks. And the sheer disappointment again after trying so hard and having so much sex. I can't go on like this for much longer.
> 
> I could cry! xx

Hopefully that’s some IB... you’re a bit early for it but maybe you’re not right on your Possible O! FX’d for you that things straighten up!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sequeena said:


> Hi I've been posting in the January thread but I guess I should technically post here as my period is due Feb 2nd.
> 
> I've been ttc/ntnp for 10 years, basically since my son was born. I have pcos. I had a miscarriage September 2019. I was about 5 weeks so very early. I've had no luck since.
> 
> This month I have some weird symptoms. Things tasting different, things smelling different, my nipples are leaking (something that has never happened outside of pregnancy/breastfeeding) and I am exhausted.
> 
> However just over a week ago I started new medication (amitriptyline and propranolol) so it could just be side effects. If I get my period I probably won't post again, I never come into this part of the forum as I find it really hard getting dragged back into 'proper' ttc. It's draining and heart breaking. I'm nearly 32 and my son is disabled, I'll be genuinely very surprised if I ever have another successful pregnancy.
> 
> Good luck all x

I do know that breastmilk production is a rare side effect of some antidepressants!


----------



## sequeena

Reiko_ctu said:


> I do know that breastmilk production is a rare side effect of some antidepressants!

It would be just my luck!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hopefully that’s some IB... you’re a bit early for it but maybe you’re not right on your Possible O! FX’d for you that things straighten up!!

Thank you x 
yes I'm more than probably wrong about O so I guess I can cling to a wee bit of hope there! Maybe I O'd right at CD16 or it was recently....who knows!! I had IB with DS1 and a streak with DS2. Giving me a headache #-olol. Thanks again x


----------



## patienceiav

Mum42crazy said:


> Might have to try that!!!! Love it

I'd do some digging on it , there's lots of articles :D over here at least the idea is to take one dose per day from end of af to äl and then stop.


----------



## patienceiav

patienceiav said:


> I'd do some digging on it , there's lots of articles :D over here at least the idea is to take one dose per day from end of af to äl and then stop.

AHEM af to OV, i'm so used to writing the Swedish version of OV :D sorry!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 how are things going with those OPKs? Negative now I hope! What dpo are you?


----------



## ciz

9dpo - something is catching my eye but until I see a good line it’s bfn. Beaut of a mirgraine today but not been sleeping well. Some twinges started last hour but that’s to report for now :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

@ciz Good luck x


----------



## Suggerhoney

@JessaBear36 
Loving those symptoms so much. 
Not long now hon and u can test. 
Please be BFP please be BFP please be BFP[-o&lt;


@BabyBrain80 
Awwww hon bless u. 
That does sound like IB. 
I had it at 14dpo and I've never had it B4. 
It was a browny colour to. Maybe ure more DPOs than want u think. 
Really hope it was IB hon and a BFP is just around the corner. [-o&lt;

@ciz when I zoom in I can see something for sure.
Fixed its the start of ure BFP[-o&lt;


----------



## JessaBear36

@Suggerhoney thanks I hope I get a bfp too.

I ended up buying 100 pregmate and 15 [email protected] . 
I also bought myself a shirt. Trying not to go to crazy and buy more tests :haha: think that will be enough for now. Shipment will be here sunday.:happydance:

Baby Dust everyone 
FX FX
:dust:


----------



## JessaBear36

@ciz good luck. Think I might see something but not sure.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

@sequeena I had nausea as a bit side effect of one of those! (I can't remember which as I took both at different times for chronic headaches so it's all a blur). Fingers crossed that is because of a bfp though!

@ciz fingers crossed it's the start of something!

@Mum42crazy sorry you're in limbo :( hoping february is everyones lucky month!


My OPK and pregnancy tests came in the mail yesterday! was shocked. Of course I pee'd on one of each. both :bfn: lol There is a faint second line on the opk which didn't happen until cd12 last month so hopefully it's a gradual rise like I had with my daughter.
Gastro seems to be leaving our house I hope just in time for some BD soon :sex:

:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks I hope I get a bfp too.
> 
> I ended up buying 100 pregmate and 15 [email protected] .
> I also bought myself a shirt. Trying not to go to crazy and buy more tests :haha: think that will be enough for now. Shipment will be here sunday.:happydance:
> 
> Baby Dust everyone
> FX FX
> :dust:

Prayed for for you sweet.


----------



## Suggerhoney

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> @sequeena I had nausea as a bit side effect of one of those! (I can't remember which as I took both at different times for chronic headaches so it's all a blur). Fingers crossed that is because of a bfp though!
> 
> @ciz fingers crossed it's the start of something!
> 
> @Mum42crazy sorry you're in limbo :( hoping february is everyones lucky month!
> 
> 
> My OPK and pregnancy tests came in the mail yesterday! was shocked. Of course I pee'd on one of each. both :bfn: lol There is a faint second line on the opk which didn't happen until cd12 last month so hopefully it's a gradual rise like I had with my daughter.
> Gastro seems to be leaving our house I hope just in time for some BD soon :sex:
> 
> :dust:


Oh gosh Gastro I had that once. I really hope ure feeling better. 
I used to pee on tests as soon as they came even when I new I wasn't pregnant but its always good just to make sure they don't give and faint shadow lines. 

Sending get well hugs


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Prayed for for you sweet.

Thanks so much . I really appreciate it!!


----------



## ciz

Poas addiction has well a truely set in..


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu ive used wondfo last pregnancy and pregmate this time. Both seemed to work fine. I test twice a day until it starts to darken then 3 times a day. 

@sequeena sorry about your difficult journey. Hope your symptoms are baby and not med related. We’re test date buddies, yay!

@BabyBrain80 very interesting article. Thanks!


----------



## Rach87

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Rach87 how are things going with those OPKs? Negative now I hope! What dpo are you?

haha my 12 day ovulation saga has officially come to an end. I think I Ov’d monday 1/25* as I had the super positive opk, lots of twinges/cramps and globs of ewcm. Not so much cm tuesday pretty sure it was Monday. So like 3dpo. Boooooring. :coffee:


----------



## Rach87

Oh @ciz i see a shadow on that latest test easy!!


----------



## JessaBear36

@ciz i still see something. Hope its darker tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Ciz! :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

@ciz totally see something on that test, good luck!!

If I count back 10/11 days from here it was around my first positive opk so maybe the rest were all nonsense or I've just not ovulated at all this month. I still have some pinky orange this morning, I do feel it's probably af starting and she will kick in in a couple of hours. If so I'm happy my cycle is more of a normal length but frustrated it's onto another month ttc. We have never had too much trouble conceiving....It's staying pregnant that was the problem. But, I am a few years older and things change. 

:dust:


----------



## ciz

10dpo fmu ... hmm nothing like last nights. Got some firsts coming later today so maybe they’ll pick something up


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test ❤️


----------



## BabyBrain80

Fingers crossed for later @ciz


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck @ciz


----------



## Lottielouf

@ciz good luck!

I’m still waiting for my peak...so frustrating!


----------



## sallyhansen76

ciz said:


> 9dpo - something is catching my eye but until I see a good line it’s bfn.

 I see something on almost all your tests. Good luck on your next test hun!!! 



AlwaysTheAunt said:


> astro seems to be leaving our house I hope just in time for some BD soon

 Yay!! Glad the gastro has left! Good luck catching the egg!



Lottielouf said:


> I’m still waiting for my peak...so frustrating

 Waiting to O is always a long wait. Good luck catching the surge!


----------



## JessaBear36

I'm super early af due in 8 days couldn't help myself and tested. Think I got my first evap line on these tests. Last cycle never saw maybe once a faint line so idk. I'm guessing evap even though it came up pretty much right away. Have a few more of these left and have some pregmate that will be here Sunday.

Definitely a shadow line vvf. Please let this turn into my bfp soon.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## JessaBear36

Bigger pic. FX turns into a nice BFP.


----------



## BabyBrain80

JessaBear36 said:


> Bigger pic. FX turns into a nice BFP.
> View attachment 1093884

Oh yeah, I can see something on some of those pics. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## JessaBear36

BabyBrain80 said:


> Oh yeah, I can see something on some of those pics. Fingers crossed for you xx

Thanks so much for looking....after 3yrs trying with many losses I realllly hope this is finally it!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I can definately see what you are seeing too. If it came up within the time frame, less inclined to say evap! Hope this is your BFP!


----------



## ciz

JessaBear36 said:


> Bigger pic. FX turns into a nice BFP.
> View attachment 1093884

Can see that lovely


----------



## LuvallmyH

JessaBear36 said:


> Bigger pic. FX turns into a nice BFP.
> View attachment 1093884

I can see something too. How many dpo are you? FX


----------



## Rach87

Ooooo @JessaBear36 i see something faint!


----------



## JessaBear36

Thanks girls. Its probably a evap in time frame cuz I'm only 4/5dpo and af due in 8 days. I'll test again monday with a pregmate test. Ovulation is a guess as we're just going with the flow. Not tracking anymore.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you ❤️


----------



## MadamRose

Coming to stalk you all ladies! :ninja:


----------



## ciz

10dpo evening.. not even slight line. But IC showing shadows.. guess they are rubbish then. 
Felt really off today, was sick when having a shower, couldn’t eat my breakfast. Felt quite nauseous all day, non stop needing toilet. And just feeling plain cheesed off. I’ve gone from one extreme of no symptoms to full blown just wish there was a lovey line backing the symptoms up haha.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Somestimes evening pee isnt all that it is cut out to be. Diluted Etc. With those symptoms and the IC, I definately think tomorrow morning you'll have more luck! :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## JessaBear36

@ciz :hugs:hope you have better luck tomorrow morning.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oooow ooooow ooooooooow @JessaBear36 i clicked on ure tests so fast and I can definitely see what ure seeing hon. Maybe u are more DPO then u think. Esp as u didn't track I really wudnt be surprised. 
Oh my gosh I really really reeeeaaaaaally hope this is the start of u BFP pleeeeaaaaaaase[-o&lt;


@ciz 
Definitely see lines on them ICs hon, that's a bummer about the Frer but I swear they are not as sensitive as what they used to be. 
It's still early so there's still time and them symptoms sound great. 
Sometimes pee can effect the test. 
I got a few fainter lines here and there and it was just because the night b4 I drank more etc..
With early testing I think it's definitely best to test with ure most darkest pee that's what I had to do at the start. 

I got darker results on the Answer Brand early on and there supposed to be 20mlu where as Frer is supposed to be 6mlu. Ha I don't think so.

I definitely reckon they have changed the sensitivity.
Without letting on.
Prob to still rake in the money.


----------



## JessaBear36

@Suggerhoney I could be a few dpo ahead, as dpo is just an estimate. Let the testing begin :headspin::happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

Hey, sorry I'm not that active here at the moment. 
Anyway, last night I had a very dark, questionably positive opk. This evening I had a 100% positive opk. Last month for whatever reason I ovulated without any of my usual symptoms, but this month I've got the ewcm, the bloating and O pains today.


----------



## sallyhansen76

motherofboys said:


> but this month I've got the ewcm, the bloating and O pains today.

 excellent news! Good luck catching the egg!!


----------



## ciz

Thanks ladies, haven’t long had my dinner but feeling very nauseous and just feel so off, so I’ve put myself to bed. Let’s see what the morning brings


----------



## JessaBear36

motherofboys said:


> Hey, sorry I'm not that active here at the moment.
> Anyway, last night I had a very dark, questionably positive opk. This evening I had a 100% positive opk. Last month for whatever reason I ovulated without any of my usual symptoms, but this month I've got the ewcm, the bloating and O pains today.

Those are great signs. Good luck!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

@ciz good luck for the morning test!

@motherofboys go catch that wee eggy!!

@sallyhansen76 If it's not too much trouble can you remove me from testing on the 4th please? I think I'm on CD1, there's too much bleeding now to be IB so if all goes ok I will hopefully be testing by 24th Feb. Thanks xx


----------



## sequeena

Oh gosh I'm so worried. Went to the loo earlier and when I wiped there was spotting. There was also thick discharge too (sorry). It could be implantation i guess but I think its a sign my period is coming :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> @Suggerhoney I could be a few dpo ahead, as dpo is just an estimate. Let the testing begin :headspin::happydance:


Oh how exciting hon so looking forward to ure tests. <3



motherofboys said:


> Hey, sorry I'm not that active here at the moment.
> Anyway, last night I had a very dark, questionably positive opk. This evening I had a 100% positive opk. Last month for whatever reason I ovulated without any of my usual symptoms, but this month I've got the ewcm, the bloating and O pains today.


Good luck hon go catch that eggy:spermy:



ciz said:


> Thanks ladies, haven’t long had my dinner but feeling very nauseous and just feel so off, so I’ve put myself to bed. Let’s see what the morning brings

Good luck when u test in the morning hon those do sound like very promising signs :dust:




BabyBrain80 said:


> @ciz good luck for the morning test!
> 
> @motherofboys go catch that wee eggy!!
> 
> @sallyhansen76 If it's not too much trouble can you remove me from testing on the 4th please? I think I'm on CD1, there's too much bleeding now to be IB so if all goes ok I will hopefully be testing by 24th Feb. Thanks xx

Oh sweet I am so sorry. 
:hugs:



sequeena said:


> Oh gosh I'm so worried. Went to the loo earlier and when I wiped there was spotting. There was also thick discharge too (sorry). It could be implantation i guess but I think its a sign my period is coming :(


Hope its not AF


----------



## Tasha36089

sequeena said:


> Oh gosh I'm so worried. Went to the loo earlier and when I wiped there was spotting. There was also thick discharge too (sorry). It could be implantation i guess but I think its a sign my period is coming :(

Hope it’s IB. Your symptoms have sounded positive. When is AF due? 

@JessaBear36 can defo see something on your tests. Hoping you Ovulated earlier than you think and this is the start of your BFP. 

@ciz can defo see something on your IC’s hopefully tomorrow’s test will be more promising. Your symptoms sound good. 

AFM- I got a positive covid test result today so doubt this month will be any good for us now. Gutted


----------



## sequeena

My AF is due Tuesday. The tests arrived today so I may do one tomorrow morning.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hey ladies! I have three super mature follicles ready to go! And several small ones! I had my US today to see them! Here’s a photo!

Also tomorrow morning at 7am we go in and they collect OHs swimmers, then they do the “wash” on it and then at 9am is my IUI!

I’m nervous and exited!



Oh also my test date is February 14th <3 Valentine’s Day lol


----------



## Rach87

Oh no @Tasha36089 hope you and your family are ok. Did you get tested for work or are you not feeling well? 

hope its not af @sequeena


----------



## Rach87

@PinkCupcakes I dont know what Im looking at but sounds fantastic haha. Hope those eggs aren't stubborn this month and you get two beautiful lines on test day!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Rach87 said:


> @PinkCupcakes I dont know what Im looking at but sounds fantastic haha. Hope those eggs aren't stubborn this month and you get two beautiful lines on test day!

Thank you! The photo is an US of my ovaries and the dark circles are cysts/follicles


----------



## aymz1983

Hello everyone :) @sallyhansen76 can I be added for this month please? Due for AF 21 Feb so will probably test around 18/19 Feb.

We are ntnp and I haven't even given it a thought in recent months until earlier this month when I had really sore boobs the day before AF was due which made me test. It was negative, although I was 3 days late this month so obviously ovulated later and the bd days just wouldn't have been right in that case. 

But all I can think about now is getting that BFP so may just have to up the ante, so to speak lol. No charting, or temps just seeing how it goes.

Interestingly I had a new Fitbit for Christmas (my other one broke months ago) and notice they have a place to record now all the things I normally record in Flo. So I went and added in the last 12 months of info in and it's bringing up later ovulation dates to Flo. So will try and be every other day through both predicted fertile windows, see how that goes....! I'll also keep an eye on rhr - it usually goes back down 2 bpm or so just before AF so will be looking out for that as the time comes.

Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## patienceiav

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hey ladies! I have three super mature follicles ready to go! And several small ones! I had my US today to see them! Here’s a photo!
> 
> Also tomorrow morning at 7am we go in and they collect OHs swimmers, then they do the “wash” on it and then at 9am is my IUI!
> 
> I’m nervous and exited!
> 
> Oh also my test date is February 14th <3 Valentine’s Day lol

Hi there! :) This is great news! We also have the same testing date <3 well mine miiight be 13th but regardless when i OV i will NOT test before Vday since if it's a BFP I want it to be my bfs present :D and there's no way I can go around knowing without telling him! Good luck with your IUI <3


----------



## Tasha36089

Rach87 said:


> Oh no @Tasha36089 hope you and your family are ok. Did you get tested for work or are you not feeling well?
> 
> hope its not af @sequeena

My partner tested positive and I’ve felt really ill now for 2 days so took a home test yesterday. I tested negative at work on Monday


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Hope it’s IB. Your symptoms have sounded positive. When is AF due?
> 
> @JessaBear36 can defo see something on your tests. Hoping you Ovulated earlier than you think and this is the start of your BFP.
> 
> @ciz can defo see something on your IC’s hopefully tomorrow’s test will be more promising. Your symptoms sound good.
> 
> AFM- I got a positive covid test result today so doubt this month will be any good for us now. Gutted


Oh no hon. Have had any covid symptoms? Really hope u will be OK and be one of those that don't get it that bad. 
Gosh hon prayers for healing in Jesus name Amen 



PinkCupcakes said:


> Hey ladies! I have three super mature follicles ready to go! And several small ones! I had my US today to see them! Here’s a photo!
> 
> Also tomorrow morning at 7am we go in and they collect OHs swimmers, then they do the “wash” on it and then at 9am is my IUI!
> 
> I’m nervous and exited!
> 
> View attachment 1093911
> 
> 
> Oh also my test date is February 14th <3 Valentine’s Day lol

Amazing hon praying this all will end with 2 lines on a test. 
Will u have more chance of multiples? 

I find all this so fascinating and clever but I don't like it that you and other ladies have to go through this. 

Will be thinking of you hon and keeping it crossed. 
:hug:


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no hon. Have had any covid symptoms? Really hope u will be OK and be one of those that don't get it that bad.
> Gosh hon prayers for healing in Jesus name Amen
> 
> Amazing hon praying this all will end with 2 lines on a test.
> Will u have more chance of multiples?
> 
> I find all this so fascinating and clever but I don't like it that you and other ladies have to go through this.
> 
> Will be thinking of you hon and keeping it crossed.
> :hug:

Thanks. My partner has it and has just been feeling generally flu like. I have had the worst headache for two day, been nauseous, bad stomach and I’m really achy. Hoping it’s just a mild case.


----------



## JessaBear36

Tasha36089 said:


> Hope it’s IB. Your symptoms have sounded positive. When is AF due?
> 
> @JessaBear36 can defo see something on your tests. Hoping you Ovulated earlier than you think and this is the start of your BFP.
> 
> @ciz can defo see something on your IC’s hopefully tomorrow’s test will be more promising. Your symptoms sound good.
> 
> AFM- I got a positive covid test result today so doubt this month will be any good for us now. Gutted

On no that's awful. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Rach87

Oh man @Tasha36089 so sorry! Hope its a mild case and you both recover quickly and fully


----------



## realbeauty86

I’m sleeping a lot. Praying that’s a sign my body prepping for a near future baby


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tasha36089 said:


> My partner tested positive and I’ve felt really ill now for 2 days so took a home test yesterday. I tested negative at work on Monday


 Hoping you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

realbeauty86 said:


> I’m sleeping a lot. Praying that’s a sign my body prepping for a near future baby


 Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

ciz said:


> Thanks ladies, haven’t long had my dinner but feeling very nauseous and just feel so off, so I’ve put myself to bed. Let’s see what the morning brings


 Fingers crossed for your next test :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no hon. Have had any covid symptoms? Really hope u will be OK and be one of those that don't get it that bad.
> Gosh hon prayers for healing in Jesus name Amen
> 
> Amazing hon praying this all will end with 2 lines on a test.
> Will u have more chance of multiples?
> 
> I find all this so fascinating and clever but I don't like it that you and other ladies have to go through this.
> 
> Will be thinking of you hon and keeping it crossed.
> :hug:

Yes since I have three mature follicles there’s a high chance of multiples


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> Yes since I have three mature follicles there’s a high chance of multiples


 Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Kimmy1990

So woke up after my night shift sleep and my boobs are no longer sore. It’s weird to be sad about that but I am. Not testing for another week but feeling everything. I’ve had some nausea overnight and some pains on both sides of my lower stomach. Not period like cramps more light stabbing like pains. Not sure if good sign or not. 1 more week to wait


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Tasha36089 hope you are both ok and feel much better very soon. My friend said she had the worst headaches ever with it. Take care of yourself x

@PinkCupcakes wishing you a tonne of good luck!!! Very interesting scan pics x

:dust: for everyone!!


----------



## motherofboys

sequeena said:


> Oh gosh I'm so worried. Went to the loo earlier and when I wiped there was spotting. There was also thick discharge too (sorry). It could be implantation i guess but I think its a sign my period is coming :(

Oh no, I hope it is IB. 



AFM- I got a positive covid test result today so doubt this month will be any good for us now. Gutted[/QUOTE said:

> I hope you're better soon! Fingers crossed for a mild case
> 
> 
> 
> PinkCupcakes said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I have three super mature follicles ready to go! And several small ones! I had my US today to see them! Here’s a photo!
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...


----------



## motherofboys

Oops, my quotes went wrong I've never done multi quotes before haha


----------



## sequeena

Tasha I hope you and your partner are ok. My husband had covid in november and it was rough.

Well I tested, I'd like to say there is a shadow of something but I think its a clear negative. I'll try again Tuesday if my period doesn't get me first. No bleeding since.


----------



## ciz

Bfn. Don’t think it’s gonna happen this cycle. Trying to stay positive but would usually have a line now. Onwards to tomorrow test.


----------



## JessaBear36

ciz said:


> Bfn. Don’t think it’s gonna happen this cycle. Trying to stay positive but would usually have a line now. Onwards to tomorrow test.
> View attachment 1093919

Sorry hun. You still have time. GL


----------



## JessaBear36

Not feeling so good this morning. Sorry tmi but Was up and down all night with diarrhea most of the night. Still having it now.. Hope its just something i ate lastnight and not a stomach bug..I did get a 3hr hold in but waiting on the mail says my tests will be here soon. I saved my sample so if they come within hour I'll use that. Cramping alot but could be I'm dehydrated a bit. Boobs sore and slept like crap. 5/6dpo could be a day or two ahead ovulation was a guess. Just going to keep testing away. I'll update when I test.


----------



## Bevziibubble

JessaBear36 said:


> Not feeling so good this morning. Sorry tmi but Was up and down all night with diarrhea most of the night. Still having it now.. Hope its just something i ate lastnight and not a stomach bug..I did get a 3hr hold in but waiting on the mail says my tests will be here soon. I saved my sample so if they come within hour I'll use that. Cramping alot but could be I'm dehydrated a bit. Boobs sore and slept like crap. 5/6dpo could be a day or two ahead ovulation was a guess. Just going to keep testing away. I'll update when I test.


 I'm sorry you're not feeling well :hugs:

Good luck for when you do test :)


----------



## JessaBear36

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm sorry you're not feeling well :hugs:
> 
> Good luck for when you do test :)

Thanks hun I feel awful right now. Hope it eases up soon. =/


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Oh my no one told me IUI would be so painful! I’m lying here on the table still and the cramps are slowly subsiding. I almost passed out from it, but I have also had cervical cancer five years ago have lots of scar tissue on my cervix from tube surgeries and doctor said my cervix is probably super sensitive due to all the trauma in the past. Uggghh this IUi better work because I don’t know if I can handle another round


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> Oh my no one told me IUI would be so painful! I’m lying here on the table still and the cramps are slowly subsiding. I almost passed out from it, but I have also had cervical cancer five years ago have lots of scar tissue on my cervix from tube surgeries and doctor said my cervix is probably super sensitive due to all the trauma in the past. Uggghh this IUi better work because I don’t know if I can handle another round

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes said:


> Oh my no one told me IUI would be so painful! I’m lying here on the table still and the cramps are slowly subsiding. I almost passed out from it, but I have also had cervical cancer five years ago have lots of scar tissue on my cervix from tube surgeries and doctor said my cervix is probably super sensitive due to all the trauma in the past. Uggghh this IUi better work because I don’t know if I can handle another round

I'm sorry it was so painful. It's going to be worth it! This is your month!


----------



## Rach87

Oh no sounds awful @PinkCupcakes really hope this is it so you dont have to go through it again. :hugs:


----------



## JessaBear36

PinkCupcakes said:


> Oh my no one told me IUI would be so painful! I’m lying here on the table still and the cramps are slowly subsiding. I almost passed out from it, but I have also had cervical cancer five years ago have lots of scar tissue on my cervix from tube surgeries and doctor said my cervix is probably super sensitive due to all the trauma in the past. Uggghh this IUi better work because I don’t know if I can handle another round

Good luck hope it will be worth all the pain. Feel better soon.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

LuvallmyH said:


> I'm sorry it was so painful. It's going to be worth it! This is your month!

I really hope so, I have/had three mature follicles


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies! Now the countdown begins lol. Ah the dreaded two week wait


----------



## JessaBear36

Think i can see something faint , probably just me. Come on baby. Af due in 7 days.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So some interesting facts, my OHs count was 90billion even after doing the “wash”!! So at least we know his little guys are good. Lol it’s most likely all my scar tissue on my cervix that’s prevented pregnancy for me :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

JessaBear36 said:


> Think i can see something faint , probably just me. Come on baby. Af due in 7 days.
> 
> View attachment 1093926
> View attachment 1093927

I swear something keeps catching my eye


----------



## Rach87

@JessaBear36 somethings catching my eye in the second pic for sure


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies my internet is being funky! Will try and catch up later if i can get this computer to work right. Taken me a proper 20 minutes just to post this!


----------



## Bevziibubble

JessaBear36 said:


> Think i can see something faint , probably just me. Come on baby. Af due in 7 days.
> 
> View attachment 1093926
> View attachment 1093927



 I see something faint. Good luck ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Thanks. My partner has it and has just been feeling generally flu like. I have had the worst headache for two day, been nauseous, bad stomach and I’m really achy. Hoping it’s just a mild case.


Oh hon not nice.
I really hope u feel better soon this virus is evil.
I'm classed as very high risk so I'm sheliding. I'm still aloud to go for hospital appointments tho thankfully.
But my DH has to get the food shopping and any medication.

Hate this virus and wish it wud bugger off.
Sending you big warm get well hugs :hugs:



PinkCupcakes said:


> Yes since I have three mature follicles there’s a high chance of multiples

My fingers are so crossed for you hon [-o&lt;



sequeena said:


> Tasha I hope you and your partner are ok. My husband had covid in november and it was rough.
> 
> Well I tested, I'd like to say there is a shadow of something but I think its a clear negative. I'll try again Tuesday if my period doesn't get me first. No bleeding since.
> 
> View attachment 1093917
> View attachment 1093918

Sorry hon I don't think I can see anything yet but good luck.



ciz said:


> Bfn. Don’t think it’s gonna happen this cycle. Trying to stay positive but would usually have a line now. Onwards to tomorrow test.
> View attachment 1093919

So bummed to see this sorry hon definitely still in with a chance tho hon. Implantation can be anything from 6dpo to 12dpo.
I'm still hoping u test positive in a day or so[-o&lt;



JessaBear36 said:


> Not feeling so good this morning. Sorry tmi but Was up and down all night with diarrhea most of the night. Still having it now.. Hope its just something i ate lastnight and not a stomach bug..I did get a 3hr hold in but waiting on the mail says my tests will be here soon. I saved my sample so if they come within hour I'll use that. Cramping alot but could be I'm dehydrated a bit. Boobs sore and slept like crap. 5/6dpo could be a day or two ahead ovulation was a guess. Just going to keep testing away. I'll update when I test.


I had diareah a few days b4 my BFP with my son hon so cud be a good sign though a annoying one.
Some very promising symptoms hon.


PinkCupcakes said:


> Oh my no one told me IUI would be so painful! I’m lying here on the table still and the cramps are slowly subsiding. I almost passed out from it, but I have also had cervical cancer five years ago have lots of scar tissue on my cervix from tube surgeries and doctor said my cervix is probably super sensitive due to all the trauma in the past. Uggghh this IUi better work because I don’t know if I can handle another round


Oh no hon that sounds awful I'm so so sorry u have to go through this and I'm keeping everything crossed this time it will lead to ure forever BFP so u don't have to go through this again. Sending u huge hugs hon:hugs:




JessaBear36 said:


> Think i can see something faint , probably just me. Come on baby. Af due in 7 days.
> 
> View attachment 1093926
> View attachment 1093927

Something is catching my eye to hon. 
[-o&lt;



sallyhansen76 said:


> Hey ladies my internet is being funky! Will try and catch up later if i can get this computer to work right. Taken me a proper 20 minutes just to post this!

Oh no how frustrating. I'm useless with computers so just come on here with my phone. 
I have a note book lap top that I never use maybe I should start using it more. 
Years ago u cud only come on here if u had a computer I was hopless and cudnt even work out how to send photos lol. 
](*,)


----------



## sallyhansen76

BabyBrain80 said:


> If it's not too much trouble can you remove me from testing on the 4th please? I think I'm on CD1, there's too much bleeding now to be IB so if all goes ok I will hopefully be testing by 24th Feb

Will do luv! No trouble at all!


sequeena said:


> here was also thick discharge too (sorry). It could be implantation i guess but I think its a sign my period is coming

 I really hope AF stays away and it is IB! Takes a few days to start seeing HCG so maybe why the vvfl on the test earlier. 



Tasha36089 said:


> AFM- I got a positive covid test result today so doubt this month will be any good for us now. Gutted

Oh goodness, so sorry to hear! Sending my prayers for you and your family. Hopefully wont be too bad for you all. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> Hey ladies! I have three super mature follicles ready to go! And several small ones! I had my US today to see them! Here’s a photo!

 WOW! that is amazing! Sorry it was painful, but I am certain this will be your month hun!! xxx 
Will add you to the front



aymz1983 said:


> ello everyone :) @sallyhansen76 can I be added for this month please? Due for AF 21 Feb so will probably test around 18/19 Feb

 Will add you. Good luck!



realbeauty86 said:


> ’m sleeping a lot. Praying that’s a sign my body prepping for a near future baby

 Sounds all positive to me!! Good luck!



Kimmy1990 said:


> So woke up after my night shift sleep and my boobs are no longer sore.

 Sometimes no symptoms is the BEST symptom. For me all my BFP I had no symptoms before a bfp. Where as before AF i have TONS. SO good luck!



ciz said:


> Bfn. Don’t think it’s gonna happen this cycle. Trying to stay positive but would usually have a line now.

 :hugs: Hang in there, still time yet!


----------



## JessaBear36

Well ladies i have no clue whats going on ...but made a testing thread in pregnancy test group.
So I don't keep blowing up this thread with my now bleeding... tests and confusion. Started bleeding but got a bfp on [email protected] test ugh. So I'll keep updating that post for now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Kimmy1990 
If it helps I had zero symptoms. They have only really just started this past week and I'm 23DPO today. 
On some of the months I wasn't pregnant I had more symptoms than what I had with this pregnancy so sometimes no symptoms can be a symptom if u know what I mean. 
The only thing I had b4 my BFP was moodiness and loss of appetite and feeling hot. 
That's it.
I 100% did not expect to get any lines. I was so shocked when I did because of the lack of symptoms. Good luck hon. 

@JessaBear36 
I will go check out that thread hon. Hoping this bleeding is implantation I had it as 14dpo was brown and light. 
Fixed that is what it is[-o&lt;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hey ladies! I have three super mature follicles ready to go! And several small ones! I had my US today to see them! Here’s a photo!
> 
> Also tomorrow morning at 7am we go in and they collect OHs swimmers, then they do the “wash” on it and then at 9am is my IUI!
> 
> I’m nervous and exited!
> 
> View attachment 1093911
> 
> 
> Oh also my test date is February 14th <3 Valentine’s Day lol

So so excited for you. Really hopeful iui 1 is all you need for your BFP!! Xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

@JessaBear36 sorry you're having a confusing time, still keeping my fingers crossed.

@PinkCupcakes sorry it was painful, hopefully it's the first and last time! Good luck!

I'm thinking maybe I need to add some vitamins or change something up. My ovulation may be wonky and this period is like the last and so very very light, quite unusual. 
I take ubiquinol when I remember, folate daily all month and add pregnacare sometimes.
I have conceive plus capsules but when I tried them a couple of months ago my period lasted almost 2 weeks of light on off spotting. I wasn't sure if there was a connection. So I will try them again. Anyone use these?
I'm wary of trying macca as I did read it can worsen fibroids and I was told at my 12week scan last summer that I had a small one at the time (tiny and out the way). 
I really worry about egg quality due to my age (terrified of another chromosomal problem) My recent odd ovulation and possibly a slightly short LP. 
What do you guys take? And what doses? Thanks x


----------



## ciz

argh something catching my eye but can’t work out if it’s the stupid indent on these tests. Don’t feel nauseous anymore. No symptoms going on.


----------



## ciz

@BabyBrain80 
I’m taking conception pregnacare, seems to have helped my ovulation come earlier this cycle. I also took these when we were trying for our 2nd fell pregnant first month using them but dunno whether or not to believe they were the reason we fell pregnant but perhaps helped in whatever my body needed, we had lost 4 very early mc and tests all fine so tried some vitamins.
Also this time been trying conceive plus lube.


----------



## ciz

JessaBear36 said:


> Think i can see something faint , probably just me. Come on baby. Af due in 7 days.
> 
> View attachment 1093926
> View attachment 1093927

Something catching my eyes too... fx for you


----------



## wrapunzel

BabyBrain80 said:


> What do you guys take? And what doses? Thanks x

<3 I love supplements because they really can help so much, and researching and taking them gives me something tangible to do to help myself reach my health goals.

This past month following my chemical I took vitamin D3 10,000 IU every 3 days, and slow-release ferrous sulfate (iron) every 3 days as well. Vitamin D is a precursor to progesterone and most everyone goes a lil bit deficient over the winter. The iron I decided on because I tend towards anemia and like you I have real light periods. Couldn't really find anything saying it would help, but figured it wouldn't hurt lol. 

I also took 600-1200mg of NAC a day, which has been linked repeatedly to improved fertility outcomes in particular enhancing follicular health, but that's not why I take it. I also took a prenatal of course.

Oh and re: ovulation specifically since you mentioned that: I bought myoinositol 750mg with the intention of taking it to improve follicular health/encourage healthy ovulation, and was planning to buy acetyl l-carnitine for that purpose also. Inositol was something I took before getting pregnant with my son and it worked for sure, it "woke up" my sleepy left ovary which almost never does anything :) and my friend who has mild PCOS recently used acetyl l-carnitine to bring about her first ovulation/period in months, so she was heavily pressuring me to try it too haha. Inositol is a B vitamin while NAC and ALC are both amino acids.

Hope that helps a bit, I can help u google some studies about things if you're interested


----------



## J_and_D

xxmyheartxx said:


> Cd14 and opk is close! I only have a short surge so testing lots today :haha: it's worked well hopefully as I'm on nights Friday/Saturday and Sunday.
> My cycles have gotten shorter since having my last baby, I use to ovulate on cd19/20 so it's rather nice to be ovulating earlier!
> Lots of sticky baby dust to you all, hopefully lots of :bfp: this month x
> 
> View attachment 1093808

I've been ovulating between cd19-CD21. And AF arrives 10 days later. Was that you situation before? I've read it can make it hard to get pregnant so I'm concerned. Before my son I ovulated around cd15 and would get AF 14 days later. So the change has made worried


----------



## J_and_D

Suggerhoney said:


> @LuvallmyH awww hon bless your heart Ure lovely. I really really want you to get ure forever sticky BFP hon u so deserve it after everything u have been through I want you have your Rainbow[-o&lt;
> 
> @J_and_D I'm so sure that it was the macca and folate and baby aspirin that helped make this baby be sticky.
> Just praying it continues to be sticky and will be a take home healthy baby.
> Good luck hon I've just had to order some more macca I'm going to keep taking it because its just so good for you.
> 
> Good luck hon can't wait to start seeing some BFPs In this thread, praying there are loads [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies it's almost February and I can't wait to start seeing them BFPs

I hope you get your take home too!! Maca just arrived today (weather delayed delivery) so will start today :)


----------



## Rach87

5dpo today and had some mild cramps and pinches. 2/3 days until I start fulfilling my poas addiction! Otherwise feel pretty great/happy which is not usually the case this time in my cycle lol. Im usually crampy tired and blah. Hoping hoping!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So it’s now been 10 hours since my IUI and I’m having mild cramping, anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## shaescott

Hi everyone! :hi: AF is due Feb 8th, though I may test anywhere from Feb 7th-10th (I’m trying to hold out this month and wait for 16 temps above coverline, which would be the 10th, but we’ll see how that goes). I’m currently 5 dpo.
@sallyhansen76


----------



## Holly ttc

PinkCupcakes said:


> So it’s now been 10 hours since my IUI and I’m having mild cramping, anyone know if this is normal?

100% normal! They're in there fudging around and you probably released all 3 eggs so your ovaries were larger than they're used to so it's all extra sensitive. Should be better in the morning. :)


----------



## Rach87

@shaescott yay dpo buddies!


----------



## realbeauty86

Welp. Today (Sunday) is my official ovulation day. Just got done bding lol praying we caught a lucky egg. So tomorrow starts my official tww. I said I’m testing on the 12th. I really hope I can hold out that long lol


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

JessaBear36 said:


> Bigger pic. FX turns into a nice BFP.
> View attachment 1093884

Fingers crossed for you! I easily see that line. My camera usually never picks up my evaps. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

realbeauty86 said:


> Welp. Today (Sunday) is my official ovulation day. Just got done bding lol praying we caught a lucky egg. So tomorrow starts my official tww. I said I’m testing on the 12th. I really hope I can hold out that long lol


 Good luck!


----------



## patienceiav

wrapunzel said:


> <3 I love supplements because they really can help so much, and researching and taking them gives me something tangible to do to help myself reach my health goals.
> 
> This past month following my chemical I took vitamin D3 10,000 IU every 3 days, and slow-release ferrous sulfate (iron) every 3 days as well. Vitamin D is a precursor to progesterone and most everyone goes a lil bit deficient over the winter. The iron I decided on because I tend towards anemia and like you I have real light periods. Couldn't really find anything saying it would help, but figured it wouldn't hurt lol.
> 
> I also took 600-1200mg of NAC a day, which has been linked repeatedly to improved fertility outcomes in particular enhancing follicular health, but that's not why I take it. I also took a prenatal of course.
> 
> Oh and re: ovulation specifically since you mentioned that: I bought myoinositol 750mg with the intention of taking it to improve follicular health/encourage healthy ovulation, and was planning to buy acetyl l-carnitine for that purpose also. Inositol was something I took before getting pregnant with my son and it worked for sure, it "woke up" my sleepy left ovary which almost never does anything :) and my friend who has mild PCOS recently used acetyl l-carnitine to bring about her first ovulation/period in months, so she was heavily pressuring me to try it too haha. Inositol is a B vitamin while NAC and ALC are both amino acids.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit, I can help u google some studies about things if you're interested

I'm really glad to see someone else doing high Vitamin D! :) I have taken 4,000 IU of vit D, and an extra vit C tablet every day for the whole of my last cycle, and added 3days to my LP! :O I wasn't tracking anything so I really really need to see if it was a fluke or not so I'm tracking this month :) I normally have a 10day LP and light periods, I think I've tried everything to improve my periods/lining but nothing seems to do the trick :(



realbeauty86 said:


> Welp. Today (Sunday) is my official ovulation day. Just got done bding lol praying we caught a lucky egg. So tomorrow starts my official tww. I said I’m testing on the 12th. I really hope I can hold out that long lol

Ooh I'm excited for you!! :D there's a sense of relief once BD pressure is over, now starts the "how do I distract myself for the next 2weeks" ^_^


----------



## wrapunzel

Rach87 said:


> 5dpo today and had some mild cramps and pinches. 2/3 days until I start fulfilling my poas addiction! Otherwise feel pretty great/happy which is not usually the case this time in my cycle lol. Im usually crampy tired and blah. Hoping hoping!

fingers crossed for you hun! 



realbeauty86 said:


> Welp. Today (Sunday) is my official ovulation day. Just got done bding lol praying we caught a lucky egg. So tomorrow starts my official tww. I said I’m testing on the 12th. I really hope I can hold out that long lol

Good luck!!! Waiting to test can be a game in itself lol. 



patienceiav said:


> I'm really glad to see someone else doing high Vitamin D! :) I have taken 4,000 IU of vit D, and an extra vit C tablet every day for the whole of my last cycle, and added 3days to my LP! :O I wasn't tracking anything so I really really need to see if it was a fluke or not so I'm tracking this month :) I normally have a 10day LP and light periods, I think I've tried everything to improve my periods/lining but nothing seems to do the trick :(

Oh that’s awesome, I hope it wasn’t a fluke and the longer LP sticks around! Have you thought of trying Vitex for it?


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sorry to those getting negatives. 

Pinkcupcakes, I'm sorry it was so painful. I expect the scarring isn't helping. I really hope this is your month.


----------



## motherofboys

Afm: I'm only 1dpo. I try to avoid any and all symptom spotting. Its usually the months when I've had no signs at all of being pregnant that I end up with a bfp. I am going to try to be more positive though. I've gone in to this thinking it won't happen as we agreed to only ttc a year, and my last 2 babies took much longer than that. My 3rd took the full year. But maybe my negative thinking is self fulfilling.


----------



## Bevziibubble

motherofboys said:


> Afm: I'm only 1dpo. I try to avoid any and all symptom spotting. Its usually the months when I've had no signs at all of being pregnant that I end up with a bfp. I am going to try to be more positive though. I've gone in to this thinking it won't happen as we agreed to only ttc a year, and my last 2 babies took much longer than that. My 3rd took the full year. But maybe my negative thinking is self fulfilling.


 I've got everything crossed for you ❤️


----------



## realbeauty86

patienceiav said:


> Ooh I'm excited for you!! :D there's a sense of relief once BD pressure is over, now starts the "how do I distract myself for the next 2weeks" ^_^

omgggg I know right lol now I have messed up and found the show “A baby story” on OnDemand lol so that makes things worse. I’m torturing myself lmao


----------



## motherofboys

Bevziibubble said:


> I've got everything crossed for you ❤️

Thank you


----------



## ciz

anybody use these?


----------



## Lottielouf

Hi ladies just having a catch up...

@Rach87 good luck for when you start testing!

@ciz sometbjng is catching my eye on your tests! FX you’re not out!

@PinkCupcakes sending loads of luck your way!

@JessaBear36 one if your tests a few comments back definitely looked like it had colour to me, FX you get your sticky bean this cycle xx


I got a flashy smiley Friday morning but when I tested again Friday evening I got my static smiley(peak) so I will probably have ovulated Saturday...counting today as 1dpo!

OH came home Friday at 4pm ish and we BD the minute he got home and then again Friday night and then several times Saturday :blush: we used conceive plus lube a few times too so I’m hoping we managed to catch it in time!

sending baby dust to all those testing this coming week xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi ladies, so I’m 2DPT1DPIUI however you write it lol. I’m still a bit sore down there and it feels heavy. I’m thinking maybe I did O all three eggs lol! Here’s to waiting for a positive, I’m going to start to test out my trigger again starting tomorrow.


----------



## Rach87

realbeauty86 said:


> omgggg I know right lol now I have messed up and found the show “A baby story” on OnDemand lol so that makes things worse. I’m torturing myself lmao

oh man thats still on?! I used to watch that when I was a teenager! And a wedding story lol


----------



## Deethehippy

ciz said:


> View attachment 1093955
> 
> anybody use these?
> View attachment 1093957

Wondfro's come in 10MIU and 20MIU so check which ones you have got.


----------



## patienceiav

wrapunzel said:


> Oh that’s awesome, I hope it wasn’t a fluke and the longer LP sticks around! Have you thought of trying Vitex for it?

I think I've looked up every trial under the sun EXCEPT Vitex :D Is it meant to be good for extending LP or thickening lining? It's tough when I live in an EU country and they have all foreign names for things ^^



realbeauty86 said:


> omgggg I know right lol now I have messed up and found the show “A baby story” on OnDemand lol so that makes things worse. I’m torturing myself lmao

Uh oh, sounds like a recipe for ice cream and sniffles to me :lol: myself i'm cd12 and caught another BD tonight, I'll probably squeeze one more out of the OH (hehehehe) on tues which should be ov day or the day before ^^ right now I just want this part to be over with! Yeesh


----------



## wrapunzel

patienceiav said:


> I think I've looked up every trial under the sun EXCEPT Vitex :D Is it meant to be good for extending LP or thickening lining? It's tough when I live in an EU country and they have all foreign names for things ^^

It's excellent for extending LP! other names are chaste tree berry and agnus cactus


----------



## sequeena

My period has arrived 2 days early so I'm out. Everything I felt was medication side effects. I think I need to accept that I will never have another child. Good luck all.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sequeena said:


> My period has arrived 2 days early so I'm out. Everything I felt was medication side effects. I think I need to accept that I will never have another child. Good luck all.

Sorry hun. Would you look into iui at all?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies, so I’m 2DPT1DPIUI however you write it lol. I’m still a bit sore down there and it feels heavy. I’m thinking maybe I did O all three eggs lol! Here’s to waiting for a positive, I’m going to start to test out my trigger again starting tomorrow.

Oh my praying for babies to land safely and be sticky!!! So looking forward to your tests!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sounds like all the recent O-ers had great timing! Woohoo!

Afm CD5, OPKs don’t arrive till Friday and I should be testing on Thursday! So I might not get to use them but starting tonight I’ll try and get a BD in every other night!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my praying for babies to land safely and be sticky!!! So looking forward to your tests!!

Thanks! It’ll be our first baby or babies if it works!


----------



## aymz1983

@PinkCupcakes how are you feeling today, hope the cramping has eased a bit :) 

@Reiko_ctu sounds like a good plan, I guess (in theory!) you can't go wrong with every other day, that's how we're going this month

@JessaBear36 sorry you're having bleeding but the positive gets, I haven't read through all of your other thread yet so hope all is ok

@Rach87 and @realbeauty86 I have ended up watching one born every minute over the last couple of weeks which gets me both excited yet terrified at the same time :lol:

Sorry af came early @sequeena :( 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry if I've missed anyone off, by the time I come to write a post I forget which posts I'm replying to :roll:

I'm only cd11 today. Flo has my ovulation day down as 3rd (cd14) for some reason but it's also got me on a 29 day month when it should be 31. No idea why it's done that. So accounting for the extra 2 days it should show me that would make O day cd16 on the 5th. My Fitbit has O day on the 7th at cd18 so as mentioned before, starting today just going to bd every other day for the next week and see how that goes, just to make sure. 

Time sure does tick slowly though, I am not the most patient of people sometimes! Lol


----------



## Rach87

I broke down and just ordered some 10miu tests. The pregmates I have are 25miu and Im too impatient to wait until those would pick something up. :haha: Should get here tomorrow. Which means I’ll of course test one out way too early. Having more pinchings/mild cramps today with some watery cm. 6dpo.


----------



## Lottielouf

motherofboys said:


> Afm: I'm only 1dpo. I try to avoid any and all symptom spotting. Its usually the months when I've had no signs at all of being pregnant that I end up with a bfp. I am going to try to be more positive though. I've gone in to this thinking it won't happen as we agreed to only ttc a year, and my last 2 babies took much longer than that. My 3rd took the full year. But maybe my negative thinking is self fulfilling.

im also 1dpo today! We can try not to symptom spot together :blush:

my 2 boys from a previous relationship took no time at all but this time it’s took over a year so far and it’s so frustrating! 

Sending some positive thoughts you way xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> I broke down and just ordered some 10miu tests. The pregmates I have are 25miu and Im too impatient to wait until those would pick something up. :haha: Should get here tomorrow. Which means I’ll of course test one out way too early. Having more pinchings/mild cramps today with some watery cm. 6dpo.

Good luck :)


----------



## shaescott

@ciz i see something but may just be indent. Fingers crossed you get an obvious line soon!

@Rach87 i was super tempted to do the same but there’s a storm coming so prime is delayed, the tests wouldn’t get here until the 25 miu should be able to pick it up just fine. So I guess I’m sticking to my guns and waiting to test until next weekend.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @Bevziibubble :hugs:

@shaescott haha darn snow storm!


----------



## motherofboys

Lottielouf said:


> im also 1dpo today! We can try not to symptom spot together :blush:
> 
> my 2 boys from a previous relationship took no time at all but this time it’s took over a year so far and it’s so frustrating!
> 
> Sending some positive thoughts you way xx

I hope you aren't waiting too much longer. It's so hard when you're going month after month then you pass that year mark. My 4th and 5th both took years. I'm trying not to dwell on that and just hoping to break that pattern.


----------



## motherofboys

Sequeena I'm sorry AF arrived


----------



## Lozb

Hi ladies sorry not been around end of Jan but tried to keep as relaxed as I cn. No temping no OPK. I knew my fertile week is this week coming. I think relaxed approach has worked well as I think I am Oing any day now. Loads of ewcm. I had my covid vaccine Thursday and sadly (like a lot of medication) I had some not nice side effects but guess they aren’t as bad as covid wud be. It’s took me three days to get out of bed. Frontline worker so reason for having vaccine and also wasn’t covid as I have home tests. 

I had one sneaky OPK in the house and it’s jst off being positive so think the positive will be tomorrow. Currently cd13 today.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@PinkCupcakes 
I expect its from all that poking around hon that's causing the cramps bless you.
Hope it settles soon.
I really hope this is ure month hon.
I can't wait to see ure BFP

@motherofboys
Fixed this new cycle brings u ure BFP.

@Rach87
I had that exact pain. And also at 6dpo. I think it must of been the start of implantation.
It never got painful but was uncomfortable.
I had it again at 10dpo and 14dpo with some very light spotting.
Never had implantation spotting b4 so all new to me but I'm guessing that's what it was.
Good luck hon and don't blame ya ordering more tests I cud never resist the urge lol. I still have lots of tests now and still still them lol.
Hopefully in just a few days u get ure BFP.
Fingers crossed.



Lottielouf said:


> im also 1dpo today! We can try not to symptom spot together :blush:
> 
> my 2 boys from a previous relationship took no time at all but this time it’s took over a year so far and it’s so frustrating!
> 
> Sending some positive thoughts you way xx

Yay for the 2ww hon and good luck hope this is ure month.



sequeena said:


> My period has arrived 2 days early so I'm out. Everything I felt was medication side effects. I think I need to accept that I will never have another child. Good luck all.

Oh no im so sorry hon



ciz said:


> View attachment 1093955
> 
> anybody use these?
> View attachment 1093957

I can see something hon



Lozb said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been around end of Jan but tried to keep as relaxed as I cn. No temping no OPK. I knew my fertile week is this week coming. I think relaxed approach has worked well as I think I am Oing any day now. Loads of ewcm. I had my covid vaccine Thursday and sadly (like a lot of medication) I had some not nice side effects but guess they aren’t as bad as covid wud be. It’s took me three days to get out of bed. Frontline worker so reason for having vaccine and also wasn’t covid as I have home tests.
> 
> I had one sneaky OPK in the house and it’s jst off being positive so think the positive will be tomorrow. Currently cd13 today.

Good luck hon. Hope this is ure month also. 


Literally want all of you to get ure BFPs. 


To everyone waiting to ovulate Good luck and hope u catch the eggy:spermy:

To those that are coming up or just waiting to tests sending loads of baby dust and can't wait to start seeing BFPs. 

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## J_and_D

Tasha36089 said:


> Hope it’s IB. Your symptoms have sounded positive. When is AF due?
> 
> @JessaBear36 can defo see something on your tests. Hoping you Ovulated earlier than you think and this is the start of your BFP.
> 
> @ciz can defo see something on your IC’s hopefully tomorrow’s test will be more promising. Your symptoms sound good.
> 
> AFM- I got a positive covid test result today so doubt this month will be any good for us now. Gutted

Oh no! I'm sorry... fx for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bevziibubble

sequeena said:


> My period has arrived 2 days early so I'm out. Everything I felt was medication side effects. I think I need to accept that I will never have another child. Good luck all.


 I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## J_and_D

@JessaBear36 hoping everything is ok and you feel better soon!

@PinkCupcakes sorry it's so painful! But how fun is the idea of multiples!


----------



## loeylo

Hey, I’m here! 
Not sure how many dpo I am - af is due Thursday but I’m pretty sure it’ll be before or after that as I had negative ovulation tests on cd 10,13 and 14. Possibly 10dpo today. We will see. 
Been ttc #2 since October with one chemical. Tested yesterday and bfn. Will be testing Thursday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

loeylo said:


> Hey, I’m here!
> Not sure how many dpo I am - af is due Thursday but I’m pretty sure it’ll be before or after that as I had negative ovulation tests on cd 10,13 and 14. Possibly 10dpo today. We will see.
> Been ttc #2 since October with one chemical. Tested yesterday and bfn. Will be testing Thursday.


 Good luck for Thursday :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

I am back!!! Today is 1 dpo and I feel like our timing was ok, kinda wish we could have got one more time in but it is what it is. My pregmates came in the mail yesterday and I will be testing on 10 dpo Feb 9!!!


----------



## J_and_D

BabyBrain80 said:


> @JessaBear36 sorry you're having a confusing time, still keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes sorry it was painful, hopefully it's the first and last time! Good luck!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I need to add some vitamins or change something up. My ovulation may be wonky and this period is like the last and so very very light, quite unusual.
> I take ubiquinol when I remember, folate daily all month and add pregnacare sometimes.
> I have conceive plus capsules but when I tried them a couple of months ago my period lasted almost 2 weeks of light on off spotting. I wasn't sure if there was a connection. So I will try them again. Anyone use these?
> I'm wary of trying macca as I did read it can worsen fibroids and I was told at my 12week scan last summer that I had a small one at the time (tiny and out the way).
> I really worry about egg quality due to my age (terrified of another chromosomal problem) My recent odd ovulation and possibly a slightly short LP.
> What do you guys take? And what doses? Thanks x

Currently taking:
Mornings:
Prenatal 
Vit C
Ginger root 

Evenings:
Evening primrose (between AF and O only)
CoQ10
About to add maca but I have a fibroid too so now I want to look into it before taking since you said it can make them worse.
Was going to add vitex since I have a short LP. I have it but I'm nervous lol cuz it can also mess up your cycles if you don't "need" it. So I've been hesitant

I also eat a lot of broccoli


----------



## Reiko_ctu

J_and_D said:


> Currently taking:
> Mornings:
> Prenatal
> Vit C
> Ginger root
> 
> Evenings:
> Evening primrose (between AF and O only)
> CoQ10
> About to add maca but I have a fibroid too so now I want to look into it before taking since you said it can make them worse.
> Was going to add vitex since I have a short LP. I have it but I'm nervous lol cuz it can also mess up your cycles if you don't "need" it. So I've been hesitant
> 
> I also eat a lot of broccoli

Just take your vitex Post O and it’ll lengthen LP and not affect O!!


----------



## shaescott

I have to run to target today and I’m pretty sure I’m about to be bad and grab pregnancy tests so I can start testing at 9 dpo :blush:


----------



## BabyBrain80

J_and_D said:


> Currently taking:
> Mornings:
> Prenatal
> Vit C
> Ginger root
> 
> Evenings:
> Evening primrose (between AF and O only)
> CoQ10
> About to add maca but I have a fibroid too so now I want to look into it before taking since you said it can make them worse.
> Was going to add vitex since I have a short LP. I have it but I'm nervous lol cuz it can also mess up your cycles if you don't "need" it. So I've been hesitant
> 
> I also eat a lot of broccoli

Thanks for the info :) 
Oh I hate broccoli :sick: we only buy it for the dog, she loves it lol. Maybe I need to force some down :haha:

Yeah I've not looked into macca too much, I'm sure someone here mentioned a few months ago about the affect on fibroids so a quick Google and it said to avoid but that was as far as I went at the time. We fell pregnant by accident last year and I didn't believe we would have trouble conceiving again...how wrong was I?! Lol.
I think there seem to be a lot of benefits of it but I guess like everything you have to research. Easy to be frightened by Google lol.


----------



## J_and_D

Reiko_ctu said:


> Just take your vitex Post O and it’ll lengthen LP and not affect O!!

I thought it was suppose to be taken between af and o?


----------



## loeylo

Does anyone know if feeling like you have a bladder infection is a symptom? I vaguely remember something with that from when I was pregnant with dd maybe. 

I don’t feel in pain like I have a bladder infection, more like A constant tingling in my bladder, like I need a pee? If I ignore it I don’t actually have to pee any more than usual, I just feel like I need to pee.

I used to get bladder infections a lot (caused by sex) but we haven’t dtd in days so it isn’t that. And I haven’t had one in years as I know how to prevent them now.


----------



## ciz

started to look promising


But then results are this

. AF is Tuesday - Wednesday latest. Still no symptoms of anything, think it’s not happening this cycle


----------



## Kimmy1990

So BB’s are still only slightly sore but only when I push them. I had a look at last month and I had period pain already which I have no sign of yet this month. Fingers are still crossed and hoping I can actually get pregnant.


----------



## Ellybean

I’ve had a ton of symptoms and have only gotten evap lines. I’m 11dpo. don’t know if you can see the evap


----------



## wrapunzel

Lozb said:


> Hi ladies sorry not been around end of Jan but tried to keep as relaxed as I cn. No temping no OPK. I knew my fertile week is this week coming. I think relaxed approach has worked well as I think I am Oing any day now. Loads of ewcm. I had my covid vaccine Thursday and sadly (like a lot of medication) I had some not nice side effects but guess they aren’t as bad as covid wud be. It’s took me three days to get out of bed. Frontline worker so reason for having vaccine and also wasn’t covid as I have home tests.
> 
> I had one sneaky OPK in the house and it’s jst off being positive so think the positive will be tomorrow. Currently cd13 today.

So sorry! I get super sick from vaccines sometimes too, I'm terrified to get this one, especially while pregnant. Good luck with catching that egg! :spermy:



loeylo said:


> Hey, I’m here!
> Not sure how many dpo I am - af is due Thursday but I’m pretty sure it’ll be before or after that as I had negative ovulation tests on cd 10,13 and 14. Possibly 10dpo today. We will see.
> Been ttc #2 since October with one chemical. Tested yesterday and bfn. Will be testing Thursday.

<3 it's so confusing trying to track lol. I don't know when I ovulated either, and I've been tracking for 6 years! seems the more attention I pay the less sense it all makes. 



wannanewbaby said:


> I am back!!! Today is 1 dpo and I feel like our timing was ok, kinda wish we could have got one more time in but it is what it is. My pregmates came in the mail yesterday and I will be testing on 10 dpo Feb 9!!!

That's my mum's birthday haha. congrats on the good timing, I hope a BFP is coming ur way soon
:dust:



J_and_D said:


> Currently taking:
> Mornings:
> Prenatal
> Vit C
> Ginger root
> 
> Evenings:
> Evening primrose (between AF and O only)
> CoQ10
> About to add maca but I have a fibroid too so now I want to look into it before taking since you said it can make them worse.
> Was going to add vitex since I have a short LP. I have it but I'm nervous lol cuz it can also mess up your cycles if you don't "need" it. So I've been hesitant
> 
> I also eat a lot of broccoli

That's a lovely stack! I tried CoQ10 but ended up giving it to my mother because it gave me dreadful anxiety and insomnia. Have u heard of taking the EPO internally? I used it for 3 days prior to going into labor with my son and I think it did help. I've heard it can also be used to help prime the cervix for getting pregnant :sex:



loeylo said:


> Does anyone know if feeling like you have a bladder infection is a symptom? I vaguely remember something with that from when I was pregnant with dd maybe.
> 
> I don’t feel in pain like I have a bladder infection, more like A constant tingling in my bladder, like I need a pee? If I ignore it I don’t actually have to pee any more than usual, I just feel like I need to pee.
> 
> I used to get bladder infections a lot (caused by sex) but we haven’t dtd in days so it isn’t that. And I haven’t had one in years as I know how to prevent them now.

Hey hun I sent you a private message :) I did experience a pain like that not long before my BFP but the details have some personal info I don't wanna share in the thread haha


----------



## realbeauty86

Lol it’s the old ones but it’s like 3 seasons lol so I’m watching that and Say yes to the dress. I’m getting married before the year is out lol


----------



## realbeauty86

[QUOTE="aymz1983, post: 39482959, member: 121768"

@Rach87 and @realbeauty86 I have ended up watching one born every minute over the last couple of weeks which gets me both excited yet terrified at the same time :lol:


I was in the store today making sad faces cuz I wanna buy baby stuff lol


----------



## shaescott

realbeauty86 said:


> I was in the store today making sad faces cuz I wanna buy baby stuff lol

I was doing the same thing a week ago :rofl: I went to Target with a friend and we spent a good 20 minutes looking at the baby clothes, cribs, gliders, swings, strollers, etc. It did not help my baby fever :haha:


I’m realizing that since I O’d super late at night maybe I should test like I’m one less dpo than I am, since like I’m technically 6dpo around now (midnight) rather than this past morning. So perhaps I should wait until Thursday to be sure I’m 9dpo before testing. I just don’t want to use a FRER before 9dpo. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Bevziibubble

wannanewbaby said:


> I am back!!! Today is 1 dpo and I feel like our timing was ok, kinda wish we could have got one more time in but it is what it is. My pregmates came in the mail yesterday and I will be testing on 10 dpo Feb 9!!!



 Welcome back. And good luck! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Ellybean said:


> I’ve had a ton of symptoms and have only gotten evap lines. I’m 11dpo. don’t know if you can see the evap
> 
> View attachment 1093989
> View attachment 1093990


 I see something faint. Good luck ❤️


----------



## Reiko_ctu

J_and_D said:


> I thought it was suppose to be taken between af and o?

It *can* be taken the entire cycle. When I took it only post-O (just because of when I bought it) it lengthened my LP by 2 days. Last cycle I took it all month and it brought O forward by 2 days, and still added the 2 days to my LP :) So I don't want it affecting my O date again so I'm just taking it post-O for the LP.:shrug:


----------



## Green_Mummy

Good luck everyone :dust:
Just coming back to the thread as I join the TWW :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh I’m hoping for you girl!! Can I ask, how did sperm return!? Sounds crazy!!

Sorry only saw this now, he had taken some cancer drugs for a problem he had (no cancer) but it helped the same way, sperm return happens normally up to 3 years but his hadn’t so when we tested to start trying it was zero! So he had frozen some ( before I knew him this all happened) anyway to our surprise as a test for the IVF he had to do another just as I started the drugs and he had a return still low but the doctor said it was still good enough to be classed as fertile! obviously we used the frozen sperm for the IVF but his fresh stuff got me pregnant in the October and again..... but a CP anyway it felt like a blessing, now I am not so sure because we would have given up. Anyway I hope this is our month as I don’t think we can do this much longer!


----------



## sallyhansen76

ciz said:


> Don’t feel nauseous anymore. No symptoms going on.

 You Latest tests seem promosing! I see the lines in most all of them. Did you find out if they were 10 or 25 sensitivity? 



Rach87 said:


> 5dpo today and had some mild cramps and pinches

 Sounds like good signs! Fingers crossed for you!





shaescott said:


> Hi everyone! :hi: AF is due Feb 8th, though I may test anywhere from Feb 7th-10th

 I'll add you to the front page and sending you lots of :dust:



realbeauty86 said:


> Welp. Today (Sunday) is my official ovulation day. Just got done bding lol praying we caught a lucky egg

 Good luck!!! 



Lottielouf said:


> got a flashy smiley Friday morning

 Your timing sounds great. Good luck this cycle!



sequeena said:


> My period has arrived 2 days early so I'm out

 Im so sorry hun :hugs2: 



Lozb said:


> had one sneaky OPK in the house and it’s jst off being positive so think the positive will be tomorrow. Currently cd13 today.

 Ohh good luck!!



loeylo said:


> Been ttc #2 since October with one chemical. Tested yesterday and bfn. Will be testing Thursday.

 Keep testing xxx 




Ellybean said:


> I’ve had a ton of symptoms and have only gotten evap lines. I’m 11dpo. don’t know if you can see the evap

 I can see the start of something. Hope that is is the start of your BFP!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I caved and tested this morning. 7dpo with 10miu wondfo. Top test, bottom is a bfn for reference. Of course there is a shadow but I can’t tell if it has any color. Saving myself from myself, I don’t have a lot of tests. I’m planning to just test with fmu going forward.

Good luck everyone testing in Feb! :dust::bfp:


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see that Luv, I’ve got everything crossed for you.


----------



## shaescott

@LuvallmyH I see a shadow line, hopefully it becomes more clear tomorrow!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@LuvallmyH , I feel in the last pic I even see the shadow in the bottom one. 
Good luck!! !


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!:)


----------



## Lottielouf

@LuvallmyH i see something! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I only have 2 10miu left, but a few accumed so I used one of those. It also has a shadow!

I can’t get excited about shadows with my history, but it is fun testing. As long as I can keep myself from going off the deep end lol.


----------



## wannanewbaby

LuvallmyH said:


> I only have 2 10miu left, but a few accumed so I used one of those. It also has a shadow!
> View attachment 1094015
> View attachment 1094016
> 
> I can’t get excited about shadows with my history, but it is fun testing. As long as I can keep myself from going off the deep end lol.


I see it good luck!!!


----------



## Rach87

Hope these shadows turn into real lines @LuvallmyH ! 

7dpo here also. Bfn of course. Not expecting a hint of anything for a couple days if there is anything. My daughter was 10dpo, son 9dpo so very impatiently waiting. We’re going to Florida Thursday - road trip! Im in Michigan so its about a 23 hr drive, will probably stop in Tennessee for a day. My friends own a condo in Margaritaville orlando so will stay there. Hoping I get a bfp the day before we leave.....and not af. That would really suck on that long of a car ride, but if I do start at least I could have a drink while we’re there. Hoping for the former though.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Hope these shadows turn into real lines @LuvallmyH !
> 
> 7dpo here also. Bfn of course. Not expecting a hint of anything for a couple days if there is anything. My daughter was 10dpo, son 9dpo so very impatiently waiting. We’re going to Florida Thursday - road trip! Im in Michigan so its about a 23 hr drive, will probably stop in Tennessee for a day. My friends own a condo in Margaritaville orlando so will stay there. Hoping I get a bfp the day before we leave.....and not af. That would really suck on that long of a car ride, but if I do start at least I could have a drink while we’re there. Hoping for the former though.

Hoping for those lines for you before your trip! It’ll be 11 dpo? Although drinking in margaritaville does sound fun ;). And I’m not a big drinker at all lol. Just you and DH or bringing the kids along as well?

I hate leaving my kids but I’m really craving some time away!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Rach87 Have a great time :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Rach87 Oh road trip. Goodness that sounds nice!! Have a great time. Hoping to see a BFP for you too!


----------



## Rach87

Aw thanks!! @Bevziibubble and @sallyhansen76

@Reiko_ctu 10dpo the day we leave. I’ll be able to test since we arent leaving until the afternoon/evening. I’ll be taking my pharmacies worth of tests with me. Haha Im not much of a drinker either, but I feel like staying at a place called Margaritaville - its a requirement lol The kids will be coming with. We have a weekend getaway planned with friends this summer kid free. We go on a cruise bi-yearly sans kids with friends and of course this was our cruise year but obviously thats not happening anytime soon. :brat: So lake house for a weekend will have to do.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@LuvallmyH I see that! Hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## shaescott

I just had stomach acid fly up my upper esophageal sphincter and for a split second I thought I was about to involuntarily throw up, but then I just tasted a tiny bit of stomach acid and coughed. Anyway, this is *not normal* for me. I think my nausea may be solely from the acid reflux. Has anyone had acid reflux as an early sign pre-test date?


----------



## J_and_D

realbeauty86 said:


> [QUOTE="aymz1983, post: 39482959, member: 121768"
> 
> @Rach87 and @realbeauty86 I have ended up watching one born every minute over the last couple of weeks which gets me both excited yet terrified at the same time :lol:
> 
> 
> I was in the store today making sad faces cuz I wanna buy baby stuff lol

Oh my gosh, I watched 1 born every minute like the WHOLE time I was pregnant with my son so I would know what I was in for lol


----------



## J_and_D

@wrapunzel what's epo?


----------



## ciz

@sallyhansen76 25 hun 


still shadow lines. Having a lot of ew/cream cm today, cervix feels a bit open too. Took a ovulation test incase but that’s negative. Tomorrow or Wednesday AF


----------



## J_and_D

Reiko_ctu said:


> It *can* be taken the entire cycle. When I took it only post-O (just because of when I bought it) it lengthened my LP by 2 days. Last cycle I took it all month and it brought O forward by 2 days, and still added the 2 days to my LP :) So I don't want it affecting my O date again so I'm just taking it post-O for the LP.:shrug:[/QUOTepoxy?
> Gotcha... I O around cd20 so moving it up wouldn't we a bad thing for me. Maybe taking the whole cycle wouldn't be a bad thing for me... it just makes me nervous cuz of the miscarriage risk when coming off of it. And I know taking between af and O the risk is avoided so that's why I'm thinking of starting there. I've had if for like a month and haven't taken yet lol. If we don't get pregnant this cycle I'll add it in I think for the next. Every cycle I keep adding 1 thing into the mix lol... this cycle was CoQ10.. next it sounds like vitex lol


----------



## J_and_D

@Reiko_ctu 
My reply did something wierd lol

I O around cd20 so moving it up wouldn't we a bad thing for me. Maybe taking the whole cycle wouldn't be a bad thing for me... it just makes me nervous cuz of the miscarriage risk when coming off of it. And I know taking between af and O the risk is avoided so that's why I'm thinking of starting there. I've had if for like a month and haven't taken yet lol. If we don't get pregnant this cycle I'll add it in I think for the next. Every cycle I keep adding 1 thing into the mix lol... this cycle was CoQ10.. next it sounds like vitex lol


----------



## wrapunzel

J_and_D said:


> @wrapunzel what's epo?

Evening primrose oil!


----------



## LuvallmyH

ciz said:


> @sallyhansen76 25 hun
> 
> View attachment 1094028
> 
> still shadow lines. Having a lot of ew/cream cm today, cervix feels a bit open too. Took a ovulation test incase but that’s negative. Tomorrow or Wednesday AF

That looks a lot like what I’m getting. I wish it was more clear for you hun.


----------



## LuvallmyH

shaescott said:


> I just had stomach acid fly up my upper esophageal sphincter and for a split second I thought I was about to involuntarily throw up, but then I just tasted a tiny bit of stomach acid and coughed. Anyway, this is *not normal* for me. I think my nausea may be solely from the acid reflux. Has anyone had acid reflux as an early sign pre-test date?

Heartburn has been one of my first symptoms in some of my pregnancies! Good luck!


----------



## Kimmy1990

So last night I struggled to fall asleep. Felt very nauseous. Then this morning I’ve woken to slightly sore BB’s again. I’m so close to testing but I’m not sure if I want to get some tests yet or not as they are so expensive in Australia and we don’t have any of these cheep brands.

goodluck to everyone getting close to testing. Hopefully this is our month :)


----------



## ciz

LuvallmyH said:


> That looks a lot like what I’m getting. I wish it was more clear for you hun.

Thanks lovely, I hope these shadows are the real thing but I’m not feeling convinced. Sending you lots of luck on your tests lovely I could see lines there too :)


----------



## realbeauty86

shaescott said:


> I was doing the same thing a week ago :rofl: I went to Target with a friend and we spent a good 20 minutes looking at the baby clothes, cribs, gliders, swings, strollers, etc. It did not help my baby fever :haha:
> 
> 
> I’m realizing that since I O’d super late at night maybe I should test like I’m one less dpo than I am, since like I’m technically 6dpo around now (midnight) rather than this past morning. So perhaps I should wait until Thursday to be sure I’m 9dpo before testing. I just don’t want to use a FRER before 9dpo. Decisions, decisions.

I’m going to try and hold out for 10dpo. Lol. Pray for me lmao


----------



## J_and_D

@wrapunzel oh yeah lol makes sense lol... yes I have heard of it being used that way as well :)


----------



## J_and_D

I'm CD19 and no sign of a positive opk. Normally O CD20. Been testing since cd17. So I'm either ovulating even later or I missed it this month.... pretty bummed out if I missed it and have to wait a whole month to try again


----------



## wannanewbaby

2 dpo today nothing to report yet obviously, usually start noticing stuff around the 6 dpo mark. Can't wait to start seeing some bfps!! Loving that we already got some shadows to squint at!


----------



## shaescott

So I failed and took a test :rofl: I was like “well I have symptoms and you’re supposed to not get symptoms until you implant soooo” yeah no lol, looks pretty BFN to me (if I ignore my line eye). It wasn’t even a long hold, I just really had to pee lol. I’m going to test again Wednesday morning I think.


----------



## LuvallmyH

shaescott said:


> So I failed and took a test :rofl: I was like “well I have symptoms and you’re supposed to not get symptoms until you implant soooo” yeah no lol, looks pretty BFN to me (if I ignore my line eye). It wasn’t even a long hold, I just really had to pee lol. I’m going to test again Wednesday morning I think.
> 
> View attachment 1094043
> View attachment 1094044

Good luck!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi ladies I’m 3dpt2dpiui and I’m still feeling heavy down there and mild off and on weird twinges. Anywho here’s my testing out the trigger photo for today.


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies I’m 3dpt2dpiui and I’m still feeling heavy down there and mild off and on weird twinges. Anywho here’s my testing out the trigger photo for today.
> 
> View attachment 1094045

Yay for testing! Got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies I’m 3dpt2dpiui and I’m still feeling heavy down there and mild off and on weird twinges. Anywho here’s my testing out the trigger photo for today.
> 
> View attachment 1094045


 Good luck!!


----------



## shaescott

Just realized that if test Wednesday morning and get a positive, I won’t have time to process because I’ll have to go straight to a 4 hour class at my school (in person, too). So I think I’m going to try to wait to test again until Thursday morning. That’ll make it a higher chance of being accurate anyway.


----------



## ciz

AF here. Nevermind fingers-crossed my cycles remain 32cd. Good luck ladies


----------



## LuvallmyH

ciz said:


> AF here. Nevermind fingers-crossed my cycles remain 32cd. Good luck ladies

I’m sorry! :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

8dpo fmu looking like yesterday. 
Wondfo (first) accumed (third) with yesterday test under each.


----------



## ciz

LuvallmyH said:


> 8dpo fmu looking like yesterday.
> Wondfo (first) accumed (third) with yesterday test under each.
> View attachment 1094069
> View attachment 1094070

I see them. I really hope this is your bfp :)


----------



## Lozb

Gutted I was guessing I was ovulating today and he just wanted to sleep last night... he doesn’t know about ovulating or anything. He doesn’t like to know.


----------



## ShanandBoc

I’m due to ovulate around Sunday so will be busy this week lol. Any BFP in this group yet I haven’t checked in for a while? Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry @ciz :hugs:

I see shadows @LuvallmyH keeping everything crossed for you

Sending lots of luck @PinkCupcakes

Looking forward to your next test @shaescott

I'm 5dpo and itching to test :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lozb said:


> Gutted I was guessing I was ovulating today and he just wanted to sleep last night... he doesn’t know about ovulating or anything. He doesn’t like to know.

When did you dtd last x


----------



## ShanandBoc

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm 5dpo and itching to test :haha:

The TWW is the worst!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hi ladies I’m 3dpt2dpiui

 Exciting! Good luck! 



shaescott said:


> Just realized that if test Wednesday morning and get a positive, I won’t have time to process because I’ll have to go straight to a 4 hour class at

 Good luck for when you do test!! 



ciz said:


> AF here. Nevermind fingers-crossed my cycles remain 32cd. Good luck ladies

 So sorry :hugs:



LuvallmyH said:


> 8dpo fmu looking like yesterday.

 See them all. Hoping really this is your BFP!



Lozb said:


> Gutted I was guessing I was ovulating today

 Did you guys BD at all earlier in the cycle?


----------



## wrapunzel

shaescott said:


> Just realized that if test Wednesday morning and get a positive, I won’t have time to process because I’ll have to go straight to a 4 hour class at my school (in person, too). So I think I’m going to try to wait to test again until Thursday morning. That’ll make it a higher chance of being accurate anyway.

I use little tricks like this to help me wait, too!



ciz said:


> AF here. Nevermind fingers-crossed my cycles remain 32cd. Good luck ladies

Hugs. Baby dust for your next cycle <3



LuvallmyH said:


> 8dpo fmu looking like yesterday.
> Wondfo (first) accumed (third) with yesterday test under each.
> View attachment 1094069
> View attachment 1094070

I see those shadows! Hope they start darkening up



Lozb said:


> Gutted I was guessing I was ovulating today and he just wanted to sleep last night... he doesn’t know about ovulating or anything. He doesn’t like to know.

Awwww bummer. you have 24 hours from O to catch the egg though!


----------



## shaescott

My cervix flew up high this morning, not sure if it’ll stay up or not. My temp just keeps climbing instead of staying at a steady post-O range, is that weird? I know it did something similar last cycle but was more the same temps 1-5 dpo and then spiked at 6dpo, this one is just climbing it seems.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@shaescott sounds like good signs!


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @ciz 

today 8dpo something is catching my on on my wondfo. Yesterdays was stark white. Top 2 are yesterday. Bottom today.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Rach87 said:


> So sorry @ciz
> 
> today 8dpo something is catching my on on my wondfo. Yesterdays was stark white. Top 2 are yesterday. Bottom today.
> 
> View attachment 1094082

I see what you see! Looks like lol. I hope they are brewing bfp!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

4dpt3dpiui today and test is still super strong. Trigger is usually out of my system by 10DPO. Is it weird that I have a gut feeling I’ll be having twins? I just have this odd feeling.


----------



## ciz

Rach87 said:


> So sorry @ciz
> 
> today 8dpo something is catching my on on my wondfo. Yesterdays was stark white. Top 2 are yesterday. Bottom today.
> 
> View attachment 1094082

Good luck


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Rach87 I also see what you are seeing. Fingers crossed for you!

@PinkCupcakes I'm sending double the :dust: in that case then ;)


----------



## Rach87

Just saw your tests @LuvallmyH I think todays accumed looks slightly darker

@PinkCupcakes oh I so hope you get that bfp this month!


----------



## wrapunzel

shaescott said:


> My cervix flew up high this morning, not sure if it’ll stay up or not. My temp just keeps climbing instead of staying at a steady post-O range, is that weird? I know it did something similar last cycle but was more the same temps 1-5 dpo and then spiked at 6dpo, this one is just climbing it seems.

my cervix flew up after my implantation bleeding! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Lottielouf

@ciz sorry AF got you lovely, roll on next cycle and FX!xx

@LuvallmyH im definitely seeing something on your tests, FX it’s your BFP!

@PinkCupcakes hope your gut feeling is right! I’ll send positive thoughts and luck your way xx

I’m 3dpo now...nothing happening symptom wise apart from the usual breakouts around this time although they’re not as bad as usual which makes a nice change! 

Obviously this is just a bit of a superstition but I have now had 5 peppers in a row the last few days which all had baby peppers inside them :haha: I remember reading somewhere it was a sign of impending pregnancy....if only! Haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> AF here. Nevermind fingers-crossed my cycles remain 32cd. Good luck ladies

So sorry hun.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> So sorry @ciz
> 
> today 8dpo something is catching my on on my wondfo. Yesterdays was stark white. Top 2 are yesterday. Bottom today.
> 
> View attachment 1094082

I can’t see it on my phone but hopefully it’s a bit darker tomorrow and I’ll see it!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@PinkCupcakes praying for twins for you!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

shaescott said:


> So I failed and took a test :rofl: I was like “well I have symptoms and you’re supposed to not get symptoms until you implant soooo” yeah no lol, looks pretty BFN to me (if I ignore my line eye). It wasn’t even a long hold, I just really had to pee lol. I’m going to test again Wednesday morning I think.
> 
> View attachment 1094043
> View attachment 1094044

If you’re an impulsive tester I would really get some cheapies from the internet - those frers are too expensive to pee on till at least 10dpo lol!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

CD7 here, waiting for OPKs in the mail and also my folic acid - I’m taking a regular multivitamin (yes it has folate) but I can’t take it after O because of the green tea extract I think. My prenatals are on back order so I just ordered some folate :/. Planning to dtd tonight, and then 9, 11, 13 and I should O on the 13th. I’ll ask DH if he wants to really try, and dtd every night but I feel like every other day should be enough. We only had 1 bd in my fertile time last month and didn’t work!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lottielouf said:


> @ciz sorry AF got you lovely, roll on next cycle and FX!xx
> 
> @LuvallmyH im definitely seeing something on your tests, FX it’s your BFP!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes hope your gut feeling is right! I’ll send positive thoughts and luck your way xx
> 
> I’m 3dpo now...nothing happening symptom wise apart from the usual breakouts around this time although they’re not as bad as usual which makes a nice change!
> 
> Obviously this is just a bit of a superstition but I have now had 5 peppers in a row the last few days which all had baby peppers inside them :haha: I remember reading somewhere it was a sign of impending pregnancy....if only! Haha


 Ooh fingers crossed!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks everyone! The TWW is torturous lol, I’m so impatient!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thanks everyone! The TWW is torturous lol, I’m so impatient!!


 It is torture :hugs: Hope it speeds up for you!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im 3 dpo now and nothing symptom wise except feeling a bit wet. Got a busy next 5 days so hoping it helps the wait fly by!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

PinkCupcakes said:


> 4dpt3dpiui today and test is still super strong. Trigger is usually out of my system by 10DPO. Is it weird that I have a gut feeling I’ll be having twins? I just have this odd feeling.
> 
> View attachment 1094083

Im glad your feeling so positive this month!! I got my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## shaescott

Cervix is back down so I’m thinking false alarm. TMI but the inside of my vagina is also feeling puffy which it generally does before AF arrives so I’m most likely out, but we’ll see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Suggerhoney

shaescott said:


> Cervix is back down so I’m thinking false alarm. TMI but the inside of my vagina is also feeling puffy which it generally does before AF arrives so I’m most likely out, but we’ll see what the next few days bring.


Please please don't take any notice of cervix position, my cervix with my son stayed low firm and closed from ovulation until 24 weeks then it shot up at 24 weeks.
And with this one its been low firm closed since ovulation. U really can't tell if u are pregnant via ure cervix so please don't feel disappointed that its lower. That cud mean a good thing:) 
Ure symptoms sound promising and ure chart looks amazing. 
I never really had symptoms with this one. But I have them now.
Good luck hon I've a feeling u will get ure BFP[-o&lt;

@ciz

I am so sorry hon :hugs:

@LuvallmyH
I see lines. Oh hon I really hope they get darker and darker FX for you so much :hugs:


@Ellybean
I see something faint good luck hon.

@Rach87 good luck hon not long now until u can test yay.


To everyone else that is waiting to test good luck
I'm sending so much sticky baby dust:dust:

To all those waiting or just ovulated I hope the 2ww goes by quickly for you 

I really want this group to have so many BFPs and I can't wait to start seeing them.


To anyone going through a CP or who the :witch:got I am so so sorry and I'm sending you big hugs :hug:


----------



## BThreepwood

Evening ladies, hoping I can join in?

We've been TTCing for 13 cycles now. I'm 8DPO, the TWW always drives me a bit nuts AF is due 9th February. 

We are due to start PGD-IVF this year, so only a couple of more months of natural trying


----------



## patienceiav

realbeauty86 said:


> I was in the store today making sad faces cuz I wanna buy baby stuff lol

Maaan, I relate to this so bad :D idk how i've stopped myself from buying any baby stuff to hoard away, I know I'll eventually go crazy and pick things up!

I think i OV'ed today, just anxiously waiting to see if my temp picks up tomorrow! Feels like I've come off the battlefield, this ttc month was weird!


----------



## Rach87

Welcome @BThreepwood hope you get a natural bfp so you dont have to go through ivf!


----------



## BThreepwood

Rach87 said:


> Welcome @BThreepwood hope you get a natural bfp so you dont have to go through ivf!

Thank you :) we hope so too. It's getting quite emotionally difficult, but I'm keeping positive this month!


----------



## Kimmy1990

So af due tomorrow and I think I can feel her on the way. Not the usual cramping but more heaviness in my lower stomach. Sore BB’s are 100% gone (dh grabbed them this morning and I didn’t even flinch like I have been) I guess I still have a little nausea and almost didn’t want my coffee this morning (almost) but just don’t ‘feel’ pregnant. Guess I’ll see what the next couple of days bring. Will be testing Saturday if she doesn’t show her head.


----------



## realbeauty86

patienceiav said:


> Maaan, I relate to this so bad :D idk how i've stopped myself from buying any baby stuff to hoard away, I know I'll eventually go crazy and pick things up!
> 
> I think i OV'ed today, just anxiously waiting to see if my temp picks up tomorrow! Feels like I've come off the battlefield, this ttc month was weird!

Question... when your temp changes. Can you literally FEEL the difference. My body been weird while ovulating. I am anemic but I was heating up also lol


----------



## shaescott

Suggerhoney said:


> Please please don't take any notice of cervix position, my cervix with my son stayed low firm and closed from ovulation until 24 weeks then it shot up at 24 weeks.
> And with this one its been low firm closed since ovulation. U really can't tell if u are pregnant via ure cervix so please don't feel disappointed that its lower. That cud mean a good thing:)
> Ure symptoms sound promising and ure chart looks amazing.
> I never really had symptoms with this one. But I have them now.
> Good luck hon I've a feeling u will get ure BFP[-o&lt;

Thank you <3 I’m more concerned about the vaginal swelling/puffiness and that I woke up a bit sweaty after a nap today. I usually get night sweats when my progesterone is dropping (although I had them a few times randomly during follicular phase this cycle which is different). But I’m not breaking out yet and usually I’m irritable (ie a bit of a bitch) when my progesterone is dropping and I haven’t been yet. So we’ll see.

@BThreepwood fingers crossed you get your BFP this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kimmy1990 said:


> So af due tomorrow and I think I can feel her on the way. Not the usual cramping but more heaviness in my lower stomach. Sore BB’s are 100% gone (dh grabbed them this morning and I didn’t even flinch like I have been) I guess I still have a little nausea and almost didn’t want my coffee this morning (almost) but just don’t ‘feel’ pregnant. Guess I’ll see what the next couple of days bring. Will be testing Saturday if she doesn’t show her head.

Nooo test nowwww ;)


----------



## Kimmy1990

Reiko_ctu said:


> Nooo test nowwww ;)

I’m so scared to see a negative. Saturday (2 days time in Australia) will mean af is officially late and will hopefully show a positive. I’ve had 2 years of disappointment to get excited to test anymore. I also have work for the next 2 days (12.5 hour days) so time will go quick anyway.


----------



## LuvallmyH

So I took some evening tests. Accumed, wondfo, Pregmate. Bottom tests are older. I can easily see a pink line on the first and a vvfaint line on the second???


----------



## Rach87

That top one is super obvious. No enlarging needed!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Rach87 said:


> That top one is super obvious. No enlarging needed!

I’m terrified to trust it or test again tomorrow morning lol. It has been getting darker. Accumed were really good when I was pregnant with my 4yo. I have no idea if they are good now.


----------



## Rach87

@LuvallmyH ugh I know, I tested again this evening and I swear its darker but then thinking I just have line eye. Realllllly hoping its darker tomorrow morning. I look forward to your tests! Also how do you keep them so organized? I have to tape mine to a paper and write date/time bc I never could keep it straight lol I wish i could line them up better though.....hmm maybe I’ll redo my paper system


----------



## shaescott

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m terrified to trust it or test again tomorrow morning lol. It has been getting darker. Accumed were really good when I was pregnant with my 4yo. I have no idea if they are good now.

I agree that the top one is super obvious, but it’s always good to test again tomorrow to confirm there’s still a faint line (or maybe darker, but it’s okay if not because it’s a short period of time between tests).


----------



## Kimmy1990

LuvallmyH said:


> So I took some evening tests. Accumed, wondfo, Pregmate. Bottom tests are older. I can easily see a pink line on the first and a vvfaint line on the second???
> View attachment 1094108

I don’t have line eye but even I can see that top one (I can never see these light lines) fingers crossed it gets darker


----------



## Mum42crazy

Rach87 said:


> So sorry @ciz
> 
> today 8dpo something is catching my on on my wondfo. Yesterdays was stark white. Top 2 are yesterday. Bottom today.
> 
> View attachment 1094082

I can’t see anything on my phone but I know when I up load really faint lines I can’t see them, but I hope it is the start of something 



PinkCupcakes said:


> 4dpt3dpiui today and test is still super strong. Trigger is usually out of my system by 10DPO. Is it weird that I have a gut feeling I’ll be having twins? I just have this odd feeling.
> 
> View attachment 1094083

Fingers crossed for double trouble!



LuvallmyH said:


> So I took some evening tests. Accumed, wondfo, Pregmate. Bottom tests are older. I can easily see a pink line on the first and a vvfaint line on the second???
> View attachment 1094108

That I can see without any problems good luck!!

so I am CD 5 so nothing to report, hoping to dtd on Saturday, Monday and Wednesday (O day) or maybe Sunday Tuesday and Thursday depending how my OKP are coming along. Anyway I love how the first 2 weeks fly by but the 2WW is the longest


----------



## shaescott

@Mum42crazy I’m glad the first 2 weeks go by fast for you, they don’t for me :rofl: mostly because my O date/cycle isn’t perfectly regular so I often end up taking daily OPKs for like 1.5-2 weeks straight if my O is delayed. Anyway, baby dust for you this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

BThreepwood said:


> Evening ladies, hoping I can join in?
> 
> We've been TTCing for 13 cycles now. I'm 8DPO, the TWW always drives me a bit nuts AF is due 9th February.
> 
> We are due to start PGD-IVF this year, so only a couple of more months of natural trying


 Good luck :)


----------



## Lottielouf

@LuvallmyH i didn’t even need to zoom on the top one to see that line!x


----------



## Mum42crazy

shaescott said:


> @Mum42crazy I’m glad the first 2 weeks go by fast for you, they don’t for me :rofl: mostly because my O date/cycle isn’t perfectly regular so I often end up taking daily OPKs for like 1.5-2 weeks straight if my O is delayed. Anyway, baby dust for you this cycle! :dust:

that sucks, at least I do know I O on 13/14 so I don’t test till Cd9 just because of my age it might change. Baby dust to you too!


----------



## shaescott

Idk if this is just PMS soreness because this is my first cycle off the IUD but after a few hours in a bra I have to take it off because I’m in pain, even when it’s wire-free :sad1: could just be PMS because the first 2-3 days off the IUD during my period my breasts were much more sore than what I was used to. Honestly, if going feeling like I have to go braless for half my luteal phase comes along with my natural cycles, I won’t be terribly amused, but not much to do about it so :shrug:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Still unsure. Accumed, wondfo 10miu, wondfo

They are there but idle if they are just shadows or emerging bfp. 9dpo fmu. 
@Rach87 I only keep my test for the day. Then I toss them so it’s a little easier to manage. Otherwise I’d drive myself crazier lol.


----------



## realbeauty86

Morning all... trying to keep my mind busy over here. Last night sucked. I swear it felt like my nipples were sore lol but idk if it’s in my head. They’re never sore. Then I know for a fact I felt cramping. I cramp when I ovulate but that wa Sunday and the previous week. I also felt a bit nauseous but that could’ve been dinner :? Idk


----------



## shaescott

@LuvallmyH I’m still seeing it especially on the top 2, but I do worry it could be an indent. You’re only 9dpo so they may just need a bit more time to be more obvious so you can declare it a bfp. It looks promising, so fingers crossed it’s the real deal!


----------



## wrapunzel

shaescott said:


> Idk if this is just PMS soreness because this is my first cycle off the IUD but after a few hours in a bra I have to take it off because I’m in pain, even when it’s wire-free :sad1: could just be PMS because the first 2-3 days off the IUD during my period my breasts were much more sore than what I was used to. Honestly, if going feeling like I have to go braless for half my luteal phase comes along with my natural cycles, I won’t be terribly amused, but not much to do about it so :shrug:

how large is your chest? can you try a cami w/ built in bra? during my second pregnancy i basically lived in this one Ann Taylor cami that had some extra layers of fabric in the shelf bra part (idk why). It was like bubblewrap for boobies.


----------



## LuvallmyH

shaescott said:


> @LuvallmyH I’m still seeing it especially on the top 2, but I do worry it could be an indent. You’re only 9dpo so they may just need a bit more time to be more obvious so you can declare it a bfp. It looks promising, so fingers crossed it’s the real deal!

Thanks hun. I’m def not calling it yet! Been burned so many times before. The only good thing is they were not like this a few days ago. I’m feeling a teeny tiny bit of hope, but mostly real about my chances.


----------



## Tm432

Hey guys I’m 7dpo but having ewcm has this happened anyone else I took a opk and it’s high so I’m confused my peak was the 26th ‍♀️


----------



## wrapunzel

Tm432 said:


> Hey guys I’m 7dpo but having ewcm has this happened anyone else I took a opk and it’s high so I’m confused my peak was the 26th ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 1094125

That has happened to me a handful of cycles. ewcm comes from an LH surge, which can happen without O. Your body may have had a failed O and is now doing the real thing. BUT it could also be an early pregnancy symptom lol. Time will tell


----------



## Tm432

wrapunzel said:


> That has happened to me a handful of cycles. ewcm comes from an LH surge, which can happen without O. Your body may have had a failed O and is now doing the real thing. BUT it could also be an early pregnancy symptom lol. Time will tell

Thank you :) God it’s all so confusing


----------



## shaescott

wrapunzel said:


> how large is your chest? can you try a cami w/ built in bra? during my second pregnancy i basically lived in this one Ann Taylor cami that had some extra layers of fabric in the shelf bra part (idk why). It was like bubblewrap for boobies.

I’m a 32DDD. My problem with S/M/L sizes is that the S fits my underbust but is too small in the cup, and vice versa with bigger sizes, so I need to get things either sized by bra size or that come in busty versions (which is funny to me because my boobs actually aren’t very big despite the bra size). I’m going to go braless at home and just suffer a bit otherwise lol

My cervix is super firm today so AF is probably on its way but you never know, some people say their cervix wasn’t soft right away. We’ll see.
ETA: okay not to be gross but after I pooped my cervix was back higher and not quite as firm. Very weird.


----------



## Bevziibubble

realbeauty86 said:


> Morning all... trying to keep my mind busy over here. Last night sucked. I swear it felt like my nipples were sore lol but idk if it’s in my head. They’re never sore. Then I know for a fact I felt cramping. I cramp when I ovulate but that wa Sunday and the previous week. I also felt a bit nauseous but that could’ve been dinner :? Idk


 Fingers crossed for you ❤️


----------



## LuvallmyH

Smu was a bust. Must be indents. :roll:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@BThreepwood Welcome and good luck!! :dust:

@LuvallmyH they look darker!


----------



## Rach87

Looks like a bfn this morning. Approx 9dpo, holding the hope that I may only be 8dpo. Was really hoping I’d find out before I left for vaca. :(


----------



## LuvallmyH

Rach87 said:


> Looks like a bfn this morning. Approx 9dpo, holding the hope that I may only be 8dpo. Was really hoping I’d find out before I left for vaca. :(

Boo. I wanted to see your bfp this morning! When are you leaving?


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Rach87 sorry it was BFN. xxx Still time


----------



## Rach87

@LuvallmyH tomorrow. Im taking my tests with me so I’ll still be testing, just hoping I dont avoid having a drink on vacation for nothing.

I was really hoping for you bfp today too!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@shaescott
Chart still looking amazing hon and hoping the sore boobs is pregnancy.
Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you.
<3

@realbeauty86
Great symptoms hope it leads to your BFP<3


@LuvallmyH 
Keeping everything FX those lines get darker so rooting for you sweety <3

@Rach87 
So sorry about BFN but still early and still time. FX for you to.


----------



## Suggerhoney

BThreepwood said:


> Thank you :) we hope so too. It's getting quite emotionally difficult, but I'm keeping positive this month!

Also keeping everything crossed u get a natural BFP so u won't need IVF[-o&lt;


@Kimmy1990 good luck for when u test hon. 


Sorry to those I've missed this thread is supper moving haha. 

Fixed for all of you. 

Praying the :witch: stays away and for lots of :bfp:s


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Good morning ladies! 5dpt4dpiui today and I woke up with the worst heavy feeling in my abdomen, I can feel it by my vagina and butt openings... super strange..... I wonder if it has to do with the progesterone supplements I’m on? Lol bodies are so confusing! Anyway here’s my updated testing out trigger photo!


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Good morning ladies! 5dpt4dpiui today and I woke up with the worst heavy feeling in my abdomen, I can feel it by my vagina and butt openings... super strange..... I wonder if it has to do with the progesterone supplements I’m on? Lol bodies are so confusing! Anyway here’s my updated testing out trigger photo!
> 
> View attachment 1094139


Good luck sweety really rooting for you


----------



## loeylo

BFN for me. Df due tomorrow.


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> BFN for me. Df due tomorrow.

Oh no im so sorry hon:(


----------



## Bevziibubble

loeylo said:


> BFN for me. Df due tomorrow.


 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@loeylo :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

loeylo said:


> BFN for me. Df due tomorrow.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Suggerhoney said:


> @shaescott
> Chart still looking amazing hon and hoping the sore boobs is pregnancy.
> Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you.
> <3

Thank you! My only concern with my temps is that I woke up tossing and turning this morning like 30 minutes before my alarm, so I worry my temperature could’ve been falsely elevated and that it was actually lower because I’d been moving and half asleep prior to temping. I temped as soon as my brain properly realized I was awake, so hopefully that’s enough. 

I’m probably going to test tomorrow morning and then again on Saturday (if tomorrow is negative, AF hasn’t arrived, and temp hasn’t dropped).


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Looks like a bfn this morning. Approx 9dpo, holding the hope that I may only be 8dpo. Was really hoping I’d find out before I left for vaca. :(

You can still test tomorrow morning right?


----------



## Lottielouf

loeylo said:


> BFN for me. Df due tomorrow.

:hugs:

4dpo today and I have slightly sensitive nipples and I had some EWCM earlier today too which is a new one for me :shrug: anyone else get it after O??


----------



## BabyBrain80

So sorry @loeylo :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@shaescott Man those temps are beautiful! Waiting impatiently for your test!

@Lottielouf no i havent but hope it is a good sign!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @loeylo 

@Reiko_ctu oh yea. Not leaving until the evening so will for sure be testing. Having too many pinches and niggles for there to be nothing happenin in there. I wont be testing Friday bc we’ll be on the road all day and I am NOT about to pee in a cup in a gas station bathroom. :sick:


----------



## Lottielouf

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @loeylo
> 
> @Reiko_ctu oh yea. Not leaving until the evening so will for sure be testing. Having too many pinches and niggles for there to be nothing happenin in there. I wont be testing Friday bc we’ll be on the road all day and I am NOT about to pee in a cup in a gas station bathroom. :sick:

I’ll keep everything crossed for you!xx


----------



## shaescott

sallyhansen76 said:


> @shaescott Man those temps are beautiful! Waiting impatiently for your test!

Thanks! I have no idea why they just keep going up, it’s not really triphasic, it just keeps increasing like every 2 days. I tried googling it but I didn’t find anything, maybe I’m wording it wrong. I thought they were supposed to be relatively stable after ovulation, and then if triphasic an increase and then being pretty stable at that new level. Idk what mine is doing, it’s my first cycle off hormonal BC so :shrug:

@Rach87 I feel like peeing in a cup in a gas station bathroom is definitely something I would do if I really thought I was pregnant :rofl: though I suppose it depends just how gross it is in there. Fingers crossed you get that bfp soon!


----------



## Rach87

@shaescott :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Honestly I feel like I’m not pregnant just because my cervical mucus and cervical position/firmness seem to be mirroring previous cycles. CM has become more watery and a small amount, which usually happens a couple days before AF for me (though it turns more EW normally so I’m monitoring for that). I’m still hoping of course, but I feel like I’m not pregnant, despite my temps. Testing in the AM, but still early so it may not be accurate.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Does progesterone supplements make anyone else extremely tired? I had over 4 hours of deep sleep last night and I’m still pooped lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @loeylo
> 
> @Reiko_ctu oh yea. Not leaving until the evening so will for sure be testing. Having too many pinches and niggles for there to be nothing happenin in there. I wont be testing Friday bc we’ll be on the road all day and I am NOT about to pee in a cup in a gas station bathroom. :sick:

Ngl, I would TOTALLY do that XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Does progesterone supplements make anyone else extremely tired? I had over 4 hours of deep sleep last night and I’m still pooped lol

Yes I have noticed during my LP I’m pretty tired some days!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

shaescott said:


> Honestly I feel like I’m not pregnant just because my cervical mucus and cervical position/firmness seem to be mirroring previous cycles. CM has become more watery and a small amount, which usually happens a couple days before AF for me (though it turns more EW normally so I’m monitoring for that). I’m still hoping of course, but I feel like I’m not pregnant, despite my temps. Testing in the AM, but still early so it may not be accurate.

Looks like you only had 1 BD in your fertile phase this cycle? Try to get a few more next month! I only had 1 last cycle too :/


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes I have noticed during my LP I’m pretty tired some days!!

I’m just so stinking sleepy! Ugh! Lol


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> Looks like you only had 1 BD in your fertile phase this cycle? Try to get a few more next month! I only had 1 last cycle too :/

Not necessarily! I’m sure I read that having sex less frequently but well timed is actually better, because there is more sperm in each ... load. 

Apparently once every two to three days is optimal!


----------



## loeylo

I’m gutted that I’m out this month. Again, we had it timed perfectly. 

Next cycle is probably a no go. Df is working 12 hour shifts every day during my fertile window. He is off the day after ovulation. 

If I was to start upping my vitamin regime or using supplements/charting or something, where should I start? 

I don’t even know where to turn for advice (medically) - NHS say to seek help after one year ttc if no success, sooner if you have known fertility issues. I don’t know if recurrent miscarriage and an ectopic count? 

It hasn’t been anywhere near a year. I came off the pill in June or July time, used withdrawal until Aug-Sept, fell pregnant in my October cycle but had a chemical, my cycles have been irregular ever since. So 5 cycles of nothing.


----------



## Holly ttc

PinkCupcakes said:


> Does progesterone supplements make anyone else extremely tired? I had over 4 hours of deep sleep last night and I’m still pooped lol

Yes. So. Much. Yes. Are you taking oral, oil, or the oh so fun suppository?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Holly ttc said:


> Yes. So. Much. Yes. Are you taking oral, oil, or the oh so fun suppository?

Oral twice a day ugghhhh!!!! I’m so drained lol


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Well ladies I think I am having a chemical pregnancy as you all know I a pregnancy test up at 8dpo with a positive pregnancy test I am currently 9dpo I have done pregnancy tests today all ics and nothing on them. I am currently having sharp stabbing pains in my left side. My period is not due until the 8th of February. Can any of you ladies help with answers please


----------



## shaescott

I woke up to night sweats from a nap, which is a bad sign :( it usually means dropping progesterone for me. It happened yesterday, too. We’ll see what my temp is in the morning but I’m not terribly optimistic. 
ETA: my CM is now like milky, it’s thin but white, Idk if that’s creamy or watery? There’s not a lot of it.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck when u test tomorrow @shaescott 
@Rach87 FX


----------



## Reiko_ctu

loeylo said:


> Not necessarily! I’m sure I read that having sex less frequently but well timed is actually better, because there is more sperm in each ... load.
> 
> Apparently once every two to three days is optimal!

Yeah I’ve heard every day can deplete sperm so every other day is good... but we’ve always done every day and always gotten pregnant! Last month was the first time we didn’t get pregnant, and we only Bd once so clearly not enough for my body :/


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah I’ve heard every day can deplete sperm so every other day is good... but we’ve always done every day and always gotten pregnant! Last month was the first time we didn’t get pregnant, and we only Bd once so clearly not enough for my body :/

This is obviously anecdotal but I got pregnant with dd despite only dtd 5 days before ovulation as df was working away for a week. We only didn’t withdraw once when I conceived in October too. 
Several friends and I all started ttc at the same time, they all dtd more regularly (daily) and nothing, then thought “sack it” and did it less often and are now due within days of each other. I had the least unprotected sex and got pregnant quickest.

im sure there is some sort of hormone thing going on because my periods have been all over the place since October, and I’m not even sure I ovulated this month.


----------



## wannanewbaby

4 dpo today its already 9pm here so almost 5 dpo but no symptoms so far. But got a ton done today it was great!! Another busy day tomorrow and hoping to feel some symptoms by 6 dpo. But we did get fortune cookies today and mine said " expect a delightful message soon" hope its a good sign


----------



## realbeauty86

Lottielouf said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 4dpo today and I have slightly sensitive nipples and I had some EWCM earlier today too which is a new one for me :shrug: anyone else get it after O??

I’ve noticed my nipples are kinda sensitive so hopefully these are good signs for us. I’m 3dpo


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> Does progesterone supplements make anyone else extremely tired? I had over 4 hours of deep sleep last night and I’m still pooped lol


 Wow, that's a lot of deep sleep! I hope the tiredness improves soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@shaescott and @Rach87 Good luck for testing! :dust:


----------



## shaescott

Bevziibubble said:


> @shaescott and @Rach87 Good luck for testing! :dust:

Thank you! I’m going to bed now and I’m quite nervous! My cervix keeps going up and down, last I checked it was medium-high but earlier today it was medium-low. It just can’t decide what it’s doing lol. I have very little CM which isn’t ideal, but I wake up at 7 am for my BBT, and I’ll go from there! 
ETA: Wish me luck falling asleep, my usual anxiety med (hydroxyzine) shouldn’t be used in the 1st trimester due to risk of birth defects so I’ve stopped taking it until I know the outcome.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Wow loads to catch up with good luck to all still testing!!! I’m about to go into my fertile days..... I am a bit worried about the lack of CM I’m having feel dry and I have noticed this more and more each month, I guess I am getting older. I really didn’t think much of it as I do have ewcm about O day but maybe I need to think of trying to help it a bit. I don’t like the idea of doing preseed as I am not dry when dtd. Maybe some supplements but I can’t find the ones someone wrote about here in Italy.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I feel like ive missed so much! My phone is playing up when viewing the website so i can't read it. Seems ok today.

Good luck to those testing soon!

Im hopefully going to ovulate the next day or so. I also have a lack of good cm @Mum42crazy im turning 30 this year so hoping theres other reasons it seems off. I will be looking into sperm friendly lube if not successful this month. I used it when we conceived our daughter and that was the first month. (Was also crazy and propped my butt on a pillow for 15mins after dtd hahaha) 

My sister has been trying since may 2020 and just got af today so that sucks! We are so hoping to fall pregnant close together.


----------



## Lottielouf

Mum42crazy said:


> Wow loads to catch up with good luck to all still testing!!! I’m about to go into my fertile days..... I am a bit worried about the lack of CM I’m having feel dry and I have noticed this more and more each month, I guess I am getting older. I really didn’t think much of it as I do have ewcm about O day but maybe I need to think of trying to help it a bit. I don’t like the idea of doing preseed as I am not dry when dtd. Maybe some supplements but I can’t find the ones someone wrote about here in Italy.

i never paid that much attention to my CM around O day until a few months ago and I’ve noticed I don’t really see much ewcm either. 
I have read though that some women will produce it but not see it so you maybe one of those? 
We tried conceive plus this month which I think is the same as pre seed just to help things along incase i’m not making enough so maybe give it a go xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> I feel like ive missed so much! My phone is playing up when viewing the website so i can't read it. Seems ok today.
> 
> Good luck to those testing soon!
> 
> Im hopefully going to ovulate the next day or so. I also have a lack of good cm @Mum42crazy im turning 30 this year so hoping theres other reasons it seems off. I will be looking into sperm friendly lube if not successful this month. I used it when we conceived our daughter and that was the first month. (Was also crazy and propped my butt on a pillow for 15mins after dtd hahaha)
> 
> My sister has been trying since may 2020 and just got af today so that sucks! We are so hoping to fall pregnant close together.


 Fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## wantingagirl

sallyhansen76 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> @KatVM Sending :dust: Hope that NTNP works for you this month!
> 
> Hi @wantingagirl You will be a good luck charm here I'm sure ;) Along with @Suggerhoney :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> @Rach87 Glad you were able to catch the now positive OPK! Im rooting for you :dust:
> @patienceiav Good luck this cycle!! :dust:
> @LuvallmyH I've added you. I ve got everything crossed for you. :dust:
> @Reiko_ctu Sorry you are here now...but im holding out hope for your BFP this round yet. Either way I ve got everything crossed for you too. :dust:
> 
> @BabyBrain80 Welcome! I ve got everything crossed for you too. I agree Homeschooling is NOT easy and I would assume it definately could mess with our cycles! Sounds like you got O coming though. good luck catching that egg!:dust:

I hope so hun...... I desperately want to see all you ladies have some luck <3


----------



## wantingagirl

For the progesterone question I can’t tell if it’s the medication or just how I feel normally but super tired, can make you crampy and heighten nausea xx


----------



## Kimmy1990

So today came and went and af didn’t show her face. I’m feeling a bit heavy down in my lower stomach so different to at like cramps but still feel like af is on her way. If I don’t see her tomorrow I’ll be testing Saturday. Not feeling too confident, but like everyone says, yours not out until the witch arrives.


----------



## shaescott

Big temp drop today :( still post-O temps but I’m not feeling very confident, pretty sure it’s progesterone dropping and it’ll continue to drop. So, I’m not going to test today. Always possible it’s because my room is much colder this morning or that it’s an implantation dip, but that seems like me grasping for straws. If I’m super lucky and the temp goes back up (which I doubt) I’ll probably test Sunday. I also just woke up from a dream where I took a digi and it was negative lol. I woke up only 2-2.5 hours after I fell asleep which could mess it up but more likely it would be falsely high, not low. I have an overnight shift tonight so my temp can’t be taken at the usual time, so not sure if I’ll be able to get an accurate result after my day-sleep.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

7dpo and I have had 4 tests like this, taken this morning port night shift, 3 hour hold, hopefully you can see what I'm seeing, pink irl x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Rach87 said:


> I am NOT about to pee in a cup in a gas station bathroom. :sick:

 :rofl: Oh my, the image made me giggle. Imagining the WORST gas sation bathroom possible. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> 4 hours of deep sleep

 Wow! Lots of sleep. 
I hope the sleepiness wears off! (but continues for better reasons such as a BFP)



loeylo said:


> Df is working 12 hour shifts every day during my fertile window. He is off the day after ovulation.

 It may still work. You can still be fertile the day after O. Good luck!



Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies I think I am having a chemical pregnancy as you all know I a pregnancy test up at 8dpo with a positive pregnancy test I am currently 9dpo I have done pregnancy tests today all ics and nothing on them.

 I am so sorry Sarah. 9dpo is still early. Keep testing. xxx



Kimmy1990 said:


> . If I don’t see her tomorrow I’ll be testing Saturday

 My god woman the willpower!!! Not many women here would be not testing with AF late! ;) Good luck for your test!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@xxmyheartxx I do see it!!! Wow! can't wait to see more tests!


----------



## Bevziibubble

xxmyheartxx said:


> 7dpo and I have had 4 tests like this, taken this morning port night shift, 3 hour hold, hopefully you can see what I'm seeing, pink irl x
> 
> View attachment 1094175


 I see it! Got everything crossed for you hun ❤️


----------



## wannanewbaby

Someone talk to me about my testing problem and why I took one at 5 dpo lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

xxmyheartxx said:


> 7dpo and I have had 4 tests like this, taken this morning port night shift, 3 hour hold, hopefully you can see what I'm seeing, pink irl x
> 
> View attachment 1094175

Pretty sure I see it. Im on a cell so not the best images


----------



## sallyhansen76

@wannanewbaby :rofl: Sorry hun, can't talk you down. I' right on the ledge with you. 

Didn't even O yet and itching to test my new batch of HPT's hahaha.


----------



## shaescott

Question:
I woke up before my usual BBT alarm after ~3 hours of sleep to a freezing room and a temp of 97.66... I closed my window to let the room warm back up and went back to sleep for about 3 hours (woke up spontaneously again), woke up to a comfortable temp room, and a temp of 98.09. Which is more legit? Which should I use?


----------



## Mum42crazy

wannanewbaby said:


> Someone talk to me about my testing problem and why I took one at 5 dpo lol
> 
> View attachment 1094177

 I can’t!!!! Lol


----------



## loeylo

sallyhansen76 said:


> :rofl: Oh my, the image made me giggle. Imagining the WORST gas sation bathroom possible.
> 
> Wow! Lots of sleep.
> I hope the sleepiness wears off! (but continues for better reasons such as a BFP)
> 
> It may still work. You can still be fertile the day after O. Good luck!
> 
> I am so sorry Sarah. 9dpo is still early. Keep testing. xxx
> 
> My god woman the willpower!!! Not many women here would be not testing with AF late! ;) Good luck for your test!

I think my best bet is to do it early. My cervical mucus changes right after O. I’ve never got pregnant after O.


----------



## loeylo

I called the nurse today and she wants me to have a pelvic ultrasound and 21 day bloods for progesterone. She suggested I go back on the pill for a few months first but I don’t want to do that. 

af was due today. Nothing yet. I guess that means I’m not out yet and I didn’t ovulate when I thought.


----------



## Hev162

xxmyheartxx said:


> 7dpo and I have had 4 tests like this, taken this morning port night shift, 3 hour hold, hopefully you can see what I'm seeing, pink irl x
> 
> View attachment 1094175

I think I see something!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Good morning ladies! So today I’m 6dpt5dpiui and I’m cramping and gassy and bloated ugh! I also got the full results back from OHs sperm analysis. 

85 motility rate
92 progression
116.5 concentration 
99 million count 

this is after the wash! 

also here’s my today’s tests, I swear it’s darker than yesterday’s but I’m only 5dpiui? Lol


----------



## Rach87

10dpo (possibly 9) and a solid big ol’ fat nope. Wont be testing tomorrow so really hoping and praying I see something saturday. Af due tuesday. The longer we try it seems the more excited dh is getting. We had invited his parents to come with us on vaca but his dads health is not great and his mom just had a miniscus tear repair and its still painful so they decided not to come. This morning he said “its almost kind of nice they arent so we can talk about ttc freely”. He hasnt said much of anything the last couple months so that was nice to hear he is actually thinking about it. It was me pushing to have a 3rd and it took a few months to convince him.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here’s last cycle testing out trigger compared to this cycle 

I swear today’s is darker than any cycles been at 5dp before


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> 10dpo (possibly 9) and a solid big ol’ fat nope. Wont be testing tomorrow so really hoping and praying I see something saturday. Af due tuesday. The longer we try it seems the more excited dh is getting. We had invited his parents to come with us on vaca but his dads health is not great and his mom just had a miniscus tear repair and its still painful so they decided not to come. This morning he said “its almost kind of nice they arent so we can talk about ttc freely”. He hasnt said much of anything the last couple months so that was nice to hear he is actually thinking about it. It was me pushing to have a 3rd and it took a few months to convince him.

That’s so sweet DH is really excited! I had a similar moment with my DH yesterday... he saw my LH strips and thought I was pregnant and he seemed genuinely excited XD. Kinda funny considering we had just had period sex 2 days prior lol!?! 

I’m so sorry about the BFN. That fricking sucks. I reallly hope you see a line on your next test, cause you do still have time. Enjoy your little vacation and try and relax!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

shaescott said:


> Question:
> I woke up before my usual BBT alarm after ~3 hours of sleep to a freezing room and a temp of 97.66... I closed my window to let the room warm back up and went back to sleep for about 3 hours (woke up spontaneously again), woke up to a comfortable temp room, and a temp of 98.09. Which is more legit? Which should I use?

Ah that’s tricky. Which temp was closest to your normal bbt time? I don’t usually find a cold room affects my temps too much personally so I’d say it was accurate, but if it’s more than an hour difference between your regular time it’s not really accurate on your chart.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Coming into fertile days over here! T-4 till O (hopefully) and 2 weeks till testing :)

hoping some of these early lines darken for the February testers!! GL all xx


----------



## shaescott

Took a test and thought I was seeing something and then played with the contrast and realized it was an indent :cry:

9-10 dpo today. No spotting yet, but we’ll see.


----------



## Rach87

Aw @Reiko_ctu its nice when you see their true reaction! How sweet. Funny though, boys are clueless at the actual pregnancy timeline. Like, we had sex? Boom your pregnant.

@shaescott I would use whichever is closer to your usual time and temp. Or just discard todays if it messes up your chart. Ugh frers are terrible now! Wish we had thise Answer frers in the US. They seem like how frers used to be.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Anyone have any advice regarding my post? Lol


----------



## Rach87

Not sure @PinkCupcakes never had an iui and no idea how long they lighten or when they should start to darken. Did your Dr tell you an approx timeline?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Anyone have any advice regarding my post? Lol

I’m pretty sure you should get a negative or almost negative by 9ish dpo and then it’ll go positive again... I don’t think the tests usually just stay positive?


----------



## Flueky88

Cupcake it definitely looks darker and that's pretty dark for 11dpo to just be leftover from medications. I think this is most likely bfp! FX!

Shae the frer indents can be pretty convincing for a super faint line. 

Lots of babydust to you ladies!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@PinkCupcakes Not sure either, maybe try the insemination section. Someone there may have more answers for you. :hugs:
@shaescott Oh man those indents are a real pain! Sorry it wasn't clear for you. Fingers crossed for your next tests. 
@Reiko_ctu haha men and their innocence (ttc wise). 
It is really cute though.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I’m not 11DPO I’m 6DPT5DPIUI


----------



## PinkCupcakes

sallyhansen76 said:


> @PinkCupcakes Not sure either, maybe try the insemination section. Someone there may have more answers for you. :hugs:
> @shaescott Oh man those indents are a real pain! Sorry it wasn't clear for you. Fingers crossed for your next tests.
> @Reiko_ctu haha men and their innocence (ttc wise).
> It is really cute though.

I’m not seeing an IUI forum or anything?


----------



## shaescott

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m not seeing an IUI forum or anything?

I think it would be the assisted conception forum? It seems they have both IVF and IUI there! A quick google search seems to give a range of 7-14 dpo for the trigger to go away, but I don’t have any knowledge on the subject. Do you know what day you ovulated? If not maybe go by the DPIUI as dpo?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

shaescott said:


> I think it would be the assisted conception forum? It seems they have both IVF and IUI there! A quick google search seems to give a range of 7-14 dpo for the trigger to go away, but I don’t have any knowledge on the subject. Do you know what day you ovulated? If not maybe go by the DPIUI as dpo?

I can’t find that anywhere lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I found it but looks like no one ever posts or relies there


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I also know the trigger is out of my system by day 10, my question was related to day 6, it looks like it’s darker today and al my other trigger cycles it was getting lighter by day 6... bleh this stuff is so confusing


----------



## wrapunzel

Lottielouf said:


> I’ll keep everything crossed for you!xx




Rach87 said:


> 10dpo (possibly 9) and a solid big ol’ fat nope. Wont be testing tomorrow so really hoping and praying I see something saturday. Af due tuesday. The longer we try it seems the more excited dh is getting. We had invited his parents to come with us on vaca but his dads health is not great and his mom just had a miniscus tear repair and its still painful so they decided not to come. This morning he said “its almost kind of nice they arent so we can talk about ttc freely”. He hasnt said much of anything the last couple months so that was nice to hear he is actually thinking about it. It was me pushing to have a 3rd and it took a few months to convince him.

Sorry about your BFN but it's lovely to hear your hubby is getting so into it <3


----------



## wrapunzel

PinkCupcakes said:


> I found it but looks like no one ever posts or relies there

Hun have you heard of reddit.com? There are two or three TTC forums there that have a lot of women very educated about these things, and are more active than here. https://www.reddit.com/r/TryingForABaby/ https://www.reddit.com/r/stilltrying/ and I am not sure how old u are but https://www.reddit.com/r/TTC30/ also


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> 10dpo (possibly 9) and a solid big ol’ fat nope. Wont be testing tomorrow so really hoping and praying I see something saturday. Af due tuesday. The longer we try it seems the more excited dh is getting. We had invited his parents to come with us on vaca but his dads health is not great and his mom just had a miniscus tear repair and its still painful so they decided not to come. This morning he said “its almost kind of nice they arent so we can talk about ttc freely”. He hasnt said much of anything the last couple months so that was nice to hear he is actually thinking about it. It was me pushing to have a 3rd and it took a few months to convince him.

Fingers crossed for you luv


----------



## realbeauty86

Ok so... like I said previously, I’m not one to usually get prego symptoms but I’m really hoping these are signs. I’m done ovulating, I think day 4 now and I was cramping mildly for 2 days and my nipples were sensitive and they usually don’t even get that way with a af. I have never checked mucus before but today I checked, during ovulation I was super wet ( which is kind normal) but today it’s a thicker egg white consistency and I don’t have a yeast infection. I know those if I see them cuz I don’t get them often. Jeez I can’t wait til the 12th... I’m testing at 10dpo


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> I also know the trigger is out of my system by day 10, my question was related to day 6, it looks like it’s darker today and al my other trigger cycles it was getting lighter by day 6... bleh this stuff is so confusing

Yeah it can be so confusing! Did your doctor recommend NOT testing out the trigger? I've read not testing until 14 dpo is what they want... of course I'd be testing it out too XD But i'm pretty sure it won't get darker till after it goes negative or so close to negative. So maybe today's was simply more concentrated urine? I guess you will know in a few days what's going on! Just try and breathe and get through the next few days xx


----------



## Kimmy1990

So at arrived today. I thought it would. I know that when BB’s stop hurting the witch is on her way. I was really hoping that I’d be able to conceive naturally but now that I’m 31 next month, I think it’s time to make sure everything is working like it should. A little shattered as I was so confident :-( goodluck to everyone still wait to test


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah it can be so confusing! Did your doctor recommend NOT testing out the trigger? I've read not testing until 14 dpo is what they want... of course I'd be testing it out too XD But i'm pretty sure it won't get darker till after it goes negative or so close to negative. So maybe today's was simply more concentrated urine? I guess you will know in a few days what's going on! Just try and breathe and get through the next few days xx

Lol yea doc said they don’t recommend testing out but I refuse to listen, this is the fourth time using the trigger for me and each time I test it out and it’s negative for me by day 10 


Other news, is it normal to have a TON of creamy CM around 6dpt5dpiui? Me and OH were having a little hanky panky and he said he’s never seen so much creamy CM before...


----------



## wrapunzel

Kimmy1990 said:


> So at arrived today. I thought it would. I know that when BB’s stop hurting the witch is on her way. I was really hoping that I’d be able to conceive naturally but now that I’m 31 next month, I think it’s time to make sure everything is working like it should. A little shattered as I was so confident :-( goodluck to everyone still wait to test

So sorry hun. Hopefully seeking help proves fruitful and you quickly have a success story!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Kimmy1990


----------



## J_and_D

I've been pretty quiet but tried to catch up... I'm sorry to the AF ladies and I'm not sure if I missed it, no bfp? Means we're over due for one! I'm over here CD22 and STILL haven't ovulated. Idk what's going on with my body or if I missed it. Either way, not exactly looking good for me this month.......

@shaescott I hear ya on the DDD'S lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Kimmy1990 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## patienceiav

Sheesh.... Finally 1dpo I think after af was 3 days late and ov was 2 days late, hate that extra waiting! Now I can finally relax, she said knowing full well the next week will be spent obsessing


----------



## Beccaboo828

How are you ladies doing? I took a few weeks off the site after my miscarriage last month. Spent some quality time with my children. Done up the house and lots of home schooling :roll: haha xx


----------



## Skye75

Well almost time for me to be back here.. 
2× chemicals the last two cycles. Had bloods done yesterday but my doctor thinks there's nothing underlying and we have just been unlucky. 

Flashing smiley on clearblue ovulation tests so ovulation day won't be far away.. 

Hoping with every inch of me that this month might be our month!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

6 dpo today breast tenderness def increased last night they were sore some the night before but WAY worse last night. I really only have breast pain and night like when rolling over and when i first stand in the morning jts so weird. Haven't really noticed anything else yet......maybe a little emotional but thats a normal 2ww thing for me. GL everyone


----------



## FTale

Babdydust to you all. Quietly following.

@PinkCupcakes give it till 11dpo. Your test will start to noticeably get darker. Use wondo 10miu or frer(hate them but they pick up any hcg most of the time) Your body will take longer to get rid of trigger after taking it a few times. So a faint bfpbat 11dpo is normal. But two consecutive days of darkening lines means a bfp. Fx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tested again like the addict i am (6 dpo) negative obviously lol


----------



## FTale

@Mum42crazy forgot to mention to drink water for your cm. We are not seriously ttc for a smidge and I had many days of ewcm prior to O. I have purposely been drinking at least 5 16oz water bottles a day to keep intestines hydrated and kidneys flushed.

I was shocked by the amount and mad because normally that would mean bding on all those days but only once though. I am admittedly at odds with health at the moment. So doubt I could get pregnant. BUT all that to say get your water in....lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Kimmy1990 :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

FTale said:


> @Mum42crazy forgot to mention to drink water for your cm. We are not seriously ttc for a smidge and I had many days of ewcm prior to O. I have purposely been drinking at least 5 16oz water bottles a day to keep intestines hydrated and kidneys flushed.
> 
> I was shocked by the amount and mad because normally that would mean bding on all those days but only once though. I am admittedly at odds with health at the moment. So doubt I could get pregnant. BUT all that to say get your water in....lol

thanks....I am drinking...hate water wish red wine would count, lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Morning ladies! 7dpt6dpiui today and I’m gassy as heck, bloated and my boobs hurt like heck! Lol today’s test is crazy lighter than yesterday’s but still there. My trigger is normally out by day 10.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@PinkCupcakes looks promising. I am not sure how long it should take though to be out and when you could consider it HCG from pregnany, but i've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## loeylo

Af still not here. Cd30 of normally a28 day cycle. Wonder if my cycles are just getting longer?


----------



## Rach87

Been cramping the last few hours. Of course, just got to Florida. I’ll be so mad if I start a couple days early and am on af the entire trip.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Rach87 hopefully cramping is not from AF. [-o&lt;


----------



## Rach87

Not to give details but Ive had a couple bouts of tummy troubles since I got here, so really hoping its just the mcdonalds I ate. No spotting or anything(which I never have before af anyway.) They seemed a bit intense to not have produced anything af-wise so praying its just tummy related or late implantation. 10/11dpo today.


----------



## wrapunzel

Rach87 said:


> Not to give details but Ive had a couple bouts of tummy troubles since I got here, so really hoping its just the mcdonalds I ate. No spotting or anything(which I never have before af anyway.) They seemed a bit intense to not have produced anything af-wise so praying its just tummy related or late implantation. 10/11dpo today.

:dust:
fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies. Really love the support here. :hugs:Will be testing in the am pending af doesnt show early.


----------



## J_and_D

Wow I'm on CD23. Still no pos on OPK... I started testing CD17. So either I missed my window and AF shows up in 4 days or REALLY late ovulation. Google is not my friend regarding viability and late "O". It does say stress can cause late ovulation and I have been under a lot of it.... so no clue on what's going on with my body right now. But I'm feeling like I missed out on yet another month.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I am so sorry for the BFNs ladies, really hoping it's just a case of it being to early still and those BFNs turn into BFPs. 

Very sorry to those who AF caught keeping everything crossed for next cycle. 


@wannanewbaby 
I had zero symptoms with this pregnancy hon. 
I had some stitch sharp on and off pains at 6 and 10dpo but nothing else. 
I cudnt of felt less pregnant if I tried. 

It's only been the past week or so that I've had symptoms like sore boobs and neasea. 

Good luck hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Thanks ladies. Really love the support here. :hugs:Will be testing in the am pending af doesnt show early.


Good luck hon. 
Have u left for florida now? 
So cool how u guys can go on road trips like that. 
I've always always always wanted to go to America u guys have the best accents <3


----------



## shaescott

Hi ladies! Sending :dust: to all! 

So I worked an overnight shift last night and couldn’t temp at my usual time. I went to bed and temped when I woke up, and my temp had risen just slightly from where it dipped to yesterday, but due to the time difference it’s not exactly an accurate measure. Unfortunately I was dumb and left my thermometer behind when I went to my parent’s house today for the weekend (I go between 2 places). I knew I’d forget something :dohh: so I’m just going to have to watch for spotting at this point. 

I have access to cheapies now so I may test in the mornings until AF or BFP since it’s not a waste of money, really. I’m 10-11 dpo today so I’ll be 11-12 in the morning (not sure which to consider it because I ovulated overnight). Fx’d for a BFP but honestly I don’t feel pregnant. Although I’m wondering when my irritability will kick in because I should be getting emotional and irritable by now, I think. I normally get emotionally labile a few days before AF. If I start picking fights with SO and crying at dumb things, AF will probably show up ASAP, although I suppose that can happen with pregnancy too lol.


----------



## ShanandBoc

I just got this yesterday on CD11 of a 26 day cycle. Looks like a positive yeah? We DTD last night so hopefully that’s good timing. Going to again tonight and possibly tomorrow too.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I’m getting mild cramps/pinching/pulling in my lower abdomen. I’m 7dpt6dpiui, is this a good sign?


----------



## shaescott

ShanandBoc said:


> I just got this yesterday on CD11 of a 26 day cycle. Looks like a positive yeah? We DTD last night so hopefully that’s good timing. Going to again tonight and possibly tomorrow too.
> 
> View attachment 1094234

Honestly, it might just be because it came out blurry on BnB, but the test line doesn’t quite look as dark as the control to me. If it never gets darker than that, then maybe that’s just as high as your LH gets and that may be fine, but I’d keep testing to see if you get a darker test line than that.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Rach87 said:


> Been cramping the last few hours. Of course, just got to Florida. I’ll be so mad if I start a couple days early and am on af the entire trip.

Let's hope it was your stomach!



J_and_D said:


> Wow I'm on CD23. Still no pos on OPK... I started testing CD17. So either I missed my window and AF shows up in 4 days or REALLY late ovulation. Google is not my friend regarding viability and late "O". It does say stress can cause late ovulation and I have been under a lot of it.... so no clue on what's going on with my body right now. But I'm feeling like I missed out on yet another month.

Thats a long time to be waiting for a positive OPK, I think you are going to have to keep testing, maybe talk to a doctor?



ShanandBoc said:


> I just got this yesterday on CD11 of a 26 day cycle. Looks like a positive yeah? We DTD last night so hopefully that’s good timing. Going to again tonight and possibly tomorrow too.
> 
> View attachment 1094234

Maybe not positive yet but I bet your next one will be, but it could be my phone no getting a good picture.


----------



## Bevziibubble

ShanandBoc said:


> I just got this yesterday on CD11 of a 26 day cycle. Looks like a positive yeah? We DTD last night so hopefully that’s good timing. Going to again tonight and possibly tomorrow too.
> 
> View attachment 1094234

Welcome back and good luck! :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Bevziibubble said:


> Welcome back and good luck! :)

Thank you


----------



## ShanandBoc

shaescott said:


> Honestly, it might just be because it came out blurry on BnB, but the test line doesn’t quite look as dark as the control to me. If it never gets darker than that, then maybe that’s just as high as your LH gets and that may be fine, but I’d keep testing to see if you get a darker test line than that.

Thanks, I had lower the resolution so it uploaded I might test again tonight and see if it’s darker. The top half of the line is as dark as the control line the bottom is slightly lighter when looking at it in person


----------



## motherofboys

Hey sorry I've not been about much, I've not had time to get on the forums at all. 

Anyway, I'm 7dpo now and itching to test even though I know its still too early haha


----------



## Bevziibubble

motherofboys said:


> Hey sorry I've not been about much, I've not had time to get on the forums at all.
> 
> Anyway, I'm 7dpo now and itching to test even though I know its still too early haha


 Good luck for testing :)


----------



## Lottielouf

@Rach87 really hope AF stays away for you!

@motherofboys same! But I’m resisting...I mean I actually only have a digital to use but when the itch hits I’ll pee on anything :haha: 

7dpo...breakouts have cleared up and I still have sensitive nipples but that’s about it so far...not much CM either at the minute!
I did sleep til 10am this morning though...but I’m not sure if that was just because of the new bed we got yesterday :shrug:

hoping to see some BFPs in here soon xx


----------



## shaescott

ShanandBoc said:


> Thanks, I had lower the resolution so it uploaded I might test again tonight and see if it’s darker. The top half of the line is as dark as the control line the bottom is slightly lighter when looking at it in person

I’ve had something similar happen, it’s so frustrating! It’s hard to know how to read it when it’s like that. Good luck with this cycle, baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Just popping in to say Hello.Srry I've not had time to read everything properly, this week has been so busy with home schooling and work.

I must be about CD9 or 10. My period didn't come to much, just spotting for a few days, same as last month. But I got a positive opk yesterday! Which was a surprise as its early....I really hope I don't have a month of multiple lh surges, I can't cope with that again!
I started temping this month, had a slight drop before the positive opk so I'm just waiting to see if this temp is gonna rise. It's all new to me, I don't sleep well so I'm not sure how reliable it will be. Interesting though. Got tons of ewcm and dtd past 2 nights so fingers crossed ovulation does happen and it's not too early.

I will go and get a proper read back now that the kids are away out for a cycle and I have peace.

Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Morning ladies! 8dpt7dpiui today and test still has a line, noticeably lighter but still obvious! Here’s to waiting and waiting and waiting lol.

today I’m super bloated, lower backache, sore boobs and feel super heavy in low abdomen.


----------



## shaescott

11 dpo today (FF is a day off lol) and BFN this morning. I always feel like I see a shadow but I keep reminding myself that I have bad line eye and if I don’t easily see a pink line (however light) it’s negative.



If I don’t start spotting in the meantime, I’ll test again tomorrow morning. I don’t have high hopes at this point but I’m praying I’m wrong.


----------



## realbeauty86

PinkCupcakes said:


> Morning ladies! 8dpt7dpiui today and test still has a line, noticeably lighter but still obvious! Here’s to waiting and waiting and waiting lol.
> 
> today I’m super bloated, lower backache, sore boobs and feel super heavy in low abdomen.
> 
> View attachment 1094247

Yay good luck. I too am bloated and sore nipples. Just no testing yet. I believe I’m 6dpo today. Idk but I think February looks promising for some of us


----------



## realbeauty86

@shaescott I hope that changes to a bfp. Positive vibes...


----------



## PinkCupcakes

realbeauty86 said:


> Yay good luck. I too am bloated and sore nipples. Just no testing yet. I believe I’m 6dpo today. Idk but I think February looks promising for some of us

Thanks, you too! And I sure hope so!!! Baby dust to us and all others!! <3


----------



## sallyhansen76

@shaescott good luck for tomorrow's test! Hoping it turns into a BFP for you. 

@PinkCupcakes still looking good. Fingers crossed for you. 

@Rach87 did you test today? 

A few of you are going to start testing soon! So many good signs on here. Hopefully a train of BFP's are just around the corner. 

As for me got a positive OPK yesterday. 
However, this morning very THICK and creamy CM. Negative opk. 
Had pretty bad ovulation cramps yesterday and last night. Not a thing this morning.
Would you consider today 1dpo? Or O day? Normally you would O day After a positive opk. But...my symptoms suggest otherwise?:-k


----------



## motherofboys

sallyhansen76 said:


> @shaescott good luck for tomorrow's test! Hoping it turns into a BFP for you.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes still looking good. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> @Rach87 did you test today?
> 
> A few of you are going to start testing soon! So many good signs on here. Hopefully a train of BFP's are just around the corner.
> 
> As for me got a positive OPK yesterday.
> However, this morning very THICK and creamy CM. Negative opk.
> Had pretty bad ovulation cramps yesterday and last night. Not a thing this morning.
> Would you consider today 1dpo? Or O day? Normally you would O day After a positive opk. But...my symptoms suggest otherwise?:-k

I always have the symptoms the day that I get the positive opk. I'm sure that it's from as little as 12 hours after the surge. 

Pink cupcakes, looks like that is testing out nicely, fingers crossed it starts darkening up again soon


----------



## motherofboys

Lottielouf said:


> @Rach87 really hope AF stays away for you!
> 
> @motherofboys same! But I’m resisting...I mean I actually only have a digital to use but when the itch hits I’ll pee on anything :haha:
> 
> 7dpo...breakouts have cleared up and I still have sensitive nipples but that’s about it so far...not much CM either at the minute!
> I did sleep til 10am this morning though...but I’m not sure if that was just because of the new bed we got yesterday :shrug:
> 
> hoping to see some BFPs in here soon xx

I have a few IC's left and more on the way. Definitely try to resist if you only have a digital, they always feel such a waste when negative haha
Seeing as I have IC's I'll probably cave at some point in the next 24 hours hahaha


----------



## wannanewbaby

7 dpo today LOTS of stuff yesterday boobs still kill me but mostly at night when in bed, had the most intense and scary dream last night, nausea started about 9pm last night (evening nausea was a huge indicator with my boys) I tested this morning and swore i could see a super faint shadow but not trusting it. Just using my pregmates for now. Will test again in the am. I was so sure last month and I wasn't so trying to calm myself this month but I'm not doing a good job lol


----------



## Lottielouf

motherofboys said:


> I have a few IC's left and more on the way. Definitely try to resist if you only have a digital, they always feel such a waste when negative haha
> Seeing as I have IC's I'll probably cave at some point in the next 24 hours hahaha

Ooo fingers crossed for when you test! 

@wannanewbaby thats 3 of us at 7dpo! Last month I was certain I’d be pregnant too...my symptoms were different to the usual I get before AF but it turned out not to be after all which was crappy. This cycle I only have sensitive nipples so far and literally nothing else apart from feeling quite tired...slept til 10am this morning which is unusual and I’ve had a 3 hour nap this afternoon :shy: hopefully all good signs! 
Show us when you test and hopefully we start seeing some lines!


----------



## motherofboys

It's so easy to get your hopes up though isn't it?


----------



## Lottielouf

motherofboys said:


> It's so easy to get your hopes up though isn't it?

So easy...especially when OH is also quick to get his hopes up...he will always ask how I’m feeling in the tww and keep tabs and has been really keen to know what’s what in my cycle bless him...one tiny thing that could suggest pregnancy and he’s already getting his hopes up and I hate that it’s not happened yet...we have 2 boys but they’re his step children so this one will be his first xx


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Any see anything


----------



## sallyhansen76

@wannanewbaby fingers crossed for that shadow!! 

@Sarah Pearce i see it! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

sallyhansen76 said:


> @wannanewbaby fingers crossed for that shadow!!
> 
> @Sarah Pearce i see it! Fingers crossed for you!!

@sallyhansen76 thank you


----------



## Rach87

welp, losing hope. Bfn again this morning. Some mild cramping. About 11/12dpo. 

@Suggerhoney yes in Florida as of yesterday afternoon. I have to pat ourselves on the back. We made it from Detroit area Michigan to Orlando Florida in 19 hours with a 5 and 2 yr old.....and a Blizzard in 2 states and rain everywhere else. Lol 
Thats so funny you like our “accents” I think we sound lame. Lol especially my michigan accent. Apparently we have our own accent as. I love your British accent! 

@PinkCupcakes sounds promising - hoping for you!

@ShanandBoc cant tell - looks pretty close. Keep testing twice a day to make sure you catch your surge and get bd!

@shaescott sorry for the bfn :(

@J_and_D Im wondering if you missed your surge since you didnt start testing until cd17. Did you have any O symptoms/cm?


----------



## motherofboys

Something is catching my eye!

Aw lottie thats so cute of him. 


Well, I caved. It turns out it wasn't a couple of ics it was one ic left. I dropped it so pee touched the strip before the dye had run up. Its now taking forever to run across and even if it shows positive I won't trust it :haha: serves me right i guess


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wannanewbaby 

Those sound like very promising symptoms hon. 
I have a feeling ure going to be getting ure BFP and can't wait to see ure tests in the next few days. 
Good luck sweety FX for you. 

@sallyhansen76 
I'd say if u had ovulation pains yesterday then today cud be 1dpo esp with the CM change. 
Good luck hon. 


@Sarah Pearce 
Can see them lines yay 


@PinkCupcakes 
Great symptoms hon really hope this is ure month. 

@shaescott 
Sorry about the BFN hon but temps still look so good. Hope that BFN turns into a BFP in the next day of so. 


Good luck everyone who is or just ovulated and those waiting to ovulate. 

And to all those that are waiting to test really really Good luck can't wait to start seeing them BFPs.


----------



## Lottielouf

motherofboys said:


> Something is catching my eye!
> 
> Aw lottie thats so cute of him.
> 
> 
> Well, I caved. It turns out it wasn't a couple of ics it was one ic left. I dropped it so pee touched the strip before the dye had run up. Its now taking forever to run across and even if it shows positive I won't trust it :haha: serves me right i guess

Ohhh bugger! But hopefully the craving is out of your system for a bit :headspin:


----------



## motherofboys

Hopefully. Even though I knew it would be negative, and I wouldn't trust the result, I still sat and waited just in case :haha:


----------



## Rach87

@Sarah Pearce I see something! Look forward to tomorrows test. How many dpo?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> welp, losing hope. Bfn again this morning. Some mild cramping. About 11/12dpo.
> 
> @Suggerhoney yes in Florida as of yesterday afternoon. I have to pat ourselves on the back. We made it from Detroit area Michigan to Orlando Florida in 19 hours with a 5 and 2 yr old.....and a Blizzard in 2 states and rain everywhere else. Lol
> Thats so funny you like our “accents” I think we sound lame. Lol especially my michigan accent. Apparently we have our own accent as. I love your British accent!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes sounds promising - hoping for you!
> 
> @ShanandBoc cant tell - looks pretty close. Keep testing twice a day to make sure you catch your surge and get bd!
> 
> @shaescott sorry for the bfn :(
> 
> @J_and_D Im wondering if you missed your surge since you didnt start testing until cd17. Did you have any O symptoms/cm?


Hahaha see I hate my British accent. I'm from the south west and think I sound like a pirate hahahaha.
We shud swap accents hahaha. I just love the American accent so much. Its my absolute fave.
Hope u have a lovely vacation hon that sure was a long drive and with 2 littles as well.

They will love florida. One day I hope we can visit the USA there's a few places I really wasn't to visit.
Florida is one
NewYork
And California


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Rach87 said:


> @Sarah Pearce I see something! Look forward to tomorrows test. How many dpo?

@Rach87 I am either 11dpo or 12 dpo not sure


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> welp, losing hope. Bfn again this morning. Some mild cramping. About 11/12dpo.
> 
> @Suggerhoney yes in Florida as of yesterday afternoon. I have to pat ourselves on the back. We made it from Detroit area Michigan to Orlando Florida in 19 hours with a 5 and 2 yr old.....and a Blizzard in 2 states and rain everywhere else. Lol
> Thats so funny you like our “accents” I think we sound lame. Lol especially my michigan accent. Apparently we have our own accent as. I love your British accent!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes sounds promising - hoping for you!
> 
> @ShanandBoc cant tell - looks pretty close. Keep testing twice a day to make sure you catch your surge and get bd!
> 
> @shaescott sorry for the bfn :(
> 
> @J_and_D Im wondering if you missed your surge since you didnt start testing until cd17. Did you have any O symptoms/cm?

Well after all that I hope the weather is nice in Florida!? I couldn’t have driven that long lol. I hope your littlest is still in diapers or that would be quite a challenge lol!! Sorry about the BFN, that’s so discouraging at 11/12... but if you’re really only 11 you do still have time. I really feel like it won’t be long before you get your take home baby!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sarah Pearce said:


> Any see anything
> 
> View attachment 1094254
> View attachment 1094255
> View attachment 1094256


 I see it!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So last night was supposed to be our first BD of 4 in the fertile phase and we got into a fight and went to bed angry XD so no BD. I’m a bit nervous now that I’ll O early again and we won’t have good timing! But OPKs are still negative so I’ve at least got a day or 2. CD11 and temp still low.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck


----------



## Reiko_ctu

motherofboys said:


> Something is catching my eye!
> 
> Aw lottie thats so cute of him.
> 
> 
> Well, I caved. It turns out it wasn't a couple of ics it was one ic left. I dropped it so pee touched the strip before the dye had run up. Its now taking forever to run across and even if it shows positive I won't trust it :haha: serves me right i guess

Oh ouch hate to waste a test on accident! But we’ve all had something like that lol... I’ve peed on the window of a frer before by accident :dohh:


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Bevziibubble said:


> I see it!

Thank you @Bevziibubble


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Hahaha see I hate my British accent. I'm from the south west and think I sound like a pirate hahahaha.
> We shud swap accents hahaha. I just love the American accent so much. Its my absolute fave.
> Hope u have a lovely vacation hon that sure was a long drive and with 2 littles as well.
> 
> They will love florida. One day I hope we can visit the USA there's a few places I really wasn't to visit.
> Florida is one
> NewYork
> And California

I love California so much. It’s one of
My favourite vacations. And Hawaii!! We did Disneyland 2 years ago when my middle dd turned 3. This spring my youngest turns 3 and we were hoping to be in Hawaii for that but Covid cancelled those plans. I didn’t work for 3 months last year so that was the vacation fund! And we’re still in a travel lockdown in BC. I’m sure Hawaii isn’t exactly welcoming visitors either XD


----------



## shaescott

@Suggerhoney thanks for the love, unfortunately I managed to be dumb and forget my bbt thermometer when I went to visit my parents this weekend so my last temp is from yesterday :( I tried to run into CVS and grab a spare but they were out of stock. I’m quite frustrated with myself, but there’s not much I can do about it now, so I’m stuck with watching for spotting and doing daily fmu tests until either bfp or AF. 
Btw as an American, I quite like British accents! There are a lot of accents across America in the different regions, and people in cities seem to have stronger accents. I’m from Massachusetts but super far from Boston so I don’t have that accent. I’ve been told my accent kind of sounds like a California accent (perhaps they mean like a standard TV American accent?) and that it’s slightly different from most people in my area. But it’s not like I have a southern accent in New England or anything. Do you have a specific regional accent you like, or do you prefer the standard American accent? I always thought TV southern accents were exaggerated until I took a road trip to Louisiana, and once I got to maybe North or South Carolina, people had crazy thick southern accents. It was really wild, and I knew they’d know I wasn’t from the area the moment I opened my mouth.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lottielouf said:


> Ooo fingers crossed for when you test!
> 
> @wannanewbaby thats 3 of us at 7dpo! Last month I was certain I’d be pregnant too...my symptoms were different to the usual I get before AF but it turned out not to be after all which was crappy. This cycle I only have sensitive nipples so far and literally nothing else apart from feeling quite tired...slept til 10am this morning which is unusual and I’ve had a 3 hour nap this afternoon :shy: hopefully all good signs!
> Show us when you test and hopefully we start seeing some lines!

6 and 7 dpo always seem to be the days everything ramps up even when I'm not pregnant. I need to stop testing this early I know its not accurate but still get brought down by the negatives. Ughh the 2ww is soooo rough


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> @wannanewbaby
> 
> Those sound like very promising symptoms hon.
> I have a feeling ure going to be getting ure BFP and can't wait to see ure tests in the next few days.
> Good luck sweety FX for you.
> 
> @sallyhansen76
> I'd say if u had ovulation pains yesterday then today cud be 1dpo esp with the CM change.
> Good luck hon.
> 
> 
> @Sarah Pearce
> Can see them lines yay
> 
> 
> @PinkCupcakes
> Great symptoms hon really hope this is ure month.
> 
> @shaescott
> Sorry about the BFN hon but temps still look so good. Hope that BFN turns into a BFP in the next day of so.
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone who is or just ovulated and those waiting to ovulate.
> 
> And to all those that are waiting to test really really Good luck can't wait to start seeing them BFPs.


I sooooo hope so thank you!!! I need to stop letting bfn on 7 dpo discourage me thats so silly


----------



## loeylo

Cd31 and nothing yet. No idea what’s going on - I do know I had a stark white ovulation test on cd14 so it makes sense. It now has ovulation on cd16 and we bd on cd15. Had a negative pregnancy test on what would be 11dpo based on that ovulation day. Not tested since but don’t “feel” pregnant or have any pregnancy symptoms. Didn’t have sex for 6 days after cd15 because df was working and then he wasn’t well so ‍♀️


----------



## Bevziibubble

loeylo said:


> Cd31 and nothing yet. No idea what’s going on - I do know I had a stark white ovulation test on cd14 so it makes sense. It now has ovulation on cd16 and we bd on cd15. Had a negative pregnancy test on what would be 11dpo based on that ovulation day. Not tested since but don’t “feel” pregnant or have any pregnancy symptoms. Didn’t have sex for 6 days after cd15 because df was working and then he wasn’t well so ‍♀️

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm not TTC but AF is late. Not sure how late as my cycles are a bit longer than average. For a few days I have had all the symptoms of AF arriving any minute now but no AF has arrived. I don't think I see anything, possibly something super faint when I zoom in. I know if I post this AF will probably arrive within the hour :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm not TTC but AF is late. Not sure how late as my cycles are a bit longer than average. For a few days I have had all the symptoms of AF arriving any minute now but no AF has arrived. I don't think I see anything, possibly something super faint when I zoom in. I know if I post this AF will probably arrive within the hour :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1094260

I can't quite see anything Bev but my laptop screen isn't great for detail. Would you like it to be positive? If so then I hope that AF does stay away and you get a little surprise


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm not TTC but AF is late. Not sure how late as my cycles are a bit longer than average. For a few days I have had all the symptoms of AF arriving any minute now but no AF has arrived. I don't think I see anything, possibly something super faint when I zoom in. I know if I post this AF will probably arrive within the hour :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1094260

Well this is exciting!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> I can't quite see anything Bev but my laptop screen isn't great for detail. Would you like it to be positive? If so then I hope that AF does stay away and you get a little surprise :)


 Preferably want it to be negative. But I know if I was positive I would be over the moon too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reiko_ctu said:


> Well this is exciting!!


 Thank you!


----------



## loeylo

Bevziibubble said:


> :hugs:

Thanks! 

I just want my AF to arrive so I can arrange CD21 bloods. Has anyone has these done? 

also checked NICE guidelines and it looks like I would need a lap and dye to check tubes due to my ectopic


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh my opk is nearly positive today. Means another CD12 O which we couldn’t conceive with last month :(. Disappointed and confused as to why my body is jumping O up by 2 days.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Having strong pinching pulling feelings today.. feels so strange

also loads of lotiony like CM, OH said it looked like an insane amount of lotion..


----------



## Deethehippy

Can I join in here ladies please? 
I have a hysteroscopy test Monday week but hopefully I can try when I O around a week later. Of course that’s if they find nothing bad or that needs treatment but hopefully not! Would love to hang around and chat.


----------



## J_and_D

Deethehippy said:
 

> Can I join in here ladies please?
> I have a hysteroscopy test Monday week but hopefully I can try when I O around a week later. Of course that’s if they find nothing bad or that needs treatment but hopefully not! Would love to hang around and chat.

Fx for a positive outcome!


----------



## J_and_D

CD24 and still no pos on opk!!! I started CoQ10 this cycle and now I'm thinking it was a bad idea. It's the only thing I did different.


----------



## Deethehippy

J_and_D said:


> CD24 and still no pos on opk!!! I started CoQ10 this cycle and now I'm thinking it was a bad idea. It's the only thing I did different.

I dd CoQ10 for 2 cycles and it made no difference to my O days. I only stopped it because it was quite pricey. Hope that you get a positive OPK soon.


----------



## Jessie1229

Please tell me I’m not going insane, can anyone see lines?


----------



## Jessie1229

Can anyone see anything?


----------



## Deethehippy

Jessie1229 said:


> View attachment 1094267
> View attachment 1094268
> Can anyone see anything?

I feel like I can see something on the smaller pictures. I hope they get darker when you test again!


----------



## Jessie1229

Deethehippy said:


> I feel like I can see something on the smaller pictures. I hope they get darker when you test again!

I took a first response and couldn’t see anything on it, due my period on Thursday.. I spotted on Tuesday and then brown discharge Wednesday morning in work so I don’t know..spotting week before my period wouldn’t be normal for me


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Well ladies I have exciting news


----------



## Rach87

Hahahah a pirate! @Suggerhoney 

@Reiko_ctu he’s in pullups - and since we drove thru the night I just put an overnight diaper on him so he was fine - and we stopped every 3-4 hrs so just had to take my dd out which was easy. So sorry you had a fight with dh. Hope you can make up and have some good bd tonight ;)

@Bevziibubble i think I might be able to see the faintest of lines. Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## Rach87

Yay congrats @Sarah Pearce !!! First bfp of the month!


----------



## wrapunzel

It's nice to finally see a few possible BFPs brewing!!!! the october due date thread is in dire need of more mamas

:dust:


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Rach87 said:


> Yay congrats @Sarah Pearce !!! First bfp of the month!

@Rach87 thank you hun I will be due October 2021


----------



## realbeauty86

I’m thinking I’m gonna take my first test on Monday. I’m having hella symptoms. Now I feel bloated and nauseous on top of mild cramping and sore nipples. Discharge changed but hella moist. So idk. I went out and bought one of those test 6 days before missed period. If that’s negative then I’ll just wait to see if my cycle comes or not next week. Days move so damn slow during tww. I think because we all wanna be prego so bad lol


----------



## realbeauty86

Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies I have exciting news
> 
> View attachment 1094269
> View attachment 1094270

Congrats!!!! Happy for you! Hopefully I can join you in October lol


----------



## Sarah Pearce

realbeauty86 said:


> Congrats!!!! Happy for you! Hopefully I can join you in October lol

@realbeauty86 thank you hun I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Just done a first response


----------



## patienceiav

Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies I have exciting news
> 
> View attachment 1094269
> View attachment 1094270

Yippeee! Huge congrats!!! =D&gt;



realbeauty86 said:


> I’m thinking I’m gonna take my first test on Monday. I’m having hella symptoms. Now I feel bloated and nauseous on top of mild cramping and sore nipples. Discharge changed but hella moist. So idk. I went out and bought one of those test 6 days before missed period. If that’s negative then I’ll just wait to see if my cycle comes or not next week. Days move so damn slow during tww. I think because we all wanna be prego so bad lol

ooh looking forward to Monday :D I feel you on the 2ww, I'm only 2dpo and I'm like... how am I gonna survive the next week? Lol!


----------



## Tasha36089

Hi ladies, been missing a while. Myself and my partner have both just gotten over COVID. I had ruled this month out as we were ill but I got a positive OPK yesterday so maybe not out yet. Will go and catch up now. Hope you’re all well


----------



## Sarah Pearce

patienceiav said:


> Yippeee! Huge congrats!!! =D&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> ooh looking forward to Monday :D I feel you on the 2ww, I'm only 2dpo and I'm like... how am I gonna survive the next week? Lol!

@patienceiav thank you


----------



## realbeauty86

patienceiav said:


> Yippeee! Huge congrats!!! =D&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> ooh looking forward to Monday :D I feel you on the 2ww, I'm only 2dpo and I'm like... how am I gonna survive the next week? Lol!

Hahahahahahahaha:-= me trying to kill time lmao


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh my goodness I can't contain my excitement right now.

@Sarah Pearce huge huge HUGE congratulations hon u have been waiting a long time for this and I am so so sooooo happy and excited for you. A beautiful :bfp: and the first one in the February testing group absolutely freeking awesome :yipee::wohoo:



@Bevziibubble
Nope ure not imagining things hon I see a faint line. I'm soooo excited :happydance:

@Jessie1229

I can see that on the IC hon and something faint on the CB, good luck sweet I'm praying this is the start of ure BFP. 


@wannanewbaby 

FX for you hon not long now and u can test yay.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> I love California so much. It’s one of
> My favourite vacations. And Hawaii!! We did Disneyland 2 years ago when my middle dd turned 3. This spring my youngest turns 3 and we were hoping to be in Hawaii for that but Covid cancelled those plans. I didn’t work for 3 months last year so that was the vacation fund! And we’re still in a travel lockdown in BC. I’m sure Hawaii isn’t exactly welcoming visitors either XD




shaescott said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks for the love, unfortunately I managed to be dumb and forget my bbt thermometer when I went to visit my parents this weekend so my last temp is from yesterday :( I tried to run into CVS and grab a spare but they were out of stock. I’m quite frustrated with myself, but there’s not much I can do about it now, so I’m stuck with watching for spotting and doing daily fmu tests until either bfp or AF.
> Btw as an American, I quite like British accents! There are a lot of accents across America in the different regions, and people in cities seem to have stronger accents. I’m from Massachusetts but super far from Boston so I don’t have that accent. I’ve been told my accent kind of sounds like a California accent (perhaps they mean like a standard TV American accent?) and that it’s slightly different from most people in my area. But it’s not like I have a southern accent in New England or anything. Do you have a specific regional accent you like, or do you prefer the standard American accent? I always thought TV southern accents were exaggerated until I took a road trip to Louisiana, and once I got to maybe North or South Carolina, people had crazy thick southern accents. It was really wild, and I knew they’d know I wasn’t from the area the moment I opened my mouth.


I love all American Accents. One of my favourite voices whome I find so soothing is Morgan Freeman. 
I watch all of live pregnancy test videos on YouTube and most are American ladies and I just love listening to there accents. 
I love it how u guys go all out to with gender reveal parties and baby showers. 

It was never a thing here in England but its now becoming more and more popular. 
I'm a Christian so I have alot of American friends that I speak to on Facebook and I just love there accents. <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

@realbeauty86 
Good luck hon I'm loving them symptoms <3


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh my goodness I can't contain my excitement right now.
> 
> @Sarah Pearce huge huge HUGE congratulations hon u have been waiting a long time for this and I am so so sooooo happy and excited for you. A beautiful :bfp: and the first one in the February testing group absolutely freeking awesome :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> @Bevziibubble
> Nope ure not imagining things hon I see a faint line. I'm soooo excited :happydance:
> 
> @Jessie1229
> 
> I can see that on the IC hon and something faint on the CB, good luck sweet I'm praying this is the start of ure BFP.
> 
> 
> @wannanewbaby
> 
> FX for you hon not long now and u can test yay.

@Suggerhoney thank you honey


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

@Sarah Pearce congratulations!! Beautiful bfp!! 

@Bevziibubble I hope you get the answer you want, hanging for an update. 

Got my positive opk friday, unfortunately our bd didn't end with a good ending, so we've only successfully bd maybe 3 days before ov :( 

Kind of upside if unsuccessful this cycle, next cycle due date will be my birthday and im born the same date as my dad so how cool would 3 generations on one day be?! Oh a dream! Lol


----------



## realbeauty86

Suggerhoney said:


> @realbeauty86
> Good luck hon I'm loving them symptoms <3

:) Thaaaaanks


----------



## Sarah Pearce

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> @Sarah Pearce congratulations!! Beautiful bfp!!
> 
> @Bevziibubble I hope you get the answer you want, hanging for an update.
> 
> Got my positive opk friday, unfortunately our bd didn't end with a good ending, so we've only successfully bd maybe 3 days before ov :(
> 
> Kind of upside if unsuccessful this cycle, next cycle due date will be my birthday and im born the same date as my dad so how cool would 3 generations on one day be?! Oh a dream! Lol

@AlwaysTheAunt thank you so so much


----------



## Suggerhoney

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> @Sarah Pearce congratulations!! Beautiful bfp!!
> 
> @Bevziibubble I hope you get the answer you want, hanging for an update.
> 
> Got my positive opk friday, unfortunately our bd didn't end with a good ending, so we've only successfully bd maybe 3 days before ov :(
> 
> Kind of upside if unsuccessful this cycle, next cycle due date will be my birthday and im born the same date as my dad so how cool would 3 generations on one day be?! Oh a dream! Lol


Ure definitely in with a good chance hon there little men can live up to 5 to 7 days so I'm keeping it all crossed for you. 
That does sound cool about next month tho. I was a December baby to :p


@realbeauty86 
Ure very welcome hon I can't wait until u start testing [-o&lt;


----------



## aymz1983

@Suggerhoney ahh where in the south west are you? I'm south west too, not so sunny Devon ha :) 

@Jessie1229 I'm seeing something! Hopefully darkens for you soon

@Sarah Pearce congrats! How exciting

@Bevziibubble how you get a definitive answer soon :) 

Fingers crossed for everyone else still waiting to test, and hugs to those where af came :( good luck for next cycle. Hope everyone is ok otherwise

Afm, no idea where I'm at O wise tbh! Flo app had me down for 5th (we bd then but that was first time all week, probs will again today/tomorrow) another app has me down for tomorrow 7th (today?! It's past midnight here I guess!) But I don't feel any pain like I usually get so no idea if I will O or not. I don't remember feeling it last month either...maybe a couple of mild, hardly there niggles a few days after. I was late for af too by 3 days so maybe it will be the same this month and I'll O after my apps say. 
Out of curiousity I checked cm as I felt 'slippy' (sorry!) and it was like watery milk so goodness knows.

Also, all this talk of vacations and trips away has really made me want to book somewhere! I miss the excitement of going away lol


----------



## Sarah Pearce

aymz1983 said:


> @Suggerhoney ahh where in the south west are you? I'm south west too, not so sunny Devon ha :)
> 
> @Jessie1229 I'm seeing something! Hopefully darkens for you soon
> 
> @Sarah Pearce congrats! How exciting
> 
> @Bevziibubble how you get a definitive answer soon :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone else still waiting to test, and hugs to those where af came :( good luck for next cycle. Hope everyone is ok otherwise
> 
> Afm, no idea where I'm at O wise tbh! Flo app had me down for 5th (we bd then but that was first time all week, probs will again today/tomorrow) another app has me down for tomorrow 7th (today?! It's past midnight here I guess!) But I don't feel any pain like I usually get so no idea if I will O or not. I don't remember feeling it last month either...maybe a couple of mild, hardly there niggles a few days after. I was late for af too by 3 days so maybe it will be the same this month and I'll O after my apps say.
> Out of curiousity I checked cm as I felt 'slippy' (sorry!) and it was like watery milk so goodness knows.
> 
> Also, all this talk of vacations and trips away has really made me want to book somewhere! I miss the excitement of going away lol

@aymz1983 thank you so much been long time trying and finally getting my rainbow baby


----------



## Reiko_ctu

aymz1983 said:


> @Suggerhoney ahh where in the south west are you? I'm south west too, not so sunny Devon ha :)
> 
> @Jessie1229 I'm seeing something! Hopefully darkens for you soon
> 
> @Sarah Pearce congrats! How exciting
> 
> @Bevziibubble how you get a definitive answer soon :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone else still waiting to test, and hugs to those where af came :( good luck for next cycle. Hope everyone is ok otherwise
> 
> Afm, no idea where I'm at O wise tbh! Flo app had me down for 5th (we bd then but that was first time all week, probs will again today/tomorrow) another app has me down for tomorrow 7th (today?! It's past midnight here I guess!) But I don't feel any pain like I usually get so no idea if I will O or not. I don't remember feeling it last month either...maybe a couple of mild, hardly there niggles a few days after. I was late for af too by 3 days so maybe it will be the same this month and I'll O after my apps say.
> Out of curiousity I checked cm as I felt 'slippy' (sorry!) and it was like watery milk so goodness knows.
> 
> Also, all this talk of vacations and trips away has really made me want to book somewhere! I miss the excitement of going away lol

Sounds like maybe you’re gearing up to o with that slippery cm :)


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney Morgan Freeman Morgan Freeman!! Pretty sure he’s the most loved actor in America lol. He has the best voice.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I love me a good british accent too.... my husbands grandparents are british and im sad his dad doesn't have the accent

Thanks @Suggerhoney i hope still in with a chance! Next cycle is about the 27th nov and I'm the 26th! So half hope this month works but also dont now we're so close.


----------



## shaescott

@Bevziibubble i hope you get the negative result you’re looking for, although we’d all be thrilled for you either way. <3


Testing again in the AM if no spotting, I’ll be 12dpo. I’m honestly expecting to start spotting in the next 2-3 days, I always do before AF. I had like a 2-3 day break where my breasts didn’t hurt nearly as much (still there but not as badly), but they went back to hurting when pushed on or bumped or in a bra for too long about 18 hours ago.


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations @Sarah Pearce 

@Bevziibubble I think I see a shadow, but could be line eye. 


It's so funny how people just say American/British accent when both are so different depending on where you are. Even though we know our own country varies so much, we still generalise the other country.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> Can I join in here ladies please?
> I have a hysteroscopy test Monday week but hopefully I can try when I O around a week later. Of course that’s if they find nothing bad or that needs treatment but hopefully not! Would love to hang around and chat.


 Good luck!


----------



## Deethehippy

Sarah Pearce - big congratulations, those are lovely BFP’s.


----------



## Lottielouf

@Sarah Pearce congratulations! Amazing lines!:happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sarah Pearce said:


> Just done a first response
> 
> View attachment 1094271


 Congratulations!! :yipee:


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Hi Ladies,

I've been MIA off this thread again sorry. I just can't keep up lol
Been testing the last couple of days and nothing, except maybe a squinter yesterday.
Today I had this...
There's absolutely something on it, first showed at around the 3min mark. But does it just look like that line that everyone seems to get on frer these days?
I'm around 11dpo.


----------



## motherofboys

Ooo thats hard to say. I saw it before enlarging the image which is good I think, but now I can't tell colour


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint when I zoom in


----------



## shaescott

BFN today at 12dpo (FF is a day off) so I’m pretty sure I’m out at this point. I’ll keep taking cheapies every morning in the meantime but it’s likely that I’ll start spotting by Tuesday. If AF doesn’t arrive by Thursday I’ll take a FRER but it would be odd to have negative cheapies that late and get a positive FRER. Hopefully if AF is going to come, it doesn’t string me along. I’ve never had an LP longer than 14 days, so hopefully that doesn’t happen.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> Hahahah a pirate! @Suggerhoney
> 
> @Reiko_ctu he’s in pullups - and since we drove thru the night I just put an overnight diaper on him so he was fine - and we stopped every 3-4 hrs so just had to take my dd out which was easy. So sorry you had a fight with dh. Hope you can make up and have some good bd tonight ;)
> 
> @Bevziibubble i think I might be able to see the faintest of lines. Are you testing tomorrow?

I haven't got any more tests in the house. I might be able to go to the Co Op and buy one but I'm not sure which tests they sell. I can probably get a better test next week but my DH doesn't know yet, so if I'm not pregnant I would rather not say anything to him, Lol.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jessie1229 said:


> Please tell me I’m not going insane, can anyone see lines?
> 
> View attachment 1094264
> View attachment 1094266

I see something faint :)


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

motherofboys said:


> Ooo thats hard to say. I saw it before enlarging the image which is good I think, but now I can't tell colour

Yeah me too. It's too faint to tell if it has any colour.
I'm taking it as positive that it was there from only a few minutes in.
I'll post SMU pic in a bit.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Why is it ladies that my fmu is rubbish but my evening urine is stronger


----------



## Bevziibubble

FMU is rubbish for a lot of us. I always found later in the day better


----------



## Jessie1229

Bevziibubble said:


> I see something faint :)

I took another one this morning and I feel like I can’t see it top one is the one from this morning and the bottom one is from the first day I started testing, apologies for the gross test. Please let me know what you think x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm walking to the local shopping center to get a FRER and some cheapies too.

Also my inner ear temp has been 37 for the last three days. 
Is that a sign??


----------



## motherofboys

I can't wait to see your tests!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies I have exciting news
> 
> View attachment 1094269
> View attachment 1094270

Yay congratulations fantastic news!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I did a FRER that can be taken up to six days before af is due. I think it is negative


----------



## ShanandBoc

Bit of a TMI question yesterday I noticed a lot of egg white cm and had increase of cm a for the few days before that. Today quite dry does that mean I’ve ovulated already?


----------



## ShanandBoc

MinnieMcMoose said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been MIA off this thread again sorry. I just can't keep up lol
> Been testing the last couple of days and nothing, except maybe a squinter yesterday.
> Today I had this...
> There's absolutely something on it, first showed at around the 3min mark. But does it just look like that line that everyone seems to get on frer these days?
> I'm around 11dpo.
> View attachment 1094288

I see something too


----------



## wannanewbaby

8 dpo tested with a nice 7 hour hold fmu and bfn i mean couldn't be more white ill test tomorrow and Tuesday but then I'm done and will wait on af


----------



## wrapunzel

ShanandBoc said:


> Bit of a TMI question yesterday I noticed a lot of egg white cm and had increase of cm a for the few days before that. Today quite dry does that mean I’ve ovulated already?

yes, the egg white cm is called peak fluid and in charting methods where only cm is observed, ovulation is confirmed by observing peak fluid dry up :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Reiko_ctu Sorry you guys had a fight, did you end up making up and getting a BD in? I’m sure your timing will be fine. 

@loeylo sorry hun. Xxx

@Deethehippy Glad to have you here. Would you like me to add a specific date to the front page?

@J_and_D hopefully O will be here soon. 

@Jessie1229 I can kind of see something. Hope it gets darker for you

@Sarah Pearce Wow our first BFP!!! Congratulations beautiful lines!! Can i update the front page?

@Tasha36089 glad you are well from COVID now. Good luck this cycle!

@AlwaysTheAunt 3 days before O is still good ;) Fingers crossed. BUT i love the idea of 3 generations on the same day! VEry cool!

@shaescott Sorry for the bfn, there is still a chance. Xxx

@MinnieMcMoose I see what you are seeing! Fingers crossed it gets darker for you!

@Bevziibubble I dont see anything on the FRER. :hugs: I hope the end result is whatever you would like it to be -xxx-

@wannanewbaby 8dpo is still early. Fingers crossed!


Just a quick update from me, sorry haven't been as active as I normally am. Feel guilty as not as present in this thread as I would like to be. 
It's been one of those weeks. The kind where you feel like you've been hit by a bus...no...freight train? 
A quick recap - Monday announced my engagement which caused a huge family row. Mostly because they were arguing over who knew first (uhhh) 
Tuesday I was offered a management position that starts MONDAY. Huge responsibility but also an hour drive from my house. MEaning family life schedule needed some rearranging and quick
Wednesday my grandfather passed away. Which is taking me for a heck of a spin. MY grandmother is not taking it well after 61 years of happy marriage. So I'm doing my best to take care of her in this damned time of COVID alongside my mom.
Thursday and Friday at work were extremely occupied as I have to prepare new employees to take my place. All last minute. 
Friday was ovulation day....lol 

So currently 2 dpo and my head feels completely full. lol I am here checking in I promise I am sending truck loads of baby dust to everyone! xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

wrapunzel said:


> yes, the egg white cm is called peak fluid and in charting methods where only cm is observed, ovulation is confirmed by observing peak fluid dry up :)

Looks like we last DTD 2 days before I ovulated then. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sarah Pearce

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Reiko_ctu Sorry you guys had a fight, did you end up making up and getting a BD in? I’m sure your timing will be fine.
> 
> @loeylo sorry hun. Xxx
> 
> @Deethehippy Glad to have you here. Would you like me to add a specific date to the front page?
> 
> @J_and_D hopefully O will be here soon.
> 
> @Jessie1229 I can kind of see something. Hope it gets darker for you
> 
> @Sarah Pearce Wow our first BFP!!! Congratulations beautiful lines!! Can i update the front page?
> 
> @Tasha36089 glad you are well from COVID now. Good luck this cycle!
> 
> @AlwaysTheAunt 3 days before O is still good ;) Fingers crossed. BUT i love the idea of 3 generations on the same day! VEry cool!
> 
> @shaescott Sorry for the bfn, there is still a chance. Xxx
> 
> @MinnieMcMoose I see what you are seeing! Fingers crossed it gets darker for you!
> 
> @Bevziibubble I dont see anything on the FRER. :hugs: I hope the end result is whatever you would like it to be -xxx-
> 
> @wannanewbaby 8dpo is still early. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Just a quick update from me, sorry haven't been as active as I normally am. Feel guilty as not as present in this thread as I would like to be.
> It's been one of those weeks. The kind where you feel like you've been hit by a bus...no...freight train?
> A quick recap - Monday announced my engagement which caused a huge family row. Mostly because they were arguing over who knew first (uhhh)
> Tuesday I was offered a management position that starts MONDAY. Huge responsibility but also an hour drive from my house. MEaning family life schedule needed some rearranging and quick
> Wednesday my grandfather passed away. Which is taking me for a heck of a spin. MY grandmother is not taking it well after 61 years of happy marriage. So I'm doing my best to take care of her in this damned time of COVID alongside my mom.
> Thursday and Friday at work were extremely occupied as I have to prepare new employees to take my place. All last minute.
> Friday was ovulation day....lol
> 
> So currently 2 dpo and my head feels completely full. lol I am here checking in I promise I am sending truck loads of baby dust to everyone! xxx

@sallyhansen76 thank you and yes you can hun


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies I just want a bit of help and advice as you are all aware I finally got my bfp.
Yesterday afternoon I went to the bathroom went for a wee wiped myself and there was reddish pink blood on the tissue paper so I put a pad on then it stopped today is the same there is some on the pad but the pad is not covered.
I do have slight pain only on my left side of my lower back and front. Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## loeylo

Cd32 and another bfn. No AF so I’m 4 days late.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ShanandBoc said:


> I see something too

Likely yes!! I usually have 1 day of ewcm after O and then it’s either dry or sticky.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Reiko_ctu Sorry you guys had a fight, did you end up making up and getting a BD in? I’m sure your timing will be fine.
> 
> @loeylo sorry hun. Xxx
> 
> @Deethehippy Glad to have you here. Would you like me to add a specific date to the front page?
> 
> @J_and_D hopefully O will be here soon.
> 
> @Jessie1229 I can kind of see something. Hope it gets darker for you
> 
> @Sarah Pearce Wow our first BFP!!! Congratulations beautiful lines!! Can i update the front page?
> 
> @Tasha36089 glad you are well from COVID now. Good luck this cycle!
> 
> @AlwaysTheAunt 3 days before O is still good ;) Fingers crossed. BUT i love the idea of 3 generations on the same day! VEry cool!
> 
> @shaescott Sorry for the bfn, there is still a chance. Xxx
> 
> @MinnieMcMoose I see what you are seeing! Fingers crossed it gets darker for you!
> 
> @Bevziibubble I dont see anything on the FRER. :hugs: I hope the end result is whatever you would like it to be -xxx-
> 
> @wannanewbaby 8dpo is still early. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Just a quick update from me, sorry haven't been as active as I normally am. Feel guilty as not as present in this thread as I would like to be.
> It's been one of those weeks. The kind where you feel like you've been hit by a bus...no...freight train?
> A quick recap - Monday announced my engagement which caused a huge family row. Mostly because they were arguing over who knew first (uhhh)
> Tuesday I was offered a management position that starts MONDAY. Huge responsibility but also an hour drive from my house. MEaning family life schedule needed some rearranging and quick
> Wednesday my grandfather passed away. Which is taking me for a heck of a spin. MY grandmother is not taking it well after 61 years of happy marriage. So I'm doing my best to take care of her in this damned time of COVID alongside my mom.
> Thursday and Friday at work were extremely occupied as I have to prepare new employees to take my place. All last minute.
> Friday was ovulation day....lol
> 
> So currently 2 dpo and my head feels completely full. lol I am here checking in I promise I am sending truck loads of baby dust to everyone! xxx

that is a crazy few days. Sorry you’ve been dealing with so much!! Hopefully things calm down and then you’ll be at BFP time :)

Are you excited about your nee job?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok ladies I had a pos opk last night at 7 and still pos this morning at 7 again. So just expect ovulation today sometime?

we dtd 4 days pre and 1 day pre. Will get in tonight as well probably a few hrs after O and then, is tomorrow good to just cover bases? Wishing we didn’t fight and could’ve gotten 2 days pre as well :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies I just want a bit of help and advice as you are all aware I finally got my bfp.
> Yesterday afternoon I went to the bathroom went for a wee wiped myself and there was reddish pink blood on the tissue paper so I put a pad on then it stopped today is the same there is some on the pad but the pad is not covered.
> I do have slight pain only on my left side of my lower back and front. Any help would be appreciated thank you

It’s likely just implantation if it was just a bit of blood!


----------



## Lexiann1211

Hi guys! I’m new. .The picture below I took yesterday at 8 DPO with morning urine. I can see a very very faint line on the test. I’m 9 DPO today. Yesterday I had cramping, lower back pain, I’ve been little tired more than usual, I’ve been peeing like a race horse lol and I was very nausea yesterday. Could it be symptoms from implanting ?


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

MinnieMcMoose said:


> Yeah me too. It's too faint to tell if it has any colour.
> I'm taking it as positive that it was there from only a few minutes in.
> I'll post SMU pic in a bit.

SMU was a blatant BFN so I won't bother posting. I'm out of Frer now, so I'll try again with some cheapies tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Reiko_ctu said:


> It’s likely just implantation if it was just a bit of blood!

@Reiko_ctu


----------



## patienceiav

Deethehippy said:


> Can I join in here ladies please?
> I have a hysteroscopy test Monday week but hopefully I can try when I O around a week later. Of course that’s if they find nothing bad or that needs treatment but hopefully not! Would love to hang around and chat.

Come on in! :) I hope things go well on Monday and you'll be ready to go for OV!



realbeauty86 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha:-= me trying to kill time lmao

There's no such thing as killing time :roll: buuuut I recently took up a "paint by numbers" thing and I found that it really does help me stop agonising, at least for a little bit!... 8-[


----------



## PinkCupcakes

9dpt8dpiui today and test is almost completely gone now, I hope it starts to get darker soon ugh. Still feeling heavy down there, gassy as heck, super super sore boobs like feels like I was punched.


----------



## Lottielouf

@Sarah Pearce hopefully that’s just implantation bleeding!

I’m 8dpo and I don’t feel anything so far really...no sore boobs like usual just a bit of sensitivity...skins cleared up...had a few very mild cramps today but I mean very mild.

I have tests coming tomorrow so I might do a frer and see what’s what but the lack of symptoms are bumming me out a bit :shrug:

Anyone else have hardly any symptoms that lead to BFP? AF is due Saturday and I’m hoping for a BFP before OH is drafted away for ages again!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Lottielouf said:


> @Sarah Pearce hopefully that’s just implantation bleeding!
> 
> I’m 8dpo and I don’t feel anything so far really...no sore boobs like usual just a bit of sensitivity...skins cleared up...had a few very mild cramps today but I mean very mild.
> 
> I have tests coming tomorrow so I might do a frer and see what’s what but the lack of symptoms are bumming me out a bit :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else have hardly any symptoms that lead to BFP? AF is due Saturday and I’m hoping for a BFP before OH is drafted away for ages again!

@Lottielouf thank you I am hoping thats all it is


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney i love Morgan Freeman too, he has the best voice and if you watch interviews with him he’s got a pretty damn good head on his shoulders too. I’m from California, it is beautiful!

@Sarah Pearce congratulations!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Sarah Pearce Hopefully it is implantation bleeding


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Bevziibubble said:


> @Sarah Pearce Hopefully it is implantation bleeding

@Bevziibubble I am hoping it is


----------



## Sarah Pearce

MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney i love Morgan Freeman too, he has the best voice and if you watch interviews with him he’s got a pretty damn good head on his shoulders too. I’m from California, it is beautiful!
> 
> @Sarah Pearce congratulations!!!

@MrsKatie thank you but I am bleeding


----------



## motherofboys

Crossing fingers for implantation bleeding.
My tests arrived. I did one just for the sake of it. Was obviously negative :haha:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Reiko_ctu Sounds like good BD timing. You can do one after O day too ;) Doesn't hurt! 
Yes, I am excited about the new job. Just seems strange because now TTC feel like getting a BFP would just make it more hectic. But the job is in management which I really love. 

@Sarah Pearce I hope it is just implantation bleeding. Maybe ring your clinic for more info? Maybe they'll schedule a scan in a week or so to check?


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies I just want a bit of help and advice as you are all aware I finally got my bfp.
> Yesterday afternoon I went to the bathroom went for a wee wiped myself and there was reddish pink blood on the tissue paper so I put a pad on then it stopped today is the same there is some on the pad but the pad is not covered.
> I do have slight pain only on my left side of my lower back and front. Any help would be appreciated thank you
> 
> View attachment 1094309
> View attachment 1094310

Oh, that must be really worrying but try to remember that loads of women have some bleeding during early pregnancy. I know I did. Plenty of it too, but it stopped within a day or two. Fingers crossed it stops soon and is just little one burrowing in deep x


----------



## Deethehippy

Sarah Pearce - that looks quite a lot of blood for implantation but it does look pinker rather than red. Did you test again this afternoon/tonight? I've got everything crossed for you that things will be ok.


----------



## Rach87

I’ll try to catch up on everything later. Just a quick update. Bfn. Some more cramping. 13dpo. Had given up hope then had a huge glob of cm a little bit ago so now not sure. I was going to have a drink for the superbowl now thinking I shouldnt?


----------



## MrsKatie

@Sarah Pearce what are your test lines like today? Have they changed at all- gotten lighter or darker? And the bleeding has stopped? With my loss the bleeding definitely did not stop once it started :( Like a very heavy period. Can you get Hcg levels taken?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Updated photo of today’s test 9dpt8dpiui, I really hope it starts to get darker soon


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MinnieMcMoose 
I can see it hon and I didn't even have to zoom in. 
I really hope this is the start of ure BFP[-o&lt;

@Bevziibubble 
Why do I feel I can see something on that Frer hon. 
I'm if it's not what u want hon but I'm secretly hoping you are pregnant be awesome to see you pregnant. Esp after being the number 1 most supportive person on baby and bump hehe <3


@shaescott 

Ah hon I am so sorry for the BFN I was really hopeful for you. 
Hoping :witch: stays away and u pull a BFP in the next day or so[-o&lt;

@Sarah Pearce 

I'm keeping everything crossed so much that this is just implantation [-o&lt;

@wannanewbaby 
8dpo is very early for a BFP hon I know some womon get lines as early as 8dpo. 
I tested at 8dpo and got a stark white :bfn:. 

Didn't test at 9dpo I was sulking and thought I was out because of the lack of symptoms. 
Wasn't gonna test at 10dpo but just decided to fully expecting another BFN, but I got faint lines. 

Still plenty of time for you yet hon:dust:

Welcome to all the new ladies. 
This group is huge I can't keep up LOL. 
So my apologies for anybody I miss out. 

Just note I am rooting for ALL of you on here. 
It's so good that this group is so active. 
Hope to see more BFPs on here soon[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

@PinkCupcakes 
Was just thinking about you. 
Really hope those lines get darker for you hon. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## realbeauty86

Oooook.... I couldn’t help it but I’m guessing it’s way to early smh. I honestly don’t know what the hell this means. It ain’t a plus sign smh. I’ll try again in the morning like I said before


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> @Bevziibubble
> Why do I feel I can see something on that Frer hon.
> I'm if it's not what u want hon but I'm secretly hoping you are pregnant be awesome to see you pregnant. Esp after being the number 1 most supportive person on baby and bump hehe <3

Aww thank you! Hopefully I get an outcome soon! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

This is my latest. I think it is negative especially since the FRER is negative which is much more sensitive


----------



## realbeauty86

Bevziibubble said:


> This is my latest. I think it is negative especially since the FRER is negative which is much more sensitive
> 
> View attachment 1094320

Hope it changes for both of us


----------



## motherofboys

I feel like your test is doing that really mean thing of having a visible test line Bev :( I swear I can see where it should be


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Suggerhoney said:


> @MinnieMcMoose
> I can see it hon and I didn't even have to zoom in.
> I really hope this is the start of ure BFP[-o&lt;
> 
> @Bevziibubble
> Why do I feel I can see something on that Frer hon.
> I'm if it's not what u want hon but I'm secretly hoping you are pregnant be awesome to see you pregnant. Esp after being the number 1 most supportive person on baby and bump hehe <3
> 
> 
> @shaescott
> 
> Ah hon I am so sorry for the BFN I was really hopeful for you.
> Hoping :witch: stays away and u pull a BFP in the next day or so[-o&lt;
> 
> @Sarah Pearce
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed so much that this is just implantation [-o&lt;
> 
> @wannanewbaby
> 8dpo is very early for a BFP hon I know some womon get lines as early as 8dpo.
> I tested at 8dpo and got a stark white :bfn:.
> 
> Didn't test at 9dpo I was sulking and thought I was out because of the lack of symptoms.
> Wasn't gonna test at 10dpo but just decided to fully expecting another BFN, but I got faint lines.
> 
> Still plenty of time for you yet hon:dust:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> This group is huge I can't keep up LOL.
> So my apologies for anybody I miss out.
> 
> Just note I am rooting for ALL of you on here.
> It's so good that this group is so active.
> Hope to see more BFPs on here soon[-o&lt;

@Suggerhoney I really think it a chemical even tina does


----------



## Bevziibubble

motherofboys said:


> I feel like your test is doing that really mean thing of having a visible test line Bev :( I swear I can see where it should be

Yeah, I think that's what it is!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Sarah Pearce what does your most recent test look like. Is hcg going up?:hug:


----------



## motherofboys

I really hope its not a chemical Sarah

Bev, sending you hugs. How do you feel? I know it wasn't something you planned for but it does put that idea in your head. Do you think it's something Terry would discuss?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sarah Pearce said:


> @Reiko_ctu
> 
> View attachment 1094307
> View attachment 1094308

Oh hun I’m so sorry. That’s quite a bit of blood. I know there definitely can be bleeding like that with a healthy pregnancy but it’s still scary. I would keep testing and see what your lines do. Wishing the best xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I really really hope it's not a Chemical either @Sarah Pearce :cry:

Praying its implantation [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Sarah Pearce

MrsKatie said:


> @Sarah Pearce what are your test lines like today? Have they changed at all- gotten lighter or darker? And the bleeding has stopped? With my loss the bleeding definitely did not stop once it started :( Like a very heavy period. Can you get Hcg levels taken?

@MrsKatie I will be testing again soon to see what happens but the bleeding is light not heavy i haven't got any pains etc and I am in the UK they Don't do bloods here for your hcg


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Suggerhoney said:


> I really really hope it's not a Chemical either @Sarah Pearce :cry:
> 
> Praying its implantation [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

@Suggerhoney just going to have to wait and see


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh hun I’m so sorry. That’s quite a bit of blood. I know there definitely can be bleeding like that with a healthy pregnancy but it’s still scary. I would keep testing and see what your lines do. Wishing the best xx

@Reiko_ctu thank you hun I will be testing again soon


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sarah Pearce said:


> @MrsKatie I will be testing again soon to see what happens but the bleeding is light not heavy i haven't got any pains etc and I am in the UK they Don't do bloods here for your hcg

Hi hun just wanted to say I hope it’s not a chemical and fingers crossed you keep getting darker lines. Big hugs it’s such an emotional roller coaster isn’t it :(


----------



## Sarah Pearce

ShanandBoc said:


> Hi hun just wanted to say I hope it’s not a chemical and fingers crossed you keep getting darker lines. Big hugs it’s such an emotional roller coaster isn’t it :(

@ShanandBoc I will be testing again soon me and my husband have been trying over a year and I going to be deves


ShanandBoc said:


> Hi hun just wanted to say I hope it’s not a chemical and fingers crossed you keep getting darker lines. Big hugs it’s such an emotional roller coaster isn’t it :(

@ShanandBoc I will be testing again soon me and my husband have been trying over a year and I am going to be so devastated if this end as if it does then I won't be trying again


----------



## Bevziibubble

motherofboys said:


> I really hope its not a chemical Sarah
> 
> Bev, sending you hugs. How do you feel? I know it wasn't something you planned for but it does put that idea in your head. Do you think it's something Terry would discuss?


 I feel broody sometimes but my kids are so demanding I really feel that I wouldn't be able to cope with another one! He wouldn't want to ttc for a third, but has always said if it did accidentally happen then he'd never regret having a third ❤️


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Sarah Pearce hope baby is ok. 

I posted this in a separate thread in this tww forum, but figured I’d post here too....

So about 12/13dpo. When I tested this morning I didnt look closely because it looked bfn and I was disappointed. Now looking at it a few hours later I see a faint shadow on todays Pregmate. Yesterdays is blank. Am I grasping at straws? Ive had mild cramping yesterday and today, on cd 29, I usually have 28/29 day cycles. Had a huge glob of cm earlier. (Top 2 yesterday, bottom 2 today) Only weird thing is my right nip was super sensitive a couple days back and now both are ever so tender. I neeeeever get nip pain.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @Sarah Pearce hope baby is ok.
> 
> I posted this in a separate thread in this tww forum, but figured I’d post here too....
> 
> So about 12/13dpo. When I tested this morning I didnt look closely because it looked bfn and I was disappointed. Now looking at it a few hours later I see a faint shadow on todays Pregmate. Yesterdays is blank. Am I grasping at straws? Ive had mild cramping yesterday and today, on cd 29, I usually have 28/29 day cycles. Had a huge glob of cm earlier. (Top 2 yesterday, bottom 2 today) Only weird thing is my right nip was super sensitive a couple days back and now both are ever so tender. I neeeeever get nip pain.
> 
> View attachment 1094327

@Rach87 thank you hun


----------



## ShanandBoc

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @Sarah Pearce hope baby is ok.
> 
> I posted this in a separate thread in this tww forum, but figured I’d post here too....
> 
> So about 12/13dpo. When I tested this morning I didnt look closely because it looked bfn and I was disappointed. Now looking at it a few hours later I see a faint shadow on todays Pregmate. Yesterdays is blank. Am I grasping at straws? Ive had mild cramping yesterday and today, on cd 29, I usually have 28/29 day cycles. Had a huge glob of cm earlier. (Top 2 yesterday, bottom 2 today) Only weird thing is my right nip was super sensitive a couple days back and now both are ever so tender. I neeeeever get nip pain.
> 
> View attachment 1094327

I don’t think I can see anything sorry but I have morning eyes as I just woke up

I had all the symptoms last month - including nipple pain and intense shooting pains in my breasts and I wasn’t pregnant so I’m not symptom watching this month because I was so convinced I was pregnant and was so let down when I wasn’t. 

That being said breast pain is considered one of the very earliest signs so hopefully it is for you!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sarah Pearce said:


> @ShanandBoc I will be testing again soon me and my husband have been trying over a year and I going to be deves
> 
> @ShanandBoc I will be testing again soon me and my husband have been trying over a year and I am going to be so devastated if this end as if it does then I won't be trying again

<3 I’m so sorry. Praying you have some good news for us all xxx


----------



## Jessie1229

Lottielouf said:


> @Sarah Pearce hopefully that’s just implantation bleeding!
> 
> I’m 8dpo and I don’t feel anything so far really...no sore boobs like usual just a bit of sensitivity...skins cleared up...had a few very mild cramps today but I mean very mild.
> 
> I have tests coming tomorrow so I might do a frer and see what’s what but the lack of symptoms are bumming me out a bit :shrug:
> 
> Anyone else have hardly any symptoms that lead to BFP? AF is due Saturday and I’m hoping for a BFP before OH is drafted away for ages again!

On my daughter I had no symptoms leading up to BFP. I hope you get your BFP this cycle 

can I ask if any of you ladies if It is a good sign if my nipples are purple? My boobs have been hurting since few days after ovulation and Tuesday last week I got spotting it was bright pink with bit of red then tiniest bit of brown the Wednesday morning and nothing since.. I’m so confused with the test my eyes are playing tricks on me I think ‍♀️


----------



## motherofboys

Bevziibubble said:


> I feel broody sometimes but my kids are so demanding I really feel that I wouldn't be able to cope with another one! He wouldn't want to ttc for a third, but has always said if it did accidentally happen then he'd never regret having a third ❤️

All reasonable concerns. Hopefully you'll have a sure answer to whether or not you are soon. Limbo is horrible


----------



## Jessie1229

Ladies can I have a bit of advise please so I am currently 10dpo and I’m pretty sure I could see a faint line on a few of the tests I’ve taken but I don’t know if it’s my eyes playing tricks. I spotted bright pink/red blood on Tuesday just gone and then the tiniest bit of brown discharge on Wednesday morning and nothing since. I also have very dark purple nipples and the boobs are very sore to touch, the backs at me too but I don’t know if that’s with work or related to this. Does it look like a good sign of a BFP coming up? Or am I just overthinking it..


----------



## J_and_D

@Sarah Pearce yay! I'm so glad to see your bpf!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Well ladies just an update i have just done some pregnancy tests and there is nothing on them so this means I have had a chemical pregnancy :(


----------



## J_and_D

Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies just an update i have just done some pregnancy tests and there is nothing on them so this means I have had a chemical pregnancy :(

I'm so sorry.. I sent out my 1st message as I was catching up on the feed. Are you OK?

AFM ... CD25 and still haven't ovulated. Feeling out without even having a chance to try :(


----------



## Sarah Pearce

J_and_D said:


> I'm so sorry.. I sent out my 1st message as I was catching up on the feed. Are you OK?
> 
> AFM ... CD25 and still haven't ovulated. Feeling out without even having a chance to try :(

@J_and_D just upset


----------



## J_and_D

@Sarah Pearce understandably :(


----------



## Teafor2

Just joining now... good luck everyone. So sorry @Sarah Pearce :( 

I had to step away from thinking about ttc this month after my second chemical. In January I had one at 14 dpo which honestly didn’t bother me much. I was just happy that after over a year and a half of trying I had finally gotten something other than a bfn. 

This month I had another chemical at 4 weeks +6 days. I had just started getting morning sickness and it was the first time in my life I actually felt pregnant. That one really did me in emotionally. I thought I was going to need a break from ttc. Still very weepy on and off, but now that the bleeding has really slowed down I’m ready to try again. 

I’ve heard that after a chemical you’re often more fertile, so hopefully after two in a row I’ll be able to get pregnant again this month. Now just waiting for the bleeding to stop and ovulation signs to show. Not sure on my testing date yet as it will depend on when ovulation happens. 

Hopefully we’ll get loads of bfps this month!


----------



## shaescott

@Sarah Pearce I’m so sorry :(


I’m super frustrated with waiting, I just want to fast forward to Wednesday which is when AF should arrive. I just want a definitive answer. Me being so frustrated and upset over it probably means AF is on the way, though, I usually get weepy right before AF and while I’m not crying, I feel like I could. I normally have some spotting a day before AF starts so I may have an answer on Tuesday from that. We’ll see. I know it’s possible to get bfn’s until like 15dpo and still get a bfp but it’s not terribly common I don’t think, so I’m torn between holding onto what’s likely false hope and just telling myself it’s not going to happen this cycle and might as well give up/move on.


----------



## Rach87

Oh no so sorry @Sarah Pearce :(


----------



## Sarah Pearce

shaescott said:


> @Sarah Pearce I’m so sorry :(
> 
> 
> I’m super frustrated with waiting, I just want to fast forward to Wednesday which is when AF should arrive. I just want a definitive answer. Me being so frustrated and upset over it probably means AF is on the way, though, I usually get weepy right before AF and while I’m not crying, I feel like I could. I normally have some spotting a day before AF starts so I may have an answer on Tuesday from that. We’ll see. I know it’s possible to get bfn’s until like 15dpo and still get a bfp but it’s not terribly common I don’t think, so I’m torn between holding onto what’s likely false hope and just telling myself it’s not going to happen this cycle and might as well give up/move on.

@shaescott thanks for your support


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Rach87 said:


> Oh no so sorry @Sarah Pearce :(

@Rach87 thanks for your support the bleeding is dark red in colour I have no pain etc


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Teafor2 said:


> Just joining now... good luck everyone. So sorry @Sarah Pearce :(
> 
> I had to step away from thinking about ttc this month after my second chemical. In January I had one at 14 dpo which honestly didn’t bother me much. I was just happy that after over a year and a half of trying I had finally gotten something other than a bfn.
> 
> This month I had another chemical at 4 weeks +6 days. I had just started getting morning sickness and it was the first time in my life I actually felt pregnant. That one really did me in emotionally. I thought I was going to need a break from ttc. Still very weepy on and off, but now that the bleeding has really slowed down I’m ready to try again.
> 
> I’ve heard that after a chemical you’re often more fertile, so hopefully after two in a row I’ll be able to get pregnant again this month. Now just waiting for the bleeding to stop and ovulation signs to show. Not sure on my testing date yet as it will depend on when ovulation happens.
> 
> Hopefully we’ll get loads of bfps this month!

@Teafor2 thank you so much I am really heartbroken


----------



## BabyBrain80

So sorry @Sarah Pearce :hugs:

@J_and_D when did you start using your opks? I know you've had a couple of dodgy cycles like me right? I've just had a positive a couple of days ago on CD8 which was very unusual. Do you think it could have been a bit earlier and you missed it? 
I've had other ovulation signs and my temp did go up a bit, so waiting to see if it stays up, or I end up with multiple surges again.
Hope you end up with a good surprise x


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Suggerhoney said:


> @PinkCupcakes
> Was just thinking about you.
> Really hope those lines get darker for you hon.
> How are you feeling?

I still keep having the weird heavy feeling a mild pinching. I’m also exhausted, peeing a lot, increased sense of smell, lower backache, and headache!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @Sarah Pearce hope baby is ok.
> 
> I posted this in a separate thread in this tww forum, but figured I’d post here too....
> 
> So about 12/13dpo. When I tested this morning I didnt look closely because it looked bfn and I was disappointed. Now looking at it a few hours later I see a faint shadow on todays Pregmate. Yesterdays is blank. Am I grasping at straws? Ive had mild cramping yesterday and today, on cd 29, I usually have 28/29 day cycles. Had a huge glob of cm earlier. (Top 2 yesterday, bottom 2 today) Only weird thing is my right nip was super sensitive a couple days back and now both are ever so tender. I neeeeever get nip pain.
> 
> View attachment 1094327

Ahh shoot I’d really hope to see a more clear line for 12dpo! But I mean I was still taking tests last month at 14 dpo because there’s always a chance. 

However generally in my experience if i do see a faint line that’s not line-eye, it turns into a BFP within a day... so I think you’ll see a line in 24 hrs if it’s something! That’s kind of an obvious thing to say I guess lol! Buttt also, you didn’t get a clear BFP till late with one of your kiddos right? So maybe it’s similar? Or am I remembering that wrong?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies just an update i have just done some pregnancy tests and there is nothing on them so this means I have had a chemical pregnancy :(

So incredibly sorry hun. So many of us having those these past few months. It’s heartbreaking.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Teafor2 I'm so sorry!! I really believe in the extra fertile thing so definitely try this month and I think you’ll get a sticky bean.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I had 2 days of small amounts of ewcm and now nothing on O day :(. Not great chances of conceiving without :(


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Reiko_ctu said:


> So incredibly sorry hun. So many of us having those these past few months. It’s heartbreaking.

@Reiko_ctu its life


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

@Sarah Pearce so sorry hun, I had everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Sarah Pearce

MinnieMcMoose said:


> @Sarah Pearce so sorry hun, I had everything crossed for you :hugs:

@MinnieMcMoose thank you so much I will try again and hopefully next time it will stay


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Sarah Pearce Im so sorry. It’s terrible. :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies just an update i have just done some pregnancy tests and there is nothing on them so this means I have had a chemical pregnancy :(

Im so so sorry sweetheart i really feel for you. Take care of yourself and we are all here if you need <3


----------



## Sarah Pearce

ShanandBoc said:


> Im so so sorry sweetheart i really feel for you. Take care of yourself and we are all here if you need <3

@ShanandBoc thank you so much


----------



## Sarah Pearce

LuvallmyH said:


> @Sarah Pearce Im so sorry. It’s terrible. :hugs:

@LuvallmyH thank you all you ladies are so supportive and I am so glad @Suggerhoney recommend baby and bump to me


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sarah Pearce said:


> @LuvallmyH thank you all you ladies are so supportive and I am so glad @Suggerhoney recommend baby and bump to me

Seriously. There is no other like it. We will give it to you straight, and support you through anything!


----------



## Tasha36089

@Sarah Pearce im so so sorry. Lots of us have been through the same thing and it’s heartbreaking. Hope you’re ok.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So my evening tests are still there also, getting fainter but there! I really hope it gets darker ugghhh


----------



## Tasha36089

Advice needed ladies. I’ve never used opk’s before but got some ready to use this month but then we fell ill with COVID so never got the chance to use properly. Anyway, according to the app I use yesterday was O day. I took an opk on Friday night and the test line was as dark as the control and then Saturday evening it was slightly lighter. Does this mean I will have ovulated on Saturday? My cm has confused me too. Had ewcm on Monday, Tuesday and it’s been more creamy since. We bd’d Monday, Friday and tonight. Does my timing seem ok?


----------



## realbeauty86

Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies just an update i have just done some pregnancy tests and there is nothing on them so this means I have had a chemical pregnancy :(

So so sorry you have to go thru that. Praying it sticks with upcoming O. 

sooo... question. All you ladies have been here a while or doing this for a while. What’s a good dpo to take a test and see something positive if it is???


----------



## J_and_D

BabyBrain80 said:


> So sorry @Sarah Pearce :hugs:
> 
> @J_and_D when did you start using your opks? I know you've had a couple of dodgy cycles like me right? I've just had a positive a couple of days ago on CD8 which was very unusual. Do you think it could have been a bit earlier and you missed it?
> I've had other ovulation signs and my temp did go up a bit, so waiting to see if it stays up, or I end up with multiple surges again.
> Hope you end up with a good surprise x

I've been having issues with my LP being only 10 days. Which means if AF doesn't show tomorrow, then I didn't miss it with the opks. But now that u mention it....I did have a crazy cycle several months back that AF was almost 2 weeks late..... I wonder if this is the same situation happening again


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes said:


> So my evening tests are still there also, getting fainter but there! I really hope it gets darker ugghhh
> 
> View attachment 1094329

I can’t tell you how much I am rooting for you. :dust:I can’t wait to see those lines get darker again!


----------



## LuvallmyH

@sallyhansen76 just mark me for af. She will be here Wednesday. Whatever lines I had are gone.


----------



## FTale

@Sarah Pearce:sad1: my heart goes out to you Hugs.


----------



## FTale

realbeauty86 said:


> So so sorry you have to go thru that. Praying it sticks with upcoming O.
> 
> sooo... question. All you ladies have been here a while or doing this for a while. What’s a good dpo to take a test and see something positive if it is???

Would say 11dpo and on. Depending on sensitivity of test but 11dpo is when I hope to see something on a cheapie. Fx


----------



## shaescott

Pretty sure I saw the tiniest speck of blood in my CM just now, so AF is likely on the way for me :(


----------



## realbeauty86

FTale said:


> Would say 11dpo and on. Depending on sensitivity of test but 11dpo is when I hope to see something on a cheapie. Fx

Ok. I’m gonna wait til 12dpo. I have cheapies and a first response. Thaaaanks!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> So my evening tests are still there also, getting fainter but there! I really hope it gets darker ugghhh
> 
> View attachment 1094329

How many dpt are you now pink?? So hoping those lines darken up :D


----------



## J_and_D

PinkCupcakes said:


> So my evening tests are still there also, getting fainter but there! I really hope it gets darker ugghhh
> 
> View attachment 1094329

Fx for you!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks everyone! I’m currently 9dpt8dpiui, I’m nervous and really hope the IUI worked.


----------



## shaescott

I’m officially spotting, so it looks like :witch: is arriving :( it wasn’t good timing anyway, so I’m sure it’s for the best. I was just hoping a BFP would happen anyway.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

shaescott said:


> I’m officially spotting, so it looks like :witch: is arriving :( it wasn’t good timing anyway, so I’m sure it’s for the best. I was just hoping a BFP would happen anyway.

Sorry!! Honestly there's very few BFPs happen in *perfect* timing... we make it work and it still brings so much happiness even in the inconvenient times :) I really hope you get your BFP when the time is just right :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 did you POAS anymore today? I guess it's midnight where you are!


----------



## J_and_D

Someone had posted this in another group and I wanted to share it here...

For those who need encouragement:

Everytime AF shows up don't think of it as a loss to you but as a gain for your baby! Our babies are destined to come when the world needs them most, it is our duties as mamas to ensure that we will be ready both physically and emotionally for when their journey begins!

You're worthy!
You're loved!
You're baby is coming at his/her time!


----------



## Mum42crazy

@Sarah Pearce congratulations!


----------



## Mum42crazy

I am sorry @Sarah Pearce I was catching up, I am so sorry!


----------



## Mum42crazy

I am stressing out, I always get lines on my OPK but from 9cd they start to get darker, this month i started them from 7dpo and it was light then 8cd a bit darker but 9dpo faint again and 10 dpo back to a really faint line, I haven't tested today yet but I have a feeling something is wrong, no CM really, feeling im out before I even get to start.

Finger crossed for all those testing!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies just an update i have just done some pregnancy tests and there is nothing on them so this means I have had a chemical pregnancy :(



 I'm so sorry :( Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

FMU


----------



## J_and_D

Mum42crazy said:


> I am stressing out, I always get lines on my OPK but from 9cd they start to get darker, this month i started them from 7dpo and it was light then 8cd a bit darker but 9dpo faint again and 10 dpo back to a really faint line, I haven't tested today yet but I have a feeling something is wrong, no CM really, feeling im out before I even get to start.
> 
> Finger crossed for all those testing!

I definitely know the feeling.... I'm on CD25 and still haven't gotten a positive...


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Reiko_ctu Sorry you guys had a fight, did you end up making up and getting a BD in? I’m sure your timing will be fine.
> 
> @loeylo sorry hun. Xxx
> 
> @Deethehippy Glad to have you here. Would you like me to add a specific date to the front page?
> 
> @J_and_D hopefully O will be here soon.
> 
> @Jessie1229 I can kind of see something. Hope it gets darker for you
> 
> @Sarah Pearce Wow our first BFP!!! Congratulations beautiful lines!! Can i update the front page?
> 
> @Tasha36089 glad you are well from COVID now. Good luck this cycle!
> 
> @AlwaysTheAunt 3 days before O is still good ;) Fingers crossed. BUT i love the idea of 3 generations on the same day! VEry cool!
> 
> @shaescott Sorry for the bfn, there is still a chance. Xxx
> 
> @MinnieMcMoose I see what you are seeing! Fingers crossed it gets darker for you!
> 
> @Bevziibubble I dont see anything on the FRER. :hugs: I hope the end result is whatever you would like it to be -xxx-
> 
> @wannanewbaby 8dpo is still early. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Just a quick update from me, sorry haven't been as active as I normally am. Feel guilty as not as present in this thread as I would like to be.
> It's been one of those weeks. The kind where you feel like you've been hit by a bus...no...freight train?
> A quick recap - Monday announced my engagement which caused a huge family row. Mostly because they were arguing over who knew first (uhhh)
> Tuesday I was offered a management position that starts MONDAY. Huge responsibility but also an hour drive from my house. MEaning family life schedule needed some rearranging and quick
> Wednesday my grandfather passed away. Which is taking me for a heck of a spin. MY grandmother is not taking it well after 61 years of happy marriage. So I'm doing my best to take care of her in this damned time of COVID alongside my mom.
> Thursday and Friday at work were extremely occupied as I have to prepare new employees to take my place. All last minute.
> Friday was ovulation day....lol
> 
> So currently 2 dpo and my head feels completely full. lol I am here checking in I promise I am sending truck loads of baby dust to everyone! xxx

That is a shitty week! Sorry about your grandfather :hugs:


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

@Sarah Pearce so sorry hun :( hoping you are extra fertile next round has a sticky bean x


----------



## Teafor2

Bevziibubble said:


> FMU
> View attachment 1094330

I can’t see anything on it. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Teafor2 said:


> I can’t see anything on it. How many dpo are you now?


 I've no idea. My cycles are longer than average but AF should have been here by now. I have all the symptoms and cramping for days now but no AF :confused:


----------



## Lottielouf

@Sarah Pearce so sorry lovely :sad1:

@Jessie1229 i think that sounds promising! Especially since you haven’t had more spotting etc...not sure about the nipples though, are they painful? My nipples were sore throughout my whole last 2 pregnancies and really dark in colour but not purple...still could be a sign though xx


----------



## Lottielouf

9dpo today and resisting the urge to test!!

I have slightly sore boobs round the sides and I woke up with a sore throat this morning which happens pretty often anyway so not a symptom I don’t think. Boobs are usually killing me by now so I remain optimistic! I’m also very windy!:shy: I keep getting cramps but they turn out to just be wind cramps and it’s not even like I’ve eaten anything that would cause them :shrug: so yeah...not much going on still! Also skin is still clear as a whistle which is not the norm! :headspin: 

I definitely don’t feel pregnant though....a few months back I had a cycle where I didn’t get any boob soreness or even PMS symptoms so I’m hoping it’s not another one of those because it was just confusing tbh:huh:


----------



## Teafor2

Bevziibubble said:


> I've no idea. My cycles are longer than average but AF should have been here by now. I have all the symptoms and cramping for days now but no AF :confused:

I hope you get the results you want!


----------



## Lottielouf

Actually one thing I have been experiencing this time (not sure if it’s relevant) I am ALWAYS clearing my throat! I always feel like I have stuff stuck there and it’s been like that for almost a week now! Anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## Mum42crazy

Bevziibubble said:


> I've no idea. My cycles are longer than average but AF should have been here by now. I have all the symptoms and cramping for days now but no AF :confused:

I don't see a line, how strange I hope a line shows up or AF, not sure if you wanted to fall so not sure what way to cheer for you. But we will be here whatever you want.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So my little stress this morning might have been for nothing, getting some type of CM now and my opk is darker than yesterday ( on my app is is saying high but its 17 which is the low end ) but no where near where is normally is, maybe I will get a quick surge. anyway gonna dtd tonight and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Jessie1229

Lottielouf said:


> @Sarah Pearce so sorry lovely :sad1:
> 
> @Jessie1229 i think that sounds promising! Especially since you haven’t had more spotting etc...not sure about the nipples though, are they painful? My nipples were sore throughout my whole last 2 pregnancies and really dark in colour but not purple...still could be a sign though xx

yeah my boobs are like rocks‍♀️ Any movement it’s hurting.. mine were purple the last time on my daughter but I don’t know I feel like af is just gonna come this week, not very hopeful


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum42crazy said:


> I don't see a line, how strange I hope a line shows up or AF, not sure if you wanted to fall so not sure what way to cheer for you. But we will be here whatever you want.


 thanks. I would rather it be negative but want an outcome either way for this missing AF! :laugh2:


----------



## Deethehippy

Sarah Pearce - I'm so very sorry..I really hoped for you! Sending huge hugs and I hope that you don't give up :hugs:

Bev - sometimes stress can hold off AF..try not to worry and I am sure she will arrive soon :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sarah - im so sorry :(

Im 9 dpo today tested again and looks to be bfn but it was only a 4 hour hold my kids woke me multiple times so couldn't hold long. This was the first test I used out of my new box of pregmates and its ALOT smaller than my old ones so that was disappointing. Testing tomorrow and if bfn again I'm done testing for the month the pre af spotting should show within a day or 2 of 10 dpo.


----------



## motherofboys

I'm so sorry Sarah


For those worrying about timing. Ds3 was conceived with sex 5 days before ovulation. We didn't manage to fit in another BD and was convinced I had missed my shot that month.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok been staring at this test all morning want some opinions (i hate they are smaller so hard to see)


----------



## wannanewbaby

One more


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh I see something in the second picture!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I got 1 .88 Walmart test i saved my urine so think I will try it


----------



## Sarah Pearce

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> @Sarah Pearce so sorry hun :( hoping you are extra fertile next round has a sticky bean x

@AlwaysTheAunt thank you hun I absolutely crushed


----------



## BabyBrain80

@wannanewbaby I can see something in the 2nd photo. Good luck with the other test x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Couldn't get to my other test my boyfriend put them in the safe last month cause I told him to. I did another pregmate with same urine but its been sitting out for almost 2 hours. Feel like today will be a multiple testing day lol


----------



## Mum42crazy

wannanewbaby said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 1094339

Something is catching my eye...goodluck and looking forward to the "many"test.... love it !


----------



## Deethehippy

Wannanewbaby - something is catching my eye on your tests. Good luck for further testing! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Both dried with lines. All I can do is wait and see now bf will come home on lunch break and I will try to get my Walmart test then lol. Currently trying to hold my urine as long as possible.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dried pic


----------



## PinkCupcakes

10dpt9dpiui today and I swear the test looks very very slightly darker than yesterday’s


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> I am stressing out, I always get lines on my OPK but from 9cd they start to get darker, this month i started them from 7dpo and it was light then 8cd a bit darker but 9dpo faint again and 10 dpo back to a really faint line, I haven't tested today yet but I have a feeling something is wrong, no CM really, feeling im out before I even get to start.
> 
> Finger crossed for all those testing!

So sorry hun. My OPKs didn’t go as planned this month either and my Cm sucks big time. So stressful feeling out before we’re even in the tww :(. If I manage to get pregnant with this cm it’ll be a blooming miracle honestly...


----------



## wannanewbaby

PinkCupcakes said:


> 10dpt9dpiui today and I swear the test looks very very slightly darker than yesterday’s
> 
> View attachment 1094348


I think it might be a hair darker. Be warned my new pregmates that came in are much smaller than those. I loved how wide those test were and the new ones I got are not that wide anymore.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

wannanewbaby said:


> I think it might be a hair darker. Be warned my new pregmates that came in are much smaller than those. I loved how wide those test were and the new ones I got are not that wide anymore.

Oh no! So they changed the width of them now?! Ugh! I hate the thin tests


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> 10dpt9dpiui today and I swear the test looks very very slightly darker than yesterday’s
> 
> View attachment 1094348
> View attachment 1094349

It does!!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here’s another more clear photo


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Reiko_ctu said:


> It does!!!!

Ahh I really hope it gets even darker! I’m nervous! Normally the trigger is gone by day 10 for me


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok ladies, my opk was positive 2 days ago and yesterday... so I assumed I ovulated yesterday. But this morning no temp rise?

todays opk is strong but deffo negative now. So... I’m ovulating today I guess? Maybe it was early this morning but hasn’t affected my temp yet? Anyways I will bd one more time tonight and tomorrow hopefully I see a good shift.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Ahh I really hope it gets even darker! I’m nervous! Normally the trigger is gone by day 10 for me

Yeah girl I think you’ve had success this month... FXd!!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah girl I think you’ve had success this month... FXd!!!!

Ah thanks I really hope it’s real, I want to get a FRER but I’m afraid of BFN lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

PinkCupcakes said:


> Here’s another more clear photo
> 
> View attachment 1094350

That definitely looks darker today. Fx for Tom's.


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu yes last night I did a frer - bfn, just now a cheapie-bfn. Cd30, just waiting for af to show now. :/
- for you - not sure about temp rises and charting - Ive only done it halfheartedly a few times. Lol Next cycle though I will be temping - or at least attempting to. 

Talked to my rheum today - she told me to start a baby aspirin to see if that helps a baby stick. She’s such a sweetheart, got teary eyed when I told her I had two chemicals in a row.


----------



## Rach87

@PinkCupcakes I think it might be!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hi ladies me again I got my bfp on Friday night I was 3 weeks and 6 days but sadly I started bleeding yesterday and it has ended In a chemical pregnancy which I am absolutely devastated about I really don't know if I want to try again as I can't keep going through this. Can any of you ladies help if I was to start again when would be the best time?


----------



## atx614

@PinkCupcakes it looks darker to me too. Fxd

@wannanewbaby i can see a VVF on the dried ones. My pregmate always took forever to dry! That’s sad their tests are skinny now. Fxd for your Walmart test!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ah thanks ladies! I want to do a FRER so bad but I’m so afraid of it being pos then fading. I’m afraid of it still being the trigger


----------



## Rach87

@Sarah Pearce you can try again right away. You were early enough there shouldnt be anything retained. As long as youre ok mentally theres no need to wait. I got pregnant with my son less than 3 weeks after a chemical (4+4). If you opk start right after af bc you may ovulate earlier.


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - the line today does look good but tests can have varying amounts of dyes so keep testing!. Maybe see what tomorrow’s line is like and do a FRER tomorrow but then I’m not a big fan of FRER’s anyway. Good luck!


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Rach87 said:


> @Sarah Pearce you can try again right away. You were early enough there shouldnt be anything retained. As long as youre ok mentally theres no need to wait. I got pregnant with my son less than 3 weeks after a chemical (4+4). If you opk start right after af bc you may ovulate earlier.

@Rach87 thank you for your support


----------



## Teafor2

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hi ladies me again I got my bfp on Friday night I was 3 weeks and 6 days but sadly I started bleeding yesterday and it has ended In a chemical pregnancy which I am absolutely devastated about I really don't know if I want to try again as I can't keep going through this. Can any of you ladies help if I was to start again when would be the best time?

I just had a chemical at 4 +6 weeks and they told me I can try again right away. The first few days of bleeding I felt like there was no way I’d be emotionally ready to try right away, but now that the bleeding has stopped and my hormones have levelled off I feel ready to try again. See how you feel in a couple days. There’s no reason to make a decision right away. :hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

@PinkCupcakes I do think it may look a bit darker!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Teafor2 said:


> @PinkCupcakes I do think it may look a bit darker!

Ah thank you! I’m nervous and really hope it is! I want to do a FRER so bad but I’m scared to lol


----------



## Teafor2

PinkCupcakes said:


> Ah thank you! I’m nervous and really hope it is! I want to do a FRER so bad but I’m scared to lol

If I were you I’d try to wait 2 days and then try to test. Good luck!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sarah Pearce said:


> @Rach87 thank you for your support

I had one in dec and my cycles didn't skip a beat they immediately went back to normal and we have continued trying with no break. I know how hard it is though such a Rollercoaster of emotions in such a short time.


----------



## wannanewbaby

atx614 said:


> @PinkCupcakes it looks darker to me too. Fxd
> 
> @wannanewbaby i can see a VVF on the dried ones. My pregmate always took forever to dry! That’s sad their tests are skinny now. Fxd for your Walmart test!!

 I hate they have changed them cause now I question what else they changed. My old ones never dried with Evans. I did a 3rd test with 4 hour hold and no evap. Just gonna use 2 different brands with fmu and see what happens.


----------



## Lottielouf

My frers came today...but they’re not the early result ones they’re the crappy rapid result tests:brat:
I have some 25miu cheapies that came today also and some 10miu cheapies coming tomorrow so I will prob POS tomorrow morning and hope for the best...I’ll be 10dpo.

bloated to heck tonight but I’m pretty sure that’s down to me eating like a pig today :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for when you test :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies

Was just catching up on the thread. 

My heart really goes out to @Sarah Pearce so horrible and devastating. 
:cry:


----------



## Lottielouf

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Was just catching up on the thread.
> 
> My heart really goes out to @Sarah Pearce so horrible and devastating.
> :cry:

 @Suggerhoney you didn’t have any symptoms this time around did you? Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry this wasn't ure month @shaescott

@PinkCupcakes
Really hope this is it for you and ure tests get darker.

@wannanewbaby
I swear I see something on ure tests FX they get darker.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Jessie1229 said:


> I’m pretty sure I could see a faint line on a few of the tests

We wanna see these tests. ;) hopefully it is the start of a bfp!


Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies just an update i have just done some pregnancy tests and there is nothing on them

 my heart aches for you. I am soo sorry hun xxx



Teafor2 said:


> ’ve heard that after a chemical you’re often more fertile, so hopefully after two in a row I’ll be able to get pregnant again this month.

 I am so sorry hun. But yes, apaprently it does make you more fertile, or at least many women get a bfp right away after. xxx



Reiko_ctu said:


> I had 2 days of small amounts of ewcm and now nothing on O day

 Maybe Pre-seed could help next time? But I think you BD ing schedule will be just fine and you ll see a BFP this month!



LuvallmyH said:


> just mark me for af

 So sorry Luv xxx



shaescott said:


> I’m officially spotting, so it looks like :witch: is arriving

 Sorry hun. I had everything rooting for you.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Ah thanks I really hope it’s real, I want to get a FRER but I’m afraid of BFN lol

Ah I’d wait 2 more days for a frer to be sure xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lottielouf said:


> My frers came today...but they’re not the early result ones they’re the crappy rapid result tests:brat:
> I have some 25miu cheapies that came today also and some 10miu cheapies coming tomorrow so I will prob POS tomorrow morning and hope for the best...I’ll be 10dpo.
> 
> bloated to heck tonight but I’m pretty sure that’s down to me eating like a pig today :haha:

I ordered one of those on Amazon by mistake... useless unless your late for AF!! Was so annoyed!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu yes last night I did a frer - bfn, just now a cheapie-bfn. Cd30, just waiting for af to show now. :/
> - for you - not sure about temp rises and charting - Ive only done it halfheartedly a few times. Lol Next cycle though I will be temping - or at least attempting to.
> 
> Talked to my rheum today - she told me to start a baby aspirin to see if that helps a baby stick. She’s such a sweetheart, got teary eyed when I told her I had two chemicals in a row.

Oh that’s good about the baby aspirin advice! Did she say all month to take it? I’m feeling boo for no BFP for you this month :(. Was really excited for you. Hopefully this cycle will be it for both of us and we’ll be in the November due date group...


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh that’s good about the baby aspirin advice! Did she say all month to take it? I’m feeling boo for no BFP for you this month :(. Was really excited for you. Hopefully this cycle will be it for both of us and we’ll be in the November due date group...


Hi hon

I was advised to only take baby aspirin from BFP even faint BFP.
I started taking it with this baby at 10dpo when I got my very first lines.

I think taking it b4 BFP is not advised because it is a blood thinner and can thin lining.
But from BFP after implantation has already taken place helps the blood flow to placenta and can help reduce the risk of miscarriage.

But I've also been taking macca root and folate since the end of October after my 4th back to back chemical. So I don't if its a mixture of all these that helped this one stick or one or two of the things. 

I'm still a bag of nerves even tho I'm almost 7 weeks I'm so anxious and scared to see blood


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu Yes I would stay on it until about 28 weeks I think. Since Im high risk I see MFM right away and they evaluate me. Thankfully neither successful pregnancy had to be monitored by them - but they instructed me to take baby asa to prevent issues with baby and help placenta take root.
Really hoping were bump buddies, that would be amazing!! Stalking you next week for testing :haha:

@Suggerhoney I have lupus so my methods my be different than the norm. But when I saw mfm for my first she told me she thought asa would be advised in all pregnancies high risk or not soon. 81mg of aspirin is not enough of a blood thinner to really do anything drastic unless there are other medications or health reasons.


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies.. popping on to see how we are doing? Seeing af has arrived for some sending :hugs:but sending lots of baby luck for this cycle. 

have we got any testers happening? 

I’m hoping I’ll be coming into fertile week next week. Fingers crossed my cycle still 33days.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Feeling a little down... if I was in fact pregnant wouldn’t my test be darker by now? I know the line is still there but it’s not that dark :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu Yes I would stay on it until about 28 weeks I think. Since Im high risk I see MFM right away and they evaluate me. Thankfully neither successful pregnancy had to be monitored by them - but they instructed me to take baby asa to prevent issues with baby and help placenta take root.
> Really hoping were bump buddies, that would be amazing!! Stalking you next week for testing :haha:
> 
> @Suggerhoney I have lupus so my methods my be different than the norm. But when I saw mfm for my first she told me she thought asa would be advised in all pregnancies high risk or not soon. 81mg of aspirin is not enough of a blood thinner to really do anything drastic unless there are other medications or health reasons.


I take 75mg hon.
I actually am supposed to because I had a liver transplant back in 2011 and they had to put in a new liver and a valve. The baby aspirin is to keep my blood thin so I don't get a clot in the valve.
Naughty me kept forgetting to take it. Then I started taking it again In May last year after a chemical but sadly went on to have 2 more chemicals in June and July.
A few ladies that were having fertility treatment asked if I was taking baby aspirin and I said yes.
And then thats when I was told how it can thin the lining and that cud be the reason for my losses.
Then I was told not take it until BFP.

Strated taking it when I got my BFP in Oct but again that was another chemical so stopped it again an started the macca and folate.
Then started taking the aspirin again as advised by @wantingagirl from BFP.

So I'm not sure if it's a combination of the things I've been taking that's helped this one stick or the baby aspirin but I'm putting it down mainly to the macca.

I've been having spotting on and off, but from googling I read its common to have light spotting in pregnancy if ure on baby aspirin but it helps bloodfllow to the placenta. It also helps with any high blood pressure problems in late pregnancy.
I was going to stop taking it because of the spotting (it scares me when I see it) but was advised to carry on taking it so I'm just going to carry on.

My GP mentioned me taking it to after my 3rd loss.

With DD i was taking it everyday and she wasn't planed and she was absolutely fine.
Was a preemie 35+4 but that was because of pre eclampsia not the aspirin.

Hope ure having a lovely time in florida hon.
Is it warm there.
It's freezing here:cold:


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> Hi ladies.. popping on to see how we are doing? Seeing af has arrived for some sending :hugs:but sending lots of baby luck for this cycle.
> 
> have we got any testers happening?
> 
> I’m hoping I’ll be coming into fertile week next week. Fingers crossed my cycle still 33days.


Good luck this month Ciz hope this is ure BFP month. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> Feeling a little down... if I was in fact pregnant wouldn’t my test be darker by now? I know the line is still there but it’s not that dark :(


It's OK hon hopefully they will start getting darker in the next few days. 
We have a lady in our September group that had very faint lines for over a week they never got darker then around 17dpo they started going darker. 
FX so hard for you. I think everyone is rooting for you on here [-o&lt;


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck this month Ciz hope this is ure BFP month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK hon hopefully they will start getting darker in the next few days.
> We have a lady in our September group that had very faint lines for over a week they never got darker then around 17dpo they started going darker.
> FX so hard for you. I think everyone is rooting for you on here [-o&lt;

Haha thank you, I really hope this IUI worked. I’m so stressed and tired of trying but we want a baby so bad :(


----------



## Neversayno

PinkCupcakes said:


> Haha thank you, I really hope this IUI worked. I’m so stressed and tired of trying but we want a baby so bad :(

I’ve just jumped over from September due date group to obsess over some tests as I’ve had to stop poas! Your lines look amazing! Sure, definite progression. With your most recent you would definitely get a positive on a frer hun xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Haha thank you, I really hope this IUI worked. I’m so stressed and tired of trying but we want a baby so bad :(

I prayed for you sweety [-o&lt;


----------



## realbeauty86

Lottielouf said:


> My frers came today...but they’re not the early result ones they’re the crappy rapid result tests:brat:
> I have some 25miu cheapies that came today also and some 10miu cheapies coming tomorrow so I will prob POS tomorrow morning and hope for the best...I’ll be 10dpo.
> 
> bloated to heck tonight but I’m pretty sure that’s down to me eating like a pig today :haha:

It’s crazy because I never knew there was a difference. I tested with the clear blue rapid test and naturally got 2 bfn. I have a first response 6 days sooner before missed af but now I’m so nervous I don’t wanna test til 12dpo smh. Idk what to do. I’m 8dpo today. 6 days til my cycle is suppose to start


----------



## Rach87

Af showed. Onto next month.


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> Af showed. Onto next month.

Sorry af showed her ugly head. Hope you can enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## Rach87

PinkCupcakes said:


> Feeling a little down... if I was in fact pregnant wouldn’t my test be darker by now? I know the line is still there but it’s not that dark :(

not necessarily. You may not implant until 10-12dpo. I would wait a few more days before losing hope :)

@realbeauty86 thanks! At least I can have a margarita now lol. Looking forward to your tests in a couple days!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks everyone, it just seems like most ladies who do IUI get a positive at day 10dpiui and that would be tomorrow for me so I guess I’ll wait and see!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Neversayno said:


> I’ve just jumped over from September due date group to obsess over some tests as I’ve had to stop poas! Your lines look amazing! Sure, definite progression. With your most recent you would definitely get a positive on a frer hun xx

The bottom test is today’s, I’m testing out my trigger shot.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Rach87 said:


> Af showed. Onto next month.

Sorry af showed Rach. Enjoy an extra margarita now ;)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Rach87 said:


> Af showed. Onto next month.

Sorry hun! Fingers crossed next month is the one for you!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I caved and and did a FRER and there’s a clear line! Hers to get a photo of it! Is it still the trigger?!?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Anyone else around the same time as me? Im currently 2dpo and in for the longest 2 weeks ever i think lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

PinkCupcakes said:


> I caved and and did a FRER and there’s a clear line! Hers to get a photo of it! Is it still the trigger?!?
> 
> View attachment 1094368
> View attachment 1094369

Thats got pink to it, i can see it :D How many DPO?


----------



## realbeauty86

PinkCupcakes said:


> I caved and and did a FRER and there’s a clear line! Hers to get a photo of it! Is it still the trigger?!?
> 
> View attachment 1094368
> View attachment 1094369

I too can see it


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies, I’m 10dpt9dpiui and have been testing out the trigger, here’s more photos from this evening all three from this evening. I’m nervous what if it’s the trigger still?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Feeling a little down... if I was in fact pregnant wouldn’t my test be darker by now? I know the line is still there but it’s not that dark :(

Nope! Tests definitely go really light before getting darker!!! You’ll darken up soon, maybe 2 more days?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Af showed. Onto next month.

:(


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 sorry about af... enjoy the margaritas :) 

@PinkCupcakes cant wait to see your tests in two days... hopefully you will get a darker line then!


----------



## J_and_D

@PinkCupcakes I'm so eager for you...exciting! Fx!

AFM... CD26 and still no pos on opk... now I'm starting to wonder when and if AF will be showing up.. tomorrow? Next week? Next month? I reeeeaaally don't like the idea of not knowing when AF is suppose to come.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

PinkCupcakes said:


> I caved and and did a FRER and there’s a clear line! Hers to get a photo of it! Is it still the trigger?!?
> 
> View attachment 1094368
> View attachment 1094369

Definately see it! Only way to tell is test again in a few days (or tomorrow if you're a poas addict like me haha).
Best of luck!!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

ShanandBoc said:


> Anyone else around the same time as me? Im currently 2dpo and in for the longest 2 weeks ever i think lol

Im 3dpo today and already feels so slow! 

I've resorted to rewatching offspring to pass the time again! Man i love this show :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - hope the lines are even darker tomorrow!


----------



## GemmaG

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thanks ladies, I’m 10dpt9dpiui and have been testing out the trigger, here’s more photos from this evening all three from this evening. I’m nervous what if it’s the trigger still?
> 
> View attachment 1094370
> View attachment 1094371

Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow. I would be cautiously optimistic! What dose was your trigger x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> Af showed. Onto next month.


 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@PinkCupcakes Good luck!


----------



## Kez152

Hey everyone- I’ve been stalking this thread for a while and finally caught up with all comments.
I’m on my 6th cycle trying - af due the 13th. Took an internet cheapie this morning and there is a squinter of a line there- going to test tomorrow morning with a decent brand test - baby dust to all


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Kez152 said:


> Hey everyone- I’ve been stalking this thread for a while and finally caught up with all comments.
> I’m on my 6th cycle trying - af due the 13th. Took an internet cheapie this morning and there is a squinter of a line there- going to test tomorrow morning with a decent brand test - baby dust to all

Goodluck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Kez152 said:


> Hey everyone- I’ve been stalking this thread for a while and finally caught up with all comments.
> I’m on my 6th cycle trying - af due the 13th. Took an internet cheapie this morning and there is a squinter of a line there- going to test tomorrow morning with a decent brand test - baby dust to all


 Good luck :) ❤️


----------



## BabyBrain80

@PinkCupcakes got everything crossed for you! 

@Rach87 sorry about af :hugs:

@ShanandBoc it looks like I may be 3dpo today as it appears I've ovulated early. Good luck x

@J_and_D sorry you're stuck in this limbo :(

@Kez152 good luck with the next test, hope your line gets darker!

Good luck to those waiting to test, hope to see some BFP's very soon!

:dust:


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Keep us updated @PinkCupcakes, that test looks great!
I'm not technically out but still bfn at 13dpo, so just waiting for AF now. As per usual. 
Decided to take a little break from trying for now, until I've had the Covid vaccine, hopefully in the next few months.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Oh hon I'm so sorry about AF.
Hoping this new cycle will bring u ure BFP. 

@realbeauty86 
I always tested at 10dpo. 
I did test at 8dpo with this pregnancy and it was BFN but at 10dpo I got very faint lines. 10dpo seems to be my day. But every womon is different and it depends on implantation. 
Just test when u feel ready hon. 
Good luck 


@J_and_D 
Ahhhh what a nightmare. 
Sorry ure stuck in limbo hon. 
I hope u O soon. 

@ShanandBoc 
Normally in the the 2ww it wud drag and drag for me, we were trying for 11 cycles and in Jan I decided no temping or charging just OPKs. And when I was in the 2ww I pretended I wasn't. I kept telling myself I was at the start of my cycle waiting to O and the 2ww didn't drag in Jan. 
I know its a funny way of looking at it but it worked. Good luck hon hope the next few days go quickly. 

@BabyBrain80 
Really rooting for u sweety 

@PinkCupcakes 
Yes the frer looks great nice and pink. I really hope this is ure BFP hon. 
I think it is, can't wait for ure next tests 

@Kez152 
Hello welcome hon and good luck I hope those squinters get darker over the next few days.


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Suggerhoney how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Im 3dpo today and already feels so slow!
> 
> I've resorted to rewatching offspring to pass the time again! Man i love this show :)

I’m watching the new season of The Bachelor US. Love Offspring too maybe I should rewatch that as well. Are u Australian?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Kez152 said:


> Hey everyone- I’ve been stalking this thread for a while and finally caught up with all comments.
> I’m on my 6th cycle trying - af due the 13th. Took an internet cheapie this morning and there is a squinter of a line there- going to test tomorrow morning with a decent brand test - baby dust to all

ooo good luck. Post pics so we can squint too haha


----------



## Teafor2

I feel like I’m having ovulation pain today, but I’m only on CD 7?! Not sure if it’s actual ovulation or if it’s just some pinchy pain from my pregnancy loss still. I just stopped bleeding yesterday.


----------



## Suggerhoney

BabyBrain80 said:


> @Suggerhoney how are you feeling? Xx


I'm OK hon. I'm still anxious, I did have some more light spotting yesterday. Was pink but very light and only happened when I wiped after using the bathroom to pee.
It stopped after about half hour but I hate it when it happens it worries me.
I don't normally spot in pregnancy.

I am on 75mg baby aspirin and did a bit of googling and app that can cause spotting in pregnancy.
It still makes me worry tho.

My next ultrasound is on 19th Feb so just over a week away. I'm nervous about it tbh but praying all will be ok and at every ultrasound all will be ok and baby will be healthy.

I've always been anxious in the first tri and even the 2nd tri but I think I'm alot more anxious this time.

I do have symptoms now though
Sore boobs
Neasea
Headaches
Tiredness
Still no appetite
So hoping that's all good signs.

I really hope this is ure month sweetheart and u get ure take home rainbow baby [-o&lt;


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks so much @Suggerhoney , sorry you've got some worry but keep positive, your symptoms sound great and I will be stalking you looking for scan pics!! Very exciting. Xxx


----------



## Mum42crazy

Reiko_ctu said:


> So sorry hun. My OPKs didn’t go as planned this month either and my Cm sucks big time. So stressful feeling out before we’re even in the tww :(. If I manage to get pregnant with this cm it’ll be a blooming miracle honestly...

Well I have had a high LH result again this morning, I will test this afternoon again, but I am sure I am not going to ovulate tomorrow CD13 which has been the day since my miscarriage in October, before it was on CD14, so maybe it has just taken that amount of time to get back to this. My CM is so low I though it was ew yesterday but today its just about ew to be honest like you I don't feel it this month. We did the deed last night I will leave it tonight if I don't have positive but I will try again on Wednesday with hopefully a positive opk and a bit of cm...... the only thing is if I don't get a positive or more ew I won't even worry about the 2ww, I will see no point in it.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm OK hon. I'm still anxious, I did have some more light spotting yesterday. Was pink but very light and only happened when I wiped after using the bathroom to pee.
> It stopped after about half hour but I hate it when it happens it worries me.
> I don't normally spot in pregnancy.
> 
> I am on 75mg baby aspirin and did a bit of googling and app that can cause spotting in pregnancy.
> It still makes me worry tho.
> 
> My next ultrasound is on 19th Feb so just over a week away. I'm nervous about it tbh but praying all will be ok and at every ultrasound all will be ok and baby will be healthy.
> 
> I've always been anxious in the first tri and even the 2nd tri but I think I'm alot more anxious this time.
> 
> I do have symptoms now though
> Sore boobs
> Neasea
> Headaches
> Tiredness
> Still no appetite
> So hoping that's all good signs.
> 
> I really hope this is ure month sweetheart and u get ure take home rainbow baby [-o&lt;

Try not to worry but I know you will, what did the doctor say about taken the baby aspirin ? ?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still no AF



 Still no AF. This test has come out really weird


----------



## Suggerhoney

BabyBrain80 said:


> Thanks so much @Suggerhoney , sorry you've got some worry but keep positive, your symptoms sound great and I will be stalking you looking for scan pics!! Very exciting. Xxx


Thank you hon. 
I don't think I will get a photo at the 8+1 scan because it's a NHS scan and they only normally do pictures at the dating scan 12-13 weeks and the 20 week scan. But I wud like a privet scan at Babybond at 10+1 weeks and I will get a photo then. 
I didn't get a photo last week and my husband cudnt come in with me but at least with a privet scan he will be able to come in. 
But of the NHS offer to do another scan b4 the dating scan then I won't say no because it's free. 
Just means no photo tho. 
Really am rooting for you hon. 
I feel so so blessed to be in the position I am but its just so scary. 



Mum42crazy said:


> Try not to worry but I know you will, what did the doctor say about taken the baby aspirin ? ?


He just mentioned it to me back in October after my Chemical. 
I think its prescribed alot to womon with recurring pregnancy loss. 

I have my booking in appointment next week on 17th Feb so I'm going to tell the midwife about the spotting and the aspirin and see what she says. 
I haven't had anymore since yesterday it's just back to clear again.
I gently felt my cervix and it's very tightly crossed so hoping that's a good sign. 

My cervix stayed low firmish and closed with my youngest DS until 24 weeks then it shot up. 

And been the same with this one it's still low so very easy to find without causing harm. 
Gosh I do hate the anxiety.

I never like to say much on here because I've known so many of u for so long now and I feel bad if I complain about anything because I know I'm so blessed to be pregnant. 
I don't mind the symptoms. In a funny way I welcome them because I didn't have at the start and that was a worry. 
But the anxiety gets bad.
I'm so anxious about my next ultrasound esp now I've seen a HB. 
I think I will be anxious at every scan. 

I wish I cud get the worry about miscarriage out of my head but its just so hard. 
I was anxious with my son to but I feel more anxious this time:nope:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you hon.
> I don't think I will get a photo at the 8+1 scan because it's a NHS scan and they only normally do pictures at the dating scan 12-13 weeks and the 20 week scan. But I wud like a privet scan at Babybond at 10+1 weeks and I will get a photo then.
> I didn't get a photo last week and my husband cudnt come in with me but at least with a privet scan he will be able to come in.
> But of the NHS offer to do another scan b4 the dating scan then I won't say no because it's free.
> Just means no photo tho.
> Really am rooting for you hon.
> I feel so so blessed to be in the position I am but its just so scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just mentioned it to me back in October after my Chemical.
> I think its prescribed alot to womon with recurring pregnancy loss.
> 
> I have my booking in appointment next week on 17th Feb so I'm going to tell the midwife about the spotting and the aspirin and see what she says.
> I haven't had anymore since yesterday it's just back to clear again.
> I gently felt my cervix and it's very tightly crossed so hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> My cervix stayed low firmish and closed with my youngest DS until 24 weeks then it shot up.
> 
> And been the same with this one it's still low so very easy to find without causing harm.
> Gosh I do hate the anxiety.
> 
> I never like to say much on here because I've known so many of u for so long now and I feel bad if I complain about anything because I know I'm so blessed to be pregnant.
> I don't mind the symptoms. In a funny way I welcome them because I didn't have at the start and that was a worry.
> But the anxiety gets bad.
> I'm so anxious about my next ultrasound esp now I've seen a HB.
> I think I will be anxious at every scan.
> 
> I wish I cud get the worry about miscarriage out of my head but its just so hard.
> I was anxious with my son to but I feel more anxious this time:nope:

Don't feel bad about talk on here, most of us who having been trying for a long time know what it is like to have a cp or a miscarriage so we understand. And you are talking to people who have gone through your cp's so we want to know what is happening, I just hope some of us can join you in the pregnancy thread. I just hope you breath a little and enjoy it. big hug.


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> Still no AF
> 
> View attachment 1094379
> 
> 
> Still no AF. This test has come out really weird

How late is AF now Bev? What is your average cycle length? I think if you were pregnant there would surely be quite dark lines by now? Hope you get out of limbo soon and find out for sure x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> How late is AF now Bev? What is your average cycle length? I think if you were pregnant there would surely be quite dark lines by now? Hope you get out of limbo soon and find out for sure x


 My average cycle length is around 35 days give or take a few days. I'm on cd38 at the moment.


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Suggerhoney awww hope they do give you a photo. My hospital are great and have given me photos at early scans without me asking, seems to just depend on your luck with hospital or sonographer. Fingers crossed. At least you will get to see your wee bean! And don't feel bad about complaining or talking here, I understand that but we've all been through things with you so here to understand and support you. Xx

@Bevziibubble sorry you're still in limbo xx

@Mum42crazy hope your opks sort themselves out asap. I was quite regular on a cd14 but then they slipped to cd16 for a while then went proper wonky. I hope your positive comes soon and you can get out of limbo xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> My average cycle length is around 35 days give or take a few days. I'm on cd38 at the moment.

I hope you get answers soon. Some women do test positive late but it's very unusual I think.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tested again this morning (10dpo) looks to be bfn. Think im done testing unless af doesn't show Saturday. Hate these new pregmates and dreadfully I have like 20 more. If af is coming I should start spotting any day now.


----------



## ShanandBoc

wannanewbaby said:


> Tested again this morning (10dpo) looks to be bfn. Think im done testing unless af doesn't show Saturday. Hate these new pregmates and dreadfully I have like 20 more. If af is coming I should start spotting any day now.

Aw sorry about your BFN


----------



## ShanandBoc

Mum42crazy said:


> Don't feel bad about talk on here, most of us who having been trying for a long time know what it is like to have a cp or a miscarriage so we understand. And you are talking to people who have gone through your cp's so we want to know what is happening, I just hope some of us can join you in the pregnancy thread. I just hope you breath a little and enjoy it. big hug.

Agreed we are here to support each other no matter what xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Bevziibubble said:


> Still no AF
> 
> View attachment 1094379
> 
> 
> Still no AF. This test has come out really weird

So frustrating. Hoping you get some good news soon ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

wannanewbaby said:


> Tested again this morning (10dpo) looks to be bfn. Think im done testing unless af doesn't show Saturday. Hate these new pregmates and dreadfully I have like 20 more. If af is coming I should start spotting any day now.

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum42crazy said:


> Don't feel bad about talk on here, most of us who having been trying for a long time know what it is like to have a cp or a miscarriage so we understand. And you are talking to people who have gone through your cp's so we want to know what is happening, I just hope some of us can join you in the pregnancy thread. I just hope you breath a little and enjoy it. big hug.

I'm praying for u all so much hon.
U ladies have been amazing throughout my whole ttc journey and so supportive when I had all them chemicals u ladies are the best and I wud love nothing more than u guys joining me in the pregnancy forums.
Rooting for all of you.



BabyBrain80 said:


> @Suggerhoney awww hope they do give you a photo. My hospital are great and have given me photos at early scans without me asking, seems to just depend on your luck with hospital or sonographer. Fingers crossed. At least you will get to see your wee bean! And don't feel bad about complaining or talking here, I understand that but we've all been through things with you so here to understand and support you. Xx
> 
> @Bevziibubble sorry you're still in limbo xx
> 
> @Mum42crazy hope your opks sort themselves out asap. I was quite regular on a cd14 but then they slipped to cd16 for a while then went proper wonky. I hope your positive comes soon and you can get out of limbo xx

What I mite do is ask for a photo and use the excuse of dh not being there.
I'm pretty sure they will say no but I guess won't hurt to ask.
They can only say yes or no.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wannanewbaby 
I'm so sorry hon. There's still time for you and I really hope AF stays away


----------



## Lottielouf

@wannanewbaby still really early so hopefully you’ll get your BFP in a few days xx

I’m 10dpo and trying to hold off testing for now xx


----------



## motherofboys

Bev, I'm sorry you're in limbo still. 

Rachel, sorry af showed.

Pink, those new tests look good. I really hope that the fact it showed on a FR means it's hcg going back up and not the trigger.


Afm, 10dpo and negative. I think I'm out. I'd normally have something by now.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Lottielouf and @motherofboys 10dpo is still early. Fingers crossed for both of you

@Rach87 so sorry about af. Hope you enjoy your vacay!

@Bevziibubble I dont see anything on the newest test. Sorry youre in limbo. -xxx-


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Sooooo it’s darker than yesterday’s... so hard to get a dang good photo


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m officially 1 dpo so the waiting game begins! Not terrible BD Timing for us this month but such little ewcm...

has anyone heard about coQ10 for ewcm? Or macca? Do either of those improve amount and quality??


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Sooooo it’s darker than yesterday’s... so hard to get a dang good photo
> 
> View attachment 1094389
> View attachment 1094390
> View attachment 1094391
> View attachment 1094392

For sure darker!!! So excellent!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Sooooo it’s darker than yesterday’s... so hard to get a dang good photo
> 
> View attachment 1094389
> View attachment 1094390
> View attachment 1094391
> View attachment 1094392

You gotta remind us of your dpt/iui


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Reiko_ctu said:


> You gotta remind us of your dpt/iui

I’m 11dpt10dpiui today


----------



## motherofboys

That is definitely darker. I'm excited for you


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow @PinkCupcakes definately darker!! Fingers crossed!

@Reiko_ctu I tried maca this month but cant say i had more EWCM.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thank you ladies! I’m so nervous that it may be my trigger still


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thank you ladies! I’m so nervous that it may be my trigger still

It was out already last month by this time wasn’t it? You might be on your last trigger day but if the lines still there tomorrow you’re definitely in BFP territory I think!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Reiko_ctu said:


> It was out already last month by this time wasn’t it? You might be on your last trigger day but if the lines still there tomorrow you’re definitely in BFP territory I think!!

Yea it was gone by day 10 last cycle! Day 10 I had literally nothing on the test


----------



## motherofboys

I really hope this is it for you. I'm feeling so disheartened myself right now so I can imagine how you're feeling having to be pulled about and poked and prodded each month on top of all this ttc crap.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

motherofboys said:


> I really hope this is it for you. I'm feeling so disheartened myself right now so I can imagine how you're feeling having to be pulled about and poked and prodded each month on top of all this ttc crap.

Yea it’s been kind of hell trying to get pregnant for me :(, cervical cancer five years ago left my cervix extremely scarred and my doctor thinks that’s why I wasn’t getting pregnant. So they are confident with IUI that it should work since it helps the sperm get past my scarred cervix


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> Sooooo it’s darker than yesterday’s... so hard to get a dang good photo
> 
> View attachment 1094389
> View attachment 1094390
> View attachment 1094391
> View attachment 1094392


 Definitely darker! :D


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Another photo in different light... I’m just so shocked I can see it so clearly


----------



## Bevziibubble

4 hour hold


----------



## motherofboys

PinkCupcakes said:


> Yea it’s been kind of hell trying to get pregnant for me :(, cervical cancer five years ago left my cervix extremely scarred and my doctor thinks that’s why I wasn’t getting pregnant. So they are confident with IUI that it should work since it helps the sperm get past my scarred cervix

Thats been one rough road for you. I've got everything crossed for you. It looks good so far.


----------



## motherofboys

Bevziibubble said:


> 4 hour hold
> 
> View attachment 1094396

I feel like there's something, but mine are doing this, taking so long for the dye to run across and once its gone I can't see a second line so I'm just not sure


----------



## PinkCupcakes

motherofboys said:


> Thats been one rough road for you. I've got everything crossed for you. It looks good so far.

Thank you, yea it’s been tough. I really hope this IUI worked and I hope it’s not the trigger still


----------



## BabyBrain80

I really hope this is it @PinkCupcakes , can't wait to see these lines get darker, you've had such a tough time. 

@Bevziibubble I can see something on that test. X


----------



## Deethehippy

Bev - I can see a faint line on that one, can you see it in person?

Pinkcupcakes - those tests do look darker!. Everything crossed it not still trigger.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> Bev - I can see a faint line on that one, can you see it in person?


 Only when I shine a torch on it :haha:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies, I’m so nervous to test again


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thanks ladies, I’m so nervous to test again


 That's understandable. Good luck for when you do test! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> Only when I shine a torch on it :haha:

Sometimes they look darker dried. Try again tomorrow....how are you feeling?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ugghhh I googled tests at 10dpiui and so many ladies get super dark lines and mines just super faint.. now I don’t feel as excited :(


----------



## Flueky88

Pink it's darker and some people implant earlier so they have darker test earlier. I can see your line easy and my true bfp on frer dry darker. I'm excited for tomorrow's test!

Cheering all you ladies on! I hope those that got AF this month get their bfp next month.


----------



## motherofboys

PinkCupcakes said:


> Ugghhh I googled tests at 10dpiui and so many ladies get super dark lines and mines just super faint.. now I don’t feel as excited :(

Remember even with a straightforward conception that women can have a variety of lines. I'm assuming that the egg still has to take its time to implant naturally? That can vary by a few days. I once had a bfp at 8dpo, but just because someone doesn't have a positive that early doesn't mean they are out. Hcg can vary by such a large amount. At 3 weeks it can be anywhere between 5 and 50 miu, at 4 weeks between 5 and 400 odd! As long as that trigger is out and the test is getting darker that's the main thing


----------



## LuvallmyH

@PinkCupcakes I feel very optimistic about those lines!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> Sometimes they look darker dried. Try again tomorrow....how are you feeling?


 I will try again tomorrow morning. I'm feeling OK and the cramping isn't as bad as it was a few days ago.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thank you so much ladies! I don’t know what I would do without all of you! I’m driving my OH mad lol!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Bevziibubble said:


> I will try again tomorrow morning. I'm feeling OK and the cramping isn't as bad as it was a few days ago.

What DPO are you!?


----------



## motherofboys

This is what we are here for.


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> What DPO are you!?


 I've no idea as I don't know when I ovulated, but I'm around 3 days late going on an average cycle length of 35 days (last month was 33).


----------



## Teafor2

@PinkCupcakes fingers crossed for you! How long do they suggest you wait to test after getting the trigger? Originally they said iui was our next step but now I’ve had two chemicals so not sure if that changes anything.


----------



## realbeauty86

PinkCupcakes said:


> Sooooo it’s darker than yesterday’s... so hard to get a dang good photo
> 
> View attachment 1094389
> View attachment 1094390
> View attachment 1094391
> View attachment 1094392

Yo def got the lines tho. Take it easy and relax and let’s see baby grow. This is exciting lol


----------



## realbeauty86

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m 11dpt10dpiui today

What does dptiui stand for?


----------



## Rach87

Looks a little darker today @PinkCupcakes !!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

realbeauty86 said:


> What does dptiui stand for?

Days past IUI dpt is days past trigger


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ah is this a more clear photo?
11dpt10dpiui


----------



## motherofboys

I think that looks lovely and clear


----------



## Bevziibubble

I definitely see it :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I’m so nervous and I feel like I can’t be excited until it gets darker lol


----------



## motherofboys

That's perfectly understandable. You keep yourself grounded and let us be cautiously excited for you for now


----------



## Deethehippy

We are all rooting for you Pinkcupcakes!


----------



## Lottielouf

@PinkCupcakes those are definitely darker! I have everything crossed for you!

@Bevziibubble i can see a faint line on that test too, let us know what happens with your next one xx


----------



## Rach87

Looking to buy some new opks this month. Mommed vs [email protected] and go! (I used pregmate this month and they were fine - i just like to switch it up, its possible I have mild a.d.d. lol)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I’ve been having a full heavy feeling in my abdomen and still having strange pinching pulling feelings off and on. Feels so strange


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Rach87 said:


> Looking to buy some new opks this month. Mommed vs [email protected] and go! (I used pregmate this month and they were fine - i just like to switch it up, its possible I have mild a.d.d. lol)

Haha I just get whatever the best deals are on amazon


----------



## Rach87

Oh and is there such thing as a quick read bbt? Every one Ive found is like 3-5min. Aint nobody got time for that. I have one that takes forever and beeps suuuuper loud. Want to get a quick quiet thermometer.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Oh and is there such thing as a quick read bbt? Every one Ive found is like 3-5min. Aint nobody got time for that. I have one that takes forever and beeps suuuuper loud. Want to get a quick quiet thermometer.

I think those ones are probably super expensive lol... I’ve used two different kinds and it’s definitely 2-3 mins. But my hubby gets up early so when his alarm goes off at 5:40 I grab my thermometer from under my pillow and just stick it in my mouth while I’m still closing my eyes. Tuck it back under the pillow when it beeps and then when I wake up at 8 i check what it said! Could you do something like that? Do it earlier so you can go back to sleep afterwards so the 2-3 mins isn’t a big deal? Ideally the under arm monitor type ones are really accurate but if it’s your last baby it might not be a super great investment! Unless you’re planning on temping for birth control afterwards!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Both Mommed and [email protected] are awesome. The [email protected] ones are nice and wide which is always a bonus. 

Sorry about BFN @motherofboys but I pray u still get ure BFP and its just to esley. 


@PinkCupcakes 
Oh my gosh I'm so excited for you. I definitely see darker lines. 
Implantation feels like pinching and pulling so u may be feeling that 
Praying ure tests keep getting darker and darker. 

I think I speak for everyone on here that we are all rooting for you and praying this is finally it[-o&lt;


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Suggerhoney said:


> @Rach87
> Both Mommed and [email protected] are awesome. The [email protected] ones are nice and wide which is always a bonus.
> 
> Sorry about BFN @motherofboys but I pray u still get ure BFP and its just to esley.
> 
> 
> @PinkCupcakes
> Oh my gosh I'm so excited for you. I definitely see darker lines.
> Implantation feels like pinching and pulling so u may be feeling that
> Praying ure tests keep getting darker and darker.
> 
> I think I speak for everyone on here that we are all rooting for you and praying this is finally it[-o&lt;

Thank you, I really hope it’s not the trigger still, my stupid body likes to metabolize stuff slowly


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

ShanandBoc said:


> I’m watching the new season of The Bachelor US. Love Offspring too maybe I should rewatch that as well. Are u Australian?

Sure am :) im watching it on netflix atm but i do have dvds


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

@PinkCupcakes that line definately looks darker which is a good sign! I doubt you'd get visibly darker lines after the trigger this late? Cant wait to see it darker again tomorrow!


----------



## J_and_D

My OPKs are starting to rise lol I'm CD27. My normal cycle is 30 days right now. I've heard of a surge before AF. But have never checked. Since I haven't O'd... is it O? Or AF?.... ideas?


----------



## Rach87

@J_and_D my daughter was conceived the day my period was due. Got my bfp 10 days late for af.


----------



## realbeauty86

Does it matter how long you hold urine before testing? I hope this question isn’t crazy but I drink a lot of water and pee all night lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

realbeauty86 said:


> Does it matter how long you hold urine before testing? I hope this question isn’t crazy but I drink a lot of water and pee all night lol

Yeah your pee won’t be super concentrated if you’re peeing all night. So might not get an early BFP, might be Closer to AF before you see lines?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

J_and_D said:


> My OPKs are starting to rise lol I'm CD27. My normal cycle is 30 days right now. I've heard of a surge before AF. But have never checked. Since I haven't O'd... is it O? Or AF?.... ideas?

Oh gosh that’s crazy!! I have no clue!


----------



## realbeauty86

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yeah your pee won’t be super concentrated if you’re peeing all night. So might not get an early BFP, might be Closer to AF before you see lines?

Oh. Darn. I’ll try not to drink anymore water tonight lol I’ll go pee now then hopefully that’ll be it. Thanks lol


----------



## J_and_D

@Reiko_ctu It's totally wierd right? Lol this cycle is literally out there just doing its own thing lol

@Rach87 wow!... That's awesome you conceived on a late o.... gives me hope :)

Either way it goes, figured I'll know within the next 48-72 hrs (hopefully)


----------



## Rach87

@J_and_D haha yep both my babies were conceived on a “too late” and “too early” Ov.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FMU. I don't know what is going on with these tests but I can see 4 evaps on this one :wacko:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bev that's the weirdest test I've ever seen... I think that might be defective XD Wish you could be out of limbo :(

How do we make the tww go by faster again?? Here I am, 1 dpo XD


----------



## motherofboys

J_and_D said:


> My OPKs are starting to rise lol I'm CD27. My normal cycle is 30 days right now. I've heard of a surge before AF. But have never checked. Since I haven't O'd... is it O? Or AF?.... ideas?

It could be ovulation. The way it works is that you have a set number of days between ovulation and your period. The average is around 14. I get my period at 12dpo, which is why a negative at 10 dpo is so disappointing to me. The days between af and ovulation can vary each month, the days between ovulation and af don't vary unless you've got fluctuations in your hormones or you're taking a supplement or whatever that is known to be used for extending lp. If you ovulate early you'll get your period "early" if you ovulate 2 weeks late then your period will be 2 weeks "late" but will actually be bang on time if that makes sense? If you haven't ovulated this month yet then it could be that something (stress, illness) has pushed it back and it's coming now.


----------



## motherofboys

Tested again this morning and another bfn. I have a short LP and am due on tomorrow, amd I can feel that she's coming.


----------



## Bevziibubble

motherofboys said:


> Tested again this morning and another bfn. I have a short LP and am due on tomorrow, amd I can feel that she's coming.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble




----------



## Lottielouf

Feeling out at 11dpo:cry: did a cheapie this morning with fmu and got bfn. Woke up with cold like symptoms...still have side boob pain but not much else apart from slight bloating still.

I usually start spotting on CD28 which was yesterday though and so far no spotting which is the only thing giving me hope...my cycles are like clockwork now and 31 days long...really hope it’s just too early for a BFP xx


----------



## Lottielouf

Bevziibubble said:


> View attachment 1094423
> View attachment 1094424

Still something catching my eye but surely by now would be darker than this...how many days late are you?xx


----------



## Mum42crazy

PinkCupcakes said:


> I’m so nervous and I feel like I can’t be excited until it gets darker lol

Fingers crossed for you, but I can see two lines and I really hope it the start of your BFP



Bevziibubble said:


> View attachment 1094423
> View attachment 1094424

That other test was so strange, I still see something catching my eye on this one, are the tests in date?

So finally a good positive OPK not sure if I would have got one later yesterday but I will dtd tonight so I hope that because it`s a day late is a good sign!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lottielouf said:


> Still something catching my eye but surely by now would be darker than this...how many days late are you?xx


 4 days late now


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum42crazy said:


> View attachment 1094425
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, but I can see two lines and I really hope it the start of your BFP
> 
> 
> That other test was so strange, I still see something catching my eye on this one, are the tests in date?
> 
> So finally a good positive OPK not sure if I would have got one later yesterday but I will dtd tonight so I hope that because it`s a day late is a good sign!


 Yes I bought them on Sunday :)


----------



## Deethehippy

I can’t see anything on your latest tests Bev. I hope you are not worrying too much over this late AF :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> I can’t see anything on your latest tests Bev. I hope you are not worrying too much over this late AF :hugs:


 It's just more frustrating than anything, especially now I've started testing, I can't stop :haha:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Bevziibubble said:


> 4 days late now

 Did you call the doctor? I guess they might not do anything unless you are a week over you due your AF, do you have any symptoms? I would be going out of my mind, maybe get another test even a cheapie from tescos or something it could be that the tests have been sitting a while unless you just bought them now.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> I can’t see anything on your latest tests Bev. I hope you are not worrying too much over this late AF :hugs:


How you doing Dee?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum42crazy said:


> Did you call the doctor? I guess they might not do anything unless you are a week over you due your AF, do you have any symptoms? I would be going out of my mind, maybe get another test even a cheapie from tescos or something it could be that the tests have been sitting a while unless you just bought them now.

I haven't called the doctor as it's so hard to get an appointment these days. I have one FRER left and a few cheapies. The cramps are so annoying as they've been going on for about a week, it feels like AF is here but it's not


----------



## Mum42crazy

Bevziibubble said:


> Yes I bought them on Sunday :)

 OK so not that then!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Bevziibubble said:


> I haven't called the doctor as it's so hard to get an appointment these days. I have one FRER left and a few cheapies. The cramps are so annoying as they've been going on for about a week, it feels like AF is here but it's not

You are a mystery! But I would call them if she doesn't arrive, you could be one of those that don't get a positive till much later!


----------



## Deethehippy

Bev - maybe just enjoy the testing then until you get answers one way or another :D

Mum42crazy - I’m ok thanks, just waiting for AF to finish but it’s not been too troublesome this month which is good. How are you doing?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> Bev - maybe just enjoy the testing then until you get answers one way or another :D
> 
> Mum42crazy - I’m ok thanks, just waiting for AF to finish but it’s not been too troublesome this month which is good. How are you doing?


 I think I will :haha:


----------



## patienceiav

Good lord I have felt increasingly nauseus the past few days, idk if I'm 6dpo or 8dpo since the one temp that decided ov was unreliable :s I super rarely feel sick and never feel stuff in 2ww except like, the day before af :s trying not to hope but it's hard when testing day is valentines! 8-[

@realbeauty86 have you tested again?


----------



## Jessie1229

I’m pretty sure my minds just playing tricks on me and making me think there’s a line there, if I was pregnant surely the line would be darker by now..


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nothing on the FRER. I think I'm going to stop testing now, I'm driving myself crazy!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Random Q for those who track CM does your ewcm dry up straight after you ovulate?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Bevziibubble said:


> Nothing on the FRER. I think I'm going to stop testing now, I'm driving myself crazy!
> View attachment 1094429

Aw hun how unbelievably frustrating what is going on!!??


----------



## realbeauty86

patienceiav said:


> Good lord I have felt increasingly nauseus the past few days, idk if I'm 6dpo or 8dpo since the one temp that decided ov was unreliable :s I super rarely feel sick and never feel stuff in 2ww except like, the day before af :s trying not to hope but it's hard when testing day is valentines! 8-[
> 
> @realbeauty86 have you tested again?

I’m testing right now. My nerves are bad lol. In the past I only knew I was prego when I missed my cycle. This trying stuff is not easy on the mental. Anyhoo. After my fear of looking at the test I’ll update in a min


----------



## realbeauty86

Ooooook.... so I took a frer and this is bull... these have worked in the past so I’m obvi not pregnant. I really give big props to all you women. You are strong for continuously trying but I have bad anxiety and depression, I can’t subject myself to keep trying. If it’s meant to be it’ll happen. Idk... I’m 10dpo in case anyone wants to know but I’ve been cramping mildly all week. A couple other symptoms but clearly it means nothing so idk. Not trying to sound like a downer but I’m a realist. It just may not be my time. I’m still gonna continue to follow here because I’m hoping the best for you guys and still wanna see some bfp


----------



## Deethehippy

realbeauty86 said:


> View attachment 1094431
> Ooooook.... so I took a frer and this is bull... these have worked in the past so I’m obvi not pregnant. I really give big props to all you women. You are strong for continuously trying but I have bad anxiety and depression, I can’t subject myself to keep trying. If it’s meant to be it’ll happen. Idk... I’m 10dpo in case anyone wants to know but I’ve been cramping mildly all week. A couple other symptoms but clearly it means nothing so idk. Not trying to sound like a downer but I’m a realist. It just may not be my time. I’m still gonna continue to follow here because I’m hoping the best for you guys and still wanna see some bfp

10 DPO is still quite early..don’t count yourself out yet. Some women even get BFN am and BFP pm.


----------



## ShanandBoc

realbeauty86 said:


> View attachment 1094431
> Ooooook.... so I took a frer and this is bull... these have worked in the past so I’m obvi not pregnant. I really give big props to all you women. You are strong for continuously trying but I have bad anxiety and depression, I can’t subject myself to keep trying. If it’s meant to be it’ll happen. Idk... I’m 10dpo in case anyone wants to know but I’ve been cramping mildly all week. A couple other symptoms but clearly it means nothing so idk. Not trying to sound like a downer but I’m a realist. It just may not be my time. I’m still gonna continue to follow here because I’m hoping the best for you guys and still wanna see some bfp

it’s very taxing and this is only our third month trying. But 10dpo is early you aren’t out yet. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Jessie1229 said:


> I’m pretty sure my minds just playing tricks on me and making me think there’s a line there, if I was pregnant surely the line would be darker by now..
> 
> View attachment 1094427

How many dpo are you now? I swear these tests are just messing with everyone! I'm sorry things aren't progressing x


----------



## BabyBrain80

realbeauty86 said:


> View attachment 1094431
> Ooooook.... so I took a frer and this is bull... these have worked in the past so I’m obvi not pregnant. I really give big props to all you women. You are strong for continuously trying but I have bad anxiety and depression, I can’t subject myself to keep trying. If it’s meant to be it’ll happen. Idk... I’m 10dpo in case anyone wants to know but I’ve been cramping mildly all week. A couple other symptoms but clearly it means nothing so idk. Not trying to sound like a downer but I’m a realist. It just may not be my time. I’m still gonna continue to follow here because I’m hoping the best for you guys and still wanna see some bfp

That's really disappointing but you aren't out yet. I well understand your frustration and it's good to talk about it so don't worry about feeling down....this whole ttc is an emotional rollercoaster. Still got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## BabyBrain80

ShanandBoc said:


> Random Q for those who track CM does your ewcm dry up straight after you ovulate?

I notice it gets a bit thicker the following day and often has a yellow tint. Then it defo gets a wee bit dryer for a few days x


----------



## Jessie1229

BabyBrain80 said:


> How many dpo are you now? I swear these tests are just messing with everyone! I'm sorry things aren't progressing x

my periods due tomorrow, so I’d say I would of got a positive by now


----------



## realbeauty86

Thanks ladies... I guess I am just down today. I also have court on zoom for my divorce ( not my guy now). I’m just praying everything goes well. Thanks for the support


----------



## motherofboys

I had one of those days yesterday. Wondering why I'm putting myself through this all again. I don't have it in me to go for years again. 
Today I'm back to hoping, similarly to Jessie that a bfn the day before my period can still mean I'm pregnant.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Been spotting after bm so af will def be showing sat on schedule. So no more testing this month for me. Moving onto March testing and cycle #5 for us trying. I got so spoiled with how easily I conceived my last 2 boys I forgot how emotional and hard ttc is. 

PinkCupcakes im so excited for you can't wait to see more of your test


----------



## realbeauty86

Ok so if this is accurate.... I still have hope lol. I can see a faint line lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ugh 12dpt11dpiui and it’s stark white bfn, I did two just to check and yep BFN im pretty sure I’m out. I feel like giving up.



still having bloating and mild cramping


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hi ladies thank you so much for all your love and support after a few days of being angry and heartbroken I am feeling so much better today I am thinking of trying straight away after I stop bleeding and hopefully me and my husband finally get our rainbow.
I would like to thank my best friend for her support @Suggerhoney.


----------



## Bevziibubble

realbeauty86 said:


> View attachment 1094441
> Ok so if this is accurate.... I still have hope lol. I can see a faint line lol


 I hope that definitely see that!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hi ladies thank you so much for all your love and support after a few days of being angry and heartbroken I am feeling so much better today I am thinking of trying straight away after I stop bleeding and hopefully me and my husband finally get our rainbow.
> I would like to thank my best friend for her support @Suggerhoney.


 Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@PinkCupcakes 
Oh hon I'm so sorry I feel heartbroken for u. Is it possible it cud still be to early. 
U mentioned those pains yesterday which sounded very similar to what I had when this one implemented. 
I'm still holding out so much hope for you sweety. 

@realbeauty86 
I see it so clearly oh my gosh. How many DPO are u now? Looks like my 10 11dpo test.
Literally can't wait for ure next tests. Eeeeeek.


@Bevziibubble 
Ahhhhh how frustrating. 
I was 3 days late in December and it drove me crazy. I hope u pull a BFP soon hon or AF shows just so u know where u are and get out of stupid limbo land. 

@Sarah Pearce 

Awwwwww bless your heart sweety. 
Praying u catch again this cycle and get a very surprise BFP in a few weeks[-o&lt;


@ShanandBoc 
I noticed most of the ewcm the day b4 and on ovulation day and after I ovulated my cm dries up. 
Or is creamy. Hope that helps


----------



## soloso

realbeauty86 said:


> View attachment 1094441
> Ok so if this is accurate.... I still have hope lol. I can see a faint line lol

Definitely see that! X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

motherofboys said:


> Tested again this morning and another bfn. I have a short LP and am due on tomorrow, amd I can feel that she's coming.

So sorry xx


----------



## J_and_D

motherofboys said:


> It could be ovulation. The way it works is that you have a set number of days between ovulation and your period. The average is around 14. I get my period at 12dpo, which is why a negative at 10 dpo is so disappointing to me. The days between af and ovulation can vary each month, the days between ovulation and af don't vary unless you've got fluctuations in your hormones or you're taking a supplement or whatever that is known to be used for extending lp. If you ovulate early you'll get your period "early" if you ovulate 2 weeks late then your period will be 2 weeks "late" but will actually be bang on time if that makes sense? If you haven't ovulated this month yet then it could be that something (stress, illness) has pushed it back and it's coming now.

I feel ya on the short LP... mine is only 10 days. I hate it :(


----------



## Rach87

@PinkCupcakes so sorry, not out yet though. 

@realbeauty86 that looks great, is it within the timeframe? Weird the frer wouldnt have picked something up but they have been terrible lately. 

@Bevziibubble what a crazy test! Looks like it got stuck in the test line machine and they put a bunch on there lol. Hope your limbo ends with the outcome you want. 

@Sarah Pearce glad youre feeling better


----------



## realbeauty86

Suggerhoney said:


> @PinkCupcakes
> Oh hon I'm so sorry I feel heartbroken for u. Is it possible it cud still be to early.
> U mentioned those pains yesterday which sounded very similar to what I had when this one implemented.
> I'm still holding out so much hope for you sweety.
> 
> @realbeauty86
> I see it so clearly oh my gosh. How many DPO are u now? Looks like my 10 11dpo test.
> Literally can't wait for ure next tests. Eeeeeek.
> 
> 
> @Bevziibubble
> Ahhhhh how frustrating.
> I was 3 days late in December and it drove me crazy. I hope u pull a BFP soon hon or AF shows just so u know where u are and get out of stupid limbo land.
> 
> @Sarah Pearce
> 
> Awwwwww bless your heart sweety.
> Praying u catch again this cycle and get a very surprise BFP in a few weeks[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> @ShanandBoc
> I noticed most of the ewcm the day b4 and on ovulation day and after I ovulated my cm dries up.
> Or is creamy. Hope that helps

I’m 10dpo today. It’s crazy because my frer didn’t show anything from 6 am but maybe my urine wasn’t concentrated enough. I’ll wait and test again Friday at 12dpo


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> @PinkCupcakes so sorry, not out yet though.
> 
> @realbeauty86 that looks great, is it within the timeframe? Weird the frer wouldnt have picked something up but they have been terrible lately.
> 
> @Bevziibubble what a crazy test! Looks like it got stuck in the test line machine and they put a bunch on there lol. Hope your limbo ends with the outcome you want.
> 
> @Sarah Pearce glad youre feeling better

What do you mean time frame. Sorry I’m not use to the way you guys talk lol I’m 10dpo if that’s what you mean


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Rach87 said:


> @PinkCupcakes so sorry, not out yet though.
> 
> @realbeauty86 that looks great, is it within the timeframe? Weird the frer wouldnt have picked something up but they have been terrible lately.
> 
> @Bevziibubble what a crazy test! Looks like it got stuck in the test line machine and they put a bunch on there lol. Hope your limbo ends with the outcome you want.
> 
> @Sarah Pearce glad youre feeling better

I feel out and I’m extremely sad


----------



## Deethehippy

realbeauty86 said:


> View attachment 1094441
> Ok so if this is accurate.... I still have hope lol. I can see a faint line lol

Definitely see a line! Good luck with next test!


----------



## motherofboys

Pink I'm sorry I really thought that they were going to get darker. 

Sarah sending you virtual hugs, I hope your rainbow is just around the corner.

Realbeauty86 I'm seeing something there too. I think by time frame they mean within the time the test say to read the results in.


----------



## motherofboys

J_and_D said:


> I feel ya on the short LP... mine is only 10 days. I hate it :(

Mine was really short when ttc numbers 4 and 5 so I at least have that going for me this time. 12 days is better than it was.


----------



## realbeauty86

PinkCupcakes said:


> I feel out and I’m extremely sad

Sorry you’re feeling sad... this is definitely tough


----------



## realbeauty86

Oh!!! I actually took the test then took a shower. I checked after


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - so sorry for the BFN's ...that's very disheartening but hopefully there is still a bit of time for this to turn around?

Sarah Pearce - glad you are feeling a bit more positive about things today. I really hope you get your forever BFP very soon. The only 'good' thing about a chemical is that it shows that you are fertile and can get pregnant..hopefully next time it will be a super egg.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I just feel like sobbing and I’m stuck working today :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Haha @realbeauty86 it took me a while to get all the lingo down. I think there was a cheat sheet on here somewhere that I used when I first came onto bnb. I’ll see if I can find it and tag you.
And yes what @motherofboys said. Time frame is within the 5 min read time. Afterwards as it dries sometimes they can get a darker gray line. Is yours pink in person?


----------



## motherofboys

PinkCupcakes said:


> I just feel like sobbing and I’m stuck working today :(

Sending you massive hugs. How much longer have you got at work? When you get home have yourself a good old cry. Sometimes it's the only thing that'll make you feel better.


----------



## Suggerhoney

realbeauty86 said:


> I’m 10dpo today. It’s crazy because my frer didn’t show anything from 6 am but maybe my urine wasn’t concentrated enough. I’ll wait and test again Friday at 12dpo


My FMU was really shit hon with my DS and this pregnancy and Frer are not as sensitive as what they used to be. 
I reckon they have changed the sensitivity because u can buy the Answer brand test which look the same as Frer rapid results and there supposed to be used for first day of missed AF and are 25mlu and I found them better and more sensitive than Frer. 
I got a line stealer on the Answer brand at 14dpo but didn't get one with Frer until I was 16dpo. 
They definitely done something to to them without telling us. I bet if u did one with the same pee u did that cheapie u wud of got lines hon.
That's a great line <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

@PinkCupcakes I feel so sad for you hon. I was so hoping for you :cry:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@J_and_D 

I was watching a YouTube video and the lady ovulated on cd27 and got pregnant with her now 1 year old son . 
It happens sweety


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sending u the biggest warmest virtual hugs @PinkCupcakes :hug:<3


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies! I’m stuck at work until 7:30pm and it’s only 12:38 pm :(, anyway I have the worst runs today ugh, could that be a good sign? Lol who knows, my body has a mind of its own I swear


----------



## Flueky88

J and D I Od on or around CD24 with my 1st baby. My cycles were pretty long after getting off bcp. It's very possible to get pregnant with a late O. Also, like a pp mentioned your LP will stay the same amount of days, give or take a day. FX for you my fellow March 2019 mom!

Pink so sorry it isn't darker.

Dee I think of you often and really hope you get your rainbow bfp soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

AF finally arrived :witch:


----------



## motherofboys

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thanks ladies! I’m stuck at work until 7:30pm and it’s only 12:38 pm :(, anyway I have the worst runs today ugh, could that be a good sign? Lol who knows, my body has a mind of its own I swear

I honestly don't know, if its different to what you normally get before af though then I would say there's a chance its a sign


----------



## motherofboys

Bevziibubble said:


> AF finally arrived :witch:

Hugs. I know it wasn't what you have planned for, but af is still unpleasant even at the best of times.


----------



## Jessie1229

motherofboys said:


> I had one of those days yesterday. Wondering why I'm putting myself through this all again. I don't have it in me to go for years again.
> Today I'm back to hoping, similarly to Jessie that a bfn the day before my period can still mean I'm pregnant.

I started brown and pink spotting today, looks like my periods coming :/


----------



## motherofboys

Oh no, I'm sorry :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jessie1229 said:


> I started brown and pink spotting today, looks like my periods coming :/


 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Sorry/congrats @Bevziibubble glad youre out of limbo. 

sorry @Jessie1229


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Just having a catch up and seems like loads of disappointment here on the thread. I’m so sorry ladies - for those out for sure this month and those just feeling down. 

@PinkCupcakes - praying you still have time to see 2 lines as I know iui is expensive and mentally trying. I’m sorry you’re stuck at work and definitely have a big cry - when you get in the car even. 

I know for me I feel so positive and so doubtful in the span of a day even, so TTC can be so hard on my heart. Trying to keep a level head and just believe what’s meant to be will be. I feel doubtful we caught our eggy this month but who knows right!? Only 2 dpo and I’m already making a judgement... crazy. 

Anyways, I’m rooting for you all xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Bevziibubble said:


> AF finally arrived :witch:

Glad you finally got an answer


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Suggerhoney said:


> What I mite do is ask for a photo and use the excuse of dh not being there.
> I'm pretty sure they will say no but I guess won't hurt to ask.
> They can only say yes or no.

Can't hurt to ask. 
I got a scan pic at 8 weeks (had early scan due to bleeding) and they gave me a photo. This was 2006 tho.
So cute, you can just about make out teeny little arms and legs


----------



## Jessie1229

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm so sorry :hugs:

Spotting stopped after an hour, just wish the period would come and just get it out of the way. So frustrating being a woman


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

PinkCupcakes said:


> Ugh 12dpt11dpiui and it’s stark white bfn, I did two just to check and yep BFN im pretty sure I’m out. I feel like giving up.
> 
> View attachment 1094442
> 
> 
> still having bloating and mild cramping

Oh im so sorry Pink :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Uggghhh I’ve been having the worst runs today, it painful but I feel like I have to go bad when I have to go and I’ve been ran to the bathroom so many times today at work ugh! I hate how confusing bodies are!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> Bev - maybe just enjoy the testing then until you get answers one way or another :D
> 
> Mum42crazy - I’m ok thanks, just waiting for AF to finish but it’s not been too troublesome this month which is good. How are you doing?

Back to the O day, which should be tomorrow so about to DTD, but I am feeling much more at ease, I think I am going to just enjoy being not pregnant, I don't want to waste time not having a glass of wine, I have maybe another month of OPK and then thats it I will just go in my past months and cm...... I so wish that we both fall wouldn't that be great but at the end of the day I am not going to stress about it any more, but I do think of you a lot and I am hoping everything goes ok for you, glad you didn't have a bad AF that is something to have a glass of wine about!!!




wannanewbaby said:


> Been spotting after bm so af will def be showing sat on schedule. So no more testing this month for me. Moving onto March testing and cycle #5 for us trying. I got so spoiled with how easily I conceived my last 2 boys I forgot how emotional and hard ttc is.
> 
> Sorry Wanna, I know how you feel hopefully next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094441
> Ok so if this is accurate.... I still have hope lol. I can see a faint line lol
> 
> I see a line, I hope its not a evap, but it looks good!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PinkCupcakes said:
> 
> 
> Ugh 12dpt11dpiui and it’s stark white bfn, I did two just to check and yep BFN im pretty sure I’m out. I feel like giving up.
> 
> View attachment 1094442
> 
> 
> still having bloating and mild crampingClick to expand...
> 
> I am so so sorry..... big hug.
> 
> 
> 
> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> AF finally arrived :witch:Click to expand...
> 
> Finally your answer, what a few days you have had...big hug!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie1229 said:
> 
> 
> I started brown and pink spotting today, looks like my periods coming :/Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry...fingers crossed for next month!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I a caught up on all....... this thread is crazy lol..... big hug to all that didn't get their BFP!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## loeylo

MinnieMcMoose said:


> Can't hurt to ask.
> I got a scan pic at 8 weeks (had early scan due to bleeding) and they gave me a photo. This was 2006 tho.
> So cute, you can just about make out teeny little arms and legs

Do they not normally get scan pictures?! 

I’ve had about 10 pictures at each scan with all my pregnancies!


----------



## Tasha36089

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m officially 1 dpo so the waiting game begins! Not terrible BD Timing for us this month but such little ewcm...
> 
> has anyone heard about coQ10 for ewcm? Or macca? Do either of those improve amount and quality??

I’ve used macca this cycle and if anything I didn’t have as much ewcm this cycle, maybe coincidence.



Rach87 said:


> Looking to buy some new opks this month. Mommed vs [email protected] and go! (I used pregmate this month and they were fine - i just like to switch it up, its possible I have mild a.d.d. lol)

I much prefer the easy at home ones. They are so easy to read.



realbeauty86 said:


> View attachment 1094441
> Ok so if this is accurate.... I still have hope lol. I can see a faint line lol

Clear line. Hope it progresses well for you.

@PinkCupcakes so sorry your frers were bfn. It’s so tough. Sending love.

@Bevziibubble glad you finally have an answer.

I’m on 4dpo, nothing to report. Don’t feel like this will be our month. Our timing wasn’t great with being ill just before. Feeling a bit down atm. We are in isolation for a further 10 days as my two daughters have now got COVID. They don’t really have any symptoms luckily. That means another 10 days off work :?


----------



## patienceiav

realbeauty86 said:


> View attachment 1094441
> Ok so if this is accurate.... I still have hope lol. I can see a faint line lol

I saw your frer post and was going to commiserate you but I decided to catch up on the unread messages after that and boom! I see it clearly [-o&lt; fingers crossed!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

5dpo and itching to test 

Ttc is the biggest rollercoaster hey! I never realised just how common chemical pregnancies were until ive been stalking these threads for months!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Anyone else get bad runs and weird cramping before a BFP?


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Bevziibubble glad you're out of limbo. Hope you feel ok. 

@Jessie1229 how many dpo? Could it be IB? Hope for you af stays away. 

@realbeauty86 i see that on the frer. Impatienly awaiting next test! 

@Reiko_ctu i know what you mean. Its a yoyo. I ve got everything crossed for you. 

@AlwaysTheAunt im 5dpo too. ALMOST poas but i waited. Hahaa 
Probably tomorrow hahaha

@PinkCupcakes i hope for you the runs is a sign. Xxx im still praying for you.


----------



## realbeauty86

patienceiav said:


> I saw your frer post and was going to commiserate you but I decided to catch up on the unread messages after that and boom! I see it clearly [-o&lt; fingers crossed!

Lol thanks! I’m gonna get some blood work next Thursday. Pretty sure I can be patient til then


----------



## J_and_D

motherofboys said:


> Mine was really short when ttc numbers 4 and 5 so I at least have that going for me this time. 12 days is better than it was.

What was it before?


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Bevziibubble glad you're out of limbo. Hope you feel ok.
> 
> @Jessie1229 how many dpo? Could it be IB? Hope for you af stays away.
> 
> @realbeauty86 i see that on the frer. Impatienly awaiting next test!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu i know what you mean. Its a yoyo. I ve got everything crossed for you.
> 
> @AlwaysTheAunt im 5dpo too. ALMOST poas but i waited. Hahaa
> Probably tomorrow hahaha
> 
> @PinkCupcakes i hope for you the runs is a sign. Xxx im still praying for you.

Ahahaha yes 6dpo still too early but damn i probs will too i do have work tho so as long as i get up ans waste the fmu i might be able to hold off a day more


----------



## J_and_D

@Flueky88 @Suggerhoney I love it! Late O positives :)

@Flueky88 u guys trying again?

CD28 and I finally got a positive OPK! Lol yay I'm back in this month! \\:D/


----------



## Teafor2

PinkCupcakes said:


> I just feel like sobbing and I’m stuck working today :(

I know that feeling. I’m so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

PinkCupcakes said:


> Anyone else get bad runs and weird cramping before a BFP?

During my tww before my chemical last month my digestion was really weird. I did have one or two random days of the runs. The other days I just felt like I was on the edge of having the runs if that makes sense. I was going number 2 like 2-3 times a day. It lasted until a couple days after getting my bfp. I guess once the hormones kicked in more it slowed down my digestion and I ended up feeling a bit constipated. On the day my bleeding started the runs came back, similar to how I get right before my period. Hormones are weird.


----------



## Lottielouf

I have a faint line on a cheapie this morning with fmu although I got up once in the night to pee...came up right away! Trying to get a pic where you can see it, I’m 12dpo but AF isn’t due til Saturday xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

PinkCupcakes said:


> I feel out and I’m extremely sad

Im so sorry :(



Bevziibubble said:


> AF finally arrived :witch:

Im sorry AF arrived, i guess at least you know now, big hugs xx



Jessie1229 said:


> I started brown and pink spotting today, looks like my periods coming :/

Sorry to hear hun.



Tasha36089 said:


> I’m on 4dpo, nothing to report. Don’t feel like this will be our month. Our timing wasn’t great with being ill just before. Feeling a bit down atm. We are in isolation for a further 10 days as my two daughters have now got COVID. They don’t really have any symptoms luckily. That means another 10 days off work :?

Im 4dpo too. Dont give up hope yet. Sorry to hear about your daughters.



AlwaysTheAunt said:


> 5dpo and itching to test
> 
> Ttc is the biggest rollercoaster hey! I never realised just how common chemical pregnancies were until ive been stalking these threads for months!

I know is it just me or is this the longest TWW in history. Feel like ive been in it forever and im only 4dpo [-(


----------



## ShanandBoc

Lottielouf said:


> I have a faint line on a cheapie this morning with fmu although I got up once in the night to pee...came up right away! Trying to get a pic where you can see it, I’m 12dpo but AF isn’t due til Saturday xx

Oh my goodness cant wait to see it. Can you test on FRER?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lottielouf said:


> I have a faint line on a cheapie this morning with fmu although I got up once in the night to pee...came up right away! Trying to get a pic where you can see it, I’m 12dpo but AF isn’t due til Saturday xx


 Good luck!


----------



## Lottielouf

@ShanandBoc im nipping out for some this afternoon...I thought I had a squinter last night but didn’t trust it but today’s is visible and has colour and came up right away!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lottielouf said:


> @ShanandBoc im nipping out for some this afternoon...I thought I had a squinter last night but didn’t trust it but today’s is visible and has colour and came up right away!
> 
> View attachment 1094453

Oh yes for sure!!


----------



## motherofboys

J_and_D said:


> What was it before?

When ttc ds4 is was 6 days! I didnt find out until I started opks and temping almost 2 years in to ttc. I took vitamin b6 and extended it to 9 days and managed to fall pregnant 6 months later. With ds5 is was 10 days. 



Lottielouf said:


> @ShanandBoc im nipping out for some this afternoon...I thought I had a squinter last night but didn’t trust it but today’s is visible and has colour and came up right away!
> 
> View attachment 1094453

I see that! 



I'm having an issue where my tests are taking SO long to develop, even with minimal dipping, that I then can't trust the results as its gone past the 5 minutes. 
I'm 12dpo and af is due today. Cramps on and off so I think she's coming but I tested anyway. Wasn't fmu and was only a short hold.


----------



## Lottielouf

motherofboys said:


> When ttc ds4 is was 6 days! I didnt find out until I started opks and temping almost 2 years in to ttc. I took vitamin b6 and extended it to 9 days and managed to fall pregnant 6 months later. With ds5 is was 10 days.
> 
> 
> I see that!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue where my tests are taking SO long to develop, even with minimal dipping, that I then can't trust the results as its gone past the 5 minutes.
> I'm 12dpo and af is due today. Cramps on and off so I think she's coming but I tested anyway. Wasn't fmu and was only a short hold.
> 
> View attachment 1094454

could it be the tests that are faulty?xx


----------



## motherofboys

It could be, it's a new batch that only came the other day. 
They are One Step from Amazon, so if anyone is using them, is this happening to you?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Lottielouf said:


> @ShanandBoc im nipping out for some this afternoon...I thought I had a squinter last night but didn’t trust it but today’s is visible and has colour and came up right away!
> 
> View attachment 1094453

I can see that eeeek!! Cant wait to see that FRER. How exciting!!


----------



## Lottielouf

motherofboys said:


> It could be, it's a new batch that only came the other day.
> They are One Step from Amazon, so if anyone is using them, is this happening to you?

Hope AF stays away and it’s just the tests that are crappy xx


----------



## Jessie1229

So I think af came this morning but lighter than normal but definitely red. I had one test left so I took it for the crack and this came up, now I’m confused.. was I pregnant or am I or not ‍♀️ Putting myself through torture!!


----------



## realbeauty86

Jessie1229 said:


> So I think af came this morning but lighter than normal but definitely red. I had one test left so I took it for the crack and this came up, now I’m confused.. was I pregnant or am I or not ‍♀️ Putting myself through torture!!
> 
> View attachment 1094456

Well I can see it. Bleeding lighter May be a good sign. Good luck


----------



## realbeauty86

Lottielouf said:


> @ShanandBoc im nipping out for some this afternoon...I thought I had a squinter last night but didn’t trust it but today’s is visible and has colour and came up right away!
> 
> View attachment 1094453

Hey now.... good luck lady!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jessie1229 said:


> So I think af came this morning but lighter than normal but definitely red. I had one test left so I took it for the crack and this came up, now I’m confused.. was I pregnant or am I or not ‍♀️ Putting myself through torture!!
> 
> View attachment 1094456


 I see it. Fingers crossed it wasn't actually af


----------



## Lottielouf

Jessie1229 said:


> So I think af came this morning but lighter than normal but definitely red. I had one test left so I took it for the crack and this came up, now I’m confused.. was I pregnant or am I or not ‍♀️ Putting myself through torture!!
> 
> View attachment 1094456

I see that! Fingers crossed for late implantation maybe?!xx


----------



## Tasha36089

Lottielouf said:


> @ShanandBoc im nipping out for some this afternoon...I thought I had a squinter last night but didn’t trust it but today’s is visible and has colour and came up right away!
> 
> View attachment 1094453

Can easily see that line!! 

I am 5dpo today and had spotting when I first went to the toilet this morning. Too soon for implantation surely?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Tasha36089 said:


> Can easily see that line!!
> 
> I am 5dpo today and had spotting when I first went to the toilet this morning. Too soon for implantation surely?

Generally implantation is around 8/9 dpo but can be as early as 6dpo


----------



## Weemcb26

Slowly loosing my mind only 7dpo I don’t know what I do this to myself


----------



## Jessie1229

Lottielouf said:


> I see that! Fingers crossed for late implantation maybe?!xx

Not getting my hopes up because it’s too red for ib, it’s not heavy it’s light but it’s fresh blood


----------



## motherofboys

OK, so I looked at the instructions to see if I was dipping too long or something and apparently I'm not dipping long enough. I thought too long would make it saturated and it would just flood it with dye, but I dipped 2, 1 for just long enough for it to work, and one for the 15 seconds the instructions say, and it did fully run across much quicker. I've never had tests say 15 seconds "at least" they always seem to say 10! I'm p6retty sure it's still negative, maybe a shadow. Here's the one from this morning, then underneath is the one I dipped quick, then the one I dipped longer. This is right at the minutes, you can see there's still some dye going across the top of the middle one.


----------



## Jessie1229

I’m pretty sure it’s just af, them cheapie tests are playing with my eyes


----------



## motherofboys

They are rotten for doing that. I always get line eye on the cheapies. I'm sorry the witch got you


----------



## Jessie1229

motherofboys said:


> They are rotten for doing that. I always get line eye on the cheapies. I'm sorry the witch got you

its okay I’m just seeing it as everything happens for a reason I guess, I’m greatful to have my daughter.. just would of been nice to have a sibling for her


----------



## Teafor2

@Lottielouf I can see that! Can’t wait to see your tests over the next few days :) 

@Jessie1229 When I had my first chemical I had positive tests still while I was bleeding. It took until the 4th day for them to be negative. Has your bleeding increased or still lighter? 

I’m on cd 9 and just waiting to ovulate. Last night my cervix felt very high and soft, which I’ve never actually felt before. Hopefully it means I’ll be super fertile this month after my loss last month.


----------



## motherofboys

Jessie1229 said:


> its okay I’m just seeing it as everything happens for a reason I guess, I’m greatful to have my daughter.. just would of been nice to have a sibling for her

I understand this so much. Wanting another child does not mean that you're not grateful for the child(ren) that you already have.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jessie1229 said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s just af, them cheapie tests are playing with my eyes
> 
> View attachment 1094461

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Yay @Lottielouf ! Line looks great, cant wait for tomorrows


----------



## Jessie1229

Teafor2 said:


> @Lottielouf I can see that! Can’t wait to see your tests over the next few days :)
> 
> @Jessie1229 When I had my first chemical I had positive tests still while I was bleeding. It took until the 4th day for them to be negative. Has your bleeding increased or still lighter?
> 
> I’m on cd 9 and just waiting to ovulate. Last night my cervix felt very high and soft, which I’ve never actually felt before. Hopefully it means I’ll be super fertile this month after my loss last month.

It’s still lighter but clear blue was a clear negative just the cheapies are coming up


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I’m 13dpt12dpiui and I am SOOOO dizzy today it’s insane also I’m out of FRERs so I had to use a cheapie and of course it’s BFN ugh I’m also having weird cramps since I woke up


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Lottielouf 
I so see that hon yay.
Can't wait for more tests. 


@Weemcb26 
Hello love urs Avatar so cute. I can see a line on ure test hon. Good luck for when u test again FX they get darker. 

@PinkCupcakes 
I had diareah b4 my BFP with my son so i really hope this is a sign for you


@Deethehippy and @Mum42crazy 
Rooting for you ladies so much. 

@realbeauty86 
Girrlllll did u test again I'm over here like waiting for photos hahaha I'm all excited hehe :bunny:



@MinnieMcMoose 

I will ask hon. Seems like some hospitals in the UK give photos but mine never have of any scans apart from the dating sign 12-13 weeks and the 20 weeks scan.
I don't know why. But I will definitely ask it can't hurt to ask she can either say yes or no. 
Mite use DH as and excuse because he can't come with. 
Just praying it goes well. I'm gonna be so nervous. 

Good luck those just waiting to test in next few days praying to see lots of BFPs popping up. 
Looks like we already have some but we need more. 

@Bevziibubble ah hon I'm sorry but also glad ies finlay out of shitty limbo. 
Has this made you want to start ttc?
I will definitely be following ure journey if u do and will be rooting u on all the way<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

motherofboys said:


> OK, so I looked at the instructions to see if I was dipping too long or something and apparently I'm not dipping long enough. I thought too long would make it saturated and it would just flood it with dye, but I dipped 2, 1 for just long enough for it to work, and one for the 15 seconds the instructions say, and it did fully run across much quicker. I've never had tests say 15 seconds "at least" they always seem to say 10! I'm p6retty sure it's still negative, maybe a shadow. Here's the one from this morning, then underneath is the one I dipped quick, then the one I dipped longer. This is right at the minutes, you can see there's still some dye going across the top of the middle one.
> 
> View attachment 1094460


Those tests are crap hon 
I used them with this pregnancy a few times and only got really faint lines on them at like 14dpo when all other tests were dark. 
But they are good for when ure further along like I think I was 17dpo and got matching lines they just took so much longer than other brands I just don't think they are that sensitive.


----------



## motherofboys

Suggerhoney said:


> Those tests are crap hon
> I used them with this pregnancy a few times and only got really faint lines on them at like 14dpo when all other tests were dark.
> But they are good for when ure further along like I think I was 17dpo and got matching lines they just took so much longer than other brands I just don't think they are that sensitive.

I've used them before, but its been about 8 years since I used one when actually pregnant so I guess that a drop in quality shouldn't surprise me. They weren't the best then. I swear I'm seeing a shadow within time, but it could be anything at this point. If af doesn't show today I'll order another brand tomorrow.


----------



## Weemcb26

@Suggerhoney thank you that’s my girl Gracie when she was a pup. Oh can u? I binned it aswell


----------



## wrapunzel

PinkCupcakes said:


> So I’m 13dpt12dpiui and I am SOOOO dizzy today it’s insane also I’m out of FRERs so I had to use a cheapie and of course it’s BFN ugh I’m also having weird cramps since I woke up
> 
> View attachment 1094465

the bottom-most test is your newest? hun it has the faaaaaintest shadow line. For the bottom three I see very very faint line, BFN, and now a new very very faint line.

:dust:


----------



## Flueky88

J_and _D that's a big no from me. We are complete with our Nov 2020 baby. My 3 babies are 3.5 and under, I don't think I could handle any more. I just like cheering people on. Especially seeing those that having been trying for awhile. 

Yay for positive opk! Get to BDing!


----------



## atx614

@PinkCupcakes 

I see a VVF on the last test! And the one above it looks like a bfn. So I am excited to see your test tomorrow. With my son I had diarrhea before my BFP. With this one I had no symptoms other than sore boobs which I get normally before my period so didn’t think much of it. And I burped a lot lol. That was the only thing different for me.[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]


----------



## Deethehippy

Lottielouf - I see that line and it’s looking good. Hope the next tests are darker.

Pinkcupcakes - I see a line on the bottom test strip, are you sure it’s no darker than yesterday? Keep testing, I have a good feeling for you.


----------



## Deethehippy

motherofboys said:


> OK, so I looked at the instructions to see if I was dipping too long or something and apparently I'm not dipping long enough. I thought too long would make it saturated and it would just flood it with dye, but I dipped 2, 1 for just long enough for it to work, and one for the 15 seconds the instructions say, and it did fully run across much quicker. I've never had tests say 15 seconds "at least" they always seem to say 10! I'm p6retty sure it's still negative, maybe a shadow. Here's the one from this morning, then underneath is the one I dipped quick, then the one I dipped longer. This is right at the minutes, you can see there's still some dye going across the top of the middle one.
> 
> View attachment 1094460

Swear I can see a faint line on the middle one..do you see it in real life?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@wrapunzel yes bottom is newest, I can’t really see anything on it in person but who knows lol! I will pick up a FRER later and test again in the morning I guess 

@atx614 wow really? Yea yesterday I had the runs so bad so many times throughout the day but they weren’t painful, just had to go bad and fast! Lol 

@Deethehippy i can’t see anything in person but maybe the phone picks it up better I have no idea but I am quite a bit dizzy today!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Okay now that it’s dry I can see a more clear line on it?!? I have no idea what to think lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Lottielouf I see that clearly!!! When are you testing again?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I have no idea


----------



## sallyhansen76

@PinkCupcakes I see a line darker than yesterdays!


----------



## Teafor2

Jessie1229 said:


> It’s still lighter but clear blue was a clear negative just the cheapies are coming up

How sensitive are the cheapies compared to clear blue? I think the cheapies are usually 10 mlU, whereas clear blue is like 25. Maybe that’s what the lines are only showing up on the cheapie? I’d keep testing if I were you and your bleeding stays light.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

sallyhansen76 said:


> @PinkCupcakes I see a line darker than yesterdays!

But could it be an evap? I didn’t have any FRER this morning because I didn’t think anything would show today. Lol


----------



## motherofboys

Deethehippy said:


> Swear I can see a faint line on the middle one..do you see it in real life?

I thought I saw something, but I often think I can on my own and am wrong :haha:


----------



## wrapunzel

PinkCupcakes said:


> But could it be an evap? I didn’t have any FRER this morning because I didn’t think anything would show today. Lol

of course it could be an evap but you're using the same tests and stuff so I am inclined to trust it. Wait until tomorrow to use a FRER!


----------



## Lozb

Hi everyone, sorry i haven't be active on here for a bit. i have been popping on last few days and reading. I have tried to stay really relaxed this month. I don't think we caught the egg this month, don't think we did enough bding or even at the right time. I could be anywhere between 7dpo -9dpo. If i am 9dpo then af is coming this weekend. We only bded twice in the fertile week cd 15 and cd 17. I can O from cd 15 to cd 18. will be very surprised if we get a bfp as we have bd more in fertile week and spot on the right days and still not got a bfp so guessing no chance this month. I am so temped to buy some OPK if af comes, i dnt know if its caused me more stress not knowing what day O was. i have then saved in my basket on amazon. Still keeping testing day as the 16th as af would be late by then. had some af like pains today it really felt like she was coming, haven't had my sore throat like i normally get. nipples are sore like normal. Maybe i should get some OPK and some clearblue ovulation tests too. 

good luck to all testing now and still waiting to test.


----------



## Jessie1229

PinkCupcakes said:


> I have no idea
> 
> View attachment 1094467

that looks like hcg is rising


----------



## Teafor2

Lozb said:


> Hi everyone, sorry i haven't be active on here for a bit. i have been popping on last few days and reading. I have tried to stay really relaxed this month. I don't think we caught the egg this month, don't think we did enough bding or even at the right time. I could be anywhere between 7dpo -9dpo. If i am 9dpo then af is coming this weekend. We only bded twice in the fertile week cd 15 and cd 17. I can O from cd 15 to cd 18. will be very surprised if we get a bfp as we have bd more in fertile week and spot on the right days and still not got a bfp so guessing no chance this month. I am so temped to buy some OPK if af comes, i dnt know if its caused me more stress not knowing what day O was. i have then saved in my basket on amazon. Still keeping testing day as the 16th as af would be late by then. had some af like pains today it really felt like she was coming, haven't had my sore throat like i normally get. nipples are sore like normal. Maybe i should get some OPK and some clearblue ovulation tests too.
> 
> good luck to all testing now and still waiting to test.

I know what you mean about more stress not knowing. I have friends that tell me that I should just ignore my ovulation date and relax (can’t do that even if I wanted as I have o pain every month), but I know I’d be WAY more stressed not knowing when I ovulated compared to knowing and then being able to tell if I’m actually late for af or not.


----------



## motherofboys

Same, I usually get really clear signs of o. I could live with not opking but I wouldn't be able to just relax and as soon as I got o pains or ewcm I'd be trying to remember when we did it and worrying if we should so it again just in case.


----------



## Lozb

Teafor2 said:


> I know what you mean about more stress not knowing. I have friends that tell me that I should just ignore my ovulation date and relax (can’t do that even if I wanted as I have o pain every month), but I know I’d be WAY more stressed not knowing when I ovulated compared to knowing and then being able to tell if I’m actually late for af or not.

Yeh i used my last ones last cycle and thought will try a month without to see if i could just relax but no it seems to have bothered me not knowing if we could have or not. If af isnt here by 16th then i am late. earliest is 13th and lastest is 16th. getting pains now all on left side and just feels like af is coming. i had a feeling i O'd cd 15 which would mean af coming saturday wud make sense for the pain. not doing OPK just has me guessing more. would be ok if i didn't know the range i O in but i do, i know the signs my body gives me as we tried for 11 months for my son and did fertility testing.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Jessie1229 said:


> that looks like hcg is rising

I have no idea but yesterday’s tests were stark white. I don’t have anymore FRERs to test today so I have to pick some up but I just feel like it’ll be bfn :(


----------



## Lottielouf

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Lottielouf I see that clearly!!! When are you testing again?

Well I went out for frers but could not get any for love nor money! So I have various tests to try and will prob do one later on tonight xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Af showed this morning 2 days earlier than expected. Went ahead and ordered ovulation test for next month. Onto cycle number 5 hope the ovulation test help!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

wannanewbaby said:


> Af showed this morning 2 days earlier than expected. Went ahead and ordered ovulation test for next month. Onto cycle number 5 hope the ovulation test help!!


 I'm so sorry :(


----------



## J_and_D

@motherofboys 6 days!! Wow! And I'm over here stressing about a 10 days

@Lottielouf looks good! Fx! Lol can't wait to see your "off" brand tests hehehehe

@PinkCupcakes you could still get a positive. You aren't out til AF arrives and I swear it looks like there's something there!

@Jessie1229 I'm sorry girl

@realbeauty86 any update? Excited to see!

@Flueky88 aaahhhh... gotcha. 

@wannanewbaby sorry AF arrived. If we aren't successful this month, next month will be my 5th cycle as well. We'll get there eventually :thumbup:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Has anyone used these? Looks like clear blue now has pink dye tests.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@wannanewbaby Sorry about af. xxx

@PinkCupcakes Yeah, those seem to be fairly decent


----------



## motherofboys

@J_and_D when I was researching after finding out I only had 6 days I found that the minimum you need to be able to fall pregnant is 9 days. I have fallen pregnant at 9 and 10 days so it's totally possible. Though I get why you're stressing, I worry about late implantation and not having enough hormone to stop my period from happening.


----------



## motherofboys

@wannanewbaby I'm sorry :(

@PinkCupcakes I've not seen those before but would be interesting to see what they are like


----------



## Suggerhoney

motherofboys said:


> I've used them before, but its been about 8 years since I used one when actually pregnant so I guess that a drop in quality shouldn't surprise me. They weren't the best then. I swear I'm seeing a shadow within time, but it could be anything at this point. If af doesn't show today I'll order another brand tomorrow.


Yeah they just not that sensitive hon.
Hope AF stays away hon and those shadows turn into lines[-o&lt;



Weemcb26 said:


> @Suggerhoney thank you that’s my girl Gracie when she was a pup. Oh can u? I binned it aswell


Ahhh she's beautiful hon.
Oh no, hope when u test again u get a darker line.
I binned Mt 10 11 and 12dpo ICs because my lines whent fainter with FMU at 12dpo and i though I was going to have another chemical.
Turns out my FMU was just rubbish and got darker lines later on.
Wish I kept them ICs now :dohh:




Flueky88 said:


> J_and _D that's a big no from me. We are complete with our Nov 2020 baby. My 3 babies are 3.5 and under, I don't think I could handle any more. I just like cheering people on. Especially seeing those that having been trying for awhile.
> 
> Yay for positive opk! Get to BDing!

So nice to have u hear cheering everyone on hon, I stayed on here after have DS but then got broody again haha.
:wacko:



PinkCupcakes said:


> So I’m 13dpt12dpiui and I am SOOOO dizzy today it’s insane also I’m out of FRERs so I had to use a cheapie and of course it’s BFN ugh I’m also having weird cramps since I woke up
> 
> View attachment 1094465


Pink I see what the other ladies are saying ure latest test has a pink line hon


Lozb said:


> Hi everyone, sorry i haven't be active on here for a bit. i have been popping on last few days and reading. I have tried to stay really relaxed this month. I don't think we caught the egg this month, don't think we did enough bding or even at the right time. I could be anywhere between 7dpo -9dpo. If i am 9dpo then af is coming this weekend. We only bded twice in the fertile week cd 15 and cd 17. I can O from cd 15 to cd 18. will be very surprised if we get a bfp as we have bd more in fertile week and spot on the right days and still not got a bfp so guessing no chance this month. I am so temped to buy some OPK if af comes, i dnt know if its caused me more stress not knowing what day O was. i have then saved in my basket on amazon. Still keeping testing day as the 16th as af would be late by then. had some af like pains today it really felt like she was coming, haven't had my sore throat like i normally get. nipples are sore like normal. Maybe i should get some OPK and some clearblue ovulation tests too.
> 
> good luck to all testing now and still waiting to test.

We hardly BD hon I think it was cd8 and cd10 and evening of cd11.
I O on cd 10.
U definitely have a good chance app its best not to BD everyday and just every other.
FX u get a surprise BFP, I was 100% sure that I was out.



Teafor2 said:


> I know what you mean about more stress not knowing. I have friends that tell me that I should just ignore my ovulation date and relax (can’t do that even if I wanted as I have o pain every month), but I know I’d be WAY more stressed not knowing when I ovulated compared to knowing and then being able to tell if I’m actually late for af or not.

I kept getting hold the same.
Just relax don't track ovulation don't do this don't do that just BD when u want and it will happen.
But I cud never ignore O because I got O pain and all the other signs, there was no way I cud just ignore it.

All I did was stop temping. I had been temping since Feb last year and in Jan I was just I can't be bothered but I still did OPKs.
I did take a more relaxed approach as In if it happens it happens and if it don't then it don't.
When I was in the 2ww I pretended I was at the start of my cycle and I know that sounds strange but it did help me not to focus so much on what DPO I was at etc.
But by the time I hit 6dpo then I was looking for any signs.
I had sore boobs at 6 and 7dpo and a little neaeaa, and loss of appetite and then from 8dpo absolutely nothing.
A little Heart burn on the morning of 10dpo then zero symptoms until I hit just over 5 weeks.
With my last 2 pregnancies I had loads of symptoms b4 BFP but with this one nothing just the loss of appetite.
Good luck sweety hope this will be ure month and u can come join us all again.
[-o&lt;



Lottielouf said:


> Well I went out for frers but could not get any for love nor money! So I have various tests to try and will prob do one later on tonight xx


I can't wait hon. Good luck I can't wait to see lines ;)




wannanewbaby said:


> Af showed this morning 2 days earlier than expected. Went ahead and ordered ovulation test for next month. Onto cycle number 5 hope the ovulation test help!!

Urghhhh so sorry the :witch: came hon.
I always used OPKs loved them.
Hope u catch this cycle [-o&lt;


PinkCupcakes said:


> Has anyone used these? Looks like clear blue now has pink dye tests.
> 
> View attachment 1094478

Oh wow they look so cool.
We can't get them here. They look about like Frer but CB I want some lol. 
Read the reviews hon see what peeps are saying about them I've never seen them tests b4. We get CB here but only blue dye.


----------



## Lottielouf

Couldn’t get hold of frers so I got a few digi tests which I’ll probs save for a day or so and some normal clearblue ones which is usually avoid but for the sake of testing I thought I’d give them a go... I got this straight away on the clearblue...


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Lottielouf said:


> Couldn’t get hold of frers so I got a few digi tests which I’ll probs save for a day or so and some normal clearblue ones which is usually avoid but for the sake of testing I thought I’d give them a go... I got this straight away on the clearblue...
> 
> View attachment 1094482

That’s super clear! Congrats!!


----------



## realbeauty86

Suggerhoney said:


> @Lottielouf
> I so see that hon yay.
> Can't wait for more tests.
> 
> 
> @Weemcb26
> Hello love urs Avatar so cute. I can see a line on ure test hon. Good luck for when u test again FX they get darker.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes
> I had diareah b4 my BFP with my son so i really hope this is a sign for you
> 
> 
> @Deethehippy and @Mum42crazy
> Rooting for you ladies so much.
> 
> @realbeauty86
> Girrlllll did u test again I'm over here like waiting for photos hahaha I'm all excited hehe :bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> @MinnieMcMoose
> 
> I will ask hon. Seems like some hospitals in the UK give photos but mine never have of any scans apart from the dating sign 12-13 weeks and the 20 weeks scan.
> I don't know why. But I will definitely ask it can't hurt to ask she can either say yes or no.
> Mite use DH as and excuse because he can't come with.
> Just praying it goes well. I'm gonna be so nervous.
> 
> Good luck those just waiting to test in next few days praying to see lots of BFPs popping up.
> Looks like we already have some but we need more.
> 
> @Bevziibubble ah hon I'm sorry but also glad ies finlay out of shitty limbo.
> Has this made you want to start ttc?
> I will definitely be following ure journey if u do and will be rooting u on all the way<3

Lmao. I’m sorry. I actually haven’t tested again. I made an appointment to get bloodwork done next Thursday. So I guess I’m being patient. I have a strong feeling that I may be pregger. At least I’m praying hard on it


----------



## Lottielouf

realbeauty86 said:


> Lmao. I’m sorry. I actually haven’t tested again. I made an appointment to get bloodwork done next Thursday. So I guess I’m being patient. I have a strong feeling that I may be pregger. At least I’m praying hard on it

I have everything crossed for you!xx


----------



## patienceiav

Teafor2 said:


> I know what you mean about more stress not knowing. I have friends that tell me that I should just ignore my ovulation date and relax (can’t do that even if I wanted as I have o pain every month), but I know I’d be WAY more stressed not knowing when I ovulated compared to knowing and then being able to tell if I’m actually late for af or not.

Soooo relatable... "oh just don't think about it" damnit I'd be so much more stressed not knowing when ov is/was, I'd be so sad and annoyed ALL the time because I'd be convinced that I missed our window, I really like being able to go "BD is OVER, all sexytime from now on is for us!" it's better to hunker down for a few days, than to shag for a couple of weeks almost on schedule "just in case" arrghh people don't get it!


----------



## realbeauty86

Lottielouf said:


> I have everything crossed for you!xx

Thank you. I may test again Saturday or Sunday with a cheapie. Just for you guys...


I believe I am starting implantation bleeding. I am spotting today. It’s light pink for now. Hopefully it stays light and go away. I’m not suppose to start my actually af til next week. So yeah.... [-o&lt;


----------



## realbeauty86

Lottielouf said:


> Couldn’t get hold of frers so I got a few digi tests which I’ll probs save for a day or so and some normal clearblue ones which is usually avoid but for the sake of testing I thought I’d give them a go... I got this straight away on the clearblue...
> 
> View attachment 1094482

Yours showed up good. Mine didn’t but I was only 8dpo I think when I took it


----------



## Lozb

motherofboys said:


> @J_and_D when I was researching after finding out I only had 6 days I found that the minimum you need to be able to fall pregnant is 9 days. I have fallen pregnant at 9 and 10 days so it's totally possible. Though I get why you're stressing, I worry about late implantation and not having enough hormone to stop my period from happening.

I also have LP 10-11 days long and always worry about my LP being short and Af coming before i have enough hormone in my system but i know it can be done because i have my son and LP has always been that length. Macca root seems to have lengthened it back to what it was since stopping birth control in good time.


----------



## motherofboys

I see that really clearly lottie. I know CB have a reputation, but that line is nice and think and not all that faint at all. Obviously double check with pink dye but I'd say congratulations were on order


----------



## Deethehippy

Lottielouf said:


> Couldn’t get hold of frers so I got a few digi tests which I’ll probs save for a day or so and some normal clearblue ones which is usually avoid but for the sake of testing I thought I’d give them a go... I got this straight away on the clearblue...
> 
> View attachment 1094482

:bfp::dance:


----------



## Lottielouf

motherofboys said:


> I see that really clearly lottie. I know CB have a reputation, but that line is nice and think and not all that faint at all. Obviously double check with pink dye but I'd say congratulations were on order

I plan to I’ve had some nasty evaps in the past on CB tests so I’m going to keep testing with my pink dye cheapies and then confirm with digi and maybe my first response rapid result ones too xx


----------



## motherofboys

Good thinking. I hope this isn't a bad evap!


----------



## patienceiav

realbeauty86 said:


> Thank you. I may test again Saturday or Sunday with a cheapie. Just for you guys...
> 
> 
> I believe I am starting implantation bleeding. I am spotting today. It’s light pink for now. Hopefully it stays light and go away. I’m not suppose to start my actually af til next week. So yeah.... [-o&lt;

Fingers crossed luv, we demand more tests, appease the POAS gods!!! :lol:


----------



## Teafor2

@Lottielouf Yay! That is definitely a bfp :) 

@Suggerhoney I like the idea of treating the tww like the start of your cycle. After having two chemicals in a row I think I’ll be shocked if I don’t get pregnant again next month. It’s crazy how after my surgery I’ve gone from not even a hint of a positive for a year and a half to two bfps in 3 months. It’s just changed my expectations so much. 
Hoping I’ll be able to join you over in the pregnancy groups again soon!

@patienceiav Yes about how bd is just for us after o is over! I used to always prefer doing it in my fertile period because I’m more in the mood, but with all this ttc I enjoy it more in the tww now because it’s just for fun and not attached to ttc at all.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lottielouf said:


> Couldn’t get hold of frers so I got a few digi tests which I’ll probs save for a day or so and some normal clearblue ones which is usually avoid but for the sake of testing I thought I’d give them a go... I got this straight away on the clearblue...
> 
> View attachment 1094482

No way that’s an evap. BFP!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lottielouf said:


> Couldn’t get hold of frers so I got a few digi tests which I’ll probs save for a day or so and some normal clearblue ones which is usually avoid but for the sake of testing I thought I’d give them a go... I got this straight away on the clearblue...
> 
> View attachment 1094482


Wooohoooo that's a great line sweety :bfp: congratulations :yipee:


realbeauty86 said:


> Lmao. I’m sorry. I actually haven’t tested again. I made an appointment to get bloodwork done next Thursday. So I guess I’m being patient. I have a strong feeling that I may be pregger. At least I’m praying hard on it

Damnnn girl u the patience of a Saint hahaha. I wud be pisssing on every test I cud get my hands on hahahaha. 

I'm praying all over that feeling hon in Jesus name, I can't wait for you to do another test. That does sound like implantation spotting to so excited for ure next test:headspin:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Things are looking up today! GLad to see some lines :)

3 dpo over here :).


----------



## motherofboys

That makes so much sense. I dont want to do it every other day because we have to to make a baby. Ideally we'd just do it when we felt like it and a baby would be the result. Sometimes it's like you know too much. Once you know about ovulation and timing and signs there's no going back.


----------



## BabyBrain80

motherofboys said:


> OK, so I looked at the instructions to see if I was dipping too long or something and apparently I'm not dipping long enough. I thought too long would make it saturated and it would just flood it with dye, but I dipped 2, 1 for just long enough for it to work, and one for the 15 seconds the instructions say, and it did fully run across much quicker. I've never had tests say 15 seconds "at least" they always seem to say 10! I'm p6retty sure it's still negative, maybe a shadow. Here's the one from this morning, then underneath is the one I dipped quick, then the one I dipped longer. This is right at the minutes, you can see there's still some dye going across the top of the middle one.
> 
> View attachment 1094460

I just noticed this recently! 15 seconds! I'm sure they've changed that at some point. But I've been using them for so long I've not looked at instructions for years! Just shows you doesn't it?!!


----------



## motherofboys

BabyBrain80 said:


> I just noticed this recently! 15 seconds! I'm sure they've changed that at some point. But I've been using them for so long I've not looked at instructions for years! Just shows you doesn't it?!!

Same, I'm sure I started using them when ttc ds3, who will be 11 in a couple of weeks :haha: I just automatically go to amazon and put in one step now.


----------



## Lottielouf

Reiko_ctu said:


> No way that’s an evap. BFP!!

 My evaps in the past were thin so I’m pretty sure this is the real thing but I don’t think it will sink in til I see the words on a digi:haha:


----------



## realbeauty86

patienceiav said:


> Fingers crossed luv, we demand more tests, appease the POAS gods!!! :lol:

Lmao will do


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Lottielouf OMG that is a clear BFP! IM over here holding my breath!


----------



## Lottielouf

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Lottielouf OMG that is a clear BFP! IM over here holding my breath!

 Hoping for a positive digi tomorrow![-o&lt;


----------



## Lozb

Really sorry but tmi, praying this is IB... it’s the finest amount of pink in the cm. had af like cramps all day but not lead to anything but I am constipated which isn’t a sign af is coming.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed it is IB!


----------



## sallyhansen76

FIngers crossed for you @Lozb


----------



## Lozb

why did my body have to show me that..... i had convinced my self there was no way of a BFP this month now my body is playing tricks on me and its going to be on my mind now.


----------



## atx614

@Lottielouf looksnlike a clear BFP! Excited for your digital!

@Lozb that is so light; FXd it’s IB! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Lottielouf

Lozb said:


> why did my body have to show me that..... i had convinced my self there was no way of a BFP this month now my body is playing tricks on me and its going to be on my mind now.

Really hope it’s IB! Constipation was a symptom for me with my two boys and it’s also descended upon me over the last 24 hours which is delightful :dohh: Sending you lots of luck!xx


----------



## Lozb

atx614 said:


> @Lottielouf looksnlike a clear BFP! Excited for your digital!
> 
> @Lozb that is so light; FXd it’s IB! How many DPO are you?

I am unsure could be anywhere from 9dpo - 6po. i normally O between cd 15 and cd 18. i do think i am closer to 9dpo but i only have a 10day LP so if af isnt here by saturday then i O'd later than cd15. sorry i hope i make sense.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi ladies, just stalking and cheering you all on -- wanted to say congrats to the bfp's!

Pink -- any update? have you tested again? That last line definitely looked like the start of something....

Lottie -- congrats!!! and what is your background? is that a countertop?! i love it


----------



## Flueky88

[QUOTE="Suggerhoney, post: 39486404, member: 


So nice to have u hear cheering everyone on hon, I stayed on here after have DS but then got broody.[/QUOTE]


DH had a vasectomy in November so my ttc days are over. Sometimes I think about leaving in case I get broody but I like to see lttc ladies finally get their rainbow :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

gigglebox said:


> Hi ladies, just stalking and cheering you all on -- wanted to say congrats to the bfp's!
> 
> Pink -- any update? have you tested again? That last line definitely looked like the start of something....
> 
> Lottie -- congrats!!! and what is your background? is that a countertop?! i love it

Not yet I’ve been stuck at work lol!


----------



## Lottielouf

gigglebox said:


> Hi ladies, just stalking and cheering you all on -- wanted to say congrats to the bfp's!
> 
> Pink -- any update? have you tested again? That last line definitely looked like the start of something....
> 
> Lottie -- congrats!!! and what is your background? is that a countertop?! i love it

it is! Haha we’ve been trying for about 14months now and NTNP for about 6/7 before that! OH is military so we’ve struggled to get O date and his days off to line up at times...this time though he actually drove home for literally 1 night just so we didn’t miss it and then 5 hours back down south again the next day :haha:

we used conceive plus lube this time though and I’m convinced that got us this BFP :happydance:


----------



## atx614

Lottielouf said:


> it is! Haha we’ve been trying for about 14months now and NTNP for about 6/7 before that! OH is military so we’ve struggled to get O date and his days off to line up at times...this time though he actually drove home for literally 1 night just so we didn’t miss it and then 5 hours back down south again the next day :haha:
> 
> we used conceive plus lube this time though and I’m convinced that got us this BFP :happydance:

We used conceive plus for the first time for my January cycle and I got A BFP! I think it for sure helped! I used preseed the cycle
I got pregnant with my son, but couldn’t find it this time. Found conceive plus at target! Think I just need a little extra cm help lol


----------



## ShanandBoc

Lottielouf said:


> Couldn’t get hold of frers so I got a few digi tests which I’ll probs save for a day or so and some normal clearblue ones which is usually avoid but for the sake of testing I thought I’d give them a go... I got this straight away on the clearblue...
> 
> View attachment 1094482

Oh wow congratulations a BFP!! So happy for you!!!! \\:D/


----------



## gigglebox

that's awesome!!! Well, so glad to see his efforts paid off!!! 
I did know a lady here on b&b who met her hubby for a few minutes for the same reason, I think she met him half way and bd'ed in their truck then then parted ways! and it was a success! When it's meant to happen, it's meant to happen I guess!


----------



## aymz1983

Wow this has been a lot of catching up, I've been mad busy at work the last few days, I've been trying to read as I go along but forget!

Sorry to everyone where :witch: showed her ugly head. All the fingers and toes crossed for next month!

@Bevziibubble glad you have an answer and are no longer in limbo!

@PinkCupcakes I'm sure that last line looked darker too, here's hoping for the next test

@Lottielouf that line looks too clear and big to be an evap, cant wait to see the next test :)

@Lozb sure looks like it could be IB especially if not due af for a while yet

Hope everyone is doing ok, currently lying in bed listening to the wind outside, it's blowing up a treat. The local FB page has been blowing up with pictures of the sea foam coming onto the streets...it happens every year yet it's still like it's a new phenomenon lol.

Flo had me pegged for O on 5/2, Fitbit on 7/2 but I had a few ovary twinges yesterday and ewcm this evening so I'm thinking maybe O was today? So may see if OH is up for a little fun today, although we bd on 5th, 7th and then yesterday although was like 1am so very early yesterday lol. 
Due for af on 21/2 but if I o'd this late then maybe it's another late O (af was 3 days late last month so presume a later O then)
So if I assume today is O day then I won't look to test until 21/2 and expect af on 25/2 or thereabouts. 
Which means I've now gone from about 4dpo to 0dpo :roll:.

Hoping to have lots to keep occupied with, I'm desperately looking for a new job, feel so disheartened where I am now. Also my eldest son turns 18 in a few weeks so I need to think of a way to make that birthday special and more importantly what to get him! Feel like rearranging the house as well but I know if I start I'll get bored within an hour haha.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

They are out of the FRER early response so I got the pink dye CB and it’s a bfn of course :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> They are out of the FRER early response so I got the pink dye CB and it’s a bfn of course :(
> 
> View attachment 1094501
> View attachment 1094502

Is it my line eye seeing something on the CB? It’s bfn in person?


----------



## realbeauty86

PinkCupcakes said:


> They are out of the FRER early response so I got the pink dye CB and it’s a bfn of course :(
> 
> View attachment 1094501
> View attachment 1094502

I’m not a pro at seeing lines but when is af due? Maybe it’s just slow implantation. Hopefully


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> Really sorry but tmi, praying this is IB... it’s the finest amount of pink in the cm. had af like cramps all day but not lead to anything but I am constipated which isn’t a sign af is coming.
> 
> View attachment 1094490

It very well could be. 
I had it but mine was a little more than that and orangy pale brown. 
I have had on off light pink spotting which looked very similar to that but I'm not sure if it's still IB or not at 7 weeks I've haven't had it for a few days but its looked just like that. 
So FX this is IB hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Flueky88 said:


> [QUOTE="Suggerhoney, post: 39486404, member:
> 
> 
> So nice to have u hear cheering everyone on hon, I stayed on here after have DS but then got broody.


DH had a vasectomy in November so my ttc days are over. Sometimes I think about leaving in case I get broody but I like to see lttc ladies finally get their rainbow :)[/QUOTE]


It's so nice of you to stick around hon u were always so supportive to me when I had my chemicals and was TTC. 
We finally fell with this one on cycle number 11. 
I'm sticking around here also cheering everyone on esp the one that have been trying ages. 
Want them to get there BFPs so badly [-o&lt;


----------



## J_and_D

motherofboys said:


> @J_and_D when I was researching after finding out I only had 6 days I found that the minimum you need to be able to fall pregnant is 9 days. I have fallen pregnant at 9 and 10 days so it's totally possible. Though I get why you're stressing, I worry about late implantation and not having enough hormone to stop my period from happening.

Yes exactly!

@Lozb how long did it take for the macca to fix ur LP?

@realbeauty86 fx for you!

@PinkCupcakes I swear I see a line in the top pics clear blue


----------



## Suggerhoney

@PinkCupcakes 
I'm almost sure I see something very faint on that CB


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I don’t see anything in person on them... if I don’t get a BFP by 14dpiui I’ll stop progesterone so I can get AF again :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here’s another photo. It’s after a while of them sitting there and the top two have lines?! Evaps?


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Here’s another photo. It’s after a while of them sitting there and the top two have lines?! Evaps?
> 
> View attachment 1094503

To 2 definitely have lines hon and still something catching my eye on that CB. 

Can u see anything In person hon ?


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

PinkCupcakes said:


> Here’s another photo. It’s after a while of them sitting there and the top two have lines?! Evaps?
> 
> View attachment 1094503

Thats how i found out i was pregnant with my daughter. A line that clear turned up after the time limit.

I can see something on cb but dont want to get your hopes up if its a bfn in person :( fingers crossed for you still!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Wouldn’t my test be blaring obvious at 13dpt12dpo though? :(


----------



## realbeauty86

PinkCupcakes said:


> Here’s another photo. It’s after a while of them sitting there and the top two have lines?! Evaps?
> 
> View attachment 1094503

I still see two lines


----------



## atx614

@PinkCupcakes the IC cheapies take forever to dry. I used pregmate this cycle and I I don’t think that is an evap. FXd they darken tomorrow! I also see a faint line on the original pick of the CB.


----------



## realbeauty86

Well I haven’t taken another test but I think I’m out of the running. I’m starting to bleed like my cycle is early. So I’m guessing my body didn’t take. Idk. This shit sucks. Now I want pain pills cuz these cramps have been irritating these past few days smh


----------



## FTale

realbeauty86 said:


> Well I haven’t taken another test but I think I’m out of the running. I’m starting to bleed like my cycle is early. So I’m guessing my body didn’t take. Idk. This shit sucks. Now I want pain pills cuz these cramps have been irritating these past few days smh

:sad1: Im sorry. How long is a normal lp for you. Really hope you are preggy though. Keeping fx Hugs


----------



## realbeauty86

FTale said:


> :sad1: Im sorry. How long is a normal lp for you. Really hope you are preggy though. Keeping fx Hugs

Thank you... Idk what lp means


----------



## FTale

realbeauty86 said:


> Thank you... Idk what lp means

Luteal Phase, its how many days after ovulation till your af typically starts. Mine in 14 to 15 days when taking progesterone. Without it, it is 12 to 13 days long. I tend to ovulate early too around cd 10 to cd 12.

Hope that helped some.


----------



## Teafor2

@PinkCupcakes sorry about the bfns :( I can see lines on the cheapie tests in the second photo but not sure if they have colour so they could be evaps. Really hope I’m wrong though! 

@realbeauty86 ah that sucks. Sorry about the bleeding :(


----------



## Lottielouf

@atx614 ive noticed a lack of cm over the last few months and just decided to try it on a whim and I’m glad I did!

@aymz1983 I hope you manage to catch the egg!

@realbeauty86 :hugs:

@PinkCupcakes i really don’t think you’re out yet! They look too dark to be evaps to me...really hope you get darker lines on your next test xx


----------



## motherofboys

Af got me. Started spotting really late last night, right before bed, then was fully there this morning.


----------



## Lottielouf

Going to test late in the day today...they seem to get darker around tea time and I think I O late in the day too...13dpo today and the bloating is REAL! 

hoping to see some more BFPs in here very soon!

good luck to those testing and BD in the next few days xxx


----------



## Lottielouf

motherofboys said:


> Af got me. Started spotting really late last night, right before bed, then was fully there this morning.

:hugs: So sorry lovely I literally had everything crossed for you and I’m sure you’ll get your BFP soon, sending luck and positive thoughts! Xx


----------



## motherofboys

@Lottielouf thank you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

motherofboys said:


> Af got me. Started spotting really late last night, right before bed, then was fully there this morning.


 I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:
Good luck for next month ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lottielouf said:


> Going to test late in the day today...they seem to get darker around tea time and I think I O late in the day too...13dpo today and the bloating is REAL!
> 
> hoping to see some more BFPs in here very soon!
> 
> good luck to those testing and BD in the next few days xxx


 FX :dust:


----------



## Jessie1229

Blood never stayed light got heavier last night and this morning, think I’m gonna stay clear of the cheapie tests


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## GemmaG

PinkCupcakes said:


> Here’s another photo. It’s after a while of them sitting there and the top two have lines?! Evaps?
> 
> View attachment 1094503

@PinkCupcakes remember it can be anything from 24hrs right up to 40 hours for ovulation to happen after your trigger. Couple that with an average of about 40 hours hcg doubling rate. If you implanted on day 8 and ovulated day around 36 hours after your trigger you’d only be around 11dpo. You’d be right on track as long as your tests progress over the next couple of days. From now will be the tests that will give you your answer. I’m absolutely rooting for you x


----------



## realbeauty86

FTale said:


> Luteal Phase, its how many days after ovulation till your af typically starts. Mine in 14 to 15 days when taking progesterone. Without it, it is 12 to 13 days long. I tend to ovulate early too around cd 10 to cd 12.
> 
> Hope that helped some.

Idk. I’m suppose to start Sunday or Monday. Friday morning I’ll be dpo 12. I’m new to all this but it’s depressing


----------



## motherofboys

Jessie1229 said:


> Blood never stayed light got heavier last night and this morning, think I’m gonna stay clear of the cheapie tests

I'm sorry


----------



## wrapunzel

PinkCupcakes said:


> Here’s another photo. It’s after a while of them sitting there and the top two have lines?! Evaps?
> 
> View attachment 1094503

this is how my pregnancy with my son started! The faintest of lines is still a line, hCG range for healthy pregnancy is wildly huge. Congrats


----------



## Suggerhoney

motherofboys said:


> Af got me. Started spotting really late last night, right before bed, then was fully there this morning.


Oh no hon that sucks I'm so sorry :sad1:


----------



## Lottielouf

Jessie1229 said:


> Blood never stayed light got heavier last night and this morning, think I’m gonna stay clear of the cheapie tests

:hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

motherofboys said:


> Af got me. Started spotting really late last night, right before bed, then was fully there this morning.

so sorry


----------



## Lottielouf

Yeah I couldn’t wait til later...I peed on them all and I’m calling it! 

cheapie is still faint, the first response rapid result which are from the day of your missed period has a decent line considering AF isn’t due til tomorrow!


----------



## Deethehippy

Lottielouf said:


> Yeah I couldn’t wait til later...I peed on them all and I’m calling it!
> 
> cheapie is still faint, the first response rapid result which are from the day of your missed period has a decent line considering AF isn’t due til tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1094504

Congratulations, those are awesome BFP’s!

Pinkcupcakes - what sensitivity are the CB pink? It could be that the strips are just more sensitive at this stage. Crossing everything for you.


----------



## aymz1983

Lottielouf said:


> Yeah I couldn’t wait til later...I peed on them all and I’m calling it!
> 
> cheapie is still faint, the first response rapid result which are from the day of your missed period has a decent line considering AF isn’t due til tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1094504

Yay!! Congratulations


----------



## motherofboys

Lottielouf said:


> Yeah I couldn’t wait til later...I peed on them all and I’m calling it!
> 
> cheapie is still faint, the first response rapid result which are from the day of your missed period has a decent line considering AF isn’t due til tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1094504

Congratulations, those lines are great, and a positive digi too!


----------



## Lozb

J_and_D said:


> Yes exactly!
> 
> @Lozb how long did it take for the macca to fix ur LP?
> 
> @realbeauty86 fx for you!
> 
> @PinkCupcakes I swear I see a line in the top pics clear blue

hi it took macca about 2 months but I take a really high dose of it. 4000.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congrats to those who have got a bfp so far and sorry to those who af got. 

This tww has dragged so much. Bfn for me this morning as expected. Our timing this month was rubbish due to dh having a headache and given my ewcm has dissapeared since our mmc there was no way those swimmer would still be hanging around. 

It's coming up to a year now since we started ttc and I don't think it is gonna happen again for us. I swear the mmc and having retained products for 10 weeks has really killed off my fertility.


----------



## Lottielouf

topazicatzbet said:


> Congrats to those who have got a bfp so far and sorry to those who af got.
> 
> This tww has dragged so much. Bfn for me this morning as expected. Our timing this month was rubbish due to dh having a headache and given my ewcm has dissapeared since our mmc there was no way those swimmer would still be hanging around.
> 
> It's coming up to a year now since we started ttc and I don't think it is gonna happen again for us. I swear the mmc and having retained products for 10 weeks has really killed off my fertility.

really hope you get your BFP soon hun :hugs: I noticed I haven’t been getting a lot and sometimes next to no ewcm and we used conceive plus this time so maybe that’s worth a try? Don’t give up hope lovely xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Lottielouf said:


> really hope you get your BFP soon hun :hugs: I noticed I haven’t been getting a lot and sometimes next to no ewcm and we used conceive plus this time so maybe that’s worth a try? Don’t give up hope lovely xx


Been using it for the last 3 cycles. And started on maca this cycle. I plan to add epo next cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

topazicatzbet said:


> Congrats to those who have got a bfp so far and sorry to those who af got.
> 
> This tww has dragged so much. Bfn for me this morning as expected. Our timing this month was rubbish due to dh having a headache and given my ewcm has dissapeared since our mmc there was no way those swimmer would still be hanging around.
> 
> It's coming up to a year now since we started ttc and I don't think it is gonna happen again for us. I swear the mmc and having retained products for 10 weeks has really killed off my fertility.


 Thinking of you and I hope that you get your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Lottielouf said:


> Yeah I couldn’t wait til later...I peed on them all and I’m calling it!
> 
> cheapie is still faint, the first response rapid result which are from the day of your missed period has a decent line considering AF isn’t due til tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1094504

hmm I think you might be pregnant 8-[:lol:

Congratulations such wonderful news!!!! How did your OH react??


----------



## realbeauty86

Lottielouf said:


> Yeah I couldn’t wait til later...I peed on them all and I’m calling it!
> 
> cheapie is still faint, the first response rapid result which are from the day of your missed period has a decent line considering AF isn’t due til tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1094504

Yeah. Def prego. Congrats girlie!!!


----------



## realbeauty86

I’m gonna sit out for a few days. I’m sure this is on the verge of miscarriage. I’ve had them before and this is like it. So I’m pretty sad now. Congrats to those bfp and hopefully the others get them soon. I’ll be back but I gotta get my mind right. I love the positivity here tho. You women are awesome


----------



## ShanandBoc

realbeauty86 said:


> I’m gonna sit out for a few days. I’m sure this is on the verge of miscarriage. I’ve had them before and this is like it. So I’m pretty sad now. Congrats to those bfp and hopefully the others get them soon. I’ll be back but I gotta get my mind right. I love the positivity here tho. You women are awesome

Oh I hope not! Sorry you are feeling so worried and sad. Try and stay positive and keep in touch when you are ready. Thoughts & prayers are with you xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Topaz - 9DPO is still early, I’ve never had lines before 10 DPO before. Don’t give up yet. 

Realbeauty - I’m so sorry :hugs: I hope you get some good news in the near future. Take all the time you need, we are always here if you want to chat. 

As for me: AF has disappeared completely now and I am having my camera procedure on Monday at midday. Just praying they don’t find anything bad and hope they will let me know at the time and not have to go back again to find out. They just said ‘thickened womb’ on the scan, Hope it’s something they can fix for me or that won’t stop me TTC.

Sorry about anyone who got AF and good luck to those testing and waiting to test :flow:


----------



## motherofboys

Deethehippy said:


> Topaz - 9DPO is still early, I’ve never had lines before 10 DPO before. Don’t give up yet.
> 
> Realbeauty - I’m so sorry :hugs: I hope you get some good news in the near future. Take all the time you need, we are always here if you want to chat.
> 
> As for me: AF has disappeared completely now and I am having my camera procedure on Monday at midday. Just praying they don’t find anything bad and hope they will let me know at the time and not have to go back again to find out. They just said ‘thickened womb’ on the scan, Hope it’s something they can fix for me or that won’t stop me TTC.
> 
> Sorry about anyone who got AF and good luck to those testing and waiting to test :flow:

Good luck!


----------



## Lottielouf

ShanandBoc said:


> hmm I think you might be pregnant 8-[:lol:
> 
> Congratulations such wonderful news!!!! How did your OH react??

He’s been home this week and on edge waiting for me to test he’s been as bad as me for squinting at lines :haha: he saw the faint line before I did on my first test! He’s over the moon, this will be his first so he’s super excited :cloud9:


----------



## motherofboys

Lottielouf said:


> He’s been home this week and on edge waiting for me to test he’s been as bad as me for squinting at lines :haha: he saw the faint line before I did on my first test! He’s over the moon, this will be his first so he’s super excited :cloud9:

That's so sweet!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Omg. After my last post I went back and looked at my test and there was a shadow of a line. I ve just saved up some more wee and got this. Not sure if it's an evap though.


----------



## J_and_D

Lottielouf said:


> He’s been home this week and on edge waiting for me to test he’s been as bad as me for squinting at lines :haha: he saw the faint line before I did on my first test! He’s over the moon, this will be his first so he’s super excited :cloud9:

That's too cute! Hehe


----------



## J_and_D

topazicatzbet said:


> Omg. After my last post I went back and looked at my test and there was a shadow of a line. I ve just saved up some more wee and got this. Not sure if it's an evap though.
> 
> View attachment 1094522

I totally see it!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Lottielouf said:


> Yeah I couldn’t wait til later...I peed on them all and I’m calling it!
> 
> cheapie is still faint, the first response rapid result which are from the day of your missed period has a decent line considering AF isn’t due til tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 1094504

WOW thats a BFP!!!!!!!!!! nice to see a clear BFP!



topazicatzbet said:


> Omg. After my last post I went back and looked at my test and there was a shadow of a line. I ve just saved up some more wee and got this. Not sure if it's an evap though.
> 
> View attachment 1094522

If that is in time limit I'd say that thats a BFP........ biting my fingers here for you!


So I am 1dpo, we dtd the day before O I saw some ewcm not loads but it was there and dtd in the evening, O day we didn't to be honest if I dtd the day before he really doesn't feel the need to dtd the next day lol, but I checked my CM the evening of O because I am sure I could have made him but CM was sticky so I really think when I get my positive OPK I O very soon after not 24 hours later. 

Anyway I am so sorry for all the AF that have came, this month we have had so many testing which is great I wish I could give you all BFP!!!!! good luck to all testing I will be testing 8/9 days time!!! finger crossed !


----------



## gigglebox

Pink I see a line on that cb you first posted. I have no idea what the sensitivity of those tests are though so I can't comment on how they should look at 12dpo...


----------



## topazicatzbet

The problem was it wasn't as I'm trying to sneakily test without dh knowing and my mil had popped round this aft (she is in our bubble) I ve dipped 2 other brand of tests in same sample of pee and they both have line too. But again I having to nip back after time limit so not rouse suspicions.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Lottielouf said:


> He’s been home this week and on edge waiting for me to test he’s been as bad as me for squinting at lines :haha: he saw the faint line before I did on my first test! He’s over the moon, this will be his first so he’s super excited :cloud9:

Awww well congratulations to to him too.


----------



## gigglebox

So ladies we aren't ttc but had an oops...would love opinions here. 

First photo was taken about 5minutes (the one in the window sill), where the line is faint but there. A couple hours later and dry, i barely see it, if at all (the picture where I'm holding it). 

Obviously I will retest but thoughts on this? All my true positives in the past got darker when they dried...


----------



## topazicatzbet

My other 2 tests at 9dpo


----------



## PinkCupcakes

14dpt13dpiui BFN of course... IUI failed. If it’s bfn tomorrow still I stop my progesterone and wait for AF and start over :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

PinkCupcakes said:


> 14dpt13dpiui BFN of course... IUI failed. If it’s bfn tomorrow still I stop my progesterone and wait for AF and start over :(
> 
> View attachment 1094530

So sorry hun.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Omg. After my last post I went back and looked at my test and there was a shadow of a line. I ve just saved up some more wee and got this. Not sure if it's an evap though.
> 
> View attachment 1094522

That looks pretty good!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> My other 2 tests at 9dpo
> 
> View attachment 1094528
> View attachment 1094529

Well those are there aren’t they!! I’d say start of BFP!!!


----------



## Rach87

Yay @Lottielouf congrats mama! How exciting!

@topazicatzbet i see that!

@realbeauty86 so sorry. Theyre awful. Hope youre ok in a couple days, we’re here for you.

@PinkCupcakes so sorry

sorry for those who af caught.

afm cd 5 here, on our way home from vaca, not looking forward to the bitter cold. But have a bbt, opks and hpts in my amazon cart ready to go. Even bought some preseed at target while in florida haha. 2 months left for me.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> 14dpt13dpiui BFN of course... IUI failed. If it’s bfn tomorrow still I stop my progesterone and wait for AF and start over :(
> 
> View attachment 1094530

So so sorry pink... that’s so devastating. Hoping a line shows up for you tomorrow xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

4dpo over here and testing in 4 days... but do not feel the slightest bit of symptoms at all! It’s early though, pg related symptoms usually start 7-8 dpo for me in the past.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Yay @Lottielouf congrats mama! How exciting!
> 
> @topazicatzbet i see that!
> 
> @realbeauty86 so sorry. Theyre awful. Hope youre ok in a couple days, we’re here for you.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes so sorry
> 
> sorry for those who af caught.
> 
> afm cd 5 here, on our way home from vaca, not looking forward to the bitter cold. But have a bbt, opks and hpts in my amazon cart ready to go. Even bought some preseed at target while in florida haha. 2 months left for me.

GL catching the eggy this month Rach. You are well prepared and hopefully your timing is good! Is DH on board with lots of BD?


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu thanks! And oh he is verrrry happy with the “trying” aspect of it. Lol Hes off during my expected Ov time so we should be good!
So hoping for you too! Cant wait for your tests.


----------



## Deethehippy

Topaz - that's definitely a line! Can't wait to see more tests.

Pinkcupcakes - I'm so very sorry :hugs:It's so hard. :-(


----------



## Lozb

Well had more pink in cm this afternoon and a mega mega headache all day. Af due earliest tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> 14dpt13dpiui BFN of course... IUI failed. If it’s bfn tomorrow still I stop my progesterone and wait for AF and start over :(
> 
> View attachment 1094530

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lottielouf

@ShanandBoc thank you xx

@topazicatzbet i see something on your tests lovely,good luck!

@PinkCupcakes :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

would love y'alls opinion on my last post if you don't mind looking <3 

Topaz wow that is very obviously there! Congratulations! what dpo are you?


----------



## topazicatzbet

gigglebox said:


> would love y'alls opinion on my last post if you don't mind looking <3
> 
> Topaz wow that is very obviously there! Congratulations! what dpo are you?

I'm 9dpo today and that was prob a 3 hrs hold as fmu gave a shadow. 

I think its too early to tell on your tests. Like you said when positive I ve found they dry darker and an evap dries lighter. But it could just be early. I can see something on the first pic.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry I missed you @gigglebox i see a very thin line on the first test, cant really see anything on the dried test. Any idea how many dpo? Or when af is due?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks everyone. Just worried they are evaps as I ve had my share of them this time round and don't want to get hopes up too much.


----------



## gigglebox

Yes I'm 10dpo, af due in 2 days. 

Pink I am so sorry to read your update :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Topaz, I feel like that has colour. I would definitely test again as soon as you get the chance.

Pink, I'm so sorry. I was so rooting for you this month.


----------



## gigglebox

hmm it just occurs to me that there are a few of us here that are moms of all boys, lol. Are you ladies hoping for a girl? Just curious, hopefully that doesn't come off as offensive.


----------



## topazicatzbet

gigglebox said:


> hmm it just occurs to me that there are a few of us here that are moms of all boys, lol. Are you ladies hoping for a girl? Just curious, hopefully that doesn't come off as offensive.

As much as I would love a girl after my mc last year I know I ll be happy to have another boy. I just want to round our numbers off.


----------



## ShanandBoc

gigglebox said:


> hmm it just occurs to me that there are a few of us here that are moms of all boys, lol. Are you ladies hoping for a girl? Just curious, hopefully that doesn't come off as offensive.

I actually have 2 girls but would be happy with another girl...or a boy. I think I’d be a bit scared about having a boy I wouldn’t know what to do with one lol. 

I think if I had two boys I’d want a little girl.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes I agree with topaz that after losing babies I’m happy to have any baby at all! But I’m totally split between wanting a boy and girl in reality. Girl would be much easier as far as hand me downs and sharing bedrooms (eventually).


----------



## ShanandBoc

gigglebox said:


> So ladies we aren't ttc but had an oops...would love opinions here.
> 
> First photo was taken about 5minutes (the one in the window sill), where the line is faint but there. A couple hours later and dry, i barely see it, if at all (the picture where I'm holding it).
> 
> Obviously I will retest but thoughts on this? All my true positives in the past got darker when they dried...
> 
> View attachment 1094524
> View attachment 1094525

I definitely see a line in the first pic. Cant see anything in the second pic as its a little dark. When are you testing again? Did you say you are 10DPO? If so thats still early. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> 14dpt13dpiui BFN of course... IUI failed. If it’s bfn tomorrow still I stop my progesterone and wait for AF and start over :(
> 
> View attachment 1094530

Im sorry Pink Cupcakes :hugs:


----------



## J_and_D

@gigglebox I'd be happy either way to be honest. Boy or girl. But I only have 1 so far lol

@PinkCupcakes I'm sorry girl:hugs:


----------



## Lozb

Why am I awake at silly o’clock. Got heartburn and actually feeling worried that af is coming. Been loo to check and nothing. Laid here wide awake waiting for this heartburn to stop. It’s either proper heartburn or worried about something heartburn. I get sicky belly subconsciously if I am worried about something. Hope everyone that is awake is doing great. X


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I have a girl and would love another! But would be so happy either way :) 

7dpo today, had on/off cramping the last 2 days but thats about it. With my daughter i had sore boobs 6dpo, but back then that was also normal every other cycle for pms symptoms.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Has anyone used pregnosis brand tests? They're cheaper than frer and i have no tests atm I'd like to get some tuesday at 10dpo :)


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

7dpo, test to squint at... I see a shadow on this, been burnt by IC before so unless I see actual lines I don't count it. fun for squinting lol


----------



## gigglebox

I'm 10dpo, will test in the am. That line vanishing has just thrown me for a loop. It was very much there irl...now I'm wondering if it was an indent, however I've never seen one that obvious and able to capture it in a picture. I'll test again tomorrow, hopefully that will give me a definitive answer!

Awww Shan there was a time you didn't know what to do with a girl, either! You'd love a boy I'm sure :p

Lozb i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## J_and_D

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> 7dpo, test to squint at... I see a shadow on this, been burnt by IC before so unless I see actual lines I don't count it. fun for squinting lol
> 
> View attachment 1094551

I keep thinking I see something.... but I have the worst line eyes lol


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

J_and_D said:


> I keep thinking I see something.... but I have the worst line eyes lol

So do i! Haha i need a blazing second line to believe its anything though :) hoping to convince my hubby to get frer tomorrow to test :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well they weren't evaps. 10dpo and im calling it bfp. 

I'm so shocked as really thought we were out this month as only managed to bd on cd 9 and 11 and ovulated on cd13. Given my lack of ewcm I thought there was no way any swimmers could still be around. 

Now I'm terrified of another mc.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Lottielouf

@gigglebox i have 2 boys and would love a girl this time but either way I’ll be chuffed...OH thinks of and treats my two boys as his own so he’s not desperate for a boy either which takes the pressure off :haha:

@topazicatzbet amazing lines! Congratulations!


----------



## Deethehippy

Topaz - congratulations, praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## Lozb

@topazicatzbet thats lovely BFP. Stick baby stick xxx


----------



## Lozb

More noticeable spotting this morning so af is coming today.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Yayy congrats @topazicatzbet !!

sorry @Lozb


----------



## Lottielouf

Lozb said:


> More noticeable spotting this morning so af is coming today.

:hugs:


----------



## Weemcb26

Can anyone see the line on this? It’s the same test taking at different angles. Worried it’s a evap


----------



## loeylo

topazicatzbet said:


> Well they weren't evaps. 10dpo and im calling it bfp.
> 
> I'm so shocked as really thought we were out this month as only managed to bd on cd 9 and 11 and ovulated on cd13. Given my lack of ewcm I thought there was no way any swimmers could still be around.
> 
> Now I'm terrified of another mc.
> 
> View attachment 1094556

Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Weemcb26 said:


> Can anyone see the line on this? It’s the same test taking at different angles. Worried it’s a evap
> 
> View attachment 1094558
> View attachment 1094559

I see it, good luck!:)


----------



## Teafor2

Sorry I have been a bit MIA, but I have been reading along with all the posts. So excited to see some bfps! Congrats @topazicatzbet and @Lottielouf! Sorry if I’m missing someone else that got a bfp since last time that I posted. So excited for you guys!

@Deethehippy sorry about the bfns :( It’s hard enough to get a bfn when you’re just trying at home so I can’t imagine how you must feel after a failed IUI. I know my aunt used IUI to get pregnant with my cousin. It took two rounds to work. Was this your first IUI?

@Weemcb26 I can definitely see a line in the second picture but not sure about the colour. Hope it’s the start of something! 

I am on cd 11. No idea when I can expect to ovulate this month after my chemical, although I have found my cycle is quite resistant to outside stressors. Even after my septum surgery and lap to remove endo I ovulated 2 days later on cd 13.


----------



## loeylo

Just finished my period. Cycle 8, here we come. 

I’ve added in vitamin D to my vitamin regime. What is everyone else with recurrent miscarriages doing? I’m just doing the pregnacare gummy pregnancy vitamins and vitamin d just now. 

Got the clearblue advanced digital ovulation tests on special offer in boots so I’m using those instead of the cheap ovulation tests.

I’m having bloods done on cd21 to test for progesterone and maybe some other things, I’m not sure. 

Never thought it would take this long, and statistics mean my next pregnancy very possibly won’t be my second rainbow baby. I have a 1/10 risk of ectopic pregnancy each time, and a 50% chance of miscarriage. Before, I fell pregnant at the drop of a hat so it is hurtful now that it is also difficult for us to conceive in the first place.


----------



## Weemcb26

thank you. I jut did another straight after because im inpatient like that and watched it like a hawk and its slightly darker and came up in the right time. im going to jump out and buy a FRER later on today xx


----------



## realbeauty86

Well just an update. I cried a little but I’m ok now. My mom says I should have a dnc done. A little bit of history. I’ve had 2 miscarriages. One being last year and I also had an abortion which I’m usually against but I had to have it done. There were issues where the hormone took forever to leave my body so my mom thinks I need a dnc. I made an appointment for Tuesday so I’ll see what they say. My mom says after that I’ll be super fertile and should get pregnant. 
There’s still a small piece of me wishing the blood would stop tomorrow and don’t come back and I get a bfp. Just dreaming tho. It’s crazy cuz I never really start my cycle early unless the weather is changing. So idk. Still sucks tho.

congratz @topazicatzbet Lines looking good!


----------



## Weemcb26

I feel like I never really introduced myself properly and just jumped in the other day [-X

I currently have 3 boys 11,7,3. we lost our first and only girl in April last year at 16 weeks due to a cystic hygroma, after 3 months of a partial retained placenta we started trying again.

just so happens that if these are true positives I will be due on the 28th October which was my princesses original due date before we lost her last year, call it an omen xx


----------



## Teafor2

@loeylo I’m just taking my standard prenatals, but I think they are really great because they have methylated folate as well as DHA, iron, and iodine on top of the standard vitamins and minerals you’d normally find in a multivitamin. They are a bit on the pricier side (about 30 euro for a month’s supply), but I feel like it’s worth it to avoid taking multiple supplements a day. I’ve been taking them somewhat consistently since 3 months before we started ttc, so two years now. I feel like at this point my body probably has a pretty good reserve of all the things it needs for baby making. 

Can I ask how you know your risk for ectopic and miscarriage? I know I’m at a slightly increased risk for ectopic because I’ve had pelvic surgery and I have endometriosis. I don’t know if I’m at any increased risk for miscarriage, but I’ve had two chemicals in a row now. 

@realbeauty86 If it makes you feel any better my understanding is that with a chemical pregnancy you won’t need a d&c. Obviously your doctor will know what is best for you and I know mine likes to double check hcg levels and do an ultrasound, but I hope that fact can maybe relieve any fear or anxiety you may be having. 

@Weemcb26 I’m sorry about your previous loss. I hope the due date is a good omen for you as well!


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafortwo - I've not had any IUI's, did you mean to tag Pinkcupcakes? x


----------



## ShanandBoc

topazicatzbet said:


> Well they weren't evaps. 10dpo and im calling it bfp.
> 
> I'm so shocked as really thought we were out this month as only managed to bd on cd 9 and 11 and ovulated on cd13. Given my lack of ewcm I thought there was no way any swimmers could still be around.
> 
> Now I'm terrified of another mc.
> 
> View attachment 1094556

Congratulations Such exciting news!! 



Weemcb26 said:


> I feel like I never really introduced myself properly and just jumped in the other day [-X
> 
> I currently have 3 boys 11,7,3. we lost our first and only girl in April last year at 16 weeks due to a cystic hygroma, after 3 months of a partial retained placenta we started trying again.
> 
> just so happens that if these are true positives I will be due on the 28th October which was my princesses original due date before we lost her last year, call it an omen xx

oh wow that’s so special. Praying all goes smoothly for you after your loss xo


----------



## realbeauty86

Teafor2 said:


> @loeylo I’m just taking my standard prenatals, but I think they are really great because they have methylated folate as well as DHA, iron, and iodine on top of the standard vitamins and minerals you’d normally find in a multivitamin. They are a bit on the pricier side (about 30 euro for a month’s supply), but I feel like it’s worth it to avoid taking multiple supplements a day. I’ve been taking them somewhat consistently since 3 months before we started ttc, so two years now. I feel like at this point my body probably has a pretty good reserve of all the things it needs for baby making.
> 
> Can I ask how you know your risk for ectopic and miscarriage? I know I’m at a slightly increased risk for ectopic because I’ve had pelvic surgery and I have endometriosis. I don’t know if I’m at any increased risk for miscarriage, but I’ve had two chemicals in a row now.
> 
> @realbeauty86 If it makes you feel any better my understanding is that with a chemical pregnancy you won’t need a d&c. Obviously your doctor will know what is best for you and I know mine likes to double check hcg levels and do an ultrasound, but I hope that fact can maybe relieve any fear or anxiety you may be having.
> 
> @Weemcb26 I’m sorry about your previous loss. I hope the due date is a good omen for you as well!

It’s not more so not from this, it’s because of past pregnancies where I should’ve checked to see if I needed a dnc but I was so depressed that I didn’t go back. Just pretty much going to make sure I’m ok to hold a baby. That’s all. And this chemical pregnancy stuff is new to me. Never had one but I guess I do not


----------



## Teafor2

realbeauty86 said:


> It’s not more so not from this, it’s because of past pregnancies where I should’ve checked to see if I needed a dnc but I was so depressed that I didn’t go back. Just pretty much going to make sure I’m ok to hold a baby. That’s all. And this chemical pregnancy stuff is new to me. Never had one but I guess I do not

Definitely think it’s a good idea to get checked... you need to take care of yourself! Hoping you appointment goes well and everything checks out. I had the same feeling with my chemical about still hoping for a bfp. Even after the bleeding stopped 6 days later part of my hoped that miraculously when I go for my appointment on Monday they’ll find a baby. I’ve given up on that hope now though. Losing pregnancies sucks.


----------



## Weemcb26

Think Iv deffo got my bfp ladies


----------



## wrapunzel

Weemcb26 said:


> I feel like I never really introduced myself properly and just jumped in the other day [-X
> 
> I currently have 3 boys 11,7,3. we lost our first and only girl in April last year at 16 weeks due to a cystic hygroma, after 3 months of a partial retained placenta we started trying again.
> 
> just so happens that if these are true positives I will be due on the 28th October which was my princesses original due date before we lost her last year, call it an omen xx

Hello and welcome! I hope that line darkens up for you <3




Teafor2 said:


> I am on cd 11. No idea when I can expect to ovulate this month after my chemical, although I have found my cycle is quite resistant to outside stressors. Even after my septum surgery and lap to remove endo I ovulated 2 days later on cd 13.

:hugs: It's nice to see you back, Tea! I kind of took a bit of distance from here after your loss also. Obviously nothing like your pain, but I was real heartbroken for you. I hope this cycle results in your lucky rainbow! 

:dust:


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> Hello and welcome! I hope that line darkens up for you <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: It's nice to see you back, Tea! I kind of took a bit of distance from here after your loss also. Obviously nothing like your pain, but I was real heartbroken for you. I hope this cycle results in your lucky rainbow!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks! I’m feeling hopeful. I did have something that felt a bit like o pain on cd 7, which was the day after I stopped bleeding. I’m hoping it wasn’t ovulation as we didn’t start to bd until cd 9 this month. I have my appointment on Monday, so my doctor should be able to give me an idea of where I am in my cycle using the ultrasound. Last time she gave me a heads up for ovulation, which was helpful. 

How have you been feeling?


----------



## gigglebox

Huge congrats topaz!!!


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> @loeylo I’m just taking my standard prenatals, but I think they are really great because they have methylated folate as well as DHA, iron, and iodine on top of the standard vitamins and minerals you’d normally find in a multivitamin. They are a bit on the pricier side (about 30 euro for a month’s supply), but I feel like it’s worth it to avoid taking multiple supplements a day. I’ve been taking them somewhat consistently since 3 months before we started ttc, so two years now. I feel like at this point my body probably has a pretty good reserve of all the things it needs for baby making.
> 
> Can I ask how you know your risk for ectopic and miscarriage? I know I’m at a slightly increased risk for ectopic because I’ve had pelvic surgery and I have endometriosis. I don’t know if I’m at any increased risk for miscarriage, but I’ve had two chemicals in a row now.
> 
> @realbeauty86 If it makes you feel any better my understanding is that with a chemical pregnancy you won’t need a d&c. Obviously your doctor will know what is best for you and I know mine likes to double check hcg levels and do an ultrasound, but I hope that fact can maybe relieve any fear or anxiety you may be having.
> 
> @Weemcb26 I’m sorry about your previous loss. I hope the due date is a good omen for you as well!

Those sound good! For some reason regular prenatals make me nauseous so I switched to gummy, but I guess I could try other brands of non gummy too. I’m not far off that price point for the gummy ones! I’ve been on prenatals for 8 months so probably have good reserves.

I know my risk because I had an appointment with a recurrent miscarriage team before I had dd. My ectopic risk is so high because I had a previous ectopic (which in itself is a risk factor!) but I opted to save my tube, so my right tube now has scarring from the ectopic, which puts me in the highest risk category. It’s actually slightly higher again because I’ve also had a c-section but that’s not as significant as the scarring on my tube. 
My miscarriage risk is based on the fact I’ve had three miscarriages (in addition to my ectopic) - there was nothing found in my testing, which is actually bad because most things they “find” can be treated, whereas mine is likely to either be one of the potentially thousands of clotting disorders which they can’t really diagnose or treat, or some sort of chromosome issue (which is most likely as there is a strong family history) - the fact that two out of three of my losses were further on and we saw a healthy heartbeat previously on the second one is also not a good thing.

My first pregnancy measured 6.5 weeks at 8.5 weeks (but I could have miscarried any time up to about 8 weeks as apparently the baby shrinks after a loss) and my second had healthy scans with heartbeat at 6. 7 and 8 weeks, but then at 10 weeks it was only measuring 8 weeks and a few days. 

I then had my ectopic which, horribly, had a heartbeat at just under 6 weeks. I actually miscarried the ectopic pregnancy too which is really unusual so chances are the same issue could have been in that baby also. I was treated with chemotherapy (methotrexate) 

My next pregnancy was dd.

I had an early loss in October 2020 - I was 5 weeks by lmp so far earlier than my previous pregnancies and I never got a good positive test, plus it was less physically painful. So it looks like I’m now suffering from something different than what caused my earlier losses! 

I’m only 31, overweight but not majorly (bmi 27 but I do a lot of walking and have a semi active job as a teacher) and I eat a healthy diet, don’t smoke, don’t drink excessively. I’m in really good health otherwise.

Here is a screenshot from the miscarriage association who are a really good point of reference.


----------



## loeylo

realbeauty86 said:


> It’s not more so not from this, it’s because of past pregnancies where I should’ve checked to see if I needed a dnc but I was so depressed that I didn’t go back. Just pretty much going to make sure I’m ok to hold a baby. That’s all. And this chemical pregnancy stuff is new to me. Never had one but I guess I do not

If it makes you feel better, I’ve never had a dnc, I didn’t even have surgery for an ectopic. I think that going for a dnc automatically is far more common in America - which is where I’m guessing you are from based on “mommy”? It’s probably due to the fact that your healthcare system is for profit.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Weemcb26 said:


> Think Iv deffo got my bfp ladies
> 
> View attachment 1094563

Nice obvious line there congratulations on your BFP!! \\:D/


----------



## Weemcb26

ShanandBoc said:


> Nice obvious line there congratulations on your BFP!! \\:D/

Thank you I’m so pleased but sooooo nervous


----------



## ShanandBoc

Weemcb26 said:


> Thank you I’m so pleased but sooooo nervous

And due the same time this year as your little one last year right? Meant to beO:)


----------



## Weemcb26

ShanandBoc said:


> And due the same time this year as your little one last year right? Meant to be

 Yep exact same date


----------



## ShanandBoc

Weemcb26 said:


> Yep exact same date

That’s incredible xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Weemcb26 said:


> Think Iv deffo got my bfp ladies
> 
> View attachment 1094563

Congratulations!!


----------



## Teafor2

loeylo said:


> Those sound good! For some reason regular prenatals make me nauseous so I switched to gummy, but I guess I could try other brands of non gummy too. I’m not far off that price point for the gummy ones! I’ve been on prenatals for 8 months so probably have good reserves.
> 
> I know my risk because I had an appointment with a recurrent miscarriage team before I had dd. My ectopic risk is so high because I had a previous ectopic (which in itself is a risk factor!) but I opted to save my tube, so my right tube now has scarring from the ectopic, which puts me in the highest risk category. It’s actually slightly higher again because I’ve also had a c-section but that’s not as significant as the scarring on my tube.
> My miscarriage risk is based on the fact I’ve had three miscarriages (in addition to my ectopic) - there was nothing found in my testing, which is actually bad because most things they “find” can be treated, whereas mine is likely to either be one of the potentially thousands of clotting disorders which they can’t really diagnose or treat, or some sort of chromosome issue (which is most likely as there is a strong family history) - the fact that two out of three of my losses were further on and we saw a healthy heartbeat previously on the second one is also not a good thing.
> 
> My first pregnancy measured 6.5 weeks at 8.5 weeks (but I could have miscarried any time up to about 8 weeks as apparently the baby shrinks after a loss) and my second had healthy scans with heartbeat at 6. 7 and 8 weeks, but then at 10 weeks it was only measuring 8 weeks and a few days.
> 
> I then had my ectopic which, horribly, had a heartbeat at just under 6 weeks. I actually miscarried the ectopic pregnancy too which is really unusual so chances are the same issue could have been in that baby also. I was treated with chemotherapy (methotrexate)
> 
> My next pregnancy was dd.
> 
> I had an early loss in October 2020 - I was 5 weeks by lmp so far earlier than my previous pregnancies and I never got a good positive test, plus it was less physically painful. So it looks like I’m now suffering from something different than what caused my earlier losses!
> 
> I’m only 31, overweight but not majorly (bmi 27 but I do a lot of walking and have a semi active job as a teacher) and I eat a healthy diet, don’t smoke, don’t drink excessively. I’m in really good health otherwise.
> 
> Here is a screenshot from the miscarriage association who are a really good point of reference.
> View attachment 1094567
> View attachment 1094567

Thanks for all the information. So sorry that you had to go through so many losses. The high risk of ectopic must be so scary. Like you said it sounds like your more recent loss was different than the others. Do you have the same partner as before? Perhaps that can make a difference if your partner is different. 

I’ve just had two chemicals at 4+1 and 4+6 based on my ovulation dates. I’m really hoping they were just bad luck. I had a surgery to remove a large septum that split my uterus and part of my cervix in half back in July. We’ve been able to try 3 cycles since then and that is when I had both the chemicals. We are on cycle 4 now since my surgery and I’m hoping to get pregnant again and stay pregnant this time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

loeylo said:


> Just finished my period. Cycle 8, here we come.
> 
> I’ve added in vitamin D to my vitamin regime. What is everyone else with recurrent miscarriages doing? I’m just doing the pregnacare gummy pregnancy vitamins and vitamin d just now.
> 
> Got the clearblue advanced digital ovulation tests on special offer in boots so I’m using those instead of the cheap ovulation tests.
> 
> I’m having bloods done on cd21 to test for progesterone and maybe some other things, I’m not sure.
> 
> Never thought it would take this long, and statistics mean my next pregnancy very possibly won’t be my second rainbow baby. I have a 1/10 risk of ectopic pregnancy each time, and a 50% chance of miscarriage. Before, I fell pregnant at the drop of a hat so it is hurtful now that it is also difficult for us to conceive in the first place.



 Good luck for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations to those who got BFP's!


Well, I have 5 boys so a girl would be nice, but at this point I don't see it happening. I decided I wanted a baby more than I wanted to "try for a girl" so we decided to go for it. I have a larger gap between ds4 and ds5 so I'd really like one more close in age so ds5 has a playmate.


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> Thanks for all the information. So sorry that you had to go through so many losses. The high risk of ectopic must be so scary. Like you said it sounds like your more recent loss was different than the others. Do you have the same partner as before? Perhaps that can make a difference if your partner is different.
> 
> I’ve just had two chemicals at 4+1 and 4+6 based on my ovulation dates. I’m really hoping they were just bad luck. I had a surgery to remove a large septum that split my uterus and part of my cervix in half back in July. We’ve been able to try 3 cycles since then and that is when I had both the chemicals. We are on cycle 4 now since my surgery and I’m hoping to get pregnant again and stay pregnant this time.

Yeah I have the same partner, we have been together for 11 years (today actually!) My partner had also stopped smoking since dd was born. He’s a healthy weight, also fairly active, rarely drinks, and is 32 this month, and in good physical health.

Chemical pregnancies are really common - at least 1/4 pregnancies end in miscarriage but apparent it’s actually far higher than that as many occur so early that people don’t really know. The fact you have conceived in two consecutive cycles is really good news! Apparently only 1/10 couples who are trying to conceive do so each month, so the fact you have conceived 2/3 cycles is good news. 

I know I’m saying don’t worry, but I also worry about these kind of things gs so I totally get it. Two of my friends started ttc the same time as me, both of them conceived within days of each other on their fourth cycle and they are both 16 weeks now. I conceived my chemical a few weeks after them as well.


----------



## loeylo

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck for this cycle :hugs:

Thank you! Unfortunately df is struggling with his mental health (again ) so I’m not sure how much sex we will be doing. I think he needs to go back on his antidepressants but that will have a massive impact on his sex drive and his ability to complete the job.


----------



## Lozb

So af is definitely here. Been shop I got some digital clear blue O tests and some more seven seas. Think I will order some more internet cheapies too. But when best to start these digital tests never used them before. I have pack of 10. I can O anywhere from cd15 to cd18. When do I do these clearblues and do most people jst do one of them a day?


----------



## J_and_D

@Weemcb26 congratulations!

@topazicatzbet congratulations!

Fx for sticky beans!


----------



## loeylo

Lozb said:


> So af is definitely here. Been shop I got some digital clear blue O tests and some more seven seas. Think I will order some more internet cheapies too. But when best to start these digital tests never used them before. I have pack of 10. I can O anywhere from cd15 to cd18. When do I do these clearblues and do most people jst do one of them a day?
> 
> View attachment 1094572

It gives you A chart inside which tells you based on your own cycle. I started on cd5 but I’m not gonna test again until cd7 as I got a blank circle. My cycles are irregular. If you are in the U.K. that set is on special offer in boots


----------



## Lozb

loeylo said:


> It gives you A chart inside which tells you based on your own cycle. I started on cd5 but I’m not gonna test again until cd7 as I got a blank circle. My cycles are irregular. If you are in the U.K. that set is on special offer in boots

yes I seen someone on here I Cnt remember who said it was on offer in boots so I popped out to get some. I seen on pack it’s says cd 8 for my rough cycle length but to make sure I have enough think I will test cd 9/10 I am going to do OPK as well I make sure.


----------



## loeylo

Lozb said:


> yes I seen someone on here I Cnt remember who said it was on offer in boots so I popped out to get some. I seen on pack it’s says cd 8 for my rough cycle length but to make sure I have enough think I will test cd 9/10 I am going to do OPK as well I make sure.

I’d be cautious about starting too late - maybe do one on cd8 and if you get a blank circle then wait to cd10, then do the same again and wait to day 12? I have irregular cycles and that’s what I’m doing, so I don’t miss more than one “high” day. My cycles have ranged from 10 to 35 days since my chemical though
Alternatively you could use a normal ovulation test and when you start to get a second line then start to use the clear blue ones? 
I’m gonna buy the fertility monitor next month if I don’t get pregnant this cycle.


----------



## Rach87

Congrats @Weemcb26 !


----------



## Lozb

loeylo said:


> I’d be cautious about starting too late - maybe do one on cd8 and if you get a blank circle then wait to cd10, then do the same again and wait to day 12? I have irregular cycles and that’s what I’m doing, so I don’t miss more than one “high” day. My cycles have ranged from 10 to 35 days since my chemical though
> Alternatively you could use a normal ovulation test and when you start to get a second line then start to use the clear blue ones?
> I’m gonna buy the fertility monitor next month if I don’t get pregnant this cycle.

Thank you I will use OPK first. I am pretty sure I o between cd15-cd18 as I have dne OPK for last 5 months and also dne then years ago trying for my so. And always O between then. Are they FMU tests?


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Well they weren't evaps. 10dpo and im calling it bfp.
> 
> I'm so shocked as really thought we were out this month as only managed to bd on cd 9 and 11 and ovulated on cd13. Given my lack of ewcm I thought there was no way any swimmers could still be around.
> 
> Now I'm terrified of another mc.
> 
> View attachment 1094556

Oh my gosh oh my gosh hon that's definitely :bfp: yay congratulations sweety so happy for you.


@Lottielouf amazing :bfp: congratulations sweety.




Weemcb26 said:


> Think Iv deffo got my bfp ladies
> 
> View attachment 1094563

Congratulations so many :bfp:s so happy for ure you all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So sorry @Lozb about AF but I'm hoping this new cycle brings u ure BFP. 

@PinkCupcakes 
So sorry hon so gutted for you :cry:



Good luck to all the other ladies who will be testing very soon. 
So good to see BFPs and hoping there will be many many more [-o&lt;


----------



## patienceiav

realbeauty86 said:


> Well just an update. I cried a little but I’m ok now. My mom says I should have a dnc done. A little bit of history. I’ve had 2 miscarriages. One being last year and I also had an abortion which I’m usually against but I had to have it done. There were issues where the hormone took forever to leave my body so my mom thinks I need a dnc. I made an appointment for Tuesday so I’ll see what they say. My mom says after that I’ll be super fertile and should get pregnant.
> There’s still a small piece of me wishing the blood would stop tomorrow and don’t come back and I get a bfp. Just dreaming tho. It’s crazy cuz I never really start my cycle early unless the weather is changing. So idk. Still sucks tho.
> 
> congratz @topazicatzbet Lines looking good!

So sorry love :( big hugs from across the sea! I can't see the harm in having your uterus/ovaries checked, that's just a quick scan, but as someone else mentioned, the US seems like a scary place where anything is possible if you pay for it... ie things you don't necessarily need doing... but do check that all is ok <3 

I had a raging BFN today at 9DPO :( which is early but AF is due in 2 days so... damn short LP, barely any time to use the bloody early tests! Thinking AF is on its way but i'm in the limbo time of feeling both sides of the symptoms :( fairly sure it's onto next month for me


----------



## loeylo

Lozb said:


> Thank you I will use OPK first. I am pretty sure I o between cd15-cd18 as I have dne OPK for last 5 months and also dne then years ago trying for my so. And always O between then. Are they FMU tests?

Yes they are fmu tests. Good luck! 

I was sure I always ovulated on cd14 but it now turns out I don’t!


----------



## realbeauty86

All the women doing ivf treatments, how much does it really cost... my nurse suggest I may need to see a specialist


----------



## Holly ttc

realbeauty86 said:


> All the women doing ivf treatments, how much does it really cost... my nurse suggest I may need to see a specialist

It really depends on the clinic you use and if you have any insurance coverage. I luckily had coverage for the egg retrieval process but the meds for that portion were about 6k. That can fluctuate as well depending on your dosage - I was on a really high one. My clinic only does frozen transfers and without insurance that's 2500 plus meds - about $200 a week for the first 12 weeks.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh my gosh oh my gosh hon that's definitely :bfp: yay congratulations sweety so happy for you.
> 
> 
> @Lottielouf amazing :bfp: congratulations sweety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations so many :bfp:s so happy for ure you all.

I really think the maca helped. I'm gonna keep taking it and hopefully this one will stick around and grow well.


----------



## loeylo

topazicatzbet said:


> I really think the maca helped. I'm gonna keep taking it and hopefully this one will stick around and grow well.

What Maca do you use?


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> I really think the maca helped. I'm gonna keep taking it and hopefully this one will stick around and grow well.

I swear by it hon and still taking mine. 
Folate to is really good. 
I can't wait to see ure next tests \\:D/


----------



## topazicatzbet

loeylo said:


> What Maca do you use?

I got some from amazon they were Galatalised 1000mg tablets.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> I swear by it hon and still taking mine.
> Folate to is really good.
> I can't wait to see ure next tests \\:D/

Did one this evening with a 2.5hr hold.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@realbeauty86 

Oh sweet I am so so sorry. 
I really thought this was it for you and ure so lovely to. 
Just want to give u a huge hug:hug:




patienceiav said:


> So sorry love :( big hugs from across the sea! I can't see the harm in having your uterus/ovaries checked, that's just a quick scan, but as someone else mentioned, the US seems like a scary place where anything is possible if you pay for it... ie things you don't necessarily need doing... but do check that all is ok <3
> 
> I had a raging BFN today at 9DPO :( which is early but AF is due in 2 days so... damn short LP, barely any time to use the bloody early tests! Thinking AF is on its way but i'm in the limbo time of feeling both sides of the symptoms :( fairly sure it's onto next month for me


Still early I never ever get a BFP b4 10dpo. 
Really hope that BFN turns into a BFP. 




Holly ttc said:


> It really depends on the clinic you use and if you have any insurance coverage. I luckily had coverage for the egg retrieval process but the meds for that portion were about 6k. That can fluctuate as well depending on your dosage - I was on a really high one. My clinic only does frozen transfers and without insurance that's 2500 plus meds - about $200 a week for the first 12 weeks.

Whooooa i new it was costly but I don't think I quite realised how much. 
It sucks that woman have to go through this. 
I've seen alot of success stories with IVF I watched a couple on YouTube I can't remember what her husbands name is but her name is Alex. 
They adopted 2 little girls from birth and had 2 rounds of IVF first round was a MC it made me cry so much but 2nd round they got pregnant and now have a baby girl. 
Warms my little heart seeing success stories. 




loeylo said:


> What Maca do you use?

I take Galatanised Macca hon 2000mg a day, I have been taking them and folate since the end of October after the 4th CP. 
I was recommended it on here and i am so so thankful to that lady. 
<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Did one this evening with a 2.5hr hold.
> 
> View attachment 1094583


Clear as day BFP hon yay:wohoo:


----------



## JessaBear36

topazicatzbet said:


> Did one this evening with a 2.5hr hold.
> 
> View attachment 1094583

Yay congrats. Looks great!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

topazicatzbet said:


> Did one this evening with a 2.5hr hold.
> 
> View attachment 1094583


 Great lines!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow ladies, I leave for one day and come back to updating the page with MANY BFP! \\:D/\\:D/:headspin::happydance:
I am so very excited. 



PinkCupcakes said:


> They are out of the FRER early response so I got the pink dye CB and it’s a bfn of course

 I am soo soo sorry hun. I am sending my strongest prayers and hugs



realbeauty86 said:


> I’m starting to bleed like my cycle is early.

 So sorry hun



motherofboys said:


> Af got me.

 big hugs



Jessie1229 said:


> Blood never stayed light got heavier last night and this morning

 So sorry hun xxx



Lottielouf said:


> eah I couldn’t wait til later...I peed on them all and I’m calling it

 OMG BFP!!1 Beautiful!! Congradulations



Deethehippy said:


> : AF has disappeared completely now and I am having my camera procedure on Monday at midday. Just praying they don’t find anything bad and hope they will let me know at the time and not have to go back again to find out

 Hoping it goes well for you





topazicatzbet said:


> I'm so shocked as really thought we were out this month as only managed to bd on cd 9 and 11 and ovulated on cd13. G

Beautiful BFP hun!1 xx Congrulations! Just goes to show that it CAN happen without 'Perfect timing'



Weemcb26 said:


> Think Iv deffo got my bfp ladies

 Beautiful lines!! COngradulations!



Lozb said:


> So af is definitely here

 SO sorry hun xxx

AFM: BFN this morning, but to be expected at 8dpo. Having absolutely no symptoms except slightly tender boobs. Usually I have All the symptoms known to man, bloating, gass, nauseau, etc. This time nothing. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Suggerhoney

sallyhansen76 said:


> Wow ladies, I leave for one day and come back to updating the page with MANY BFP! \\:D/\\:D/:headspin::happydance:
> I am so very excited.
> 
> I am soo soo sorry hun. I am sending my strongest prayers and hugs
> 
> So sorry hun
> 
> big hugs
> 
> So sorry hun xxx
> 
> OMG BFP!!1 Beautiful!! Congradulations
> 
> Hoping it goes well for you
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful BFP hun!1 xx Congrulations! Just goes to show that it CAN happen without 'Perfect timing'
> 
> Beautiful lines!! COngradulations!
> 
> SO sorry hun xxx
> 
> AFM: BFN this morning, but to be expected at 8dpo. Having absolutely no symptoms except slightly tender boobs. Usually I have All the symptoms known to man, bloating, gass, nauseau, etc. This time nothing. So fingers crossed.


I got BFN at 8dpo hon then BFP at 10dpo.


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww thank you luv


----------



## Reiko_ctu

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> So do i! Haha i need a blazing second line to believe its anything though :) hoping to convince my hubby to get frer tomorrow to test :)

I totally agree I do not believe anything but dark lines anymore!! I like to test early but won’t believe it unless it’s dark.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Well they weren't evaps. 10dpo and im calling it bfp.
> 
> I'm so shocked as really thought we were out this month as only managed to bd on cd 9 and 11 and ovulated on cd13. Given my lack of ewcm I thought there was no way any swimmers could still be around.
> 
> Now I'm terrified of another mc.
> 
> View attachment 1094556

Just try and take it one day at a time. It’s so scary being pregnant after a loss. Congratulations though, sooo happy for you xx


----------



## patienceiav

Suggerhoney said:


> Still early I never ever get a BFP b4 10dpo.
> Really hope that BFN turns into a BFP.

Ahh you're super sweet for saying so O:) just got a bad feeling, i was plagued with nausea and a tightness on my right abdomen all week, then it started subsiding from yesterday :neutral: I need to get better at taking my maca is seems! :mrgreen: I bought powder cuz I am rattling like an apothecary already LOL


----------



## J_and_D

I just looked at my premom app... I can't believe I'm CD31 and only 2dpo :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Anyone else planning to test on Wednesday at 10dpo? Any symptoms?


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

ShanandBoc said:


> Anyone else planning to test on Wednesday at 10dpo? Any symptoms?

I hope to test tues at 10dpo if i can get ny hands on more tests :) 

But I've only had on/off cramping and my hubby keepa asking if my boobs are bigger (that happened when pregnant with my daughter so fingers crossed its a sign!)


----------



## Rach87

Grab my amazon package off the porch - turn around and tell hubby its for me - he responds “oh I know what it is, I got the confirmation email”. No way to hide my crazy when we share an amazon account and its under his name :rofl:


----------



## ShanandBoc

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> I hope to test tues at 10dpo if i can get ny hands on more tests :)
> 
> But I've only had on/off cramping and my hubby keepa asking if my boobs are bigger (that happened when pregnant with my daughter so fingers crossed its a sign!)

I’ve had some cramping and sore boobs but did last month too so trying not to read into symptoms too much. All the best for your testing on Tuesday! Are you having trouble getting tests?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ShanandBoc said:


> Anyone else planning to test on Wednesday at 10dpo? Any symptoms?

I’m testing Tuesday at 9dpo just cause its hubby’s birthday XD

nooo symptoms over here so far except a bit of heartburn, and this afternoon I feel a bit tired considering I slept well last night... but I usually feel pretty sleepy around 4-5 dpo so I don’t think it’s a pg symptom. Usually I’ve noticed an increased sense of smell at 5-6 dpo if pg but not putting too much thought into it at this point because most symptoms don’t start for me till 8dpo.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

ShanandBoc said:


> I’ve had some cramping and sore boobs but did last month too so trying not to read into symptoms too much. All the best for your testing on Tuesday! Are you having trouble getting tests?

Just the cheap ones take forever from interstate :) i ordered some last wed and deliver could be any time form 15th to 25th! I picked up on frer today so will test tuesday morning with those :) 

Good luck for when you test!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m testing Tuesday at 9dpo just cause its hubby’s birthday XD
> 
> nooo symptoms over here so far except a bit of heartburn, and this afternoon I feel a bit tired considering I slept well last night... but I usually feel pretty sleepy around 4-5 dpo so I don’t think it’s a pg symptom. Usually I’ve noticed an increased sense of smell at 5-6 dpo if pg but not putting too much thought into it at this point because most symptoms don’t start for me till 8dpo.

Oooo hope you have a nice present for hubby on Tuesday ❤️


----------



## ShanandBoc

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Just the cheap ones take forever from interstate :) i ordered some last wed and deliver could be any time form 15th to 25th! I picked up on frer today so will test tuesday morning with those :)
> 
> Good luck for when you test!

Thank you , same to you!! Where do you order yours from? Are you in Australia? I’m going to get some for next month if I need to. Then I can test to my hearts content lol not sure if that’s a good thing!!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

ShanandBoc said:


> Thank you , same to you!! Where do you order yours from? Are you in Australia? I’m going to get some for next month if I need to. Then I can test to my hearts content lol not sure if that’s a good thing!!

Thanks! 

Yeah im in SA, I get mine off ebay :) i definately test way too much but they're cheap so i love it!


----------



## ShanandBoc

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah im in SA, I get mine off ebay:) i definately test way too much but they're cheap so i love it!

Haha I’m in Adelaide :) Can u link me to which ones you buy if possible? Thanks!


----------



## Teafor2

I thought I was maybe having o pain yesterday (much earlier than usual) but I took an ovulation test and it was very negative. I hope my ovulation signs aren’t going to be super weird this month.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> Grab my amazon package off the porch - turn around and tell hubby its for me - he responds “oh I know what it is, I got the confirmation email”. No way to hide my crazy when we share an amazon account and its under his name :rofl:


 Lol, oops! :argh:


----------



## Lozb

OPK bought, clearblue, conceive plus, macca, vit d and vit b complex at the ready. Here’s to hopefully ovulating twice in Feb. I could O last day of Feb or first day of March. See all those who need to in the March thread.


----------



## Beccaboo828

ShanandBoc said:


> Anyone else planning to test on Wednesday at 10dpo? Any symptoms?

I'll be 10 dpo on Wednesday and 2 days before Af should arrive xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> I thought I was maybe having o pain yesterday (much earlier than usual) but I took an ovulation test and it was very negative. I hope my ovulation signs aren’t going to be super weird this month.

I’d start taking your tests now twice a day if you have enough, and as soon as it starts to darken up and you notice ewcm get to it FXd


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m realizing that testing on hubby’s bday will actually put me at only 8dpo according to FF. Pretty sure I O’d in the middle of the night so it’ll be more like 8.5 dpo when I test but still unlikely to get a line so I don’t know why I’m doing it XD

feeling quite a bit of nausea this morning but could just be progesterone, have had that in previous months. Also I’ve been really hungry when I wake up 3 mornings in a row but I’ve been staying up really late so that’s likely the cause.


----------



## motherofboys

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m realizing that testing on hubby’s bday will actually put me at only 8dpo according to FF. Pretty sure I O’d in the middle of the night so it’ll be more like 8.5 dpo when I test but still unlikely to get a line so I don’t know why I’m doing it XD
> 
> feeling quite a bit of nausea this morning but could just be progesterone, have had that in previous months. Also I’ve been really hungry when I wake up 3 mornings in a row but I’ve been staying up really late so that’s likely the cause.

I had a bfp at 8dpo with one of mine so it isn't impossible, just not as common. Good luck!


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’d start taking your tests now twice a day if you have enough, and as soon as it starts to darken up and you notice ewcm get to it FXd

I ran out of opks and I don’t really want to spend money on anymore. 

I have an appointment with my gynaecologist tomorrow because of my chemical last month. When I was there in January she did an ultrasound and let me know that I had a follicle that was a few days away from ovulating. Hopefully she’ll do the same this time and let me know where it looks like I am in my cycle so I won’t be completely in the dark. 

It’s just strange because o pain is such a specific feeling and I’ve had it on and off since cd 7. I don’t think I’ve ovulated yet though so not sure what it’s from. Maybe just everything going back in place from my chemical? It’s not normal for me to get it at all until I ovulate.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> I ran out of opks and I don’t really want to spend money on anymore.
> 
> I have an appointment with my gynaecologist tomorrow because of my chemical last month. When I was there in January she did an ultrasound and let me know that I had a follicle that was a few days away from ovulating. Hopefully she’ll do the same this time and let me know where it looks like I am in my cycle so I won’t be completely in the dark.
> 
> It’s just strange because o pain is such a specific feeling and I’ve had it on and off since cd 7. I don’t think I’ve ovulated yet though so not sure what it’s from. Maybe just everything going back in place from my chemical? It’s not normal for me to get it at all until I ovulate.

I’ve been having random O pain at weird times in my cycle... but not even close to O like you, I’m having it today and I’m 6dpo! So strange. It started last month and I’m still having it. So weird.

hope your gyne will show you the follies! And then just keep an eye on your ewcm. Hopefully you get a lot this month.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

motherofboys said:


> I had a bfp at 8dpo with one of mine so it isn't impossible, just not as common. Good luck!

Yes I had an evening 8dpo line with DD2 and confirmed 9dpo FMU. So definitely possible!


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’ve been having random O pain at weird times in my cycle... but not even close to O like you, I’m having it today and I’m 6dpo! So strange. It started last month and I’m still having it. So weird.
> 
> hope your gyne will show you the follies! And then just keep an eye on your ewcm. Hopefully you get a lot this month.

I get o pain sometimes in my tww. I think it’s probably the corpus luteum cyst because it’s always on the same time I ovulated from.


----------



## realbeauty86

So now I go in Monday to get a scan and see if anything abnormal is going on with my baby making tools. I think I’m done bleeding today. It was too heavy to be still pregnant and I’m still mildly cramping. It’s so annoying. Anyhoo. Hoping to get some decent news tomorrow. Every where I turn someone is pregnant....


----------



## patienceiav

realbeauty86 said:


> So now I go in Monday to get a scan and see if anything abnormal is going on with my baby making tools. I think I’m done bleeding today. It was too heavy to be still pregnant and I’m still mildly cramping. It’s so annoying. Anyhoo. Hoping to get some decent news tomorrow. Every where I turn someone is pregnant....

I know the feeling luv, most people I know are on their 2nd or more kid and I'm still waiting around for nr 1 :-# hope you get some answers tomorrow <3


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

ShanandBoc said:


> Haha I’m in Adelaide :) Can u link me to which ones you buy if possible? Thanks!

What are the odds of a fellow Adelaidian?? 

Hoping this link works, but i get one step as thats all there seems to be lol i get ovulation and pregnancy tests together in bulk as its cheaper and im a poas addict

60 x Ovulation LH Test + 60 x Pregnancy Test HCG Strips Urine Fertility OPK Kit | eBay


----------



## realbeauty86

patienceiav said:


> I know the feeling luv, most people I know are on their 2nd or more kid and I'm still waiting around for nr 1 :-# hope you get some answers tomorrow <3

Thanks. I hope you get your one soon... it took me about 6 years to get my one son smh. But I wasn’t trying either so idk


----------



## ShanandBoc

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> What are the odds of a fellow Adelaidian??
> 
> Hoping this link works, but i get one step as thats all there seems to be lol i get ovulation and pregnancy tests together in bulk as its cheaper and im a poas addict
> 
> 60 x Ovulation LH Test + 60 x Pregnancy Test HCG Strips Urine Fertility OPK Kit | eBay

I know right! Yep link works, thats sooo cheap thanks


----------



## Skye75

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> What are the odds of a fellow Adelaidian??
> 
> Hoping this link works, but i get one step as thats all there seems to be lol i get ovulation and pregnancy tests together in bulk as its cheaper and im a poas addict
> 
> 60 x Ovulation LH Test + 60 x Pregnancy Test HCG Strips Urine Fertility OPK Kit | eBay


Not quite so close, but I'm from WA :) 

Argh. Getting so impatient, 5DPO today (I think) AF due in 9 days.
Chemicals the last 2 cycles. 
Hoping so much to finally get a sticky bean but feeling so sceptical about it all.


----------



## J_and_D

Maybe "a little" off topic but need woman advice. Post "O" last several cycles (and I mean like the day of and on til AF) my bbs and nips hurt sooooo bad and it's totally new to me. Anyone experience this? What helps? I'm about to soak in the tub, desperate for relief over here....


----------



## ShanandBoc

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes I had an evening 8dpo line with DD2 and confirmed 9dpo FMU. So definitely possible!

Oh no I didn’t want to read this lol. I’m 8dpo today and trying to hold out till 10dpo. You are not helping haha


----------



## ShanandBoc

Skye75 said:


> Not quite so close, but I'm from WA :)
> 
> Argh. Getting so impatient, 5DPO today (I think) AF due in 9 days.
> Chemicals the last 2 cycles.
> Hoping so much to finally get a sticky bean but feeling so sceptical about it all.

Hey fellow Aussie!

sorry about your chemicals fingers crossed this is your month xx


----------



## Teafor2

J_and_D said:


> Maybe "a little" off topic but need woman advice. Post "O" last several cycles (and I mean like the day of and on til AF) my bbs and nips hurt sooooo bad and it's totally new to me. Anyone experience this? What helps? I'm about to soak in the tub, desperate for relief over here....

I get super sore nipples most months after o. It feels like they’re on fire. I haven’t ever tried to do anything to help, just yell at dh to keep his hands off haha


----------



## Teafor2

realbeauty86 said:


> So now I go in Monday to get a scan and see if anything abnormal is going on with my baby making tools. I think I’m done bleeding today. It was too heavy to be still pregnant and I’m still mildly cramping. It’s so annoying. Anyhoo. Hoping to get some decent news tomorrow. Every where I turn someone is pregnant....

Good luck! I know what you mean about everyone being pregnant. It must be the quarantine because I feel like everyone I know is pregnant right now


----------



## Bevziibubble

realbeauty86 said:


> So now I go in Monday to get a scan and see if anything abnormal is going on with my baby making tools. I think I’m done bleeding today. It was too heavy to be still pregnant and I’m still mildly cramping. It’s so annoying. Anyhoo. Hoping to get some decent news tomorrow. Every where I turn someone is pregnant....


 I hope that everything goes well and you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

J_and_D said:


> Maybe "a little" off topic but need woman advice. Post "O" last several cycles (and I mean like the day of and on til AF) my bbs and nips hurt sooooo bad and it's totally new to me. Anyone experience this? What helps? I'm about to soak in the tub, desperate for relief over here....

This used to happen to me every month. From almost the moment the o pains stopped, right up to af. Now I just get like a day, the day after o. I can only put it down to the hormonal changes occurring and say its a great indicator that O has actually happened.


----------



## motherofboys

realbeauty86 said:


> So now I go in Monday to get a scan and see if anything abnormal is going on with my baby making tools. I think I’m done bleeding today. It was too heavy to be still pregnant and I’m still mildly cramping. It’s so annoying. Anyhoo. Hoping to get some decent news tomorrow. Every where I turn someone is pregnant....

I know how you feel. There are so many people pregnant right now. I think it makes you more aware of strangers too when you're trying. We tried for our last 2 babies for long enough that other people were having a pregnancy, giving birth, having another pregnancy and giving birth again! Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

I forgot to update to say I'm out.
Think I'm gonna take a little break for a few months, just until I've had my Covid vaccine, whenever that might be.
I've just turned 39 and it feels like this ttc battle is slowly slipping away from me.
We literally had our first IVF appointment booked when we fell pregnant in 2018, which seemed to give us a bit of false hope that we didn't need IVF at all. But I guess it's something we need to revisit again, before it's too late.


----------



## Bevziibubble

MinnieMcMoose said:


> I forgot to update to say I'm out.
> Think I'm gonna take a little break for a few months, just until I've had my Covid vaccine, whenever that might be.
> I've just turned 39 and it feels like this ttc battle is slowly slipping away from me.
> We literally had our first IVF appointment booked when we fell pregnant in 2018, which seemed to give us a bit of false hope that we didn't need IVF at all. But I guess it's something we need to revisit again, before it's too late.


 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

So sorry @MinnieMcMoose xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

WE had a lot of ladies scheduled to test yesterday! Do we have new tests to look at? I'll be testing a little later. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tasha36089

BFN for me at 9dpo this morning. Thought I saw something at first but I’m pretty sure I was just seeing things.


----------



## motherofboys

Fingers crossed for all those still waiting to test.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tasha36089 said:


> BFN for me at 9dpo this morning. Thought I saw something at first but I’m pretty sure I was just seeing things.
> 
> View attachment 1094639


 Still early days yet so fingers crossed!


----------



## patienceiav

Sitting here all thoughtful at 11dpo, today is AF day and so far not even a hint of spotting (even went "digging" cuz we all know this stuff goes 180 as soon as you expect something to have changed) feeling exactly the same as I have since about 8dpo, just... mild bits of everything :/ wasn't in the mood to test this morning cuz I figured no way AF won't come today! I'm too scared to hope, soon as I test it'll be BFN and then AF will come, I know it! And yet....


----------



## motherofboys

Thats always the way isn't it? She stays away until you test. I literally will not pee directly on a stock any more as I've peed on so many in the past and had af start before the dye has been started to run across. If you can make it until tomorrow with no spotting then dare to hope


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi ladies....not sure if this will work, I've not tried to upload pics in a long time but here goes...

9dpo and there is something there, not sure if you guys can see it? its got some colour irl and I know I often see things on ic's but this looks a bit stronger. I so hope this is our rainbow! I've been feeling really positive this cycle so fingers crossed!!


----------



## motherofboys

I can definitely see *something* there!


----------



## BabyBrain80

motherofboys said:


> I can definitely see *something* there!

I'm really struggling to get it on camera! I can't believe it, I've peed on like 4 of them over the day and its gotten a bit clearer. Hopefully I will have something to show you guys in a day or 2!


----------



## Bevziibubble

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies....not sure if this will work, I've not tried to upload pics in a long time but here goes...
> 
> 9dpo and there is something there, not sure if you guys can see it? its got some colour irl and I know I often see things on ic's but this looks a bit stronger. I so hope this is our rainbow! I've been feeling really positive this cycle so fingers crossed!!
> 
> View attachment 1094656


 I can see something too!


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Bevziibubble I'm trying to stay calm but I'm so excited/nervous/scared!! Lol xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

BabyBrain80 said:


> @Bevziibubble I'm trying to stay calm but I'm so excited/nervous/scared!! Lol xx


 That's understandable!


----------



## gigglebox

babybrain I totally see that! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tentative congratulations and I look forward so some darker tests!!!

ugh Patience isn't that always how it goes!!!?! that has happened to me so many times. I got to the point where I just will not test the day af is due. I rather just wait for her to show because the blank test and then bleeding immediately after taking it is like adding insult to injury, as they say.

Minnie I'm so sorry to read that. huge hugs! would IUI be a possibility vs. ivf?

well afm I was having those impossibly faint pink lines but the test yesterday was totally blank and af showed this morning. we weren't ttc but this "slip up" has opened a conversation about possibly going for #4 before we're officially done. We'll see...


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

gigglebox said:


> babybrain I totally see that! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tentative congratulations and I look forward so some darker tests!!!
> 
> ugh Patience isn't that always how it goes!!!?! that has happened to me so many times. I got to the point where I just will not test the day af is due. I rather just wait for her to show because the blank test and then bleeding immediately after taking it is like adding insult to injury, as they say.
> 
> Minnie I'm so sorry to read that. huge hugs! would IUI be a possibility vs. ivf?
> 
> well afm I was having those impossibly faint pink lines but the test yesterday was totally blank and af showed this morning. we weren't ttc but this "slip up" has opened a conversation about possibly going for #4 before we're officially done. We'll see...

Hugs, I hope that you can come to an agreement over number 4.


----------



## Teafor2

@MinnieMcMoose so sorry :( 

@BabyBrain80 I think I see the shadow of something... hope it is the start of a bfp! 

I just had my appointment with my gynaecologist and she said that it’s great I can definitely get pregnant because it has happened twice in two month. It’s possible the chemicals were just bad luck, but she thinks it could be that the corpus luteum is not strong enough. 

She has prescribed me progesterone to start taking on cd 16 (or after I ovulate) and until I either get my period or I get to cd 40 and I’m still having a negative pregnancy test. 

I have a follow up in April and if I’m not pregnant by then we can try Femera. I’m REALLY hoping I can just get pregnant this month, do the progesterone, and boom baby. But we’ll see. 

She also said it looks like I’ll ovulate in about 2 days based on my follicle, so these little pinching o pains I’ve been feeling have just been the follicle growing. 

Any ladies that have used progesterone please give me all the information!


----------



## J_and_D

Teafor2 said:


> I get super sore nipples most months after o. It feels like they’re on fire. I haven’t ever tried to do anything to help, just yell at dh to keep his hands off haha

That's what I've been doing lol


----------



## gigglebox

Mob, thank you, I hope so too! What crazy idea though, 4 kids....! Did you think going from 3 to 4 was challenging? Some days I don't feel like I could handle it. Some days I feel like super mom. I guess that's just being a mom in general though...? haha.

Tea, yay for a game plan! I hope you don't need any of the "extras" but good to know you have options and your obgyn is game to try some things. Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## J_and_D

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies....not sure if this will work, I've not tried to upload pics in a long time but here goes...
> 
> 9dpo and there is something there, not sure if you guys can see it? its got some colour irl and I know I often see things on ic's but this looks a bit stronger. I so hope this is our rainbow! I've been feeling really positive this cycle so fingers crossed!!
> 
> View attachment 1094656

I swear there's a vvvfl!!!! Oh I'm excited for you. Testing again tomorrow?


----------



## motherofboys

gigglebox said:


> Mob, thank you, I hope so too! What crazy idea though, 4 kids....! Did you think going from 3 to 4 was challenging? Some days I don't feel like I could handle it. Some days I feel like super mom. I guess that's just being a mom in general though...? haha.
> 
> Tea, yay for a game plan! I hope you don't need any of the "extras" but good to know you have options and your obgyn is game to try some things. Good luck to you this cycle!

It was a while ago now as number 4 is 7, but I don't remember it being particularly difficult. Everything was always hectic then, and he just kind of fitted in with the madness. The biggest issue was ds3 was quite jealous which was something we hadn't encountered before. He's still not a huge fan of him :haha:


----------



## patienceiav

Teafor2 said:


> @MinnieMcMoose so sorry :(
> 
> @BabyBrain80 I think I see the shadow of something... hope it is the start of a bfp!
> 
> I just had my appointment with my gynaecologist and she said that it’s great I can definitely get pregnant because it has happened twice in two month. It’s possible the chemicals were just bad luck, but she thinks it could be that the corpus luteum is not strong enough.
> 
> She has prescribed me progesterone to start taking on cd 16 (or after I ovulate) and until I either get my period or I get to cd 40 and I’m still having a negative pregnancy test.
> 
> I have a follow up in April and if I’m not pregnant by then we can try Femera. I’m REALLY hoping I can just get pregnant this month, do the progesterone, and boom baby. But we’ll see.
> 
> She also said it looks like I’ll ovulate in about 2 days based on my follicle, so these little pinching o pains I’ve been feeling have just been the follicle growing.
> 
> Any ladies that have used progesterone please give me all the information!

That's progress I say! =D&gt; I had been prescribed progesterone before, one that you *ahem* stick up where the :spermy: go, lol! Unfortunately it never made a difference for me, AF would come bang on time whether I got faint lines or not, but I'm hoping I was just incompatible with my ex and won't face the same crap again with my new man <3 what type did you get? I've been considering buying some from Moodmama even though I'll get taxed out the rear end to deliver it here, what strength is your cream?


----------



## Rach87

@BabyBrain80 i see a faint line. So hoping this is a sticky bub for you!


----------



## Teafor2

patienceiav said:


> That's progress I say! =D&gt; I had been prescribed progesterone before, one that you *ahem* stick up where the :spermy: go, lol! Unfortunately it never made a difference for me, AF would come bang on time whether I got faint lines or not, but I'm hoping I was just incompatible with my ex and won't face the same crap again with my new man <3 what type did you get? I've been considering buying some from Moodmama even though I'll get taxed out the rear end to deliver it here, what strength is your cream?

I’ve been prescribed 200 mg of Utrogestan. I’m supposed to take it the same way you took yours. Sorry it didn’t work for you... hopefully with your new partner you’ll have more luck! Did you have any side effects from it?


----------



## patienceiav

Teafor2 said:


> I’ve been prescribed 200 mg of Utrogestan. I’m supposed to take it the same way you took yours. Sorry it didn’t work for you... hopefully with your new partner you’ll have more luck! Did you have any side effects from it?

I don't remember feeling any different <3 although I imagine a lot of people get super symptom'y, since you're pretty much amping up the stuff that gives you PMS :D so you may feel more of everything, which is a sucky but necessary effect hehe! I hope it works wonders for you ^_^


----------



## BabyBrain80

J_and_D said:


> I swear there's a vvvfl!!!! Oh I'm excited for you. Testing again tomorrow?

Thank you x Yes I will defo test tomorrow...as Im currently poas everytime I go to the toilet today :haha: so it's guaranteed lol. 
I need to stop and control myself :wacko:
X


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Teafor2 glad your appointment went well, seems positive and it's good to have a plan. Fingers crossed you just need the progesterone xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

And breath:-=

Just caught up on the last 5 pages.

@Teafor2
So glad they have given u something that can help hon. Ure Ob/gyn is right ure definitely very fertile to fall pregnant twice in such a short space of time.
I was told the very same.
But obviously after 4 CP I just felt like they was trying to keep me sweet.

I was never offered progesterone because my progesterone was checked back in September after the 3rd CP.
My levels all came back normol but I still was sure something was wrong with me to keep falling and losing.

The only thing I did differently was the maccaroot and folate which I had been taking for 3 months and then the low dose 75mg of baby aspirin.

Thankfully it did the trick so something somewhere must of been out of whack.:shrug:
The Dr mentioned some blood clotting thing and that's why I was taking the baby aspirin but I didn't start it until BFP.

I'm not sure if it's a combination of all 3 things or not but I'm just so happy I was adviced to take all 3.

I've Heard alot of good stuff about progesterone supplements, there's a lady I watch on YouTube and she had 2 CP back to back then was put on progesterone and then got pregnant with her DD literally strait after the 2nd CP.
I have high hopes for you sweety and really hope u get a BFP this cycle with ure sticky Rainbow. Sending u lots and lots of supper sticky baby dust :dust:


@BabyBrain80
Yes yes yes I so so see that and it looks thick and has colour.
Oh my goodness I really really hope this is the start of ure :bfp: hon.
Can't wait to see ure next tests so FX they get darker and darker [-o&lt;


Good luck to everyone else waiting to test, can't wait to see more tests [-o&lt;


And so so sorry to those that the stupid old :witch: got. 

FX the next cycle is ures[-o&lt;


----------



## topazicatzbet

BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies....not sure if this will work, I've not tried to upload pics in a long time but here goes...
> 
> 9dpo and there is something there, not sure if you guys can see it? its got some colour irl and I know I often see things on ic's but this looks a bit stronger. I so hope this is our rainbow! I've been feeling really positive this cycle so fingers crossed!!
> 
> View attachment 1094656

I can see it. Fx for tom.


----------



## topazicatzbet

motherofboys said:


> It was a while ago now as number 4 is 7, but I don't remember it being particularly difficult. Everything was always hectic then, and he just kind of fitted in with the madness. The biggest issue was ds3 was quite jealous which was something we hadn't encountered before. He's still not a huge fan of him :haha:

I'm gonna have this with ds2. He was fine with ds3 as he wanted another sibling but he does not want another. Lol. I'm expecting sulking.


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> And breath:-=
> 
> Just caught up on the last 5 pages.
> 
> @Teafor2
> So glad they have given u something that can help hon. Ure Ob/gyn is right ure definitely very fertile to fall pregnant twice in such a short space of time.
> I was told the very same.
> But obviously after 4 CP I just felt like they was trying to keep me sweet.
> 
> I was never offered progesterone because my progesterone was checked back in September after the 3rd CP.
> My levels all came back normol but I still was sure something was wrong with me to keep falling and losing.
> 
> The only thing I did differently was the maccaroot and folate which I had been taking for 3 months and then the low dose 75mg of baby aspirin.
> 
> Thankfully it did the trick so something somewhere must of been out of whack.:shrug:
> The Dr mentioned some blood clotting thing and that's why I was taking the baby aspirin but I didn't start it until BFP.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a combination of all 3 things or not but I'm just so happy I was adviced to take all 3.
> 
> I've Heard alot of good stuff about progesterone supplements, there's a lady I watch on YouTube and she had 2 CP back to back then was put on progesterone and then got pregnant with her DD literally strait after the 2nd CP.
> I have high hopes for you sweety and really hope u get a BFP this cycle with ure sticky Rainbow. Sending u lots and lots of supper sticky baby dust :dust:
> 
> 
> @BabyBrain80
> Yes yes yes I so so see that and it looks thick and has colour.
> Oh my goodness I really really hope this is the start of ure :bfp: hon.
> Can't wait to see ure next tests so FX they get darker and darker [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting to test, can't wait to see more tests [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> And so so sorry to those that the stupid old :witch: got.
> 
> FX the next cycle is ures[-o&lt;

The last time I had my progesterone checked was in my early 20s because of irregular periods but everything came back normal. I had the blood work ordered to have my levels checked now somewhere between cd 2-5 but I got pregnant twice and was never able to do them. If I don’t get pregnant this month I can do them on cd 5 and they should still be accurate she said. 

Dh is not thrilled about medication being involved. I explained to him that the nexts steps from here are Femara, then genetic testing, then ivf with embryo testing, and after that the progesterone didn’t sound as bad in comparison. I’m just hoping this helps and then we can go on with a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## gigglebox

topazicatzbet said:


> I'm gonna have this with ds2. He was fine with ds3 as he wanted another sibling but he does not want another. Lol. I'm expecting sulking.

ohhhh that'll be me if we have a 4th. Ds3 is a mama's boy and especially recently, he's been quite clingy! We co-slept longer than the others, he likes to be held the most, he's just overall a guy that likes affection. I feel like he'd feel slighted with someone younger in the fam...


----------



## kiki1234

Hello all!

Well - I have found myself unexpectedly in the TWW this month. The plan was to wait til April/May cycle before we tried for #3. I haven't been tracking to hard the last few months but thought I would try opks again this month - just to confirm that things are still working how they should be (I've used them whenever we've tried for babies in the past). I started testing around CD14 - typical cycles for me for the last few babies had me getting positive OPKS CD16 or CD17, with a 12-ish day luteal phase. WELL - after not getting a positive by CD20 - I started looking a little closer at my fitbit stats and my pulse as that has always reflected my ovulation pretty closely. It looks like I ovulated CD 13 or CD14 (which means I should have started opks at CD11). I can't remember exactly when we last had unprotected BD but since I haven't ovulated that early in a while I'm pretty sure it probably fell in that time frame. I also backtracked my last year of cycles on my fitbit and noticed that I had 3 cycles in 2020 where my cycle length was 27 days. It wouldn't be terrible to be pregnant now but we do have a trip planned in April and I wanted to be able to drink. lol Oh well! Out of the 4 pregnancies that we have had only 1 was more than likely conceived 0-2 or further. I think the chances are slim - but crazier things have happened!

I will be testing 11 DPO!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> The last time I had my progesterone checked was in my early 20s because of irregular periods but everything came back normal. I had the blood work ordered to have my levels checked now somewhere between cd 2-5 but I got pregnant twice and was never able to do them. If I don’t get pregnant this month I can do them on cd 5 and they should still be accurate she said.
> 
> Dh is not thrilled about medication being involved. I explained to him that the nexts steps from here are Femara, then genetic testing, then ivf with embryo testing, and after that the progesterone didn’t sound as bad in comparison. I’m just hoping this helps and then we can go on with a healthy
> 
> I really really hope it works hon I'm keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> I have my scan on Friday and I'm shitting myself.
> Pregnancy is so hard after losses I just can't relax. I'm a anxious person anyway, I have bipolar so anxious and that go hand in hand.
> I was anxious with DS to my I think I'm more anxious this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> kiki1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> Well - I have found myself unexpectedly in the TWW this month. The plan was to wait til April/May cycle before we tried for #3. I haven't been tracking to hard the last few months but thought I would try opks again this month - just to confirm that things are still working how they should be (I've used them whenever we've tried for babies in the past). I started testing around CD14 - typical cycles for me for the last few babies had me getting positive OPKS CD16 or CD17, with a 12-ish day luteal phase. WELL - after not getting a positive by CD20 - I started looking a little closer at my fitbit stats and my pulse as that has always reflected my ovulation pretty closely. It looks like I ovulated CD 13 or CD14 (which means I should have started opks at CD11). I can't remember exactly when we last had unprotected BD but since I haven't ovulated that early in a while I'm pretty sure it probably fell in that time frame. I also backtracked my last year of cycles on my fitbit and noticed that I had 3 cycles in 2020 where my cycle length was 27 days. It wouldn't be terrible to be pregnant now but we do have a trip planned in April and I wanted to be able to drink. lol Oh well! Out of the 4 pregnancies that we have had only 1 was more than likely conceived 0-2 or further. I think the chances are slim - but crazier things have happened!
> 
> I will be testing 11 DPO!
> 
> Hi and welcome.
> I used to ovulate cd17 years ago but then when we ttc this time my ovulation was a bit all over the place.
> Day 11 13 14 and 15.
> I did have a day 8 ovulation which is crazy early but it was after one of my chemicals.
> Then ovulation seemed to settle around day 13 to 15 but then the cycle I fell pregnant with this pregnancy my body threw a curve ball and I ovulated on cd10:shock:.
> 
> Thought it was far to early but seems it was perfect.
> 
> My luteal phase also changed. Years ago it was 14 days but now it's 16 to 17 days.
> 
> Ain't our bodies weird lol.
> 
> 
> @sallyhansen76
> Have u tested yet my lovelyClick to expand...


----------



## gigglebox

kiki what dpo are you now?


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Suggerhoney thankyou! I wonder if there's something good about earlier ovulation?! I was temping this month to check I actually was ovulating, and by using that and having 1 clear positive opk (For a change) I ovulated day 9 or 10 (not sure if I should have counted the first day of spotting or not as my period was basically 4 days of spotting and no real flow). Xx


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

10dpo for me and bfn. Every now and again something caught me eye but probs my line eyes lol 

Hoping my bunch of cheapies come soon so I can test with fmu 12dpo. (no post today, so hopefully tomorrows delivery)


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

@MinnieMcMoose so sorry you're out :( i hope your vaccine goes well and can get it sooner rather than later to start again.

@BabyBrain80 i see that line for sure! Good sign if its on all your tests too ;) cant wait to see tomorrows test(s) lol


----------



## kiki1234

gigglebox said:


> kiki what dpo are you now?

I am - I believe 8 dpo. Unless of course I just didn't actually ovulate the cycle - which I don't think was the case! On all 4 of my previous pregnancies I had light positives by 10dpo, and it was much clearer by 11dpo. I don't want to be guessing this time around. Lol


----------



## realbeauty86

Update. Went to dr today. She said since I’m having a regular period. I don’t need a dnc. Obviously the urine was negative but she took blood and gonna test a couple things out. According to when she say I should ovulate, I have been on track with it. It just hasn’t been my time yet but she said we won’t give up so I’ll try to remain positive.


----------



## Holly ttc

Teafor2 said:


> I’ve been prescribed 200 mg of Utrogestan. I’m supposed to take it the same way you took yours. Sorry it didn’t work for you... hopefully with your new partner you’ll have more luck! Did you have any side effects from it?

When you start taking it you'll probably want to wear a panty liner. Your dosage MAY not be enough to make you need the liner but what goes up must come down and when it does it's not pretty. It also made sex much more... difficult? for me. There was a constant residue and it made me very dry. I was also on 900mg (300 vaginally and 600 orally) a day though. It definitely gave me pregnancy/period feelings side effects. Femara didn't give me any side effects if you end up needing that!


----------



## ShanandBoc

MinnieMcMoose said:


> I forgot to update to say I'm out.
> Think I'm gonna take a little break for a few months, just until I've had my Covid vaccine, whenever that might be.
> I've just turned 39 and it feels like this ttc battle is slowly slipping away from me.
> We literally had our first IVF appointment booked when we fell pregnant in 2018, which seemed to give us a bit of false hope that we didn't need IVF at all. But I guess it's something we need to revisit again, before it's too late.

Sorry hun :( 



AlwaysTheAunt said:


> 10dpo for me and bfn. Every now and again something caught me eye but probs my line eyes lol
> 
> Hoping my bunch of cheapies come soon so I can test with fmu 12dpo. (no post today, so hopefully tomorrows delivery)
> 
> View attachment 1094674

Still early. Have fun testing xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

9DPO today, im feeling quite crampy and AF due on the weekend so who knows. Ive learnt not to symptom spot. Ill probably test late tonight with FRER.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

7dpo and no unusual symptoms... feeling out but there’s still time! I’ve tested yesterday and today and bfn but it’s way too early.


----------



## Rach87

@MinnieMcMoose sorry for af :(

@ShanandBoc @Reiko_ctu look forward to testing!

wheres our bfp progress posts people?! 3 in a day and no updates. I need to stare at sticks! I need something to entertain me while I wait another 16ish days until I can test :haha:


----------



## KatVM

AF hit a week early so I’m out! Nice to be back to a somewhat regular cycle (26days), instead of 35 last time.

We are on month 8/9, my family doctor is going to put in a referral to the OB/Gyne for us.


----------



## ShanandBoc

KatVM said:


> AF hit a week early so I’m out! Nice to be back to a somewhat regular cycle (26days), instead of 35 last time.
> 
> We are on month 8/9, my family doctor is going to put in a referral to the OB/Gyne for us.

Sorry hun! All the best with your referral


----------



## Teafor2

@Holly ttc Thanks, that’s good to know! I’ve read that the progesterone can cause some dryness, which I’m really hoping is not the case but we’ll see. 

@KatVM Good luck with the referral! My gynaecologist has been a lifesaver in all this ttc. I’m sure it will help to see one.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @MinnieMcMoose sorry for af :(
> 
> @ShanandBoc @Reiko_ctu look forward to testing!
> 
> wheres our bfp progress posts people?! 3 in a day and no updates. I need to stare at sticks! I need something to entertain me while I wait another 16ish days until I can test :haha:

Ugh 16 days!! I hope it goes really quick for you!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

kiki1234 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Well - I have found myself unexpectedly in the TWW this month. The plan was to wait til April/May cycle before we tried for #3. I haven't been tracking to hard the last few months but thought I would try opks again this month - just to confirm that things are still working how they should be (I've used them whenever we've tried for babies in the past). I started testing around CD14 - typical cycles for me for the last few babies had me getting positive OPKS CD16 or CD17, with a 12-ish day luteal phase. WELL - after not getting a positive by CD20 - I started looking a little closer at my fitbit stats and my pulse as that has always reflected my ovulation pretty closely. It looks like I ovulated CD 13 or CD14 (which means I should have started opks at CD11). I can't remember exactly when we last had unprotected BD but since I haven't ovulated that early in a while I'm pretty sure it probably fell in that time frame. I also backtracked my last year of cycles on my fitbit and noticed that I had 3 cycles in 2020 where my cycle length was 27 days. It wouldn't be terrible to be pregnant now but we do have a trip planned in April and I wanted to be able to drink. lol Oh well! Out of the 4 pregnancies that we have had only 1 was more than likely conceived 0-2 or further. I think the chances are slim - but crazier things have happened!
> 
> I will be testing 11 DPO!


 Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

realbeauty86 said:


> Update. Went to dr today. She said since I’m having a regular period. I don’t need a dnc. Obviously the urine was negative but she took blood and gonna test a couple things out. According to when she say I should ovulate, I have been on track with it. It just hasn’t been my time yet but she said we won’t give up so I’ll try to remain positive.


 I'm glad you don't need a dnc. That's great news ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

KatVM said:


> AF hit a week early so I’m out! Nice to be back to a somewhat regular cycle (26days), instead of 35 last time.
> 
> We are on month 8/9, my family doctor is going to put in a referral to the OB/Gyne for us.


 I'm sorry AF arrived :(
Good luck with the referral ❤️


----------



## topazicatzbet

Rach87 said:


> @MinnieMcMoose sorry for af :(
> 
> @ShanandBoc @Reiko_ctu look forward to testing!
> 
> wheres our bfp progress posts people?! 3 in a day and no updates. I need to stare at sticks! I need something to entertain me while I wait another 16ish days until I can test :haha:


Here are mine from over the past few days.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> Here are mine from over the past few days.
> 
> View attachment 1094688

Yay they’re beautiful. Sticky bean!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@topazicatzbet Great progression :)


----------



## motherofboys

topazicatzbet said:


> I'm gonna have this with ds2. He was fine with ds3 as he wanted another sibling but he does not want another. Lol. I'm expecting sulking.




gigglebox said:


> ohhhh that'll be me if we have a 4th. Ds3 is a mama's boy and especially recently, he's been quite clingy! We co-slept longer than the others, he likes to be held the most, he's just overall a guy that likes affection. I feel like he'd feel slighted with someone younger in the fam...

Ds4 didn't want another baby. He cried for like an hour when we told him! But he'd come round to the idea and got excited by the time he arrived. 
Yes my ds3 was a mummy's boy. He used to squeeze in between me and the others and push them away shouting "mine mummy!" Ds1 had been happy with either of us, but would drop us both for grandad :haha: ds2 had been daddys boy. 
They do adjust, and sometimes ds3 will play great with ds4, other times he hates him. He doesn't understand why he's so annoying (that's a little brothers job haha) then again, ds1 used to hate ds2 and now they are good friends so I'm sure it'll work out in the end.


----------



## Tasha36089

Ladies, am I going crazy?? I’m sure I can see something


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Tasha36089 I definitely see something faint!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Tasha36089 said:


> Ladies, am I going crazy?? I’m sure I can see something
> View attachment 1094691
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094692
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094693
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094690

I definitely see something on the first one and think I can see it on the rest.


----------



## Tasha36089

It’s very faint but I was sure something caught my eye yesterday. Excuse the fb screenshot on my post, won’t let me take it off


----------



## Tasha36089

topazicatzbet said:


> Here are mine from over the past few days.
> 
> View attachment 1094688

Your progression looks great, congratulations. 

@BabyBrain80 can defo see your line, exciting!


----------



## GemmaG

Tasha36089 said:


> Ladies, am I going crazy?? I’m sure I can see something
> View attachment 1094691
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094692
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094693
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094690

I can easily see that!!! Exciting!


----------



## Teafor2

@Tasha36089 I definitely see a shadow! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Tasha36089

Teafor2 said:


> @Tasha36089 I definitely see a shadow! How many dpo are you?

I think around 10dpo


----------



## motherofboys

I'm seeing something too


----------



## Teafor2

Tasha36089 said:


> I think around 10dpo

Plenty of time for it to get darker then :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Completely shocked. I cant believe it. We only DTD once this month.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Took a digital too.


----------



## motherofboys

ShanandBoc said:


> Completely shocked. I cant believe it. We only DTD once this month.
> 
> View attachment 1094696

Congratulations! 4 out of my 5 were conceived the month we only did it once. Just goes to show all those who worry about timing and doing it loads needn't.


----------



## topazicatzbet

ShanandBoc said:


> Completely shocked. I cant believe it. We only DTD once this month.
> 
> View attachment 1094696

 Congratulations.


----------



## Tasha36089

ShanandBoc said:


> Took a digital too.
> 
> View attachment 1094697

Congratulations! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Bevziibubble

ShanandBoc said:


> Completely shocked. I cant believe it. We only DTD once this month.
> 
> View attachment 1094696


 Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Teafor2

ShanandBoc said:


> Took a digital too.
> 
> View attachment 1094697

Congratulations!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Tasha36089 said:


> Congratulations! How many dpo are you?

9DPO but honestly could be slightly more. We DTD 2 days before I think I ovulated.


----------



## Teafor2

We dtd this morning (cd 14) and should ovulate tomorrow or the next day. I’ll try to get more baby dancing in still. I’m at the point in my cycle where there’s no such thing as enough sex, which usually means I’m about to ovulate. I’m having a good feeling about this cycle again. Really hoping my feeling is right and the progesterone will do the trick!


----------



## ShanandBoc

motherofboys said:


> Congratulations! 4 out of my 5 were conceived the month we only did it once. Just goes to show all those who worry about timing and doing it loads needn't.




topazicatzbet said:


> Congratulations.




Tasha36089 said:


> Congratulations! How many dpo are you?




Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations!! :happydance:




Teafor2 said:


> Congratulations!

Thanks everyone. DH is jumping around so excited. Number 3 for us xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Clearer pic of the FRER


----------



## Bevziibubble

:happydance:


----------



## aymz1983

Congratulations @ShanandBoc @topazicatzbet and everyone else on your BFPs in case I've missed one (always likely ha). 
Sorry to those who have af come but fingers crossed with referrals, I hope it all works very soon :) 

Further to my ewcm last week I think I'm 5dpo today. Although my rhr peaked the day before (when I also had o pain) so maybe 6dpo? Anyway. Going to test from Friday at 8/9 dpo just because I really want to lol. I want to now but will have to wait! Days are dragging

How is everyone today otherwise? I'm supposed to be having my broadband upgraded but still nothing, and it has been cutting out all morning ... Fun times when I had to present during our team meeting earlier, luckily it held out until just after! So a slow but quieter day for me at least lol


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Tasha36089 I see some faint lines there, exciting! good luck!!! X

@ShanandBoc congratulations! X

Afm....well I'm feeling rather disheartened. My lines are no darker than yesterday, infact I think they are lighter. One looked similar, the others were hard to see, could have been too diluted but I'm not feeling as positive as I did yesterday. 
I've ordered some frer for tomorrow, even though I'm not a fan, plus a different brand of cheapies. I'm worried the lines aren't real. Still early days, only 10dpo and looking back my bfp's have never been earlier than 11dpo.


----------



## BabyBrain80

topazicatzbet said:


> Here are mine from over the past few days.
> 
> View attachment 1094688

These look brilliant :dance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

BabyBrain80 said:


> @Tasha36089 I see some faint lines there, exciting! good luck!!! X
> 
> @ShanandBoc congratulations! X
> 
> Afm....well I'm feeling rather disheartened. My lines are no darker than yesterday, infact I think they are lighter. One looked similar, the others were hard to see, could have been too diluted but I'm not feeling as positive as I did yesterday.
> I've ordered some frer for tomorrow, even though I'm not a fan, plus a different brand of cheapies. I'm worried the lines aren't real. Still early days, only 10dpo and looking back my bfp's have never been earlier than 11dpo.

Keeping my fingers crossed they darken up.


----------



## Mum42crazy

aymz1983 said:


> Congratulations @ShanandBoc @topazicatzbet and everyone else on your BFPs in case I've missed one (always likely ha).
> Sorry to those who have af come but fingers crossed with referrals, I hope it all works very soon :)
> 
> Further to my ewcm last week I think I'm 5dpo today. Although my rhr peaked the day before (when I also had o pain) so maybe 6dpo? Anyway. Going to test from Friday at 8/9 dpo just because I really want to lol. I want to now but will have to wait! Days are dragging
> 
> How is everyone today otherwise? I'm supposed to be having my broadband upgraded but still nothing, and it has been cutting out all morning ... Fun times when I had to present during our team meeting earlier, luckily it held out until just after! So a slow but quieter day for me at least lol

I am the same as you...fingers crossed for both of us!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

ShanandBoc said:


> Took a digital too.
> 
> View attachment 1094697

WOW congrats :)


----------



## realbeauty86

ShanandBoc said:


> 9DPO but honestly could be slightly more. We DTD 2 days before I think I ovulated.

Congrats


----------



## sallyhansen76

@ShanandBoc Wow!! Beautiful lines!!! Congradulations

@KatVM Sorry about AF

@Tasha36089 Did you re-test? :) Looking forward to progress test!!! :)


----------



## Tasha36089

sallyhansen76 said:


> @ShanandBoc Wow!! Beautiful lines!!! Congradulations
> 
> @KatVM Sorry about AF
> 
> @Tasha36089 Did you re-test? :) Looking forward to progress test!!! :)

Not yet, I have one frer but not sure if to leave that for tomorrow and try another cheapie later


----------



## Jessylou4

sallyhansen76 said:


> Welcome Ladies,:yipee::hi:
> 
> :test:Onto a new month ladies TTC, if you have a testing date and would like to join the group simply let me know. I'll add your name to the list and sprinkle it with tons of :dust:
> 
> Good Luck to everyone this cycle. It's a short month but let's fill it with :bfp:!!:happydance::dance:
> 
> Don't forget to tag me @sallyhansen76
> 
> 
> 
> *FEBRUARY
> *
> 
> 
> *1st*
> @JessaBear36:witch:
> @ciz :witch:
> *
> 2nd*
> @Rach87:witch:
> @sequeena
> *3rd
> 
> 4th*
> @LuvallmyH:witch:
> 
> *5th
> *
> *6th*
> @xxmyheartxx
> @Kimmy1990 :witch:
> @Sarah Pearce :bfp:
> 
> *7th*
> @MinnieMcMoose:witch:
> @shaescott:witch:
> *8th
> 
> 9th*
> @wannanewbaby:witch:
> @BThreepwood
> *10th*
> @J_and_D
> *11th*
> @motherofboys:witch:
> *12th*
> @realbeauty86:witch:
> @Weemcb26 :bfp:
> @Jessie1229 :witch:
> @Lozb :witch:
> *13th*
> @Lottielouf:bfp:
> *14th*
> @AlwaysTheAunt
> @Green_Mummy
> @patienceiav
> @PinkCupcakes
> *15th*
> @sallyhansen76
> *16th*
> @Lozb
> @Reiko_ctu
> @Tasha36089
> *17th*
> @Beccaboo828
> *18th*
> @topazicatzbet:bfp:
> @aymz1983
> *19th
> 
> 20th*
> @Mum42crazy
> *21th
> 
> 22th
> @KatVM
> @ShanandBoc
> 23th
> 
> 24th*
> @BabyBrain80
> *25th
> 
> 26th
> 
> 27th
> 
> 28th*​


Hi all! 
I’m joining late in Feb as I’ve taken a bit of time off after my 6th chemical pregnancy. I’m ready to jump back on and will be testing right at the end on the 28th!


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 i see it!

@ShanandBoc congrats!! Once is all it takes. My friends 2 kids were both from just a one time month

@BabyBrain80 sorry, still early and hcg takes 24-48 to double dont forget!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu yea I haven't even ovulated yet haha. Have you tested yet?!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Haven’t read the thread this morning but just popping on with my BFNs! Same pee 2 different brands. 8dpo but I think I’m closer to 9... the bottom one is 10miu sensitivity so I’m not super hopeful for lines this month but obviously it’s still early :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh my gosh you guys, my sister just texted me her line stealing frer BFP, she’s been trying for over a year and never seen a second line... she thought it wasn’t dark enough XD. I’m so excited for her and hope it’s a good sign for me too... maybe we’ll be pregnant together!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh my gosh you guys, my sister just texted me her line stealing frer BFP, she’s been trying for over a year and never seen a second line... she thought it wasn’t dark enough XD. I’m so excited for her and hope it’s a good sign for me too... maybe we’ll be pregnant together!!


 Aww that's such lovely news! Fingers crossed you get to be bump buddies :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Shan congrats!! And Tasha too - I’m sure that’s something!! So glad for you guys!!!


----------



## Rach87

Aw congrats @Reiko_ctu how sweet for your sister! I was pregnant with my sister - my first, her 3rd. Hope to see some lines soon for you!


----------



## Tasha36089

Reiko_ctu said:


> Shan congrats!! And Tasha too - I’m sure that’s something!! So glad for you guys!!!

Thank you. Congratulations to your sister too. It would be amazing if you were pregnant together.


----------



## Teafor2

@Reiko_ctu That’s great about your sister! Fingers crossed you get a bfp this month. It would be so great for you to be pregnant together! 

Here is my not quite positive opk from this evening. I said I wasn’t going to get any this month, but after being prescribed the progesterone I wanted to make sure I was 100% on my ovulation date.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> @Reiko_ctu That’s great about your sister! Fingers crossed you get a bfp this month. It would be so great for you to be pregnant together!
> 
> Here is my not quite positive opk from this evening. I said I wasn’t going to get any this month, but after being prescribed the progesterone I wanted to make sure I was 100% on my ovulation date.
> 
> View attachment 1094721

I think that's smart to be sure of your O date this month for that reason! Hope your timing is good this month xx


----------



## motherofboys

Reiko_ctu thats so great about your sister. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Reiko_ctu that's lovely news about your sister, I have my fingers crossed that this is your month too! :dust:


----------



## ShanandBoc

aymz1983 said:


> Congratulations @ShanandBoc @topazicatzbet and everyone else on your BFPs in case I've missed one (always likely ha).
> Sorry to those who have af come but fingers crossed with referrals, I hope it all works very soon :)
> 
> Further to my ewcm last week I think I'm 5dpo today. Although my rhr peaked the day before (when I also had o pain) so maybe 6dpo? Anyway. Going to test from Friday at 8/9 dpo just because I really want to lol. I want to now but will have to wait! Days are dragging
> 
> How is everyone today otherwise? I'm supposed to be having my broadband upgraded but still nothing, and it has been cutting out all morning ... Fun times when I had to present during our team meeting earlier, luckily it held out until just after! So a slow but quieter day for me at least lol




BabyBrain80 said:


> @Tasha36089 I see some faint lines there, exciting! good luck!!! X
> 
> @ShanandBoc congratulations! X
> 
> Afm....well I'm feeling rather disheartened. My lines are no darker than yesterday, infact I think they are lighter. One looked similar, the others were hard to see, could have been too diluted but I'm not feeling as positive as I did yesterday.
> I've ordered some frer for tomorrow, even though I'm not a fan, plus a different brand of cheapies. I'm worried the lines aren't real. Still early days, only 10dpo and looking back my bfp's have never been earlier than 11dpo.




Mum42crazy said:


> WOW congrats :)




realbeauty86 said:


> Congrats




sallyhansen76 said:


> @ShanandBoc Wow!! Beautiful lines!!! Congradulations
> 
> @KatVM Sorry about AF
> 
> @Tasha36089 Did you re-test? :) Looking forward to progress test!!! :)




Rach87 said:


> @Tasha36089 i see it!
> 
> @ShanandBoc congrats!! Once is all it takes. My friends 2 kids were both from just a one time month
> 
> @BabyBrain80 sorry, still early and hcg takes 24-48 to double dont forget!




Reiko_ctu said:


> Shan congrats!! And Tasha too - I’m sure that’s something!! So glad for you guys!!!

Thank you my lovelies. Fingers crossed all who are still waiting get your BFP this month too xx

@Reiko_ctu Would be lovely if you and your sister were pregnant together. Hoping this month is it for you!! xxx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I actually love that we are all on here together just wishing the best for each other. Can’t wait for all of you to get your sticky beans (me too of course XD). It’s a wonderful thing to be able to cheer others on and be cheered on.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

This is my 8/9 dpo evening test, I feel like there might be the slightest shadow but I don’t really see anything, pretty sure it’s a BFN with a slight line eye. I’ll be testing again in the morning of course, and again tomorrow night so if it’s something it should at least be a shadow on tomorrow nights test!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

ShanandBoc said:


> Clearer pic of the FRER
> 
> View attachment 1094703

Congratulations! That line is so clear!

@Reiko_ctu im hoping to be bump buddies with my sister too! Fingers crossed we both get to be and close together would be so cool!


----------



## Skye75

Argh. 7DPO today, AF due in 8 days, and full PMS symptoms today, lower crampy type discomfort, mood swings and sore boobs. 
So feel like I'm definitely out for this month :( 

This sucks!! Last 2 cycles have been chemical pregnancies. Feeling so disheartened.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> Argh. 7DPO today, AF due in 8 days, and full PMS symptoms today, lower crampy type discomfort, mood swings and sore boobs.
> So feel like I'm definitely out for this month :(
> 
> This sucks!! Last 2 cycles have been chemical pregnancies. Feeling so disheartened.

I usually have PMS on steroids when I’m actually pregnant! Mega pms is a sign for me so maybe all those feelings are actually pregnancy!! You’ve still got lots of time. GL!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Skye75 said:


> Argh. 7DPO today, AF due in 8 days, and full PMS symptoms today, lower crampy type discomfort, mood swings and sore boobs.
> So feel like I'm definitely out for this month :(
> 
> This sucks!! Last 2 cycles have been chemical pregnancies. Feeling so disheartened.


 You're not out yet, good luck :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Congratulations! That line is so clear!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu im hoping to be bump buddies with my sister too! Fingers crossed we both get to be and close together would be so cool!

Definitely not a squinter! Thank you xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Skye75 said:


> Argh. 7DPO today, AF due in 8 days, and full PMS symptoms today, lower crampy type discomfort, mood swings and sore boobs.
> So feel like I'm definitely out for this month :(
> 
> This sucks!! Last 2 cycles have been chemical pregnancies. Feeling so disheartened.

I have all those symptoms and got my BFP yesterday so definitely not out yet!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Here we go again so I am 6/7 dpo, took a test as my control one not sure if I see a shadow..... I guess its not a vvvvv early bfp but I just wish it was blank now i feel like I am going to spend the next 5 days hoping some shadow will turn into a BFP.
Can you see the shadow?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I definitely see a shadow when I zoom in. Good luck for the next few days :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Mum42crazy said:


> Here we go again so I am 6/7 dpo, took a test as my control one not sure if I see a shadow..... I guess its not a vvvvv early bfp but I just wish it was blank now i feel like I am going to spend the next 5 days hoping some shadow will turn into a BFP.
> Can you see the shadow?
> View attachment 1094750

I see something there. Good luck xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> Here we go again so I am 6/7 dpo, took a test as my control one not sure if I see a shadow..... I guess its not a vvvvv early bfp but I just wish it was blank now i feel like I am going to spend the next 5 days hoping some shadow will turn into a BFP.
> Can you see the shadow?
> View attachment 1094750

Good luck over the next few days.


----------



## Tasha36089

Mum42crazy said:


> Here we go again so I am 6/7 dpo, took a test as my control one not sure if I see a shadow..... I guess its not a vvvvv early bfp but I just wish it was blank now i feel like I am going to spend the next 5 days hoping some shadow will turn into a BFP.
> Can you see the shadow?
> View attachment 1094750

I see something too. Hope it darkens up for you


----------



## Skye75

ShanandBoc said:


> I have all those symptoms and got my BFP yesterday so definitely not out yet!!

Thanks ShanandBoc, I really really hope that's the case. 
Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Teafor2

Skye75 said:


> Argh. 7DPO today, AF due in 8 days, and full PMS symptoms today, lower crampy type discomfort, mood swings and sore boobs.
> So feel like I'm definitely out for this month :(
> 
> This sucks!! Last 2 cycles have been chemical pregnancies. Feeling so disheartened.

With one of my chemicals I had absolutely no symptoms at all. Not pregnancy and not pms. With my second chemical I had totally normal pms and was convinced I was definitely not pregnant. Even though neither of them were successfully pregnancies they were so different that I realised I might feel nothing the month I finally get a sticky baby. 

I’ve been having intense o pain today. My opk I took this morning at 6.15 was still not quite positive though. I think. I’ll do another when I get home from work this afternoon and that should be.


----------



## Beccaboo828

10dpo here. Found some ic in the cupboard so done 3 haha they all have faint lines. Im not convinced they have colour but my 16 year old said she's 100% sure they are pink. I should have some frer coming today. Af is due Friday.

Congratulations on the positives!!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Would help if I added the photo lol


----------



## BabyBrain80

Mum42crazy said:


> Here we go again so I am 6/7 dpo, took a test as my control one not sure if I see a shadow..... I guess its not a vvvvv early bfp but I just wish it was blank now i feel like I am going to spend the next 5 days hoping some shadow will turn into a BFP.
> Can you see the shadow?
> View attachment 1094750

This is me, driving myself crazy over shaddows past 2 days!! Same batch I used last month and there was nothing there, this time I'm seeing things. Not progressing at all and nothing on a different brand. I really hope it goes much better for you and they darken up. Try not to obsess over them like me...Im stressing out!!

Just been to the loo and I have pale pink mixed with mucous. My temp seems to be staying up but it's only my first month so I'm not sure how accurate I'm being. A few aches in lower tummy and my boobs do look a bit different, usually my first sign. But I can't trust anything. 
Frer will arrive later, I might try one or just wait and see if af starts. I'm done staring at faint shaddows/lines. 11dpo and feeling sucky :sad2: 
Oh well, home schooling will keep me busy.

Hope everyone is doing ok, catch up later xxx


----------



## Tasha36089

BabyBrain80 said:


> This is me, driving myself crazy over shaddows past 2 days!! Same batch I used last month and there was nothing there, this time I'm seeing things. Not progressing at all and nothing on a different brand. I really hope it goes much better for you and they darken up. Try not to obsess over them like me...Im stressing out!!
> 
> Just been to the loo and I have pale pink mixed with mucous. My temp seems to be staying up but it's only my first month so I'm not sure how accurate I'm being. A few aches in lower tummy and my boobs do look a bit different, usually my first sign. But I can't trust anything.
> Frer will arrive later, I might try one or just wait and see if af starts. I'm done staring at faint shaddows/lines. 11dpo and feeling sucky :sad2:
> Oh well, home schooling will keep me busy.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, catch up later xxx

I’m in exactly the same boat atm. 11dpo for me and my shadows are the same as yesterday, barely visible. Hope yours darken up soon


----------



## Tasha36089

Beccaboo828 said:


> Would help if I added the photo lol
> 
> View attachment 1094754

Hope they get darker for you. I can see something when I zoom


----------



## Mum42crazy

Beccaboo828 said:


> Would help if I added the photo lol
> 
> View attachment 1094754

Something is catching my eye.




BabyBrain80 said:


> This is me, driving myself crazy over shaddows past 2 days!! Same batch I used last month and there was nothing there, this time I'm seeing things. Not progressing at all and nothing on a different brand. I really hope it goes much better for you and they darken up. Try not to obsess over them like me...Im stressing out!!
> 
> Just been to the loo and I have pale pink mixed with mucous. My temp seems to be staying up but it's only my first month so I'm not sure how accurate I'm being. A few aches in lower tummy and my boobs do look a bit different, usually my first sign. But I can't trust anything.
> Frer will arrive later, I might try one or just wait and see if af starts. I'm done staring at faint shaddows/lines. 11dpo and feeling sucky :sad2:
> Oh well, home schooling will keep me busy.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, catch up later xxx

Yeah I know about the shadows, nearly always have shadows thats why I took the test today as a base test the one I took 5 days ago was blank but I wanted to do another crazy right?, my boyfriend has said after these are gone we aren't buying anymore, and just wait till AF is due, I think for me next month I will have to step back 44 it is hard to fall and stay pregnant so I guess this is my last month of really trying, fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

Skye75 said:


> Thanks ShanandBoc, I really really hope that's the case.
> Congratulations on your BFP!

Thank you Best of luck you get your BFP too xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

Thank you xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Mum42crazy I was quite happy these ones weren't showing anything so as soon they did I got all excited...now I just feel foolish and frustrated.
I'm 41 this summer and I'm really starting to think it's just not going to happen for us.Feel I'm running out of time fast.
It's so hard isn't it? :hugs:
The temptation to poas is just so strong no matter if it's 2dpo or 9 dpo lol. I wish I could stay away from them until af!! Got my fingers tightly crossed for you xxx

@Tasha36089 really hope those lines darken for you too. This frustrating waiting, wondering is not much fun these days! Xxx :dust:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Beccaboo828 said:


> Would help if I added the photo lol
> 
> View attachment 1094754

I can see something on those too....really hope they turn into your bfp! Xx


----------



## aymz1983

Mum42crazy said:


> Here we go again so I am 6/7 dpo, took a test as my control one not sure if I see a shadow..... I guess its not a vvvvv early bfp but I just wish it was blank now i feel like I am going to spend the next 5 days hoping some shadow will turn into a BFP.
> Can you see the shadow?
> View attachment 1094750

I have been the same! I took a test two days ago, nice blank daz white test. Took one this morning because, well, why not lol and it looks negative but I'm sure I see a faint shadow. Howeber given I am only 6/7dpo it just be epic line eye haha.

Test for test viewing sake and my records though. I don't have any more cheapy tests so will pick some up Friday and see how I get on then.


----------



## BabyBrain80

aymz1983 said:


> I have been the same! I took a test two days ago, nice blank daz white test. Took one this morning because, well, why not lol and it looks negative but I'm sure I see a faint shadow. Howeber given I am only 6/7dpo it just be epic line eye haha.
> 
> Test for test viewing sake and my records though. I don't have any more cheapy tests so will pick some up Friday and see how I get on then.
> 
> View attachment 1094759

These tests are going to make us all go crazy :wacko: xx


----------



## Rach87

@Beccaboo828 i see light lines. I love that you’re close to /open with your 16 yr old to share your ttc journey with her!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Beccaboo828 I see those too! Also love the fact you are sharing this journey with your daughter xxx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

FF has me 9 dpo but I think I’m 10...

did the first test and was so excited but then thought oh no, there’s a dye run!

so did the easy at home... both have pink lines!!! So so excited!! I’ll be so bummed if this one isn’t sticky... do your work cozy womb!!!


----------



## Rach87

AHHH I dont even have to zoom to see those lines @Reiko_ctu !!!!! :dance: Im so excited for you!!!


----------



## aymz1983

Great lines @Reiko_ctu !


----------



## Beccaboo828

Rach87 said:


> @Beccaboo828 i see light lines. I love that you’re close to /open with your 16 yr old to share your ttc journey with her!

Thank you! She has better eyes than me haha and kids know everything despite trying to hide things for a while x


----------



## Beccaboo828

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Beccaboo828 I see those too! Also love the fact you are sharing this journey with your daughter xxx

Thank you. She's my rock bless her. Plus she sees the lines before me and my old eyes haha xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reiko_ctu said:


> FF has me 9 dpo but I think I’m 10...
> 
> did the first test and was so excited but then thought oh no, there’s a dye run!
> 
> so did the easy at home... both have pink lines!!! So so excited!! I’ll be so bummed if this one isn’t sticky... do your work cozy womb!!!
> 
> View attachment 1094766


 Congratulations!! :yipee:


----------



## Beccaboo828

Done a frer 20 minutes ago. The green dots are there as my partner is blind as a bat haha


----------



## Beccaboo828

BabyBrain80 said:


> I can see something on those too....really hope they turn into your bfp! Xx

Thank you!! Fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> FF has me 9 dpo but I think I’m 10...
> 
> did the first test and was so excited but then thought oh no, there’s a dye run!
> 
> so did the easy at home... both have pink lines!!! So so excited!! I’ll be so bummed if this one isn’t sticky... do your work cozy womb!!!
> 
> View attachment 1094766

Yay!! I can’t wait to see your tests get darker over the next few days :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations to all these new pink line owners! :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Beccaboo828 said:


> Done a frer 20 minutes ago. The green dots are there as my partner is blind as a bat haha
> 
> View attachment 1094769

Yay!! That’s a lovely line.


----------



## Teafor2

Okay, so these are my ovulation test from yesterday and today (today is cd 15). 

Based on my follicle 2 days ago my gyno expected me to ovulate today. The first test is from last night, the next was from this morning, and the last one is from this evening. I’ve had really intense ovulation pain today and it is beginning to subside now. Plus I had watery cm the last few days and a crazy sex drive yesterday which is usually a sign for me that I’m about to ovulate. 

Do you think I can assume that was ovulation? I used the digitals to confirm in my last two cycles, so I’m not sure if these are positive or not. With the ultrasound, o pain, and tests I can be pretty sure, right? This cycle has been different than usual because I’ve have smaller pains similar to ovulation since cd7, which is unusual for me. 

I’m supposed to start my progesterone tomorrow as per my doctor’s instructions and I’m just so worried I’ll ovulate later than she expected and take it too early. Does anyone know what happens if you take it too early? 

Or please just tell me I probably ovulated today haha. Just need some reassurance!


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Reiko_ctu brilliant lines!!! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## motherofboys

Omg, Reiko_ctu! I'm so happy for you


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Okay, so these are my ovulation test from yesterday and today (today is cd 15).
> 
> Based on my follicle 2 days ago my gyno expected me to ovulate today. The first test is from last night, the next was from this morning, and the last one is from this evening. I’ve had really intense ovulation pain today and it is beginning to subside now. Plus I had watery cm the last few days and a crazy sex drive yesterday which is usually a sign for me that I’m about to ovulate.
> 
> Do you think I can assume that was ovulation? I used the digitals to confirm in my last two cycles, so I’m not sure if these are positive or not. With the ultrasound, o pain, and tests I can be pretty sure, right? This cycle has been different than usual because I’ve have smaller pains similar to ovulation since cd7, which is unusual for me.
> 
> I’m supposed to start my progesterone tomorrow as per my doctor’s instructions and I’m just so worried I’ll ovulate later than she expected and take it too early. Does anyone know what happens if you take it too early?
> 
> Or please just tell me I probably ovulated today haha. Just need some reassurance!
> 
> View attachment 1094781

Do you have one from yesterday morning? I wonder if you peaked before the first test? Either that or in between last nights and this morning. I would BD tonight just in case and then I think you’re definitely clear out of O territory. How’s your Cm today? If it’s starting to dry up I’d say you’ve O’d today or late yesterday.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BabyBrain80 said:


> @Reiko_ctu brilliant lines!!! So happy for you :happydance:




motherofboys said:


> Omg, Reiko_ctu! I'm so happy for you

Thanks ladies I honestly can’t believe it! Hard to wait for darker/clearer lines now!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Looks like af has got me on 11dpo :shrug::sad2: its been another odd cycle, they are just getting weirder each month! Ovulated a week early, faint pink test line and now an early af. I'm gutted. I don't know if I can go on with this. OH was great but I know he's so dissapointed. I keep feeling like such a failure. 
And typically my frer arrived a wee while ago, I went to the loo to take one and realised I'd been bleeding! Not sure if it made it worse! ](*,)

Sorry ladies, that was a bit of a rant. I am very glad to have you here where I can let these feelings out. Appreciate your support xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

BabyBrain80 said:


> Looks like af has got me on 11dpo :shrug::sad2: its been another odd cycle, they are just getting weirder each month! Ovulated a week early, faint pink test line and now an early af. I'm gutted. I don't know if I can go on with this. OH was great but I know he's so dissapointed. I keep feeling like such a failure.
> And typically my frer arrived a wee while ago, I went to the loo to take one and realised I'd been bleeding! Not sure if it made it worse! ](*,)
> 
> Sorry ladies, that was a bit of a rant. I am very glad to have you here where I can let these feelings out. Appreciate your support xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha36089

Reiko_ctu said:


> FF has me 9 dpo but I think I’m 10...
> 
> did the first test and was so excited but then thought oh no, there’s a dye run!
> 
> so did the easy at home... both have pink lines!!! So so excited!! I’ll be so bummed if this one isn’t sticky... do your work cozy womb!!!
> 
> View attachment 1094766

Those lines are great! So excited for you. Congratulations!



Beccaboo828 said:


> Done a frer 20 minutes ago. The green dots are there as my partner is blind as a bat haha
> 
> View attachment 1094769

Can see that easily! My OH is the same


----------



## Reiko_ctu

BabyBrain80 said:


> Looks like af has got me on 11dpo :shrug::sad2: its been another odd cycle, they are just getting weirder each month! Ovulated a week early, faint pink test line and now an early af. I'm gutted. I don't know if I can go on with this. OH was great but I know he's so dissapointed. I keep feeling like such a failure.
> And typically my frer arrived a wee while ago, I went to the loo to take one and realised I'd been bleeding! Not sure if it made it worse! ](*,)
> 
> Sorry ladies, that was a bit of a rant. I am very glad to have you here where I can let these feelings out. Appreciate your support xx

So sorry hun. Really hoping for your rainbow, TTC is so hard. All I can say is breathe and try not to let your feelings right now dictate the rest of your journey xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tasha36089 said:


> Can see that easily! My OH is the same

Mine too. I sent him a text with my tests and he called and said I’m not good at reading those what am I looking at? Lol!


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sorry babybrain, ttc is so hard on the emotions. Hugs


----------



## Tasha36089

BabyBrain80 said:


> Looks like af has got me on 11dpo :shrug::sad2: its been another odd cycle, they are just getting weirder each month! Ovulated a week early, faint pink test line and now an early af. I'm gutted. I don't know if I can go on with this. OH was great but I know he's so dissapointed. I keep feeling like such a failure.
> And typically my frer arrived a wee while ago, I went to the loo to take one and realised I'd been bleeding! Not sure if it made it worse! ](*,)
> 
> Sorry ladies, that was a bit of a rant. I am very glad to have you here where I can let these feelings out. Appreciate your support xx

So sorry, it’s really hard. I know how you feel. Big hugs xx


----------



## Tasha36089

I tested again. I don’t think there’s any progression. Still barely visible.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Beccaboo828 Clear and beautiful line!!!! :) YAY!

@Reiko_ctu OMG!!!!!! AMAZING LINES!! Congradulations I am SOOOO excited for you!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> FF has me 9 dpo but I think I’m 10...
> 
> did the first test and was so excited but then thought oh no, there’s a dye run!
> 
> so did the easy at home... both have pink lines!!! So so excited!! I’ll be so bummed if this one isn’t sticky... do your work cozy womb!!!
> 
> View attachment 1094766

Congratulations thats a bfp for sure. Hope they darken up.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @BabyBrain80


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> Do you have one from yesterday morning? I wonder if you peaked before the first test? Either that or in between last nights and this morning. I would BD tonight just in case and then I think you’re definitely clear out of O territory. How’s your Cm today? If it’s starting to dry up I’d say you’ve O’d today or late yesterday.

I had super watery cm this morning again, but that may have been from bd before bed. Other than that it seems to have dried up mostly. I think I’m just being paranoid because of the progesterone. The test kit also says it’s best to test between 8.00 and 22.00, and my morning test was at 6.15, so maybe it would have been darker had I waited a few hours for the lh to rise. 

@BabyBrain80 So sorry about af :( I also hate telling dh that I’m not pregnant. I feel like I’m disappointing him even though he never acts like it. 

@Tasha36089 it can take 48 hours for hcg to rise... hopefully they darken up tomorrow!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Thanks very much ladies, I appreciate your kind words. 
:hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

aymz1983 said:


> I have been the same! I took a test two days ago, nice blank daz white test. Took one this morning because, well, why not lol and it looks negative but I'm sure I see a faint shadow. Howeber given I am only 6/7dpo it just be epic line eye haha.
> 
> Test for test viewing sake and my records though. I don't have any more cheapy tests so will pick some up Friday and see how I get on then.
> 
> View attachment 1094759

Something is catching my eye!!!!!



Reiko_ctu said:


> FF has me 9 dpo but I think I’m 10...
> 
> did the first test and was so excited but then thought oh no, there’s a dye run!
> 
> so did the easy at home... both have pink lines!!! So so excited!! I’ll be so bummed if this one isn’t sticky... do your work cozy womb!!!
> 
> View attachment 1094766

OMG I am so so happy for you!!!!! Great news! 



Beccaboo828 said:


> Done a frer 20 minutes ago. The green dots are there as my partner is blind as a bat haha
> 
> View attachment 1094769

Yeah I can see something.



BabyBrain80 said:


> Looks like af has got me on 11dpo :shrug::sad2: its been another odd cycle, they are just getting weirder each month! Ovulated a week early, faint pink test line and now an early af. I'm gutted. I don't know if I can go on with this. OH was great but I know he's so dissapointed. I keep feeling like such a failure.
> And typically my frer arrived a wee while ago, I went to the loo to take one and realised I'd been bleeding! Not sure if it made it worse! ](*,)
> 
> Sorry ladies, that was a bit of a rant. I am very glad to have you here where I can let these feelings out. Appreciate your support xx

I am so so sorry.....sending you a hug!



Tasha36089 said:


> I tested again. I don’t think there’s any progression. Still barely visible.
> 
> View attachment 1094784

The bottom one is darker, not sure if thats the one you want to be darker.. 



WOW all these BFP, I hope I get to join you.


----------



## Tasha36089

Mum42crazy said:


> Something is catching my eye!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I am so so happy for you!!!!! Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see something.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so so sorry.....sending you a hug!
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom one is darker, not sure if thats the one you want to be darker..
> 
> 
> 
> WOW all these BFP, I hope I get to join you.

 Those tests are both from tonight


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

12dpo and bfn for me, started spotting when i wiped so pretty sure I'm out this month. But thats ok next month is the one that lines up with my dads and 1 birthday due date so will go extra hard next month! 

Ccongrats to those with bfp and ones with second lines i hope they get darker!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Thank you ladies. Fingers crossed tomorrow is a better one xx 

Sorry to see the witch has arrived for some :-( it is never easy when she shows her face. Xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wowsers I've only been away from here for almost 2 days and I come back on and how exciting BFPs.

Massive congratulations @ShanandBoc lovely :bfp:

@Reiko_ctu
Wooohoooo look at them lines, u don't know how happy I am to see this hon, this is awesome I'm smiling like a Cheshire cat haha:yipee:

@Jessylou4
I see lines yay.
Congratulations :dance:


@Beccaboo828
I see it hon oh my gosh this is amazing so exciting :happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

I just wanted to send the biggest hugs to all you ladies that the witch got:witch:. 
Really hope this new cycle brings you your :bfp:


----------



## Beccaboo828

Suggerhoney said:


> Wowsers I've only been away from here for almost 2 days and I come back on and how exciting BFPs.
> 
> Massive congratulations @ShanandBoc lovely :bfp:
> 
> @Reiko_ctu
> Wooohoooo look at them lines, u don't know how happy I am to see this hon, this is awesome I'm smiling like a Cheshire cat haha:yipee:
> 
> @Jessylou4
> I see lines yay.
> Congratulations :dance:
> 
> 
> @Beccaboo828
> I see it hon oh my gosh this is amazing so exciting :happydance:

Thank you!!! Fingers crossed its a sticky one and not loss number 8 xx 
How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> 12dpo and bfn for me, started spotting when i wiped so pretty sure I'm out this month. But thats ok next month is the one that lines up with my dads and 1 birthday due date so will go extra hard next month!
> 
> Ccongrats to those with bfp and ones with second lines i hope they get darker!

Ugh that sucks. So sorry. Going to try anything different next cycle?


----------



## Rach87

Too early to start a March thread? Lol I need something to pass the next couple weeks


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @AlwaysTheAunt


----------



## Beccaboo828

Rach87 said:


> Too early to start a March thread? Lol I need something to pass the next couple weeks

Never too early ;)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Took an afternoon test with a 2 hr hold and it’s actually super decent for time of day and hold! I was expecting it to go blank again!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Too early to start a March thread? Lol I need something to pass the next couple weeks

No definitely not too early. Everyone testing in early March needs a place to hang.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ugh that sucks. So sorry. Going to try anything different next cycle?

Gonna try the conceive plus next cycle and hopefully time bd a bit closer to ov. We tried this month but never finished so i wasn't super hopeful this month would work. 

I used it the month i conceived my girl so im hopeful!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu !!!! That is a beautiful pee stick! 


Anyone opposed to me running the March thread then?


----------



## ShanandBoc

Reiko_ctu said:


> FF has me 9 dpo but I think I’m 10...
> 
> did the first test and was so excited but then thought oh no, there’s a dye run!
> 
> so did the easy at home... both have pink lines!!! So so excited!! I’ll be so bummed if this one isn’t sticky... do your work cozy womb!!!
> 
> View attachment 1094766

Eeeee wow congratulations hun so super happy for you can’t wait to see darker lines xx



Reiko_ctu said:


> Mine too. I sent him a text with my tests and he called and said I’m not good at reading those what am I looking at? Lol!

I told my hubby by showing him the digital test he had no idea I mean it said the words PREGNANT! How much more obvious can it be lol. Men. Then he was like what does 1-2 mean? I was like there could be one or two babies hahaha...so cruel I know.

He said why didn’t you just show me the one with the lines then I would have known what I was looking at ‍ lol


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu !!!! That is a beautiful pee stick!
> 
> 
> Anyone opposed to me running the March thread then?

Do it! You did a great job last time.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ShanandBoc said:


> mph wow congratulations hun so super happy for you can’t wait to see darker lines xx
> 
> 
> 
> I told my hubby by showing him the digital test he had no idea I mean it said the words PREGNANT! How much more obvious can it be lol. Men. Then he was like what does 1-2 mean? I was like there could be one or two babies
> He said why didn’t you just show me the one with the lines then I would have known what I was looking at ‍♀️ lol

Oh my Lord that is sooooo funny


----------



## ShanandBoc

@Suggerhoney thank you lovely xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

If I’ve missed any BFPs I’m sorry and congratulations! 

To any who are out this month I’m so sorry and wishing you all the best for March xo


----------



## Rach87

Aw thanks reiko!


----------



## Rach87

Hahaha @ShanandBoc that is hilarious! Men are such goofs


----------



## Rach87

••March 2021 ttw & test thread••

Ok heres the March thread :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87
U did a fantastic job of the Jan thread so u wud fantastic again hon and I hope running the march thread brings u your bfp. 

@Beccaboo828 
I'm good hon I get bad neasea but some days it's not to bad other days bad. 
Not complaining tho. 
I have another ultrasound on Friday and I'm so nervous


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Took an afternoon test with a 2 hr hold and it’s actually super decent for time of day and hold! I was expecting it to go blank again!
> View attachment 1094789

Hmmmm I think ure eggy is preggy hehe. 
Look at that lovely line.
Oh hon I'm so happy for you:happydance:


----------



## Rach87

Aw thanks @Suggerhoney so sweet. I hope so too! Cant believe youre almost 8 weeks!


----------



## Mum42crazy

So 7/8dpo is it my eyes or it this darker than yesterday? I know they still look like shadows ( same test fmu)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reiko_ctu said:


> Took an afternoon test with a 2 hr hold and it’s actually super decent for time of day and hold! I was expecting it to go blank again!
> View attachment 1094789

Great lines!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Rach87 said:


> Too early to start a March thread? Lol I need something to pass the next couple weeks

I'd love a march thread! :) and thanks, my daughter was conceived first month so it feels weird to be onto a 3rd month (not counting our 2 weird months ntnp) so I'd like to take my mind off that too :)


----------



## motherofboys

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> I'd love a march thread! :) and thanks, my daughter was conceived first month so it feels weird to be onto a 3rd month (not counting our 2 weird months ntnp) so I'd like to take my mind off that too :)

I know what you mean. My eldest was the first month and the others have all taken longer. You go in to it thinking it'll be as easy as before then when it isn't you don't know what to do with yourself


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> So 7/8dpo is it my eyes or it this darker than yesterday? I know they still look like shadows ( same test fmu)
> View attachment 1094790
> View attachment 1094791

Do look a bit darker but the photo is a bit blurry so hard to tell for sure. Keep testing!
Congratulations Reiko and all the other ladies with BFP’s! :)
Sorry to those getting BFN’s or AF


----------



## Tasha36089

Can I get your opinions please ladies? Tested again this morning with smu. I thought it was a little darker at first but when lining the 3 days up for progression I don’t think they are. First pic is two tests from this morning and second is 3 days progression


----------



## topazicatzbet

Tasha36089 said:


> Can I get your opinions please ladies? Tested again this morning with smu. I thought it was a little darker at first but when lining the 3 days up for progression I don’t think they are. First pic is two tests from this morning and second is 3 days progression
> 
> View attachment 1094801
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094802

I think they are getting darker.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think they're getting darker :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

15dpo. Af is due tom and I feel pretty confident she won't be coming


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression!


----------



## ShanandBoc

topazicatzbet said:


> 15dpo. Af is due tom and I feel pretty confident she won't be coming
> 
> View attachment 1094804

Coming along nicely. I tested today at 11dpo and darker line so will test again at 13dpo and post progression pics. Very exciting xo


----------



## Tasha36089

Spamming you with tests today sorry but there is defo progression on my frer. Top is 2 days ago and bottom two are today


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, that's great progression!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Tasha36089 Beautiful lines. 
@AlwaysTheAunt sorry about the bfn 
@Mum42crazy I see something on there
@Rach87 Thanks for the thread :) 


Afm I'm 13/12 dpo and got a faint positive yesterday morning on FRER. Barely visible. 
YEsterday afternoon FRER negative. 
And this morning the line is back. Looks VERY similar to an evap BUT they came up in the time frame, and are from different batchs. Heck, different towns. Didn't buy them at the same place at all. 

So, I am confused. The line is so faint I can barely get it on photo. 
I'm bouncing between excited and dissappointed. 

And if they are lines, a day barely made a difference. I'm hoping tomorrow I'll have enough doubling HCG to make things clearer.


----------



## motherofboys

Definite progression


----------



## motherofboys

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Tasha36089 Beautiful lines.
> @AlwaysTheAunt sorry about the bfn
> @Mum42crazy I see something on there
> @Rach87 Thanks for the thread :)
> 
> 
> Afm I'm 13/12 dpo and got a faint positive yesterday morning on FRER. Barely visible.
> YEsterday afternoon FRER negative.
> And this morning the line is back. Looks VERY similar to an evap BUT they came up in the time frame, and are from different batchs. Heck, different towns. Didn't buy them at the same place at all.
> 
> So, I am confused. The line is so faint I can barely get it on photo.
> I'm bouncing between excited and dissappointed.
> 
> And if they are lines, a day barely made a difference. I'm hoping tomorrow I'll have enough doubling HCG to make things clearer.

Possibly later implantation and not enough hold in the afternoon?


----------



## sallyhansen76

@motherofboys Possibly. But the line from yesterday morning and this morning are the same..no change. :shrug: Not even dark enough for me to say BFP. 
They are like little mini teases. LOL


----------



## Teafor2

Yay! @topazicatzbet Those are great lines!

@Tasha36089 Your frer lines look great!

I am having sensitive nipples today, which for me confirms ovulation definitely happened. It’s a relief I can take my progesterone without worrying now!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Teafor2 Welcome to the TWW :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Tasha36089 Your FRER from two days ago looks like mine yesterday and this morning. 
I am curious...did you test inbetween with a FRER?

(My test yesterday and today are the same...and barely visible)

Top two yesterday
Top bottom today


----------



## Tasha36089

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Tasha36089 Your FRER from two days ago looks like mine yesterday and this morning.
> I am curious...did you test inbetween with a FRER?
> 
> (My test yesterday and today are the same...and barely visible)
> 
> Top two yesterday
> Top bottom today
> 
> View attachment 1094824
> View attachment 1094825
> View attachment 1094826
> View attachment 1094827

I was going to ask if you had pics. Yes looks very similar to mine. No i had to order more and they only came today. My easy at home’s weren’t any different though I don’t think. It’s horrible being in limbo isn’t it, I feel like I’m obsessing. Good luck x


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Tasha36089 Yes! I can't for the life determine if it is BFP or BFN. ](*,)
According to definition of evaps if they are within the time frame and on multiple tests...its BFP. but....i dont know if I can TRUST that it is.


----------



## motherofboys

Sally if I had seen that first one by it's self I would have said 100%bfp. I know that they say that even within the same batch the amount of dye can fluctuate, and hcg doubles every 2 days rather than every day, so they could both be reasons not to see progression early on in such a small time frame. They other tests are much harder to see though I think. Fingers crossed for you that they will get noticeably darker in the next couple of days


----------



## sallyhansen76

@motherofboys Thanks :)


----------



## Tasha36089

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Tasha36089 Yes! I can't for the life determine if it is BFP or BFN. ](*,)
> According to definition of evaps if they are within the time frame and on multiple tests...its BFP. but....i dont know if I can TRUST that it is.

Try not to stress and test again in a few days and hopefully you’ll get your bfp. I should listen to my own advice :lol:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Tasha36089 hahaha we are too much a bunch of POASA to listen to THAT advice hahaha


----------



## Rach87

@AlwaysTheAunt @motherofboys I feel you on that mindset. This is the longest its taken me to conceive a take home baby. With my dd I had a chemical first month, and was pregnant with her the 3rd month. My ds I had a chemical 1st month, pregnant with him 3 weeks later. This time we started mid cycle so not sure if we missed egg or not, but then 2 chemicals in a row. Now on month 4. I know its not long and many are wayyyy longer, but for me its a bit disheartening. Worried that now Im a couple years older (only 33 but still) things arent working as good as they used to. I have all the goodies this month (opk, bbt, conceive plus) so really hoping this is it. I put March as my time limit for trying so I only have 2 tries left.


----------



## Rach87

@topazicatzbet beautiful progression! 

@Tasha36089 looks great!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Rach87 said:


> @AlwaysTheAunt @motherofboys I feel you on that mindset. This is the longest its taken me to conceive a take home baby. With my dd I had a chemical first month, and was pregnant with her the 3rd month. My ds I had a chemical 1st month, pregnant with him 3 weeks later. This time we started mid cycle so not sure if we missed egg or not, but then 2 chemicals in a row. Now on month 4. I know its not long and many are wayyyy longer, but for me its a bit disheartening. Worried that now Im a couple years older (only 33 but still) things arent working as good as they used to. I have all the goodies this month (opk, bbt, conceive plus) so really hoping this is it. I put March as my time limit for trying so I only have 2 tries left.

It's only took me 2 months to concieve 3 of my pregnancies with ds2 taking 5. I was also worried as I'm now 39 but it has finally happened for us on cycle 7 so keep the faith.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

FMU test was actually a bit lighter today but that’s been normal for 2 of my pregnancies... lighter in the am and darker in the pm... and considering I didn’t have lines before yesterday morning I know I’m not doubling my hcg quite yet! First pic is this mornings and then all of my tests of the same brand lined up with this mornings on the bottom. 




I’m definitely bummed I didn’t get a clearer line today but it does make sense timing wise. FF has me 10dpo. I think I’ll pick up a frer tonight after work. I had a panic attack last night, it wasn’t specifically about the pregnancy but I think it contributed. So I didn’t sleep well either. Been having some twinges quite a bit and the front of my thighs is really sore! I also stopped temping, do you guys stop temping?


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Reiko_ctu those are beautiful lines! 

Cant wait to see your FRER!


----------



## wrapunzel

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Tasha36089 Your FRER from two days ago looks like mine yesterday and this morning.
> I am curious...did you test inbetween with a FRER?
> 
> (My test yesterday and today are the same...and barely visible)
> 
> Top two yesterday
> Top bottom today
> 
> View attachment 1094824
> View attachment 1094825
> View attachment 1094826
> View attachment 1094827

once a blastocyst starts to form, it produces HCG, the amount varies from woman to woman. It won’t start doubling until implanted. So if you happen to have a pregnancy start with a level of say 5-10, it might hover there for a few days before doubling starts. Hope that helps.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> So 7/8dpo is it my eyes or it this darker than yesterday? I know they still look like shadows ( same test fmu)
> View attachment 1094790
> View attachment 1094791

7/8 is so early, i think you’ll see some lines tomorrow more clearly. With these shadows I do think you’re just so early, and it’ll be so dependent on the concentration of your urine right now. A few days makes a huge difference!



Tasha36089 said:


> Can I get your opinions please ladies? Tested again this morning with smu. I thought it was a little darker at first but when lining the 3 days up for progression I don’t think they are. First pic is two tests from this morning and second is 3 days progression
> 
> View attachment 1094801
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094802

Cheapies can be tough for progression. Your frers look great!! Also, don’t forget about 48 hrs to double. Sometimes even up to 72, right? So every day you might not get progression but every other-ish you should :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> once a blastocyst starts to form, it produces HCG, the amount varies from woman to woman. It won’t start doubling until implanted. So if you happen to have a pregnancy start with a level of say 5-10, it might hover there for a few days before doubling starts. Hope that helps.

That’s totally helpful!!


----------



## wrapunzel

Reiko_ctu said:


> FMU test was actually a bit lighter today but that’s been normal for 2 of my pregnancies... lighter in the am and darker in the pm... and considering I didn’t have lines before yesterday morning I know I’m not doubling my hcg quite yet! First pic is this mornings and then all of my tests of the same brand lined up with this mornings on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1094834
> 
> View attachment 1094835
> 
> 
> I’m definitely bummed I didn’t get a clearer line today but it does make sense timing wise. FF has me 10dpo. I think I’ll pick up a frer tonight after work. I had a panic attack last night, it wasn’t specifically about the pregnancy but I think it contributed. So I didn’t sleep well either. Been having some twinges quite a bit and the front of my thighs is really sore! I also stopped temping, do you guys stop temping?

Reiko!!! Congrats! What will your EDD be, will you be joining us in the Oct thread?


----------



## Suggerhoney

I always fell pregnant within the first month ttc. 
The longest it took me in the past was 3 months after a CP. 

Even with DS I fell pregnant strait after having the implant removed and I was 39. 

But with this baby it took 11 cycles. 
I was 40 when we started ttc just turned and I'm now 41. 
I know I had the 4 chemicals but it still took 11 cycles. 
I really thought it was never going to happen. 

Don't lose hope ladies u will get ure BFPs. 

@sallyhansen76 
Sorry no darker lines today hon but hopefully tomorrow's will be darker.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> Reiko!!! Congrats! What will your EDD be, will you be joining us in the Oct thread?

I’ll be due Nov 1, according to FF! I really hope it sticks because that is perfect timing for us. My sister is due on October 22!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> FMU test was actually a bit lighter today but that’s been normal for 2 of my pregnancies... lighter in the am and darker in the pm... and considering I didn’t have lines before yesterday morning I know I’m not doubling my hcg quite yet! First pic is this mornings and then all of my tests of the same brand lined up with this mornings on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1094834
> 
> View attachment 1094835
> 
> 
> I’m definitely bummed I didn’t get a clearer line today but it does make sense timing wise. FF has me 10dpo. I think I’ll pick up a frer tonight after work. I had a panic attack last night, it wasn’t specifically about the pregnancy but I think it contributed. So I didn’t sleep well either. Been having some twinges quite a bit and the front of my thighs is really sore! I also stopped temping, do you guys stop temping?


I didn't temp on the month I fell hon. I wanted to take a month off because I had even temping since February last year and I just wanted to take the more relaxed approach in Jan. 

What ICs are they hon? 
Really hope the lines get darker hon. 

And to anyone else getting faint lines I really hope they darken. 

[-o&lt;


----------



## Tasha36089

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’ll be due Nov 1, according to FF! I really hope it sticks because that is perfect timing for us. My sister is due on October 22!

I will be due on Nov 1st too!


----------



## Tasha36089

Am I safe to call bfp now do you reckon?


----------



## Rach87

Yay @Tasha36089!!


----------



## wrapunzel

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’ll be due Nov 1, according to FF! I really hope it sticks because that is perfect timing for us. My sister is due on October 22!

Scorpio baby! I was born Nov 9 <3 sticky dust for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reiko_ctu said:


> FMU test was actually a bit lighter today but that’s been normal for 2 of my pregnancies... lighter in the am and darker in the pm... and considering I didn’t have lines before yesterday morning I know I’m not doubling my hcg quite yet! First pic is this mornings and then all of my tests of the same brand lined up with this mornings on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1094834
> 
> View attachment 1094835
> 
> 
> I’m definitely bummed I didn’t get a clearer line today but it does make sense timing wise. FF has me 10dpo. I think I’ll pick up a frer tonight after work. I had a panic attack last night, it wasn’t specifically about the pregnancy but I think it contributed. So I didn’t sleep well either. Been having some twinges quite a bit and the front of my thighs is really sore! I also stopped temping, do you guys stop temping?


 Your lines look great! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tasha36089 said:


> Am I safe to call bfp now do you reckon?
> 
> View attachment 1094838


 Definitely! Congratulations! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

:happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin: A few new BFP's added to the front page!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bevziibubble said:


> Your lines look great! :)

Thanks Bev I’m hoping!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So normally at this point if pregnant I’m feeling a bit sick and restless. I was thinking I wasn’t having any symptoms but those were the ones I was spotting for. 

So what I’m actually having, is anxiety lol, really sore front of thighs(?), sore boobs, and really irritable. I’m tired but didn’t sleep last night because of the panic attack. My poor children I’ve been snippy at them all morning now laying in bed with my littlest. I’ll be happy once I make it to 5 weeks but until then don’t really trust this being Sticky :(


----------



## Tasha36089

Reiko_ctu said:


> So normally at this point if pregnant I’m feeling a bit sick and restless. I was thinking I wasn’t having any symptoms but those were the ones I was spotting for.
> 
> So what I’m actually having, is anxiety lol, really sore front of thighs(?), sore boobs, and really irritable. I’m tired but didn’t sleep last night because of the panic attack. My poor children I’ve been snippy at them all morning now laying in bed with my littlest. I’ll be happy once I make it to 5 weeks but until then don’t really trust this being Sticky :(

I could’ve written that myself. My OH is so ex used and keeps telling me to stop being so negative but it’s so hard.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> I will be due on Nov 1st too!


Praying for a supper sticky beanie hon [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Am I safe to call bfp now do you reckon?
> 
> View attachment 1094838


Yay definitely :bfp:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> So normally at this point if pregnant I’m feeling a bit sick and restless. I was thinking I wasn’t having any symptoms but those were the ones I was spotting for.
> 
> So what I’m actually having, is anxiety lol, really sore front of thighs(?), sore boobs, and really irritable. I’m tired but didn’t sleep last night because of the panic attack. My poor children I’ve been snippy at them all morning now laying in bed with my littlest. I’ll be happy once I make it to 5 weeks but until then don’t really trust this being Sticky :(


I had loads of symptoms with my other pregnancies b4 BFP but with this one I had nothing until I hit 5 weeks and they have been very off and on. 
Feel sick as dog some days and other days not sick at all. 
Sore boobs some days and other days nothing. 
The only symptom I had supper early on was a loss of appetite which still is the same now.


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> Scorpio baby! I was born Nov 9 <3 sticky dust for you!

My twin girls are Nov 9th :)

Reiko - lines look just fine if you are only 10DPO..I'm sure tomorrows will be darker.

Congrats on the digital Tasha.


I won't be testing at the end of this month after all. I had to have a womb biopsy on Monday and I am still recovering (was sooo painful..no GA used!) Very scared about the results as apparently thickened womb lining can be cancer/pre-cancer but trying to stay positive! If my results are ok I have to then go back and have the thickened bobbly womb lining scraped away! so more pain and more recovery. Just praying and praying I will still be able to try after all this is over...the only positive thing is that after these scrapings/biopsies you are supposed to be more fertile womb and implantation wise so I am hoping so badly that that could apply to me.


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> My twin girls are Nov 9th :)
> 
> Reiko - lines look just fine if you are only 10DPO..I'm sure tomorrows will be darker.
> 
> Congrats on the digital Tasha.
> 
> 
> I won't be testing at the end of this month after all. I had to have a womb biopsy on Monday and I am still recovering (was sooo painful..no GA used!) Very scared about the results as apparently thickened womb lining can be cancer/pre-cancer but trying to stay positive! If my results are ok I have to then go back and have the thickened bobbly womb lining scraped away! so more pain and more recovery. Just praying and praying I will still be able to try after all this is over...the only positive thing is that after these scrapings/biopsies you are supposed to be more fertile womb and implantation wise so I am hoping so badly that that could apply to me.

Oww Dee that sounds horrible. Glad to have you back but sorry to hear about what’s going on. Hopefully like you said if they scrape it out you will be extra fertile afterwards. Hopefully you’ll get anaesthesia for that part.


----------



## MrsKatie

My oldest is November 10! Love those intense Scorpios!
Congratulations to the BFPs!


----------



## Rach87

Oh sorry @Deethehippy sounds painful. But hopefully once they clear it out a baby can snuggle in nice and tight.


----------



## Beccaboo828

My test for today. Still a line. Not any darker than the previous days. 
I have frers coming tomorrow. Hopefully I'll know either way tomorrow xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sending u so much love and hugs lovely @Deethehippy, I hate it that ure going through this but really hope and pray it isn't anything serious and u will still be able to TTC.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Beccaboo828 said:


> My test for today. Still a line. Not any darker than the previous days.
> I have frers coming tomorrow. Hopefully I'll know either way tomorrow xx
> 
> View attachment 1094845
> View attachment 1094846


So see that hon


----------



## Beccaboo828

Tasha36089 said:


> Am I safe to call bfp now do you reckon?
> 
> View attachment 1094838

Congratulations!! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beccaboo828 said:


> My test for today. Still a line. Not any darker than the previous days.
> I have frers coming tomorrow. Hopefully I'll know either way tomorrow xx
> 
> View attachment 1094845
> View attachment 1094846

I see a line!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Deethehippy said:


> My twin girls are Nov 9th :)
> 
> Reiko - lines look just fine if you are only 10DPO..I'm sure tomorrows will be darker.
> 
> Congrats on the digital Tasha.
> 
> 
> I won't be testing at the end of this month after all. I had to have a womb biopsy on Monday and I am still recovering (was sooo painful..no GA used!) Very scared about the results as apparently thickened womb lining can be cancer/pre-cancer but trying to stay positive! If my results are ok I have to then go back and have the thickened bobbly womb lining scraped away! so more pain and more recovery. Just praying and praying I will still be able to try after all this is over...the only positive thing is that after these scrapings/biopsies you are supposed to be more fertile womb and implantation wise so I am hoping so badly that that could apply to me.

Hope you get the correct results <3 sending massive hugs xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

Suggerhoney said:


> So see that hon

Fingers crossed it gets better. This is so frustrating. I was saying to Wanting a girl today that we need huge tests that show massive lines lol x


----------



## Tasha36089

@Beccaboo828 I see those lines. Hopefully your frer will be a good line for you tomorrow

@Deethehippy sending love


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you so much everyone - hopefully I will be back TTC soon with a new super fertile womb lining


----------



## ciz

Hi all. So I’m on day 3 of flashy smile clear blue but the way I’ve been really aching I’m surprised it hasn’t peaked. I only had 1 day of jelly ewcm but it only showed that day as flashy smile. hopefully next day or 2 it’ll be static smile


----------



## Tasha36089

Oh and forgot to say I swear the macca and folate has helped this month @Suggerhoney


----------



## Tasha36089

ciz said:


> Hi all. So I’m on day 3 of flashy smile clear blue but the way I’ve been really aching I’m surprised it hasn’t peaked. I only had 1 day of jelly ewcm but it only showed that day as flashy smile. hopefully next day or 2 it’ll be static smile

Good luck. Hope it’s your month


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Deethehippy said:


> My twin girls are Nov 9th :)
> 
> Reiko - lines look just fine if you are only 10DPO..I'm sure tomorrows will be darker.
> 
> Congrats on the digital Tasha.
> 
> 
> I won't be testing at the end of this month after all. I had to have a womb biopsy on Monday and I am still recovering (was sooo painful..no GA used!) Very scared about the results as apparently thickened womb lining can be cancer/pre-cancer but trying to stay positive! If my results are ok I have to then go back and have the thickened bobbly womb lining scraped away! so more pain and more recovery. Just praying and praying I will still be able to try after all this is over...the only positive thing is that after these scrapings/biopsies you are supposed to be more fertile womb and implantation wise so I am hoping so badly that that could apply to me.

Oh that sounds really painful! Yuck! I’m sure there’s cramping galore after something like that too. Really hoping for good results for you and that you’ll be super fertile after! Wouldn’t that be the rainbow after a storm!!! Sending all good luck your way xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Super happy with my afternoon test!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Reiko_ctu said:


> Super happy with my afternoon test!!
> 
> View attachment 1094850

Yay! Such a good line


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu Its so pretty! \\:D/


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you so much everyone - hopefully I will be back TTC soon with a new super fertile womb lining :)


 I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reiko_ctu said:


> Super happy with my afternoon test!!
> 
> View attachment 1094850


 Great lines!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Of course the drugstore was out of frers except rapid result!! Lame. Will have to stick with my cheapies for now!


----------



## Teafor2

I’m 2 dpo and can’t wait to test :haha:

I got an email yesterday saying that they want me to come in for another ultrasound. After my surgery they checked my uterus with a standard ultrasound, but they have me scheduled for a 3D one now too just to be sure everything has been healing correctly. The date is the same day af is due, so I should hopefully know if I’m pregnant or not for the appointment as well.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Super happy with my afternoon test!!
> 
> View attachment 1094850

That's a great line. I bet it will be even better on frer or equivalent. My one step cheapies are still fairly pale.


----------



## motherofboys

Rach87 said:


> @AlwaysTheAunt @motherofboys I feel you on that mindset. This is the longest its taken me to conceive a take home baby. With my dd I had a chemical first month, and was pregnant with her the 3rd month. My ds I had a chemical 1st month, pregnant with him 3 weeks later. This time we started mid cycle so not sure if we missed egg or not, but then 2 chemicals in a row. Now on month 4. I know its not long and many are wayyyy longer, but for me its a bit disheartening. Worried that now Im a couple years older (only 33 but still) things arent working as good as they used to. I have all the goodies this month (opk, bbt, conceive plus) so really hoping this is it. I put March as my time limit for trying so I only have 2 tries left.

I think ahy time when you're waiting for something you really want and have no idea how long it'll take it can feel like its taking too long. Ds1 we conceived the first month. Dh had made me wait 6 months from agreeing to ttc to make sure it was definitely what I wanted as I had always said I didn't want kids :haha: ds2 took 7 months and that felt like a long time, until ds3 who took a full 12 months. Ds4 took 2.5 years. Ds5 we kept starting ttc then stopping, then starting again. When we did finally start properly I fell pregnant after 7 months, but had a miscarriage at 5 weeks, it then took another 3 years to even get a hint of a line. I thought I was broken :haha: we've only been trying since July, but we agreed we couldn't go through LTTTC again, we want a small gap, and age isn't on our side (I'm only 34, but dh is 52, he's ready to be done with the baby stage) so we said we'd try for 1 year only. I can feel that time slipping away.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Teafor2 said:


> I’m 2 dpo and can’t wait to test :haha:
> 
> I got an email yesterday saying that they want me to come in for another ultrasound. After my surgery they checked my uterus with a standard ultrasound, but they have me scheduled for a 3D one now too just to be sure everything has been healing correctly. The date is the same day af is due, so I should hopefully know if I’m pregnant or not for the appointment as well.

I hope your appointment goes well :)


----------



## Beccaboo828

Tests this morning were negative. Hurry up frer!! Af is due today or tomorrow. But I had a miscarriage last month so might be a bit hit and miss xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

Reiko_ctu said:


> Of course the drugstore was out of frers except rapid result!! Lame. Will have to stick with my cheapies for now!

Just seen your test. Looks fab!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tasha36089 definitely hon I really think that's what this one stick to. 
So happy for you hon. 


@Reiko_ctu 

Yay yay ya yay darker lines I <3 it. 

@Beccanh1122 
Awww man that sucks. 
Hope the Frer come up with a good line sweety [-o&lt;


----------



## aymz1983

I feel out already. I assumed my O day was 11 feb based on some minor O pain and ewcm type but my Fitbit peaked on 9 Feb. 
Last month my Fitbit peaked on 7 Jan which matched one of my apps prediction for ovulation and af came as predicted 14 days later.
Looking at the the charts it's been pretty similar - peak for O, then a fall and a plateau, a dip then a rise, which last month stayed the same for a day then dropped a few ready for af. Attached are charts just for your viewing pleasure ha. I've marked with line O day (assumed) and dpo and when af came last month.

So I woke up this morning and got excited because instead of my hr staying the same or dropping, it went up. I know 1bpm probably isn't significant but you know how it is, so I was all excited. Especially as it's not this high unless it's been around O. So I took a test (Boots 25ml dip stick) today which, if chart is to be believed makes me 10dpo, was completely negative. I thought I may have seen shadows but then figured it's just wanting to see one.

So now I feel out and down now. I don't imagine I'll wake up to another rise in rhr tomorrow. I have been having weird feelings in belly as well that also got me hopeful as they're not usual to me. They're not painful but they're not pain free if that makes sense lol. Boobs are sore but they are usually sore after O anyway and can vary in degrees of soreness so not looking at that in any detail. Otherwise I feel fine!

Sorry. Just needed a rant I guess and I have no one else that knows the situation atm so can't talk about it with anyone else :/


----------



## Tasha36089

Do you think my progression looks ok? 




The ladies with new bfps. Have any of you got very mild cramps? It’s been so long since I had a successful pregnancy I forgot if I’ve felt like this before.


----------



## aymz1983

Tasha36089 said:


> Do you think my progression looks ok?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094862
> 
> 
> The ladies with new bfps. Have any of you got very mild cramps? It’s been so long since I had a successful pregnancy I forgot if I’ve felt like this before.

That looks like great progression! Even on your frers that one day looks so much pinker than yesterday :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

8/9 dpo.....nothing to report, my test this morning was completely blank, well no shadow..... pm test slight shadow again but nothing to put on here, but I swear my left boob is killing me the more I track over these past few months the more my boobs hurt every month, kind thought it would be a pregnancy sign but I think its all in my head and I am crazy now.


----------



## motherofboys

@Tasha36089 those look great! Also, I know I'm not one of the newly pregnant but I remember from last time that I had cramps for a few weeks. Made me so paranoid.


----------



## Tasha36089

aymz1983 said:


> That looks like great progression! Even on your frers that one day looks so much pinker than yesterday :)

Thanks. I’m stressing so much this time. With all of my others I just tested once or twice and that was it. Wish I could be that chilled now. 



motherofboys said:


> @Tasha36089 those look great! Also, I know I'm not one of the newly pregnant but I remember from last time that I had cramps for a few weeks. Made me so paranoid.

It does doesn’t it. I remember cramping at some point with my others but didn’t know if it was that early on. I wouldn’t even call it cramping really just feels different I suppose.


----------



## motherofboys

I had cramps walking back from the shop having bought the test and was sure I would have come on by the time I got home


----------



## Teafor2

@Tasha36089 I think your progression looks great! With my chemical I had pinchy cramps around the time af was due. My friend is currently 10.5 weeks pregnant and she also had those pinchy cramps early on as well. Her doctor told her it was her uterus growing.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Tasha36089 said:


> Do you think my progression looks ok?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094862
> 
> 
> The ladies with new bfps. Have any of you got very mild cramps? It’s been so long since I had a successful pregnancy I forgot if I’ve felt like this before.

Great progression. I had cramps from 8dpo and still have the odd one or two but they settled down over past 2 days. 

I had cramps with all of my pregnancies its just baby snuggling in.


----------



## Rach87

Amazing progression @Tasha36089 !


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok lots of posts to catch up on but I have to run out to the dentist with my kiddos so I’ll just leave this here. Was hoping for a darker AM test this morning but I guess I’m just one of those women who get darker pm tests. I do chug water before bed so
Maybe that’s why. Top is yesterday afternoon and bottom is today FMU 11/12 dpo. Last night was having sore bbs and cramps. But the symptoms are pretty mild compared to my other pregnancies.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Reiko_ctu Beautiful lines!


----------



## J_and_D

@Tasha36089 I definitely see those lines! Congrats! And great progression!

@Mum42crazy I think I see it but again... I have horrible line eyes lol

@topazicatzbet nice lines!

@Beccaboo828 did I read right your test was negative?

@Reiko_ctu fx they darken and u can have your bump buddy

@BabyBrain80 I'm sorry, I feel u on the wonky cycles, it's frustrating


----------



## J_and_D

AFM... just had my birthday and my dog almost died. Was bleeding internally. Emergency surgery saved his life but I'm having to care for him. He's 100 pounds.. so the distracting has made my two fly by. Currently 8 dpo and plan on testing tomorrow fx!


----------



## Teafor2

J_and_D said:


> AFM... just had my birthday and my dog almost died. Was bleeding internally. Emergency surgery saved his life but I'm having to care for him. He's 100 pounds.. so the distracting has made my two fly by. Currently 8 dpo and plan on testing tomorrow fx!

Sorry about your dog! I hope he’s recovering okay!


----------



## Tasha36089

J_and_D said:


> AFM... just had my birthday and my dog almost died. Was bleeding internally. Emergency surgery saved his life but I'm having to care for him. He's 100 pounds.. so the distracting has made my two fly by. Currently 8 dpo and plan on testing tomorrow fx!

So sorry your dog has been poorly. Hope he’s better soon x


----------



## Beccaboo828

J_and_D said:


> @Tasha36089 I definitely see those lines! Congrats! And great progression!
> 
> @Mum42crazy I think I see it but again... I have horrible line eyes lol
> 
> @topazicatzbet nice lines!
> 
> @Beccaboo828 did I read right your test was negative?
> 
> @Reiko_ctu fx they darken and u can have your bump buddy
> 
> @BabyBrain80 I'm sorry, I feel u on the wonky cycles, it's frustrating

Im not sure. I've had positives and negative this month. Im thinking its another chemical like last month xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ok lots of posts to catch up on but I have to run out to the dentist with my kiddos so I’ll just leave this here. Was hoping for a darker AM test this morning but I guess I’m just one of those women who get darker pm tests. I do chug water before bed so
> Maybe that’s why. Top is yesterday afternoon and bottom is today FMU 11/12 dpo. Last night was having sore bbs and cramps. But the symptoms are pretty mild compared to my other pregnancies.
> 
> View attachment 1094867


 Great lines!


----------



## Bevziibubble

J_and_D said:


> AFM... just had my birthday and my dog almost died. Was bleeding internally. Emergency surgery saved his life but I'm having to care for him. He's 100 pounds.. so the distracting has made my two fly by. Currently 8 dpo and plan on testing tomorrow fx!



 how scary! :( I hope he has a speedy recovery :hugs:

Good luck for testing tomorrow ❤️


----------



## J_and_D

Thanks ladies I have him home. His spleen was removed. So he's struggling but alive! I'm beyond grateful! I just read what I wrote and there's so many autocorrection mistakes lol.. sorry about that lol. I have zero of my normal post O symptoms (like bloating etc) just super tender bbs since the LH surge. Adding in that I didn't get a positive LH surge until CD28, I'm doubting I actually ovulated this month. My LP is only 10 days, being I'm on CD8... I'll know VERY soon.


----------



## Rach87

Oh no @J_and_D poor baby puppy. So glad he’s home. Hopefully you’ll have some good news in a couple days :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@J_and_D I'm so glad he's home :hugs:


----------



## ciz

Yay for static smile face... boo that hubs has got a bad back from weight lifting :( not great timing


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

@J_and_D So sorry to hear about your dog, I hope he's ok and makes a good recovery xxx


----------



## Beccaboo828

It was there before I opened the test but I couldn't get a good photo. 12dpo. Af was due today or tomorrow. This was from this evening after a 3 hour hold xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

J_and_D said:


> Thanks ladies I have him home. His spleen was removed. So he's struggling but alive! I'm beyond grateful! I just read what I wrote and there's so many autocorrection mistakes lol.. sorry about that lol. I have zero of my normal post O symptoms (like bloating etc) just super tender bbs since the LH surge. Adding in that I didn't get a positive LH surge until CD28, I'm doubting I actually ovulated this month. My LP is only 10 days, being I'm on CD8... I'll know VERY soon.

Massive hugs to you and your pup. They are our babies aren't they xx


----------



## Teafor2

Beccaboo828 said:


> It was there before I opened the test but I couldn't get a good photo. 12dpo. Af was due today or tomorrow. This was from this evening after a 3 hour hold xx
> 
> View attachment 1094874

I see it!


----------



## Tasha36089

Beccaboo828 said:


> It was there before I opened the test but I couldn't get a good photo. 12dpo. Af was due today or tomorrow. This was from this evening after a 3 hour hold xx
> 
> View attachment 1094874

Can clearly see that line!


----------



## Rach87

@Beccaboo828 that seems more noticeable than your other tests..... if i remember correctly. Do you have a comparison?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

24 hour difference between these afternoon tests... bottom is latest. Think it’s a bit darker :). This is my last of this brand of cheapie!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Rach87 said:


> @Beccaboo828 that seems more noticeable than your other tests..... if i remember correctly. Do you have a comparison?

The best i can do. I've thrown the first test out. So test with green dots (for my partners bad eyes haha) is from 2 days ago xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

Reiko_ctu said:


> 24 hour difference between these afternoon tests... bottom is latest. Think it’s a bit darker :). This is my last of this brand of cheapie!
> View attachment 1094876

That's a huge difference xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Beccaboo828 said:


> The best i can do. I've thrown the first test out. So test with green dots (for my partners bad eyes haha) is from 2 days ago xx
> 
> View attachment 1094877

I think it’s fine. You’re 12dpo? It’ll get darker. That’s a fine progression for 2 days I think? I’d wait 2 mornings for another frer to see a darker line and put the testing to bed ;) But I know it’s stressful, I’m stressing about my lines too. I’m out of cheapies now so I’m done testing for now. It’s too stressful and affects my mood too much if it’s not darker.


----------



## Rach87

Looks darker @Beccaboo828 :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beccaboo828 said:


> It was there before I opened the test but I couldn't get a good photo. 12dpo. Af was due today or tomorrow. This was from this evening after a 3 hour hold xx
> 
> View attachment 1094874


 I see something. Good luck!


----------



## Tasha36089

Reiko_ctu said:


> 24 hour difference between these afternoon tests... bottom is latest. Think it’s a bit darker :). This is my last of this brand of cheapie!
> View attachment 1094876

Definitely darker!


----------



## Teafor2

Last night was my second night taking progesterone and oh man I am sleeping like I’m dead. And my dreams just seems so realistic. I’m only 3 dpo so I know it’s not pregnancy symptoms and must be the progesterone. Not a bad side effect.


----------



## J_and_D

Thanks ladies. Just cuz I was talking about him.. here he is with my cat back when he was only a kitten lol

@Bevziibubble I DEFINITELY see something fx!!!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Reiko_ctu said:


> I think it’s fine. You’re 12dpo? It’ll get darker. That’s a fine progression for 2 days I think? I’d wait 2 mornings for another frer to see a darker line and put the testing to bed ;) But I know it’s stressful, I’m stressing about my lines too. I’m out of cheapies now so I’m done testing for now. It’s too stressful and affects my mood too much if it’s not darker.

Its impossible to not test isn't it haha 
I've had 7 losses so im like a mad man when I see a line xx


----------



## Mum42crazy

J_and_D said:


> Thanks ladies I have him home. His spleen was removed. So he's struggling but alive! I'm beyond grateful! I just read what I wrote and there's so many autocorrection mistakes lol.. sorry about that lol. I have zero of my normal post O symptoms (like bloating etc) just super tender bbs since the LH surge. Adding in that I didn't get a positive LH surge until CD28, I'm doubting I actually ovulated this month. My LP is only 10 days, being I'm on CD8... I'll know VERY soon.

Hope he gets better soon.



Beccaboo828 said:


> It was there before I opened the test but I couldn't get a good photo. 12dpo. Af was due today or tomorrow. This was from this evening after a 3 hour hold xx
> 
> View attachment 1094874

I see a line, hoping for a good outcome.



Reiko_ctu said:


> 24 hour difference between these afternoon tests... bottom is latest. Think it’s a bit darker :). This is my last of this brand of cheapie!
> View attachment 1094876

They look great.



So I am going with my app and it tells me I am 9dpo. Very sore boobs but I think that's something I am noticing more and more every month as I track so I don't think that it is pregnancy related.
I see a slight shadow on the test but I can’t get it on a photo its that light, and I have just seen that I only have one IC left which I will do tomorrow morning at 10dpo, if there is a line I will buy some more if not then I am going to wait till my AF due date, I have lost the will to carry on after this month, at the end of this month marks 2 years of ttc, a whole year since I started my failed IVF, 6 month since my miscarriage and 2 months since my CP..... I've had enough now, at 44 years and 6 months. I really think my time has passed. On my 44th birthday I thought that was it and I was OK with that but that very month I got those two lines (without trying) and I wish I hadn't it did give me some hope that I could get pregnant again and the past months of looking at lines on test that came to nothing has now taken to much of my time. Spring is on its way and hopefully I can come to peace with the change of the season. Feeling very down even though I know I still have a chance this month I really do feel out. Sorry for the feelings post this morning.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Beccaboo828 said:


> Its impossible to not test isn't it haha
> I've had 7 losses so im like a mad man when I see a line xx

I ve done so many tests this pregnancy its ridiculous. But it makes me feel better after my loss.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum42crazy said:


> Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a line, hoping for a good outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> They look great.
> 
> 
> 
> So I am going with my app and it tells me I am 9dpo. Very sore boobs but I think that's something I am noticing more and more every month as I track so I don't think that it is pregnancy related.
> I see a slight shadow on the test but I can’t get it on a photo its that light, and I have just seen that I only have one IC left which I will do tomorrow morning at 10dpo, if there is a line I will buy some more if not then I am going to wait till my AF due date, I have lost the will to carry on after this month, at the end of this month marks 2 years of ttc, a whole year since I started my failed IVF, 6 month since my miscarriage and 2 months since my CP..... I've had enough now, at 44 years and 6 months. I really think my time has passed. On my 44th birthday I thought that was it and I was OK with that but that very month I got those two lines (without trying) and I wish I hadn't it did give me some hope that I could get pregnant again and the past months of looking at lines on test that came to nothing has now taken to much of my time. Spring is on its way and hopefully I can come to peace with the change of the season. Feeling very down even though I know I still have a chance this month I really do feel out. Sorry for the feelings post this morning.

:hug:


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a line, hoping for a good outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> They look great.
> 
> 
> 
> So I am going with my app and it tells me I am 9dpo. Very sore boobs but I think that's something I am noticing more and more every month as I track so I don't think that it is pregnancy related.
> I see a slight shadow on the test but I can’t get it on a photo its that light, and I have just seen that I only have one IC left which I will do tomorrow morning at 10dpo, if there is a line I will buy some more if not then I am going to wait till my AF due date, I have lost the will to carry on after this month, at the end of this month marks 2 years of ttc, a whole year since I started my failed IVF, 6 month since my miscarriage and 2 months since my CP..... I've had enough now, at 44 years and 6 months. I really think my time has passed. On my 44th birthday I thought that was it and I was OK with that but that very month I got those two lines (without trying) and I wish I hadn't it did give me some hope that I could get pregnant again and the past months of looking at lines on test that came to nothing has now taken to much of my time. Spring is on its way and hopefully I can come to peace with the change of the season. Feeling very down even though I know I still have a chance this month I really do feel out. Sorry for the feelings post this morning.

I totally understand how this takes it’s toll month after month esp with everyone else getting BFP’s in the groups . :hugs:Obviously it’s our age that slows things down but it doesn’t mean that there can’t be a miracle waiting to happen. I really hope that you will get your miracle soon.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Mum42crazy said:


> Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a line, hoping for a good outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> They look great.
> 
> 
> 
> So I am going with my app and it tells me I am 9dpo. Very sore boobs but I think that's something I am noticing more and more every month as I track so I don't think that it is pregnancy related.
> I see a slight shadow on the test but I can’t get it on a photo its that light, and I have just seen that I only have one IC left which I will do tomorrow morning at 10dpo, if there is a line I will buy some more if not then I am going to wait till my AF due date, I have lost the will to carry on after this month, at the end of this month marks 2 years of ttc, a whole year since I started my failed IVF, 6 month since my miscarriage and 2 months since my CP..... I've had enough now, at 44 years and 6 months. I really think my time has passed. On my 44th birthday I thought that was it and I was OK with that but that very month I got those two lines (without trying) and I wish I hadn't it did give me some hope that I could get pregnant again and the past months of looking at lines on test that came to nothing has now taken to much of my time. Spring is on its way and hopefully I can come to peace with the change of the season. Feeling very down even though I know I still have a chance this month I really do feel out. Sorry for the feelings post this morning.

Sending hugs :hugs: I totally understand. In 2018 we stopped trying for #3, 3 losses in a row and I felt it was taking over, I was missing out on what I was already very lucky to have. We got really busy with the kids cycling club and made some new friends and life got better. I was content that I had tried but it was obviously not to be.
Then April 2020....a very surprise pregnancy. I only tested as my period was over a week late. I was convinced it would be an early mc but he fought on. As you know we lost him at 20weeks- trisomy 21. Broke my heart and I'm still really struggling. But he has given me hope again....5 months of ttc and I'm wondering if that was my last chance and I should give up again. 
I guess I can look back without regret, we did try. I'm 41 in the summer....maybe that will be my time up.
I hope you're ok and I really hope you get your bfp this month! It's a proper emotional and hormonal rollercoaster xx


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> I totally understand how this takes it’s toll month after month esp with everyone else getting BFP’s in the groups . :hugs:Obviously it’s our age that slows things down but it doesn’t mean that there can’t be a miracle waiting to happen. I really hope that you will get your miracle soon.

Thanks but I really don't think I have the stomach to carry on, I am always so happy when people get BFP but the excitement for me testing has now finished, I just feel dread and stupid to be testing at all, I know we both have a slight chance but I'm going to step away after this month and if it happens it happens but with no pressure.



BabyBrain80 said:


> Sending hugs :hugs: I totally understand. In 2018 we stopped trying for #3, 3 losses in a row and I felt it was taking over, I was missing out on what I was already very lucky to have. We got really busy with the kids cycling club and made some new friends and life got better. I was content that I had tried but it was obviously not to be.
> Then April 2020....a very surprise pregnancy. I only tested as my period was over a week late. I was convinced it would be an early mc but he fought on. As you know we lost him at 20weeks- trisomy 21. Broke my heart and I'm still really struggling. But he has given me hope again....5 months of ttc and I'm wondering if that was my last chance and I should give up again.
> I guess I can look back without regret, we did try. I'm 41 in the summer....maybe that will be my time up.
> I hope you're ok and I really hope you get your bfp this month! It's a proper emotional and hormonal rollercoaster xx

I guess life gives us twists and turns, late lost of a baby is something I haven't had to deal with but some of my friends have and I am amazed by how strong they and you are, I really hope you get your rainbow baby I don't think 41 is too old in Italy where I live its a normal age to have one I just know that getting to mid 40's its getting more and more unlikely and to be really honest I have 4 beautiful children and I never wanted any more, luckily I got pregnant with 1 or 2 cycles so never really ttc but my partner has none and that's who I feel like I've let down. Thanks for the love.


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Mum42crazy I know the feeling and Im sure loads of us here feel it too, but please don't ever feel you've let down your partner. I'm sure you give him so much, you seem a really beautiful person and I bet he's well lucky to have you! 
Here anytime you need a chat :hugs:


----------



## Beccaboo828

topazicatzbet said:


> I ve done so many tests this pregnancy its ridiculous. But it makes me feel better after my loss.

I try not to think about the cost of it all. I could have probably bought a house in the last 20 years of trying for babies haha


----------



## motherofboys

Beccaboo828 said:


> I try not to think about the cost of it all. I could have probably bought a house in the last 20 years of trying for babies haha

Right? Especially before discovering ICs and buying CB and FR all the time :haha:


----------



## Beccaboo828

motherofboys said:


> Right? Especially before discovering ICs and buying CB and FR all the time :haha:

Exactly!! I think that buying ics doesn't help at all. Its like they are cheap ill buy double :lol:


----------



## motherofboys

Yes! Might as well do 3 seeing as I've got so many. Least I'll have comparisons :haha:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ooo I’ve got lots to catch up here!! Here is my line progression so far


----------



## Lozb

Finally caught up after a few days at work. Cd 8 today. Neg cheapie and clearblue opk this morning. will do another cheapie this afternoon. 

The start of the week i called my doctors to talk about when i tried for my son. So for people who don't know. I tried for my son for 11 months went to GP just to ask to have my thyroid (i have congenital hypothyroidism) checked to make sure levels were ok for trying. She checked other things and 21 day bloods. from them said it had now been 12 months so would refer me to ferility clinic. Anyway we went through all the tests and got pregnant after the HSG test (falliopian tube dye test), i must have fell pregnant three days after this test. got results i post in letter (said was no need to come into the clinic now but was offered an early scan by them). The letter stated the HSG test had shown my tubes were possible block and if i was then pregnant they would have done further investigation to confirm this and sometimes the HSG can give false positive results. This has been in back of my mind. i did have an STI when i was in my younger days that causes infertility by blocking tubes. I really think the HSG flushed them open enough to get pregnant with my son. i am concerned that they may have re blocked or something or we were just lucky because the HSG had just been done. Anyway i wanted to know if the GP could get some more tests done so i can confirm if they are still blocked. My idea behind this would be to then be able to go private (woiuldn't get free treatment on NHS now as i have my son). I just think if i know now i can save and possible be pregnant within a few months. but NO she said that they couldn't refer me to feriltiy for more testing until i had been trying again for 12 months. I said this was crazy as they have already found a possible problem and surely i am just wasting my time if they are still blocked. She did agree to do my thyroid again and day 21 bloods so i go the 5th march for them. i guess that will check that my 10 day LP progestrone levels and if they are high enough for a pregnancy. 

Sorry for the long message lol. Currently sat in a noisy house as we are getting a new roof on the house this weekend so the noisy and mess outside is pretty bad.


----------



## Teafor2

@Mum42crazy We are also coming up on nearly two years of ttc and I just can’t believe we still haven’t had a successful pregnancy. It really takes a toll on you month after month. All the tests and surgery etc. I’m young and so I just feel like I’m letting dh down even though he never makes me feel like that and would never think that I just can’t help it. 

@Lozb That’s crazy they won’t check as they already know there’s a problem. Are you able to go private?


----------



## loeylo

Lozb said:


> Finally caught up after a few days at work. Cd 8 today. Neg cheapie and clearblue opk this morning. will do another cheapie this afternoon.
> 
> The start of the week i called my doctors to talk about when i tried for my son. So for people who don't know. I tried for my son for 11 months went to GP just to ask to have my thyroid (i have congenital hypothyroidism) checked to make sure levels were ok for trying. She checked other things and 21 day bloods. from them said it had now been 12 months so would refer me to ferility clinic. Anyway we went through all the tests and got pregnant after the HSG test (falliopian tube dye test), i must have fell pregnant three days after this test. got results i post in letter (said was no need to come into the clinic now but was offered an early scan by them). The letter stated the HSG test had shown my tubes were possible block and if i was then pregnant they would have done further investigation to confirm this and sometimes the HSG can give false positive results. This has been in back of my mind. i did have an STI when i was in my younger days that causes infertility by blocking tubes. I really think the HSG flushed them open enough to get pregnant with my son. i am concerned that they may have re blocked or something or we were just lucky because the HSG had just been done. Anyway i wanted to know if the GP could get some more tests done so i can confirm if they are still blocked. My idea behind this would be to then be able to go private (woiuldn't get free treatment on NHS now as i have my son). I just think if i know now i can save and possible be pregnant within a few months. but NO she said that they couldn't refer me to feriltiy for more testing until i had been trying again for 12 months. I said this was crazy as they have already found a possible problem and surely i am just wasting my time if they are still blocked. She did agree to do my thyroid again and day 21 bloods so i go the 5th march for them. i guess that will check that my 10 day LP progestrone levels and if they are high enough for a pregnancy.
> 
> Sorry for the long message lol. Currently sat in a noisy house as we are getting a new roof on the house this weekend so the noisy and mess outside is pretty bad.

I’m in a similar situation. I had two miscarriages and then an ectopic pregnancy. The nhs will investigate after three miscarriages, however they agreed to send me to a recurrent miscarriage clinic for basic testing. I had a lot of blood tests where they looked for clotting or thyroid problems, everything was clear. Then I got pregnant with dd. We have been free of contraception since July, we ntnp for a few months and had a later chemical (5 weeks) in October. Since then, my cycles have been all over the place from 10-35 days. They don’t even count my chemical pregnancy as a loss because it wasn’t a medically confirmed pregnancy, so I’m back to square 1, since I had a healthy pregnancy with my daughter. As far as they are concerned, there is nothing wrong, even though I’ve had 5 cycles since my chemical and this is only the second time I’ve ovulated (if I even ovulate - but things are looking good!) - they have written off all my previous losses and my chemical, so technically I am the same as someone who has had no losses. 
They have agreed to 21 day bloods and I think I can push to have my tubes checked due to my ectopic, although I can’t get a hsg and would need a lap and dye (slightly more invasive) 
Have you looked up the NICE guidance?


----------



## sallyhansen76

@J_and_D so sorry about your dog, glad he is doing better. Cute picture!
@Beccaboo828 I think it is darker! Fingers crossed
@Reiko_ctu Amazing progression!
@topazicatzbet haha don't we all just test too much hi hi hi
@Beccaboo828 haha Yes! I've spent so much JUST this cycle. Had so many faint lines I was peeing on FRER's like a mad woman. Spend 90$ just this month (not counting my IC's...and still no BFP...LOL. Oppps Won't tell oh that though ahahaha
@ShanandBoc Wow wonderful progression!
@Mum42crazy I know how you feel. We are all with you. Although this time I havenn't been TTC it did take me over 3 years for my son. No one is failing at anything, and you are amazing regardless of TTC success. We are all here for you and completely understand-xxx-


As for me, AF due yesterday. No Af. Had multiple faint lines on FRER's then negative IC's yesterday. Not even a shadow. Doubtful there is anything there so didn't test yet. 15 dpo today.


----------



## Lozb

Teafor2 said:


> @Mum42crazy We are also coming up on nearly two years of ttc and I just can’t believe we still haven’t had a successful pregnancy. It really takes a toll on you month after month. All the tests and surgery etc. I’m young and so I just feel like I’m letting dh down even though he never makes me feel like that and would never think that I just can’t help it.
> 
> @Lozb That’s crazy they won’t check as they already know there’s a problem. Are you able to go private?

Hi we would be willing to go private if my tubes were blocked yes but i feel like the NHS should finish off there diagnoses, its like they half did it and not given me a complete answer but in there eyes now there will be nothing wrong because i have my son. At first the doctor on the phone tried to imply that it was my hsuband, first questioning if i had a new partner from when i had my son and then when i said no its the same she tried to say might be his sperm. I explained he had all the sperms checks last time and was only few years and his sperm was in more than excellent shape, even so the fertility clinic were really impressed with his sperm quality so it shouldn't have got that bad since. I explained that it was really concerning me and i tick the box with the STI i had when i was younger. i explained i just wanted a diagnoses not the treatment as i know i will have to pay for that. 



loeylo said:


> I’m in a similar situation. I had two miscarriages and then an ectopic pregnancy. The nhs will investigate after three miscarriages, however they agreed to send me to a recurrent miscarriage clinic for basic testing. I had a lot of blood tests where they looked for clotting or thyroid problems, everything was clear. Then I got pregnant with dd. We have been free of contraception since July, we ntnp for a few months and had a later chemical (5 weeks) in October. Since then, my cycles have been all over the place from 10-35 days. They don’t even count my chemical pregnancy as a loss because it wasn’t a medically confirmed pregnancy, so I’m back to square 1, since I had a healthy pregnancy with my daughter. As far as they are concerned, there is nothing wrong, even though I’ve had 5 cycles since my chemical and this is only the second time I’ve ovulated (if I even ovulate - but things are looking good!) - they have written off all my previous losses and my chemical, so technically I am the same as someone who has had no losses.
> They have agreed to 21 day bloods and I think I can push to have my tubes checked due to my ectopic, although I can’t get a hsg and would need a lap and dye (slightly more invasive)
> Have you looked up the NICE guidance?


that's my next step to have a look. i mean i work for the NHS my self but mental health services.


----------



## loeylo

Lozb said:


> Hi we would be willing to go private if my tubes were blocked yes but i feel like the NHS should finish off there diagnoses, its like they half did it and not given me a complete answer but in there eyes now there will be nothing wrong because i have my son. At first the doctor on the phone tried to imply that it was my hsuband, first questioning if i had a new partner from when i had my son and then when i said no its the same she tried to say might be his sperm. I explained he had all the sperms checks last time and was only few years and his sperm was in more than excellent shape, even so the fertility clinic were really impressed with his sperm quality so it shouldn't have got that bad since. I explained that it was really concerning me and i tick the box with the STI i had when i was younger. i explained i just wanted a diagnoses not the treatment as i know i will have to pay for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my next step to have a look. i mean i work for the NHS my self but mental health services.

I looked up NICE guidelines recently so hopefully you are able to understand and navigate it with your background, being knowledgable definitely makes it easier to navigate!


----------



## Tasha36089

I did tests today and they are so much lighter. So worried now. It was halfway through the day so hoping it was just diluted but it’s stressing me out now.


----------



## Teafor2

Tasha36089 said:


> I did tests today and they are so much lighter. So worried now. It was halfway through the day so hoping it was just diluted but it’s stressing me out now.

It’s still early for you if I remember correctly and if it was half way through the day it could just be diluted urine. Hopefully the next test will be better!


----------



## J_and_D

So tested today and this is what the test did..... bad test? Looks negative though...


----------



## sallyhansen76

@J_and_D do you have other tests?


----------



## Tasha36089

Teafor2 said:


> It’s still early for you if I remember correctly and if it was half way through the day it could just be diluted urine. Hopefully the next test will be better!

Yeah I know, I just see other people’s progressions me it’s hard not to compare I suppose. I’m on a night shift tonight so will test when I wake tomorrow afternoon. 



J_and_D said:


> So tested today and this is what the test did..... bad test? Looks negative though...
> 
> View attachment 1094924

I had one like that yesterday. I’d do another


----------



## J_and_D

sallyhansen76 said:


> @J_and_D do you have other tests?

Yeah but I had already dumped out my cup so I have to wait until I need to go to the bathroom again. I didn't see any kind of line though. I'm 9 dpo and AF due tomorrow. And I think I didn't ovulate this month. Super wierd cycle. So I'm not exactly hopeful. I have zero AF symptoms so far. I normally spot the day before. I also have zero symptoms post ovulation. So I really think this month was a no go. I think I'll test later today and see if I at least get a proper result


----------



## Tasha36089

Here’s my tests from today. I just did 2 more IC’s and they are darker than earlier but I don’t think darker than yesterday. What do you think? 
Bottom one is today 


Middle one was early afternoon and bottom was tonight


----------



## topazicatzbet

Tasha36089 said:


> Here’s my tests from today. I just did 2 more IC’s and they are darker than earlier but I don’t think darker than yesterday. What do you think?
> Bottom one is today
> 
> View attachment 1094926
> 
> Middle one was early afternoon and bottom was tonight
> View attachment 1094927
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094928

Tonight looks good. I think its down to concentration. I always try to just compare fmu.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Your lines look great!


----------



## Suggerhoney

So much to catch up on

J_and_D I'm so glad ure Dog is ok and I hope he makes a speedy recovery. 

@Mum42crazy I'm so sorry ure giving up hon I had high hopes for you and my lovely @Deethehippy. 
I know being older can make things more difficult but there are womon who do have babies in there mid to late 40s naturally. 
Sue Radford had at least 4 or 5 babies in her 40s the last one was when she was 45 and although there saying no more. I don't believe it.
They have said that time and time again and then gotten pregnant again. 
I think she will have another 1 or 2 at least and she's 46 now. 
I really hope it happens and completely takes u by surprise hon. 

@Beccaboo828 definitely looks darker hon. Hope they continue to get darker and darker 

I've also had 7 losses so I tested loads this pregnancy and still do them now but I have to add water because of the hook effect so I'm mainly doing it as science experiments but seeing the really dark lines does make me feel so much better. 

@Tasha36089 tests look great that IC us definitely darker 

@Lozb I'm so sorry the NHS won't finish what they started I mean hurt them to just check.
I'm really hoping ure tubes are not blocked and u get u get ure BFP soon. 

@ShanandBoc great progression 

@Teafor2 thinking of u hon and really hope u get ure sticky BFP

@sallyhansen76 so sorry ure tests didn't get darker hon. 
I know the feeling very well so sending u hugs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> I’m in a similar situation. I had two miscarriages and then an ectopic pregnancy. The nhs will investigate after three miscarriages, however they agreed to send me to a recurrent miscarriage clinic for basic testing. I had a lot of blood tests where they looked for clotting or thyroid problems, everything was clear. Then I got pregnant with dd. We have been free of contraception since July, we ntnp for a few months and had a later chemical (5 weeks) in October. Since then, my cycles have been all over the place from 10-35 days. They don’t even count my chemical pregnancy as a loss because it wasn’t a medically confirmed pregnancy, so I’m back to square 1, since I had a healthy pregnancy with my daughter. As far as they are concerned, there is nothing wrong, even though I’ve had 5 cycles since my chemical and this is only the second time I’ve ovulated (if I even ovulate - but things are looking good!) - they have written off all my previous losses and my chemical, so technically I am the same as someone who has had no losses.
> They have agreed to 21 day bloods and I think I can push to have my tubes checked due to my ectopic, although I can’t get a hsg and would need a lap and dye (slightly more invasive)
> Have you looked up the NICE guidance?


So sorry hon I really hope ure cycles regulate soon. Have u tried anything like macca root? That can help with any wonky cycles and any wacky hormones.
I'm still taking mine now and the foliate and I swear it's them that made this one stick.
J


BabyBrain80 said:


> Sending hugs :hugs: I totally understand. In 2018 we stopped trying for #3, 3 losses in a row and I felt it was taking over, I was missing out on what I was already very lucky to have. We got really busy with the kids cycling club and made some new friends and life got better. I was content that I had tried but it was obviously not to be.
> Then April 2020....a very surprise pregnancy. I only tested as my period was over a week late. I was convinced it would be an early mc but he fought on. As you know we lost him at 20weeks- trisomy 21. Broke my heart and I'm still really struggling. But he has given me hope again....5 months of ttc and I'm wondering if that was my last chance and I should give up again.
> I guess I can look back without regret, we did try. I'm 41 in the summer....maybe that will be my time up.
> I hope you're ok and I really hope you get your bfp this month! It's a proper emotional and hormonal rollercoaster xx

I've only had a 10+4 mc and 6 chemicals to go through a 2nd trimester loss is absolutely gut wrenching.
U are so strong and brave.
I really want u to get ure rainbow BFP so much.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I hope u ladies don't mind me sticking around I just feel like i was here for so long and i love to give u all encouragement and to help where i can. 
Just don't want my tickers or Avatar to upset anyone.


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> I hope u ladies don't mind me sticking around I just feel like i was here for so long and i love to give u all encouragement and to help where i can.
> Just don't want my tickers or Avatar to upset anyone.

I don’t feel I’m ready to leave just yet but I for one am glad you’re still around


----------



## J_and_D

Tasha36089 said:


> Here’s my tests from today. I just did 2 more IC’s and they are darker than earlier but I don’t think darker than yesterday. What do you think?
> Bottom one is today
> 
> View attachment 1094926
> 
> Middle one was early afternoon and bottom was tonight
> View attachment 1094927
> 
> 
> View attachment 1094928

I think the one that says 19 is darker then the one that says 18. But hcg doubles every 48 hrs right? So I say use tomorrow's test to compare


----------



## J_and_D

Suggerhoney said:


> I hope u ladies don't mind me sticking around I just feel like i was here for so long and i love to give u all encouragement and to help where i can.
> Just don't want my tickers or Avatar to upset anyone.

Doesn't bother me any! I think it's cool you want to cheer us on


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry hon I really hope ure cycles regulate soon. Have u tried anything like macca root? That can help with any wonky cycles and any wacky hormones.
> I'm still taking mine now and the foliate and I swear it's them that made this one stick.
> J
> 
> 
> I've only had a 10+4 mc and 6 chemicals to go through a 2nd trimester loss is absolutely gut wrenching.
> U are so strong and brave.
> I really want u to get ure rainbow BFP so much.

I haven’t done anything to regulate my cycles - the first cycle after my chemical was 32 days but didn’t last long and then I bled again 10 days later so I just assumed that I wasn’t done shedding my lining, I know it’s normal to have a wonky cycle after a loss so didn’t think much of it. I didn’t ovulate either but again, quite normal after a loss. Then, I had a 28 day cycle and ovulated on cd14 so I thought I was back on track. However my next cycle was 33 days. It looks like this one is going to be closer to 28 days and we have had sex on cd 9 and 11 on flashy fertile days. Cm is ramping up a little and I’m having cramps now on day 12 (night time) so I think I’ll ovulate on day 14. Can’t have sex tonight as my fiancé has had a drink (ewww at wine breath! It’s his birthday next week so he’s having an Xbox night with friends online) but should be good tomorrow cd13 and Monday cd14 and my normal o day. Might go Tuesday too. 

I’m not swaying for a girl but I know you are more likely to conceive a girl if you have sex earlier in your cycle compared to close to o, a girl would be ideal as they will need to share a room (a huge twin aspect room which is technically two bedrooms knocked into one, but one room nonetheless)


----------



## motherofboys

J_and_D said:


> I think the one that says 19 is darker then the one that says 18. But hcg doubles every 48 hrs right? So I say use tomorrow's test to compare

I was just going to say this. Try to compare every 2 days rather than every day. Also remember that even the same time of day can have different urine concentrations, sometimes I get up to pee in the night, other times I dont. Sometimes I have a second cup of coffee in the mornings, and spend all morning needing to pee every 20 minutes (or so it seems) other times I dont drink anything else until lunch time. I also tend to think that when the tests from yesterday are dried it affects how dark they look so its not a true reading for comparisons sake


----------



## BabyBrain80

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry hon I really hope ure cycles regulate soon. Have u tried anything like macca root? That can help with any wonky cycles and any wacky hormones.
> I'm still taking mine now and the foliate and I swear it's them that made this one stick.
> J
> 
> 
> I've only had a 10+4 mc and 6 chemicals to go through a 2nd trimester loss is absolutely gut wrenching.
> U are so strong and brave.
> I really want u to get ure rainbow BFP so much.

Thank you my lovely :hugs:
Always good to see you xx


----------



## Tasha36089

Thanks ladies. I know I’m being obsessive, it’s just so hard to relax after a loss.


----------



## Suggerhoney

J_and_D said:


> Doesn't bother me any! I think it's cool you want to cheer us on

Thanks hon I really like it, everyone cheered me on and it's what kept me going. 



loeylo said:


> I haven’t done anything to regulate my cycles - the first cycle after my chemical was 32 days but didn’t last long and then I bled again 10 days later so I just assumed that I wasn’t done shedding my lining, I know it’s normal to have a wonky cycle after a loss so didn’t think much of it. I didn’t ovulate either but again, quite normal after a loss. Then, I had a 28 day cycle and ovulated on cd14 so I thought I was back on track. However my next cycle was 33 days. It looks like this one is going to be closer to 28 days and we have had sex on cd 9 and 11 on flashy fertile days. Cm is ramping up a little and I’m having cramps now on day 12 (night time) so I think I’ll ovulate on day 14. Can’t have sex tonight as my fiancé has had a drink (ewww at wine breath! It’s his birthday next week so he’s having an Xbox night with friends online) but should be good tomorrow cd13 and Monday cd14 and my normal o day. Might go Tuesday too.
> 
> I’m not swaying for a girl but I know you are more likely to conceive a girl if you have sex earlier in your cycle compared to close to o, a girl would be ideal as they will need to share a room (a huge twin aspect room which is technically two bedrooms knocked into one, but one room nonetheless)


My cycles were 28 to 32 days but the cycle we conceived this baby I ovulated on cd 10 4 to 5 days earlier than normal . 

I read some terrible horror stores about ovulation b4 day 12 being way to early and egg not being mature enough but here I am. 

Really hope this is ure BFP cycle hon and u get ure girl. 

Had to lough about Hubbies wine breath hahaha. 



BabyBrain80 said:


> Thank you my lovely :hugs:
> Always good to see you xx

Awww thanks hon. I'm definitely gonna keep sticking around I want to see all of you get ure BFPs


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon I really like it, everyone cheered me on and it's what kept me going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cycles were 28 to 32 days but the cycle we conceived this baby I ovulated on cd 10 4 to 5 days earlier than normal .
> 
> I read some terrible horror stores about ovulation b4 day 12 being way to early and egg not being mature enough but here I am.
> 
> Really hope this is ure BFP cycle hon and u get ure girl.
> 
> Had to lough about Hubbies wine breath hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thanks hon. I'm definitely gonna keep sticking around I want to see all of you get ure BFPs

I ovulated early the cycle I conceived dd too. It must have been around cd10. It’s more the irregularity of it which worries me because I don’t think I’m ovulating every month.


----------



## Teafor2

@Tasha36089 The night line definitely looks darker. It’s probably down to concentration like someone else said.

@Suggerhoney I’m happy to still have you around! Love to see that your pregnancy is progressing well. It gives me hope :)


----------



## Beccaboo828

Suggerhoney said:


> So much to catch up on
> 
> J_and_D I'm so glad ure Dog is ok and I hope he makes a speedy recovery.
> 
> @Mum42crazy I'm so sorry ure giving up hon I had high hopes for you and my lovely @Deethehippy.
> I know being older can make things more difficult but there are womon who do have babies in there mid to late 40s naturally.
> Sue Radford had at least 4 or 5 babies in her 40s the last one was when she was 45 and although there saying no more. I don't believe it.
> They have said that time and time again and then gotten pregnant again.
> I think she will have another 1 or 2 at least and she's 46 now.
> I really hope it happens and completely takes u by surprise hon.
> 
> @Beccaboo828 definitely looks darker hon. Hope they continue to get darker and darker
> 
> I've also had 7 losses so I tested loads this pregnancy and still do them now but I have to add water because of the hook effect so I'm mainly doing it as science experiments but seeing the really dark lines does make me feel so much better.
> 
> @Tasha36089 tests look great that IC us definitely darker
> 
> @Lozb I'm so sorry the NHS won't finish what they started I mean hurt them to just check.
> I'm really hoping ure tubes are not blocked and u get u get ure BFP soon.
> 
> @ShanandBoc great progression
> 
> @Teafor2 thinking of u hon and really hope u get ure sticky BFP
> 
> @sallyhansen76 so sorry ure tests didn't get darker hon.
> I know the feeling very well so sending u hugs.

Thank you <3 today's is i think a tough darker but my period was due Friday just gone so im thinking it might be another chemical as they should be really obvious by now shouldn't they? 

Sue Radford doesn't live that far from me. Her family is fab isn't it. Id love as many as them but I can't see it happening xx


----------



## Mum42crazy

So 10dpo, and an other shadow not even sure about that, I feel completely under the weather, sore boobs, feel sick and a headache im sure I am coming down with something. 
Thank you all for your very kind words, I have been here before but have came back but this time I am ready to stop, I don't have anymore tests so just gonna wait till AF now which should be Wednesday. I will obviously let you know when AF shows or by some miracle I get a BFP. 
Fingers crossed for all still testing or waiting for lines to darken up, a healthy 9 months to all with sticky beans, and I really wish all my friends on here who are now on to March's testing thread the best of luck I hope you don't have to wait too long for your dreams to come true.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Mum42crazy said:


> So 10dpo, and an other shadow not even sure about that, I feel completely under the weather, sore boobs, feel sick and a headache im sure I am coming down with something.
> Thank you all for your very kind words, I have been here before but have came back but this time I am ready to stop, I don't have anymore tests so just gonna wait till AF now which should be Wednesday. I will obviously let you know when AF shows or by some miracle I get a BFP.
> Fingers crossed for all still testing or waiting for lines to darken up, a healthy 9 months to all with sticky beans, and I really wish all my friends on here who are now on to March's testing thread the best of luck I hope you don't have to wait too long for your dreams to come true.

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> I ovulated early the cycle I conceived dd too. It must have been around cd10. It’s more the irregularity of it which worries me because I don’t think I’m ovulating every month.


I really don't know why fertility doctors say b4 day 12 is no good because I know there's been a few womon who ovulated cd10 and there was even one that ovulated on cd9 and she's in the 2nd trimester now. 

Fx for u so much sweet 




Teafor2 said:


> @Tasha36089 The night line definitely looks darker. It’s probably down to concentration like someone else said.
> 
> @Suggerhoney I’m happy to still have you around! Love to see that your pregnancy is progressing well. It gives me hope :)


Thanks hon I'm glad it gives u hope. 
I really didn't think it was ever going to happen esp at 41. 
We wasn't even supposed to start trying untill Jan 2021 but strared trying way ealier Because of our ages. 
I really thought because of the 4 CPs I had something very wrong with me. 
I was just having it investigated and then bam Jan 2021 (original date we were going to start ttc) pregnant. 
I do really believe the macca and folate and aspirin helped this one to stick. 
I'm still taking it now. 
I haven't had a cold or bug in ages and I really believe that's down to the macca to. 
Hope I just didn't speak to soon lol. 
Watch me end up with a stinker of a cold now haha. 
Really hope u catch again this cycle hon and little bean sticks :dust:





Beccaboo828 said:


> Thank you <3 today's is i think a tough darker but my period was due Friday just gone so im thinking it might be another chemical as they should be really obvious by now shouldn't they?
> 
> Sue Radford doesn't live that far from me. Her family is fab isn't it. Id love as many as them but I can't see it happening xx


Have u got pics of ure tests hon? 
We have a lady In the September due date group and she had supper faint lines for ages. She had very slow rising HCG. Her lines started getting darker at 16dpo. 

Oh wow that's cool they live close by. They seem like a lovely family but I don't think I cud handle 22 kids lol. 
There going to be on TV tomorrow night hon on chanel 5 I think. 22 kids and counting. 
I'm definitely going to be watching that. 



Mum42crazy said:


> So 10dpo, and an other shadow not even sure about that, I feel completely under the weather, sore boobs, feel sick and a headache im sure I am coming down with something.
> Thank you all for your very kind words, I have been here before but have came back but this time I am ready to stop, I don't have anymore tests so just gonna wait till AF now which should be Wednesday. I will obviously let you know when AF shows or by some miracle I get a BFP.
> Fingers crossed for all still testing or waiting for lines to darken up, a healthy 9 months to all with sticky beans, and I really wish all my friends on here who are now on to March's testing thread the best of luck I hope you don't have to wait too long for your dreams to come true.


Oh hon I am so sorry :cry:


:hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Finally got my hands on a frer! 13/14 dpo, 11:30 am 2 hr hold. 

I have 1 more frer and a CB weeks indicator... tomorrow I’m officially 2 weeks past O according to FF. When should I take the CB? I’m not going to buy any more.

I STILL don’t have any symptoms except being tired and every now and then bbs are sore!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tasha36089 said:


> Thanks ladies. I know I’m being obsessive, it’s just so hard to relax after a loss.

I know it’s so hard. I’ve had 2 panic attacks since my BFP... I think that was only 4 days ago? I freaking hate feeling this way. I’m trying to let it go and breathe. But it’s hard.


----------



## Tasha36089

Reiko_ctu said:


> I know it’s so hard. I’ve had 2 panic attacks since my BFP... I think that was only 4 days ago? I freaking hate feeling this way. I’m trying to let it go and breathe. But it’s hard.

It really is. OH just keeps telling me to chill out. I wish I could be as laid back as him. Your frer line looks great, so much darker than mine. I have some more coming today, hope it darker this time, I don’t think my last was.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tasha36089 said:


> It really is. OH just keeps telling me to chill out. I wish I could be as laid back as him. Your frer line looks great, so much darker than mine. I have some more coming today, hope it darker this time, I don’t think my last was.

Try and test at the time when you got your darkest test... I notice around like 2-4pm my tests are darker. If I take them in the morning they’re lighter. Just to be able to compare the same timeframes. I think I’ll do my other frer Tuesday afternoon to give it a full 48 hrs and maybe do the CB at the same time and hope for a 2-3... but I’ve never used those before so I don’t really know when’s the best time to use them!


----------



## Tasha36089

Yes I think mine was the afternoon but I work 3 nights a week so I think my body is all over the place. I have a digi to use but was thinking maybe I’ll leave it till later in the week or until tests are much darker, don’t want to be disheartened.


----------



## Rach87

Yay @Reiko_ctu that frer looks amazing!! Congrats for that sticky sticky baby!


----------



## J_and_D

So 10 dpo (IF I ovulated, I'm still questioning if I even did). AF was due today and she's not here. So now I'm questioning it even more. Test today was negative, so I don't appear preggo....


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Reiko_ctu Wow, great lines!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
Yay fantastic lines hon looks just like my Frer at 13/14dpo. 

As for the clearblue digital with weeks indication. 
I got a 1-2 weeks around 3+4 weeks
2-3 4+1 weeks 
And 3+ dead on 5 weeks 

Hope that helps. 

Also I had no symptoms in the early stages hon. I started getting neasea and sore boobs just after 5 weeks but it wasn't consistent it wud come and go and come and go. 
Was the same with my son untill I hit 11 weeks then it was full on. 

My neasea has picked up now and I feel sick most days but some days are worse than others and boobs are sore but they can still be off and on. But mainly on. 

U will get symptoms in a few weeks hon its normol not to have anything but a missed period when ure supper early. 

I know it don't help with the anxiety tho. My DH kept telling me to just chill but I was so on edge when I first found out. 

I feel better now but I still get anxious.


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Reiko - great FRER lines


----------



## ShanandBoc

Reiko_ctu said:


> Finally got my hands on a frer! 13/14 dpo, 11:30 am 2 hr hold.
> View attachment 1095005
> 
> I have 1 more frer and a CB weeks indicator... tomorrow I’m officially 2 weeks past O according to FF. When should I take the CB? I’m not going to buy any more.
> 
> I STILL don’t have any symptoms except being tired and every now and then bbs are sore!

Aw beautiful lines hun!!!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Congratulations ladies with Bfp!! 
I'll see you in the March testing thread ladies with Af! 
I had so many positive tests this month just like last month but I've started bleeding today.


----------



## aymz1983

Hi all. Congrats on new BFPs and hugs to those who haven't had theirs this month.

I think safe to say can count me out this month, rhr dropped today and I'm positive af will be here tomorrow, can feel minor cramps now.

Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Tasha36089

Glad to see some frer progression today


----------



## topazicatzbet

Tasha36089 said:


> Glad to see some frer progression today
> 
> View attachment 1095020
> View attachment 1095021
> View attachment 1095022

That's great progression. Congratulations.


----------



## JessaBear36

Reiko_ctu said:


> Finally got my hands on a frer! 13/14 dpo, 11:30 am 2 hr hold.
> View attachment 1095005
> 
> I have 1 more frer and a CB weeks indicator... tomorrow I’m officially 2 weeks past O according to FF. When should I take the CB? I’m not going to buy any more.
> 
> I STILL don’t have any symptoms except being tired and every now and then bbs are sore!

Test looks fabulous!! I'm so happy for you. I'm not really having many symptoms either. Bloated, tired, bbs hurt. Good luck with the digital test.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow! @Reiko_ctu Beautiful FRER!!!!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Beccaboo828 

@Tasha36089 looks amazing!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Beccaboo828 said:


> Congratulations ladies with Bfp!!
> I'll see you in the March testing thread ladies with Af!
> I had so many positive tests this month just like last month but I've started bleeding today.

I’m so so sorry.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tasha36089 said:


> Glad to see some frer progression today
> 
> View attachment 1095020
> View attachment 1095021
> View attachment 1095022

That’s so great!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Teafor2

@Reiko_ctu and @Tasha36089 Great lines!! 

I’m going to move over to the March thread since I won’t be testing until March based on my ovulation date.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Reiko_ctu been stalking to see another test from you! Beautiful!!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Tasha36089 wow gorgeous!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsKatie said:


> @Reiko_ctu been stalking to see another test from you! Beautiful!!

Thanks so much!! I really appreciate your info on the vitex too that was super helpful :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Looking at the front page all the feb testers are done! I’ve got 2 more tests so I’ll post them when I take them but I guess everyone is moving over to March :) GL for March BFPs!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Reiko_ctu said:


> Looking at the front page all the feb testers are done! I’ve got 2 more tests so I’ll post them when I take them but I guess everyone is moving over to March :) GL for March BFPs!!

Is there a November group yet? Or are you joining October? X


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm really really sorry @Beccaboo828 hugs 


@Tasha36089 
Beutiful progression


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tasha36089 said:


> Is there a November group yet? Or are you joining October? X

I’m going to wait a bit yet just because of my history of losses. Not sure about which group - if the October group wants to add November I think that’s a good idea.


----------



## crdnsa

hi super new here. Just joined today. :happydance: Really need some support. I am scheduled to test Thursday and the wait is torture.

Some highlights: O on feb 13 (i have PCOS so this may not be true, however i have backing evidence. :dance:) but please feel free to give me your opinions. Feb 12 bbt was low then spiked on the 13th i also got a spike on my LH test. We DTD on the 13th and now im supposed to test on thursday...but of course could not wait took a test today during my lunch (not fmu) and there was no line. I've had cramping, ewcm, and frequent peeing...what do yall think? :help:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@crdnsa Welcome to BabyandBump! :)
Keep testing and good luck :) ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tasha36089 said:


> Glad to see some frer progression today
> 
> View attachment 1095020
> View attachment 1095021
> View attachment 1095022


 Great progression! :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

crdnsa said:


> View attachment 1095066
> View attachment 1095067
> View attachment 1095068
> View attachment 1095069
> hi super new here. Just joined today. :happydance: Really need some support. I am scheduled to test Thursday and the wait is torture.
> 
> Some highlights: O on feb 13 (i have PCOS so this may not be true, however i have backing evidence. :dance:) but please feel free to give me your opinions. Feb 12 bbt was low then spiked on the 13th i also got a spike on my LH test. We DTD on the 13th and now im supposed to test on thursday...but of course could not wait took a test today during my lunch (not fmu) and there was no line. I've had cramping, ewcm, and frequent peeing...what do yall think? :help:

I’ve never used that app and it’s super confusing for me to look at haha! What dpo were you when you tested on your lunch? You probably wouldn’t get a smu line until at least 10 dpo and some women don’t get them till 12dpo... so if you’re earlier than that you’ve definitely still got a chance!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok finishing up my frers with a 48 hr progression. I’m pretty happy with it for 15 dpo. My 3rd pee of the day and drank a lot of water this morning cause I was so thirsty! 


However I still have no symptoms! So weird. A bit tired, and my heart rate is up about 5-10bpm which is a bit weird. I am getting hotter quicker. I have to take off my sweater when I’m cleaning my kitchen cause I get hot XD. Tests are reassuring but no symptoms is not. My morning sickness was hideous with the first 2 and Full on HG with the 3rd... so to not feel even a tiny bit nauseous is weird. It really doesn’t start till 5 weeks normally, so I’m kinda in limbo till I get closer to 5 weeks.

Going to take my CB weeks tomorrow (or maybe later today??) and hoping 4+2 will give me a 2-3 result :)


----------



## Rach87

Wow a dye stealer at 15dpo?! Amazing. And hey maybe its a boy this time ;)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Wow a dye stealer at 15dpo?! Amazing. And hey maybe its a boy this time ;)

Well I kinda wonder... maybe a boy pregnancy will be a little easier on me!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Not sure why it’s sideways but I got a 2-3 at 4+1 at 2:30 in the afternoon which is super reassuring that things are going ok at this point!


----------



## Deethehippy

Fabulous tests Reiko - I think every pregnancy can be different and I’m sure symptoms will come along in time.


----------



## crdnsa

@Reiko_ctu your tests are looking great. :) 

I tested at 9dpo in that image and i also took one today at 10dpo and still nothing not even a kinda squinker or anything. :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

crdnsa said:


> @Reiko_ctu your tests are looking great. :)
> 
> I tested at 9dpo in that image and i also took one today at 10dpo and still nothing not even a kinda squinker or anything. :(

Hopefully at 11 dpo something shows up for you! Still time for sure.


----------



## Rach87

@crdnsa hopefully a second line starts to show for you soon!


----------



## Mum42crazy

So AF has came, I was having brown CM for 36 hours, very little so had a little hope that it was implantation and was going to buy a test this morning, but it is now got some fresh blood in it and I think by this afternoon I will be in full flow.

I won’t be joining the March thread like I said this was my last month trying. I have no more OPK and I’ll just let nature take its course if it’s meant to be it will happen but I am no longer going to be a slave to my cycles, luckily enough I own a pub and we are open till 6 here in Italy so this lunch time I am going to open a bottle of good red wine and toast you all. I hope all those waiting will get two lines get them soon and a happy 9 months to all the BFP.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Mum42crazy said:


> So AF has came, I was having brown CM for 36 hours, very little so had a little hope that it was implantation and was going to buy a test this morning, but it is now got some fresh blood in it and I think by this afternoon I will be in full flow.
> 
> I won’t be joining the March thread like I said this was my last month trying. I have no more OPK and I’ll just let nature take its course if it’s meant to be it will happen but I am no longer going to be a slave to my cycles, luckily enough I own a pub and we are open till 6 here in Italy so this lunch time I am going to open a bottle of good red wine and toast you all. I hope all those waiting will get two lines get them soon and a happy 9 months to all the BFP.

Wishing you all the best for the future if you don't pop back on. Enjoy that red


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> So AF has came, I was having brown CM for 36 hours, very little so had a little hope that it was implantation and was going to buy a test this morning, but it is now got some fresh blood in it and I think by this afternoon I will be in full flow.
> 
> I won’t be joining the March thread like I said this was my last month trying. I have no more OPK and I’ll just let nature take its course if it’s meant to be it will happen but I am no longer going to be a slave to my cycles, luckily enough I own a pub and we are open till 6 here in Italy so this lunch time I am going to open a bottle of good red wine and toast you all. I hope all those waiting will get two lines get them soon and a happy 9 months to all the BFP.

I’m so sorry AF came. I hope that nature gives you a surprise some time soon. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Reiko_ctu Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum42crazy said:


> So AF has came, I was having brown CM for 36 hours, very little so had a little hope that it was implantation and was going to buy a test this morning, but it is now got some fresh blood in it and I think by this afternoon I will be in full flow.
> 
> I won’t be joining the March thread like I said this was my last month trying. I have no more OPK and I’ll just let nature take its course if it’s meant to be it will happen but I am no longer going to be a slave to my cycles, luckily enough I own a pub and we are open till 6 here in Italy so this lunch time I am going to open a bottle of good red wine and toast you all. I hope all those waiting will get two lines get them soon and a happy 9 months to all the BFP.


 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ok finishing up my frers with a 48 hr progression. I’m pretty happy with it for 15 dpo. My 3rd pee of the day and drank a lot of water this morning cause I was so thirsty!
> View attachment 1095092
> 
> 
> However I still have no symptoms! So weird. A bit tired, and my heart rate is up about 5-10bpm which is a bit weird. I am getting hotter quicker. I have to take off my sweater when I’m cleaning my kitchen cause I get hot XD. Tests are reassuring but no symptoms is not. My morning sickness was hideous with the first 2 and Full on HG with the 3rd... so to not feel even a tiny bit nauseous is weird. It really doesn’t start till 5 weeks normally, so I’m kinda in limbo till I get closer to 5 weeks.
> 
> Going to take my CB weeks tomorrow (or maybe later today??) and hoping 4+2 will give me a 2-3 result :)

I never have symptoms until around 6 weeks and have 5 successful pregnancies. The one time I had symptoms earlier was my miscarriage so please don't stress about it too much. The tests look good!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Mum42crazy sorry about af xxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Mum42crazy said:


> So AF has came, I was having brown CM for 36 hours, very little so had a little hope that it was implantation and was going to buy a test this morning, but it is now got some fresh blood in it and I think by this afternoon I will be in full flow.
> 
> I won’t be joining the March thread like I said this was my last month trying. I have no more OPK and I’ll just let nature take its course if it’s meant to be it will happen but I am no longer going to be a slave to my cycles, luckily enough I own a pub and we are open till 6 here in Italy so this lunch time I am going to open a bottle of good red wine and toast you all. I hope all those waiting will get two lines get them soon and a happy 9 months to all the BFP.

:hugs: It's been lovely knowing you on our ttc journey, I'm sorry we don't both have our BFP's yet. I really hope with the relaxed approach.....and the red wine....you get a wonderful surprise. Take care lovely :wine::flower:


----------



## crdnsa

Mum42crazy said:


> So AF has came, I was having brown CM for 36 hours, very little so had a little hope that it was implantation and was going to buy a test this morning, but it is now got some fresh blood in it and I think by this afternoon I will be in full flow.
> 
> I won’t be joining the March thread like I said this was my last month trying. I have no more OPK and I’ll just let nature take its course if it’s meant to be it will happen but I am no longer going to be a slave to my cycles, luckily enough I own a pub and we are open till 6 here in Italy so this lunch time I am going to open a bottle of good red wine and toast you all. I hope all those waiting will get two lines get them soon and a happy 9 months to all the BFP.

wish you the best of luck. :dust:


----------



## J_and_D

Mum42crazy said:


> So AF has came, I was having brown CM for 36 hours, very little so had a little hope that it was implantation and was going to buy a test this morning, but it is now got some fresh blood in it and I think by this afternoon I will be in full flow.
> 
> I won’t be joining the March thread like I said this was my last month trying. I have no more OPK and I’ll just let nature take its course if it’s meant to be it will happen but I am no longer going to be a slave to my cycles, luckily enough I own a pub and we are open till 6 here in Italy so this lunch time I am going to open a bottle of good red wine and toast you all. I hope all those waiting will get two lines get them soon and a happy 9 months to all the BFP.

:drunk::friends:I'm sorry. Hugs


----------



## J_and_D

AF arrived today at CD41 and 12dpo. That cycle was crazy! Rather happy it's over and hoping this next one is better.


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: @J_and_D Glad for oyu that crazy one is over!!! xxx


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @Mum42crazy really hoping the relaxed approach will bring you a little beany bundle :hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

Mum42crazy said:


> So AF has came, I was having brown CM for 36 hours, very little so had a little hope that it was implantation and was going to buy a test this morning, but it is now got some fresh blood in it and I think by this afternoon I will be in full flow.
> 
> I won’t be joining the March thread like I said this was my last month trying. I have no more OPK and I’ll just let nature take its course if it’s meant to be it will happen but I am no longer going to be a slave to my cycles, luckily enough I own a pub and we are open till 6 here in Italy so this lunch time I am going to open a bottle of good red wine and toast you all. I hope all those waiting will get two lines get them soon and a happy 9 months to all the BFP.

Sorry to hear af has shown up. Good luck in the future with everything. I hope everything works out for the best <3 and enjoy the wine :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

J_and_D said:


> AF arrived today at CD41 and 12dpo. That cycle was crazy! Rather happy it's over and hoping this next one is better.


 Fingers crossed for next cycle


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> So AF has came, I was having brown CM for 36 hours, very little so had a little hope that it was implantation and was going to buy a test this morning, but it is now got some fresh blood in it and I think by this afternoon I will be in full flow.
> 
> I won’t be joining the March thread like I said this was my last month trying. I have no more OPK and I’ll just let nature take its course if it’s meant to be it will happen but I am no longer going to be a slave to my cycles, luckily enough I own a pub and we are open till 6 here in Italy so this lunch time I am going to open a bottle of good red wine and toast you all. I hope all those waiting will get two lines get them soon and a happy 9 months to all the BFP.

Sounds like a lovely plan, and I really hope that going with the flow will bring you happiness in whatever shape and form that takes!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Mum42crazy it's been a pleasure sharing my ttc journey with you. 
Thank you for all the support and advice u have given me I'm so sad to see u go.
Definitely crack open that red sweet. That's so cool that u own a pub. 
I really hope u end up getting a surprise BFP and we get u back soon. U will he missed<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
I had no symptoms at all in very early pregnancy with this one hon. 
Like nothing. 
No sore boobs no neasea literally zero symptoms apart from a disappearing appetite and that was it. 

My symptoms started kicking In just after 5 weeks but were very very mild. 

Since I've hit 8 weeks tho the symptoms have really ramped up. 
My boobs are soooooo sore. 
I feel sick everyday so I'm having to eat little and often to curb it. 
And I get really tired. 

I have a new Symptom now breathlessness.
We live in a 3 storey house so buy the time I've reached the top floor I'm huffing and puffing like a old steam train and half dead lol. 

Ure symptoms will kick in soon hon. 
I was so worried when I didn't have any and wss googling like mad. 

App its very very common to have no symptoms at all apart from a missed period in Early pregnancy. 

Ure tests look fab. 
I didn't get my full dye stealer untill 17/18 dpo.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> @Reiko_ctu
> I had no symptoms at all in very early pregnancy with this one hon.
> Like nothing.
> No sore boobs no neasea literally zero symptoms apart from a disappearing appetite and that was it.
> 
> My symptoms started kicking In just after 5 weeks but were very very mild.
> 
> Since I've hit 8 weeks tho the symptoms have really ramped up.
> My boobs are soooooo sore.
> I feel sick everyday so I'm having to eat little and often to curb it.
> And I get really tired.
> 
> I have a new Symptom now breathlessness.
> We live in a 3 storey house so buy the time I've reached the top floor I'm huffing and puffing like a old steam train and half dead lol.
> 
> Ure symptoms will kick in soon hon.
> I was so worried when I didn't have any and wss googling like mad.
> 
> App its very very common to have no symptoms at all apart from a missed period in Early pregnancy.
> 
> Ure tests look fab.
> I didn't get my full dye stealer untill 17/18 dpo.

Thanks so much girl. Honestly I feel like my tests are really reassuring me. I kinda want to keep testing but I shouldn’t. I never got lines like these with the chemicals. And just now I’m feeling a bit nauseous at the sight of some food I’m supposed to cook so that’s a good sign too XD. Really praying babe is here to stay, all I can do!!


----------



## Tesh23

Hi Ladies... 

It's always so good to see those beautiful BFP lines! Congrats to all of you on starting this amazing journey and a h & h 9months! 

I haven't been on here a lot after my Ectopic in 2019. We did try a few months after it and gave up hope. This month we decided to start trying again.

So 9 dpo I did a test and it was pretty much bfn. 10 dpo both dh and I thought we saw something but called bfn.

Today I am 11 dpo (ovulated cd12) I really had to pee this morning, which was before I got my tests, so only has a little wee with SMU.

I saw a faint line within a minute. It is definitely pink but it is slightly thinner than the control line. I know in the ttc comm pink means positive, but just concerned about the thickness of the line.

Has anyone had a pink thin line and was a definite bfp?
Waiting to collect more wee lol sorry tmi and will test again later.

I am cramping though and having some very light pink tinged discharge when I wipe.... so feeling a bit down


----------



## Tesh23

Test after it has dried


----------



## motherofboys

I see what you mean. It's so clear, but I would also be cautious with how thin it is. I would say test again, but it does look good to me having the colour.


----------



## Tasha36089

It looks good with the colour but I’d definitely test again. Maybe with a different brand.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Tesh23 
I was just thinking about you the other day and here u are. 
I can see that line as clear as day hon and its definitely pink. 

I really hope this is finally ure BFP[-o&lt;


----------



## Rach87

@Tesh23 its definitely there. Test again to see if you get the same result - hopefully a thicker more obvious line :)


----------



## Tesh23

So just an update:

I was too impatient and ended up testing again shortly after posting. Had quite an empty bladder but managed to get the test done.

It was bfn.

My cramping stopped, still getting pink tinged mixed in cm when I wipe, goes back to clear then pinkish again. I have been having cramping this evening more toward my right side (right hip and lower back).

I have decided to wait for AF to arrive, which should be end of tomorrow/Sunday. If she doesn't, I will test again


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Tesh23 said:


> So just an update:
> 
> I was too impatient and ended up testing again shortly after posting. Had quite an empty bladder but managed to get the test done.
> 
> It was bfn.
> 
> My cramping stopped, still getting pink tinged mixed in cm when I wipe, goes back to clear then pinkish again. I have been having cramping this evening more toward my right side (right hip and lower back).
> 
> I have decided to wait for AF to arrive, which should be end of tomorrow/Sunday. If she doesn't, I will test again

GL! Hope AF doesn't show! Try and get your hands on a frer if she doesn't, will be more reliable. That other could've been a bad batch. But it was definitely there! GL again!!


----------



## Mrs Mac

What test are these?


----------



## Tesh23

I am in South Africa, so these are what you would call our drugstore brand tests. They are all pretty much the same.

We don't get FRER here, just clearblue.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck Tesh hoping the witch stays away and them pains u having are implantation. 
FX FX FX


----------



## Laurabub84

Tesh23 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> It's always so good to see those beautiful BFP lines! Congrats to all of you on starting this amazing journey and a h & h 9months!
> 
> I haven't been on here a lot after my Ectopic in 2019. We did try a few months after it and gave up hope. This month we decided to start trying again.
> 
> So 9 dpo I did a test and it was pretty much bfn. 10 dpo both dh and I thought we saw something but called bfn.
> 
> Today I am 11 dpo (ovulated cd12) I really had to pee this morning, which was before I got my tests, so only has a little wee with SMU.
> 
> I saw a faint line within a minute. It is definitely pink but it is slightly thinner than the control line. I know in the ttc comm pink means positive, but just concerned about the thickness of the line.
> 
> Has anyone had a pink thin line and was a definite bfp?
> Waiting to collect more wee lol sorry tmi and will test again later.
> 
> I am cramping though and having some very light pink tinged discharge when I wipe.... so feeling a bit down
> 
> View attachment 1095179

Been silently stalking the ttc treads since my bfp, but just wanted to say it’s so good to see you back. I have every crossed for you Tesh. I really hope to see you get your sticky rainbow baby. Excited to follow your journey, sending tons of :dust:to you and all the ladies still trying


----------



## Beccaboo828

Posted in the March group too... 
I had those very faint lines 2 weeks ago. Had 2 days of heavy bleeding followed by lighter for me bleeding. Thought I'd test as felt nauseous and my bbs are sore. Expected negative but got a line better than before the bleeding!! What could be going on? Xx


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies can anyone see anything I am 9dpo


----------



## Medic12

Reiko_ctu said:


> So normally at this point if pregnant I’m feeling a bit sick and restless. I was thinking I wasn’t having any symptoms but those were the ones I was spotting for.
> 
> So what I’m actually having, is anxiety lol, really sore front of thighs(?), sore boobs, and really irritable. I’m tired but didn’t sleep last night because of the panic attack. My poor children I’ve been snippy at them all morning now laying in bed with my littlest. I’ll be happy once I make it to 5 weeks but until then don’t really trust this being Sticky :(


I’m 5 weeks, stressed, snapping at my kids too lol. Loss of appetite!! What’s up with that? Not nauseas all the time yet but absolutely everything looks yuck. I’m worri


----------



## Suggerhoney

Medic12 said:


> I’m 5 weeks, stressed, snapping at my kids too lol. Loss of appetite!! What’s up with that? Not nauseas all the time yet but absolutely everything looks yuck. I’m worri


My very first symptoms was loss of appetite and that was it. Untill I hit 6 weeks then the neasea and sore boobs. 
Still the same now and tiredness. 

Appetite slowly returning but not completely


----------



## Medic12

I’m waiting for the nausea. As much as I hate it, it’s always a good sign! we’re planning a vacation to Hawaii so I’ll be about 9-10 weeks by then, probably middle of all that nausea! I’ll dog through it tho, ready for some time off!

I have had that random moment of “oh God, I’m going to throw up” but it subsides quickly.


----------

